# LONDON | 2012 Olympics Park Development News



## mr.x

Athletes' Village designs revealed for Stratford City
Updated: September 21, 2007

*Public consultation starts today on Stratford City masterplan by Fletcher Priest Architects and Arup Urban Design*

The first images of the £2bn Olympic Athletes’ Village development at Stratford City have been released as part of a public consultation on the scheme.

Developers Lend Lease and partners First Base and East Thames today started a public consultation on the masterplan, which will house more than 17,000 athletes and officials during the 2012 Games. The village will then be converted into a residential community of 3800 homes, of which at least 30% will be affordable housing.

The masterplan was prepared by Fletcher Priest Architects and Arup Urban Design.

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=3095923

-------


----------



## Gaeus

[/QUOTE]

Is it really true that the make of this logo is worth 400,000 pounds? I heard that most of the Londoners were angry/upset by this.


----------



## Sexas

^^ not just Londoners, the world is upset about this... a 5 years old can do better that this


----------



## Mo Rush

oi oi..that is just my design...not the final design..i did not use london 2012 in the image..i might get sued!


----------



## Mo Rush

do not remove the images though..use it as a "generic" image


----------



## AM Putra

Somewhat the design of Olympic Village is resemble with the 'weird' logo.


----------



## marrio415

what does the post say LONDON OLYMPIC VILLAGE DEVELOPMENT NEWS.If you wanna talk about the logo sod off somewhere else.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Read yesterday in some construction magazine that over 500 architects have registered designs for it with still 3 more weeks left to go!


----------



## Mo Rush

yeah..over 500 i didnt make the shortlist


----------



## Dan1987

Isn't this thread redundant considering its been revealed that the designs are just mock ones, and not the real ones? :bash:


----------



## Mo Rush

Dan1987 said:


> Isn't this thread redundant considering its been revealed that the designs are just mock ones, and not the real ones? :bash:


surely u cud have realised that just from looking at the images.. or not?


----------



## Dan1987

Mo Rush said:


> surely u cud have realised that just from looking at the images.. or not?


Well the person who posted this thread sure didn't. I thought they didn't look decent enough anyway! British renderings are usually a lot better than those shots


----------



## Mo Rush

Dan1987 said:


> Well the person who posted this thread sure didn't. I thought they didn't look decent enough anyway! British renderings are usually a lot better than those shots


they fine for me..since they only took ten mins.


----------



## poshbakerloo

what will happen to it after the Olympics are over...?


----------



## DarJoLe

poshbakerloo said:


> what will happen to it after the Olympics are over...?


Social housing and new apartments - but these diagrams aren't anything to do with the Olympics, just a fan's impression of what could be.


----------



## iampuking

Gaeus said:


>


Is it really true that the make of this logo is worth 400,000 pounds? I heard that most of the Londoners were angry/upset by this.[/QUOTE]

Yes. Most people are more annoyed about how ugly the logo is, the price just adds salt to the wounds (being a bit dramatic here :lol: )


----------



## DarJoLe

£400,000 is peanuts for a company to pay on a completely new brand identity these days.


----------



## Cocolicchio

I love the designs of the olympic village but the logo looks like a fat swastika designed by Picasso. (no offence to the genius  ).


----------



## Mo Rush

tried this program which produces better renders of my "proposal"


----------



## Madman

^why Mo spend all that time on the dynamic forms of the blocks and then plonk ugly standard columns underneath, they should themselves be as integral to the spirit of the design (and have a clear objective other than solely holding up the building in their own right).


----------



## Mo Rush

Madman said:


> ^why Mo spend all that time on the dynamic forms of the blocks and then plonk ugly standard columns underneath, they should themselves be as integral to the spirit of the design (and have a clear objective other than solely holding up the building in their own right).


i hear u. its the result of spending 10 mins to create something like this. 
All you suggestions would be welcome. Its really just conceptual but fire away, im listening.


----------



## DarJoLe

They remind me of Zaha Hadid's style.

Personally though, I don't think they would make very good homes for the legacy after the Games are over.


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> They remind me of Zaha Hadid's style.
> 
> Personally though, I don't think they would make very good homes for the legacy after the Games are over.


Yeap. Legacy was not really taken into account.
The concept is drawn from the New York 2012 Olympic Village at www.morphosis.net.

I do like how it opens up more green space, doesn't centre around some courtyard system and sort of "flows" across the park.


----------



## Gaeus

DarJoLe said:


> £400,000 is peanuts for a company to pay on a completely new brand identity these days.



Its peanuts alright. I guess we expect them to design a better logo if its more expensive (sarcasm but I am just a bit upset of the design :bleep

Let's just go back to the topic and forget about the logo :lol:


----------



## Jim856796

Aren't there any buildings proposed for the Olympic Village at all?! This is a development news section for the London Olympic Village.


----------



## MasonicStage™

excellent design of the olympic village! kay: i like it a lot


----------



## skytrax

nice village


----------



## storms991

The village you made is quite extraordinary, but I just really don't think it'll fit nicely into London, the curves and the ultra modernist design are too intense.


----------



## 43:37

Mo Rush said:


> tried this program which produces better renders of my "proposal"


^^ 
What program is that?


----------



## mr.x

*London 2012 Stratsford City Athletes' Village Design Unveiled*

Athletes' Village designs revealed for Stratford City

*Public consultation starts today on Stratford City masterplan by Fletcher Priest Architects and Arup Urban Design*

The first images of the £2bn Olympic Athletes’ Village development at Stratford City have been released as part of a public consultation on the scheme.

Developers Lend Lease and partners First Base and East Thames today started a public consultation on the masterplan, which will house more than 17,000 athletes and officials during the 2012 Games. The village will then be converted into a residential community of 3800 homes, of which at least 30% will be affordable housing.

The masterplan was prepared by Fletcher Priest Architects and Arup Urban Design.

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=3095923

-------


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Tower looks to be atleast 40 floors. Interesting, the development looks like it will mix multiple styles together.


----------



## wjfox

Hope you don't mind, but I merged this with your previous thread and re-named it.


----------



## mr.x

wjfox2002 said:


> Hope you don't mind, but I merged this with your previous thread and re-named it.


haha, np. i totally forgot i made a topic about this already awhile ago, thx.


----------



## TallBox

It looks sooo generic... blegh..


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC

^^ 

Generic maybe for London but I'd kill for this to be in Sydney. 

It looks great and i love the eclectic mix of architectural styles.


----------



## mr.x




----------



## DarJoLe

None of the venues in that diagram above are the final designs, except for the Aquatic Centre.


----------



## wiki

that olympic village looks great, nice design.


----------



## Jibran

looking good


----------



## UD2

is it me or does the London 2012 logo takes the shape of 2 persons conducting oral intercourse?


----------



## MasonicStage™

DarJoLe said:


> None of the venues in that diagram above are the final designs, except for the Aquatic Centre.


yes...i just wanted to ask that. I noticed that olympic stadium looks a bit different from what i saw on olympic magazine on TV.


----------



## jak3m

*After the Games the Olympic Park will be transformed into the largest urban park created in Europe for more than 150 years*









Getting ready: Aquatics Centre
Detailed designs for the venue by architect Zaha Hadid were released in November 2006, in line with the design competition held in early 2005.

The procurement process for the construction contractor is underway, with the preferred contractor due to be chosen in early 2008.

Preparatory works for construction have been taking place throughout 2007. The demolition of all the buildings has been completed and the soil in the area is being cleaned and sorted for reuse on the Park site.

Archaeological investigations are almost complete and 450m of new river walls have been installed to widen the river to the south west of the Centre.

The planning submission for the Aquatics Centre will be made in January 2008 to enable construction to start in summer 2008 and finish in 2011, in time for test events before the Games.

During the Games
The Aquatics Centre will host a range of events including Swimming, Synchronised Swimming, Diving, Water Polo finals and Modern Pentathlon. The capacity will be 17,500 seats for the main competition pool and Diving and 5,000 seats for the Water Polo venue.

The Aquatics Centre will also incorporate a crèche, family-friendly changing facilities and café amenities alongside a new public plaza directly in front of the building.

After the Games
The Aquatics Centre will be adapted to 2,500 seats with capacity to be increased to 3,500 for major competitions. The pools will be a new facility for club, school and community swimming.

The Centre will be integrated with Stratford City and other regeneration projects to help regenerate the Lower Lea Valley.
The Water Polo venue will be taken down and relocated elsewhere if possible.

OLYMPIC STADIUM








NEW DESIGN RENDER^^^








OLD RENDER^^^
Olympic stadium: 
During the Games
Venue Olympic Stadium view from inside during Games 340x185
The Olympic Stadium will seat 80,000 and will be the main venue for the Olympic and Paralympic Games. All Athletics events will take place in the Stadium as well as the Opening and Closing Ceremonies, watched by millions of people around the world.

After the Games
After the Games the Stadium will be converted to a 25,000 seat Athletics stadium, providing a lasting legacy with a range of facilities available for elite competitors and the local community.


----------



## somataki

_After the Games the Olympic Park will be transformed into the largest urban park created in Europe for more than 150 years_

Correct me if I am wrong, but the biggest urban park in Europe won't be -after 2012- the Hellenikon Metropolitan Park in Athens (1,000 acres)?


----------



## SouthernEuropean

so the stadium's gonna have those athlete figures as well..or not?


----------



## DarJoLe

SouthernEuropean said:


> so the stadium's gonna have those athlete figures as well..or not?


The art on the 'wrap' isn't finalised yet, it's most likely o be a collection of images from past Olympics, British sporting heroes and lots of colour from the 2012 brand.

After the Games it's going to cut up and recycled, and its planned to be cut up into 80,000 pieces and given to every spectator who attended the Opening Ceremony.


----------



## Artemis

The Aquatics Centre looks great. Isn´t it? Smooth and sleek desiged. _Like a whale in the deep sea._


----------



## archy_

The new render of stadium is nothing special... IMO the old was better...


----------



## DarJoLe

It doesn't need to be anything special as two thirds of it will be demolished after the Games.


----------



## jak3m

Btw, the blobby buildings around the outside of the stadium are toilets/help desks/food courts and so on.
there will be no food available inside the stadium thats to reduce fire hazards and stuff..


----------



## Second City

I like the old one better.


----------



## jak3m

^^ i do too


----------



## DCKL

The initial design for the olympic stadium was far more interesting than the new one and I was really looking forward to seeing it built. The new one isn't anything special and doesn't reflect British talent, nothing about it stands out.


----------



## SuburbanWalker

I think I'll go with the new design. It's more classy and will probably withstand the test of time better.


----------



## Sexas

^^ no suburbanwalker, Olympic is not a time building classic, it is time to show-off the best of UK to the world. In this case...bad logo and not so good stadium (I like the old one too) , and they try to say they will be a better show that the Chinese and the Australian one....funny to see how it will turn out.


----------



## DarJoLe

The UK and London doesn't need to show off - everyone all over the globe knows what London is like. It doesn't need to prove anything.

The stadium is designed the way it is because the outer sections of it will be taken apart after the Games, because London doesn't need another 80,000 spectator stadium. London will be the first Olympics where there will be no white elephants after the Games have left London.


----------



## somataki

White elephants doesnt exist for the past 3 OG as I know. In Athens all the stadiums and the rest infrastucture are now in use or remaking for convention centers/shopping centers etc...


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> The UK and London doesn't need to show off - everyone all over the globe knows what London is like. It doesn't need to prove anything.



So Beijing Athens had to show off?? Anyone knows that Athens is the historic capital of Europe and has an incredible history and monuments, anyone knows how glorious and historic city Beijing is as well. The cities that host the OG have nothing to proove to the world, are already famous and world wide known. And exactly because everyone all over the globe knows what London is like, that's why everyone expected a state of art design for the main olympic stadium..


----------



## DarJoLe

Not really. Sydney, Athens and Beijing were all trying to push themselves further onto the world stage through their Olympic Games. Athens built iconic stadia but now have the problem of them being white elephants. Beijing are building permanent iconic venues because China is using the Olympics as a 'coming out' process to be the new superpower and needs these venues. London is pioneering legacy and building venues for their use after the Games and not during, that's why the aquatic centre and stadium have temporary seats during the Games.

London isn't building an 'iconic' stadium because it's not using its Olympics to push itself on the world stage - it's already there. Also the stadium won't exist as a 80,000 seater after the Games so isn't wasting money on building something flamboyant that is only there for a few weeks.

As has been said before (and which so many people seem to be unable to understand) is that the London Games are not going to be anything to do with patriotism, London or Britain in an overt way, but more returning the Olympic movement to its understated humble beginnings, and not the architectural nationalistic-hijacking that it has become in the last twenty years or so. This games is all about the youth from all over the world and getting them interested in the Olympic movement, which is why the logo and the 2012 brand is the way it is, and why there will be so many kids in the Beijing handover ceremony and at the opening ceremony. London is re-inventing what an Olympic Games is all about.


----------



## Avens

I don't know if that's the right attitude. "London doesn't have to prove anything". I mean it doesn't, but we wanted the olympics so we could put on a show and take the responsibility to make it as awesome as possible. And who doesn't want to provide the world with the best olympics.

On the other hand, those who think we're going to screw it up, like our Texan friend above seems to, are going to be proven completely wrong. It'll come together fantastically IMO in the world's greatest city.


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> Athens built iconic stadia but now have the problem of them being white elephants.


Can u name more than 1-2 stadia from a total of 20 which are not in use after the games??????


----------



## DarJoLe

Avens said:


> I don't know if that's the right attitude. "London doesn't have to prove anything". I mean it doesn't, but we wanted the olympics so we could put on a show and take the responsibility to make it as awesome as possible.


Er, no we didn't. London bid for the Games to regenerate a polluted corridor of east London, increase youth participation in sport throughout the UK and the world, and to leave a legacy of new 21st century sporting facilities that the local population can afford to look after and use.

Nowhere was it mentioned we were bidding for the Games simply to 'make London's the best'.


----------



## DarJoLe

somataki said:


> Can u name more than 1-2 stadia from a total of 20 which are not in use after the games??????


They might be in use, but there are rarely full except for a few events a year, and I expect a lot of them cost a hell of lot to maintain.

London doesn't need another 80,000 stadium. What it does need is a smaller more compact stadium that can be used many times throughout the year by the local people and can be maintained to a high standard by the local council, one of the most poverished in the UK. That's why after the Games the stadium is downsized to 25,000 and will become a dedicated athletics centre.

Seeing as it is being downsized mere weeks after the Games are over, it is not worth wasting money on an overt whistles and bells 80,000 seater stadium by an 'iconic' architect, when that money can be better spent on the legacy of the Olympic Park itself, or better seating for the permanent portion of the stadium. And anyway, the stadium is being designed with athletics in mind, as well as atmosphere inside the bowl during the Games. London's stadium will see so many world records broken because it's being designed to make it as easy as possible for that to happen; for example they've made sure (unlike Athens) that no wind can get into the centre of the stadium and cause drag on the runners.

It's not about showing off, it's about practicality, and making sure the local people can afford the upkeep of the Olympic venues after the games have gone.


----------



## Avens

DarJoLe said:


> Er, no we didn't. London bid for the Games to regenerate a polluted corridor of east London, increase youth participation in sport throughout the UK and the world, and to leave a legacy of new 21st century sporting facilities that the local population can afford to look after and use.
> 
> Nowhere was it mentioned we were bidding for the Games simply to 'make London's the best'.


Alright, but it was given to us because people had faith that we would make it so. If we don't make it a great show then OK we'll still have the regeneration but we'd have let down the rest of the world and missed an opportunity to show off a little. Something we don't do enough IMO.

If it is purely to regenerate the area, then why not apply for the Olympics to be held in the areas in Wales or the North East that need help more than East London?

What's wrong with getting a little patriotic for a change?


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> They might be in use, but there are rarely full except for a few events a year, and I expect a lot of them cost a hell of lot to maintain.



I dont know any olympic venue in Barcelona or Sydney which was daily in use after the games. 

The cost of Athens games is another story, called "Terrorism-hysteria".

By the way, I expected a better Olympic Stadium in London. Olympic stadia use to be symbols for every city, in some way indicate the history of each city. It would be preferable for me, to make some modifications to the new Wembley (an absolut amazing stadium), in order to host the athletics and the ceremonies, than to built a boring stadium, which will dissapear after the games.


----------



## DarJoLe

Avens said:


> If it is purely to regenerate the area, then why not apply for the Olympics to be held in the areas in Wales or the North East that need help more than East London?


Because the IOC said London was the only city in the UK capable of hosting an Olympics. Birmingham bid twice and Manchester once and won none, mainly because the IOC never took them seriously as bids.

Plus the area the Olympic Park is in borders three London boroughs that are in the top five most impoverished of the UK.


----------



## DarJoLe

somataki said:


> By the way, I expected a better Olympic Stadium in London. Olympic stadia use to be symbols for every city, in some way indicate the history of each city. It would be preferable for me, to make some modifications to the new Wembley (an absolut amazing stadium), in order to host the athletics and the ceremonies, than to built a boring stadium, which will dissapear after the games.


So you're saying London should just build an 80,000 iconic stadium which it doesn't need just for two weeks of Olympic Games? What happens after the Games? Do you just 'expect' the locals to pay for its upkeep and it's emptiness for 99% of the year?

And if you think a London games is not going to be as amazing as all the rest because the stadium isn't an architectural wonder then you are mad. London has enough symbols and is hosting enough events in iconic venues (more than Beijing, actually) that the games will be spectacular.

Wembley isn't viable as an Olympic stadium because it is too much hassle to transport the athletes from the Olympic village in Stratford all the way over to West London. Plus it doesn't leave an athletic legacy in east London which is the point of having an Olympics in east London.


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> So you're saying London should just build an 80,000 iconic stadium which it doesn't need just for two weeks of Olympic Games? What happens after the Games? Do you just 'expect' the locals to pay for its upkeep and it's emptiness for 99% of the year?
> 
> And if you think a London games is not going to be as amazing as all the rest because the stadium isn't an architectural wonder then you are mad. London has enough symbols and is hosting enough events in iconic venues (more than Beijing, actually) that the games will be spectacular.
> 
> Wembley isn't viable as an Olympic stadium because it is too much hassle to transport the athletes from the Olympic village in Stratford all the way over to West London. Plus it doesn't leave an athletic legacy in east London which is the point of having an Olympics in east London.


No, I am sure that London will organize an amazing olympics.
I think that London needs to give to the games a new icon, not in order to make city better, but to give its id to the Olympics, as Athens did and Beijing will do. 

Athens olympic stadium actually had no need of a roof, or -better- no need of a calatrava roof. This stadium, roofless,hosted succesfully an IAAF world championship at 90's, and noone complained. The same could have been done in olympics, without a roof (Olympic stadium was roofless in candidacy after all) At least, Athens could have constructed a roof for the stadium with cost only 1/10 of the cost of the calatrava roof. But Athens spent money not only to make the stadium iconic, but to also give a symbol for its Olympics. 

All i want to say is that London will host a great games, no matter of how the olympic stadium looks like. BUT, Greeks accepted to pay huge amounts just to give a stigma to their games. Why not Londoneers as well? just think how easier is to do so for a country like UK, comparing with the poorer Greece.


----------



## DarJoLe

somataki said:


> I think that London needs to give to the games a new icon, not in order to make city better, but to give its id to the Olympics, as Athens did and Beijing will do.


It does - the Aquatic Centre, which is staying as it is after the Games. But it will be giving to the Olympics more than architecture - it will be galvanising the youth of the world, and securing the Olympics future in the 21st century.



somataki said:


> BUT, Greeks accepted to pay huge amounts just to give a stigma to their games. Why not Londoneers as well.


Because the UK is pretty much secure in itself not to worry about people thinking any less of them because they haven't got a wavy piece of architecture over its Olympic stadium. Who cares anyway? No-one is going to be watching the stadium but what goes on inside it - the actual events themselves. The Olympics has never been about iconic architecture, and yet in the last decade or so (or mainly since Athens) people now consider the architecture of the main stadium more important than the actual records broken or the needs of the athletes competing inside them. Which is totally the wrong way to be thinking about the Olympic Games and what they are trying to achieve. London's games won't be as in your face or flashy as Beijing's, and thank god for that. London's Games will be understated, humble and much more in tune with the original Olympic roots and ideals.


----------



## Sexas

DarJoLe said:


> It does - the Aquatic Centre, which is staying as it is after the Games. But it will be giving to the Olympics more than architecture - it will be galvanising the youth of the world, and securing the Olympics future in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the UK is pretty much secure in itself not to worry about people thinking any less of them because they haven't got a wavy piece of architecture over its Olympic stadium. Who cares anyway? No-one is going to be watching the stadium but what goes on inside it - the actual events themselves. The Olympics has never been about iconic architecture, and yet in the last decade or so (or mainly since Athens) people now consider the architecture of the main stadium more important than the actual records broken or the needs of the athletes competing inside them. Which is totally the wrong way to be thinking about the Olympic Games and what they are trying to achieve. London's games won't be as in your face or flashy as Beijing's, and thank god for that. London's Games will be understated, humble and much more in tune with the original Olympic roots and ideals.


^^ :lol::lol::lol: Please don't act you know everything.

At Ancient Olympics:
Myths say Heracles was the creator of the Olympic Games, and built the *Olympic stadium *and surrounding buildings as an honor to his father Zeus, another word it is a monument to his father.

Fast forward to Modern Olympic:
The very first modern Olympic Games way back in 1896, the Greek government had been unable to fund construction of a stadium, a wealthy Greek architect, Georgios Averoff, donated one million drachmas to restore the Panathenaic Stadium. Because his understand it is a monument to the God.

Olympic is a time to celebrate humanity, do the best you can do. It is what the Olympic motto stand for: Citius, Altius, Fortius (Faster, Higher, Stronger). It stand for do it better that the last one, it is nothing humble about the original Olympic.


----------



## savas

DarJoLe said:


> London's Games will be understated, humble and much more in tune with the original Olympic roots and ideals.


... then the London 2012 Logo was a great start!! :lol: sorry for that be it had to be

As about how humble the London Olympics will be... ( i dont know why you think those Games wil be so humble): is there something more humble and in tune with the original roots then to stage the olympics in their home country? is there something more symbolic of olympism then the Athens 2004 Logo? Something more humble then to compete in Ancient Olympia and at the original Marathon Root? Something more human-interlinking as the first global torch relay ever? An Opening Ceremony that starts with a heartbeat and ends with an olympic cauldron which moves down to the athlete to get lit as a symbol of respect to athletism and humanity?

Patriotism doesnt excludes decency, pride doesnt excludes humbleness, Olympism doesnt excludes the creation of great architecture.

As for Athens being mainly the first to concider architecture more important then the actual records broken or the needs of the athletes competing inside them:

That shows that you are very young or dont know much about the Olympic Games of the past. Munich and Montreal build 3 decades before iconic Olympic Stadiums for the Games. As for the needs of tzhe Athletes competing inside of them; for this one there are the International Federations which approve the venues. In Athens all Federations were excited about the venues, the proof: we had 54 new world records in Athens. 

As for the London Olympics: i am very excited about them. i already volunteered, the Olympic Park will be wonderfull. Even if i hate the Logo (a disgrace in my opinion), even if i dont like the fact that the Olympic Stadium has a "circus tent" charakter i am looking forward to those games.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Darjole you make to many excuses. Its shite. admit it.


----------



## abskess

Yaaahhhhhhhhoooo!! :banana::banana::banana:

I'll be there in time for the Olympics :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## DarJoLe

Flogging Molly said:


> Darjole you make to many excuses. Its shite. admit it.


Come back to me in 2013 after the Games when it's hosted the best olympics ever and turned quickly and efficiently into its legacy mode and say that.

And the only reason I defend its design is because people seem to be too stupid to understand the reason it is designed the way it is.


----------



## sam-whit-kid

r u freekin kiddin me with the new design. its effin appauling. to be honest i would rather paris host the olypics because frankly the already compleded stade de france is better than this expensive heap of shite. people watching this years olympics will think 

"wow look at that stadium, next years will be even better aswell! cant imagine it..."

you only need to say to them 

"dont bother using your imagination you'll only be let down''

its just so dissapointing. And the whole dismantling it and giving bits to the people who attended. thats the worst thing about this...people will feel privelaged to keep a piece of it to remember forever.

ugh it makes me sick!


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> It's not about showing off, it's about practicality, and making sure the local people can afford the upkeep of the Olympic venues after the games have gone.


So why London had bid with an absolut spectacular olympic stadium design? I believe that one of the main reasons that London was the choice of 2012, was the iconic olympic stadium, unlike the so booooooring stade de France of paris. But then when the new design was presented, almost everybody all over the world, was dissapointed.hno:hno:hno:


----------



## BenL

That's simply not true. The vision of the Olympic Park shown to the IOC in 2005 was nothing more than a rough idea of what a park could look like in London. There hadn't even been a competition for the venues then. Everyone voting knew that.


----------



## ranny fash

look. london doesn't need another massive iconic stadium. if one was built solely for the olympics it would be an appalling waste of time, effort, and money. the one proposed will be more than adequate. besides, what about the spectacular olympic park surroundings? it will be an incredible experience and atmosphere to be there in 2012. doesn't the rest of the site count? the whole package, including the regeneration of a run down area, is more important than the stadium's exterior design. sort yourselves out, people! the olympics is an event, not a stadium.

perhaps also this is what make the 2012 olympics different from other olympics - less flashiness, more of a pragmatic approach - but still the same human spirit and togetherness that is the olympics. maybe every olympics event should strive to be as suited to the needs of the host city as possible? make each one a bit more unique maybe.


----------



## El_Greco

Why do you even bother DarJole?This thread is full of angry 13yos and its pointless debating with them.


----------



## Bandit

Looks like karma is biting someone in the buttocks.

The irony seeing some of the usual suspects that go trolling in other threads getting the same crap they dish out here.


----------



## Avens

I'm not disappointed with the stadium design, and the olympic park in general looks great. All I'm saying is that it would be great if we, as a country, could be a little more patriotic every now and again. We're a fantastic country and London is a fantastic city, so why can't we use the olympics as a chance to show off a little bit? We never do normally!


----------



## DarJoLe

Mo Rush said:


> Heck even the word "London" is too tiny.


Actually if there's one thing I would change I would take off the word 'London'. It doesn't need it.


----------



## Dallasbrink

what were some of the other logo concepts?


----------



## SLion

Yeah.
Without 'London' you won't recognise the hosting city.
There are plenty of other vibrant cities, like Rio, Madrid, Singapore and Sydney that this logo can be attributed to.
And what's with that square in the middle of the logo?
And anyway, this thread is getting off topic.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Ok, so what Arenas/Stadiums are already built for 2012 Olympics, What Arenas/Stadiums are under construction, What Arenas/Stadiums are approved and what arenas/stadiums are still waiting to be designed?


----------



## xXFallenXx

Dallasbrink said:


> Ok, so what Arenas/Stadiums are already built for 2012 Olympics, What Arenas/Stadiums are under construction, What Arenas/Stadiums are approved and what arenas/stadiums are still waiting to be designed?


 i want to know too!


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> Er...yes it is.
> 
> I took those photos.


er.

Velopark industry day, june 2007 ...." We will be appointing a design team NOT a design."


----------



## marrio415

Dallasbrink said:


> Ok, so what Arenas/Stadiums are already built for 2012 Olympics, What Arenas/Stadiums are under construction, What Arenas/Stadiums are approved and what arenas/stadiums are still waiting to be designed?


built already wimbledon for the tennis,the excel centre for Boxing, Judo, Table Tennis, Taekwondo, Weightlifting, Wrestling, Boccia, Paralympic Table Tennis, Paralympic Powerlifting, Wheelchair Basketball(the excel centre has four arena's for use).The O2 arena for the gymnastics and basketball,lords cricket ground for the archery,Football at Wembley Stadium, Old Trafford, Millennium Stadium, St James’s Park, Hampden Park, Villa Park,Vollyball at Earls Court,Eton Dorney for Rowing and Flatwater Canoe/Kayak, Paralympic Rowing and thats the already exsisting venues for the olympics so you can see london is already well advanced than most other host cities.

now the new venues that will be permanent(scaled down after the games)The olympic stadium the velodrome and the aquatic centre,


----------



## jak3m

Heres some of the venues:

The o2 (formally known as millenium dome) will host basketball and some other sports:









Main London Olympic Stadium (U/C)
This will be the main stadia for the 2012 olympics:









Another world class sport stadia, Wembley Arena (already built 2007): 









The Aquatics centre, (U/C), designed by world class architect Zaha Hadid:


----------



## somataki

jak3m said:


> ^^
> This is what the logo means: *"Our Games will be for everyone."
> "Our emblem is simple, distinct, bold and buzzing with energy.
> Its form is inclusive yet consistent and has incredible flexibility to encourage access and participation.
> It can communicate with anyone from commercial organisations to kids playing sport."*


This could be the moto for Barcelona, Athens and Sydney logos as well. I don't see why it suits more to the London logo than to the Barca-Athens-Sydney logos. London needs something more inspired than a frame to put pics of the city inside.


----------



## jak3m

Ive had enough of the logo bullshit now. Can we just get back to the topic?


----------



## Dallasbrink

what does the stadium look like under the o2


----------



## Sainz001

Who is the architect that designed the Olympic Stadium?? I am quite disappointed whit it. Why architects like the great Sir Norman Foster or Richard Rogers didn't make the project of the stadium??


----------



## delores

Its the democracy of the way the games chooses architects not in a competition but who can deliver apparently? yes agree looks shit and should of been thrown out as a bad concept. Unfortunately this is what we are going to get unless someone at the olympic authority actually listens to the majority of opinion on this stadiums design.


----------



## TallBox

The Olympic Stadium doesn't have to look good... it's only a temporary structure that will largely be removed after the Games.

I'm not sure about the Aquatics Centre though? Is that also temporary?


----------



## potiz81

shaun said:


> The Olympic Stadium doesn't have to look good... it's only a temporary structure that will largely be removed after the Games.


Why it has to be ugly? Because it is temporary? The first design was also to be temporary but was amazing...


----------



## jak3m




----------



## TallBox

Well, if it's not temporary then I have no idea as to why the stadium is really bland :dunno:


----------



## jak3m

I dont think it's 'bland', it's just simple and clean-looking.
personally i think they should of gone with something more vivid and raw-looking (to match the logo), but i suppose in 20 years time the current design will still have its simplicity as to something really unique. 
who knows.. maybe the design may be altered a bit.


----------



## DarJoLe

It is temporary, it's only the carved out bowl that is staying. Seeing as the rest of it is only there for a month there's no point wasting money on an extravagent design when that money can be better spent on the landscaping of the park which is permanent.

I wouldn't say it is bland, especially when it will have the wrap of artwork around it, which no other Olympic stadium has had. One of the other main reasons it's a minimal design is because it uses a small amount of steel, which is expected to become incredibly expensive over the next few years.

The Aquatic Centre is permanent, although it will have temporary seating in parts that will be removed after the Games.


----------



## jak3m

> Chief architect Rod Sheard, of HoK Sport, said the stadium would make a big impact, but not in the same way that previous Olympic stadia had.
> 
> "This is not a stadium that's going to be screaming from the rooftops that it's bigger and more spectacular," he said. "This is just a cleverer building. This is a cleverer solution."
> 
> Chief architect Rod Sheard
> 
> He added that the ability to convert the stadium from an 80,000-seater venue to a 25,000 one once the Olympics and Paralympics had finished was highly innovative and showed great forward thinking.
> 
> "We've ended up with a very tight, very compelling bowl," said Sheard. "The atmosphere inside this bowl, we think, will be pretty special."
> 
> HOK Sport is a firm of architects with a proven record for designing sporting venues.
> 
> It has been responsible for such projects as Wembley Stadium, the Millennium Stadium, the O2 Arena, the Emirates Stadium and Ascot Racecourse.


read more: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/olympics_2012/7081346.stm


----------



## Pickle33

marrio415 said:


> there is ponds forge in shefield as well so this place won't be for the wghole country


There's quite a few competition (50m) pools around the UK besides this one. The Commonwealth in Edinburgh and National Pool of Wales in Swansea to name but a few.


----------



## canucker16

omg. how unfortunate about the logo. and i thought ours was bad. but london will put on a great olympics, hopefully i'll be able to make it!


----------



## canucker16

oh and london boring? did you remove your head from your ass once while you were there? that is one thing london cannot be called.


----------



## Yrmom247

jerseyboi said:


> 2012 create inspire excite! a new generation......


I think 2012 is going to break many traditions. I like the logo. It's different then your average logo over olympic location.


----------



## Dallasbrink

The 2012 Olympics are a sign that the younger generations are taking over and adding our pop culture to the old, boring traditional crap we see year to year (though it is beautiful crap)


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

city_thing said:


> London's only hosted the games once hasn't it?


Twice before, in 1908 and 1948.

London will become the first city in history to host the modern Olympics 3 times.


----------



## jerseyboi

*New construction links near completion ahead of Olympic Park ‘Big Build’*

create new links across the Olympic Park site for construction vehicles has accelerated with the fourth temporary construction bridge lifted into place and 1km of temporary roads installed on site. Piling works are also now underway on the first permanent bridge to be built in the Olympic Park.

Construction bridges and temporary roads within the Olympic Park will play a key role in minimising disruption to public roads and bridges. Two temporary bridges have already been installed to provide links into the Olympic Stadium site for construction vehicles, with a third bridge in place in the north-west of the site. A fourth 55 metre-long temporary bridge has now been lifted into place in the west of the Park, spanning over the River Lea to link the VeloPark and media centre sites. 

Work is also well underway to install a temporary road network across the Olympic Park site to provide safe and secure routes for construction vehicles. 1km of temporary new roads have been constructed, using 5,000 tonnes of material created during the demolition of buildings on site. The roads allow construction vehicles to travel between the east and west sides of the site and down the central ‘spine’ of the Park into the Olympic Stadium site without the need to use public roads and bridges. 

ODA Director of Infrastructure Simon Wright said: 'With demolition completed on two-thirds of the Olympic Park, we are already preparing for the start of the ‘big build’ in the summer by putting roads and bridges in place to link the construction sites for key venues. The acceleration of work on temporary roads and bridges is an important step towards providing a network of safe and secure routes across the Park while minimising disruption to public roads and bridges.'

Along with the temporary infrastructure being installed for construction activity on site, the ODA will build more than 30 permanent bridges and 20km of permanent roads in and around the Olympic Park to create an open and accessible area in Games time and legacy. Piling works started this week on the first permanent bridge which will be built in the west of the Park. The bridge will span over the primary loop road to be constructed on site, creating an important north–south link for visitors to the Park in Games time and legacy. Piling works on the bridge will be completed by the summer, allowing work to install the bridge structure to start towards the end of the year. 

The acceleration of work on temporary roads and bridges keeps the ODA on track to meet another of its ‘Milestones to Beijing’ – ten targets to be achieved by the time of the Beijing Games this year. Milestone 3 states that the main temporary roads and bridges will have been built, giving access to a safe and secure construction site for the ‘big build’.


----------



## DarJoLe

Stadium bowl taking shape...


----------



## jak3m

I love how a lot of people on this website now have the london 2012 logo as their avatar. woo!

little animation for your enjoyment :








bigger version here


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

In the begining I must confess that I was quite disappointed about London 2012 projects and designs, but after checking more about the master plan, I realised that it is a matter to break traditions and rules. Beijing is making it bigger, as Athens was solemn, Atlanta was stupidly commercialised and vulgar, and Barcelona became a classic.

But the case of London, that stadium and logo make me wonder more and more about the XXX Olympiad. I wonder about London's handover in Beijing.


----------



## Zenith

^^Thankyou for being balanced and reasonable on this matter. You at least are trying to understand what it is London 2012 are doing.


----------



## jerseyboi

Excellent animation jak3m

does any one have any clues about the Olympic flame
inside the olympic bowl? or out side? should have a poll!!!!!!!!!
what everyone thinks...

Yes wounder what the handover in Beijing will be could be interesting..
thinks going be lots of Children at a guess...Coe would want that one!

-------------------------------------------------------------

http://2012olympic.proboards42.com/index.cgi

www.2012olympichost.com


----------



## DarJoLe

jerseyboi said:


> does any one have any clues about the Olympic flame
> inside the olympic bowl? or out side? should have a poll!!!!!!!!!
> what everyone thinks...


It will be outside the stadium to the north and over 150m high.


----------



## zee

jak3m said:


> I love how a lot of people on this website now have the london 2012 logo as their avatar. woo!


everytime i see the 2012 logo, i see lisa simpson doing some bad things


----------



## juanmarquez14

zee said:


> everytime i see the 2012 logo, i see lisa simpson doing some bad things


oh wow, I see it too...


----------



## tonkster

hahaha, thats too funny. Good spot!


----------



## hoosier

What will be the capacity of London's Olympic Stadium? I apologize if this has already been answered.


----------



## BenL

80,000.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Legacy Action Plan for London 2012*

Tessa Jowell, the Olympics Minister, will present a draft version today of a long-awaited legacy action plan as part of London 2012's twice-yearly update to inspectors from the IOC. She is expected to tell Gilbert Felli, the executive director, and Denis Oswald, the chairman of the co-ordination commission monitoring the preparations, how Britain will benefit in the long term by spending £9.3 billion on hosting the Games. 

As part of his winning pitch to the IOC in Singapore in 2005, Lord Coe, chairman of the London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games, promised that he would deliver a “next-generation” Olympics with a lasting legacy for London, the UK and the Olympic Movement and be diffrent
from any other previous Olympics.

A restructure of Sport England has delayed publication of the plan by several months. It is not yet clear whether a budget has been set, but Jowell said yesterday: “It's almost ready to go.” 

The IOC team will spend a day scrutinising plans for Olympic venues and progress on sponsorship to fund the 16-day event. Their arrival caps a tumultuous past month for the organisers of the London Olympics, in which athletics was dominated by Dwain Chambers and Ken Livingstone, the Mayor of London, who mistakenly invited Linford Christie, a convicted drug cheat, to bear the Olympic torch through London, before dropping him.


----------



## Axelferis

Happy to see stadium works go well 

The logo of London 2012 is just a catastroph hno:


----------



## Snowy

BeestonLad said:


> Is that it? You said London is in the top 3 most beautiful, well is it more so than Paris, Vancouver, Cape Town, Boston, San Diego, Rome, Prague, NYC, Edinburgh, Barcelona, DC, San Fran, Sydney, Hong Kong, Rio etc etc, Im sure most neutrals wouldnt say so


Paris, Prague, Edinburgh, Rome, Barcelona, yes, the others, no........and San Diego, you're having a laugh mate.

Hong Kong, NYC, Rio etc. have great skylines and a few nice buildings, but most of the buildings there are ugly 1960s highrises or ten-a-penny shiny glass towers. None of these cities have any buildings as beautiful and ornate as these, FACT!:







































What about these cute little Mews houses?:












There's also a fair bit of this:












.......but the fact remains that London has many beautiful parts which can compete with the very best in the world.

Apologies if people think I'm spamming this thread but I simply don't agree that cities like Toronto and San Diego are as beautiful as London. Better skylines? Yes. Better planned? Yes, but more beautiful, absolutely not.................now back to the 2012 Olympics................


----------



## Blackpool88

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Perhaps London isn't one of the top 3 most beautiful cities on earth, but that isn't to say it isn't beautiful in parts. West London and parts of the West End are incredibly beautiful - South Kensington, Notting Hill, Marylebone, Mayfair, Hampstead, Belgravia, Bloomsbury, Chelsea and Westminster are all beautiful and I could go on. You're just a jealous northerner.


Just a jealous Northerner? why mention where he comes from (which I'd actually say was more east midlands then the North anyway) what are you going to comment on next? his race? his sexuality or any other social prejudice? I'm from the North of England myself but the rest of my extended family live in hampstead and I lived in London for 3 years before recently deciding to move to Manchester and I can assure you that every city in Britain has a selection of beautiful suburbs, listing a few of London's does not render it the most beautiful city in the world... I can assure you that we also get "sick to the back teeth" of people like you referring to us as Northerners as if it is something to be ashamed of. I couldn't be more proud of it.

As for the games, the site looks to be coming on leaps and bounds and I hope London will deliver a games that live up to the city's global reputation as one of the finest cities in the world, even if it does have a few misguided citizens.


----------



## Snowy

Blackpool88 said:


> Just a jealous Northerner? why mention where he comes from (which I'd actually say was more east midlands then the North anyway) what are you going to comment on next? his race? his sexuality or any other social prejudice? I'm from the North of England myself but the rest of my extended family live in hampstead and I lived in London for 3 years before recently deciding to move to Manchester and I can assure you that every city in Britain has a selection of beautiful suburbs, listing a few of London's does not render it the most beautiful city in the world... I can assure you that we also get "sick to the back teeth" of people like you referring to us as Northerners as if it is something to be ashamed of. I couldn't be more proud of it.
> 
> As for the games, the site looks to be coming on leaps and bounds and I hope London will deliver a games that live up to the city's global reputation as one of the finest cities in the world, even if it does have a few misguided citizens.


I called Beestonlad a jealous northerner because he told another forumer that he "needed to get out more" when he said that London was one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Perhaps my choice of words was inappropriate but I'm sure we've all typed / said something in the heat of the moment and then regretted it afterwards, so Beestonlad, I'm sorry for calling you a jealous northerner, but I still stand by everything else that I've said 

And Blackpool88, if you read my posts, you'll see that I've never claimed that London was the most beautiful city if the world, just that it's beautiful parts can compete with the best of the best. You'll also see that I've praised Northern cities, not slagged them off, I'm just against those ignorant folk who constantly belittle our great capital city - in fact Londoners can be some of the worst offenders.

Anyways I've had it with this thread. Bye.


----------



## marrio415

BeestonLad said:


> I know Mansfield is a shithole I used to work nearby in huthwaite! I was not saying London is not beautiful, nor was I comparing it to Nottingham?! I was just saying its not in the top 3, hell not even in the top 20. The basis for my comments come from actually getting out there and experiencing other cities in the world, and yes Ive been to london plenty of times. The thing that pissed me off was being called a jealous northerner, for the record I love London - cant wait for all these new skyscrapers etc to be built, Im all for them!
> 
> oh and theres nothing wrong with Beeston, it has probably the most expensive street in Nottingham


yeah i know bein called that would annoy me to but like you i seen a few cities of the world but from experience london is up there amongst them.And how dare you call my home town a shit hole.Hang on a minute it is lol.


----------



## jak3m

*UP UP AND AWAY

Paul, Games Chief, 14 Mar 2008

"This morning I was at the opening of Heathrow Airport’s Terminal 5. It’s occupied exclusively by British Airways, our new Tier One partner. It was a great chance to see how it will operate for us at Games time, where many of our international athletes, spectators and officials will arrive.

I was struck by the scale and spaces and just how spectacular a welcome we will be able to provide when our guests from all over the world arrive in 2012.

It officially opens to passengers on 27 March and will handle up to 30 million passengers annually.

It’s a fantastic space and a great accomplishment – a £4.3 billion investment that was completed on time and on budget. It renewed my confidence that it can be done – except we will have to complete a project twice the size in half the time!"*

the monarch described the terminal as “this 21st-century gateway to Britain and, to us, the wider world.”

woop


----------



## DarJoLe

Olympic Hyde Park of the East
Matthew Beard, Evening Standard
17.03.08
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ails/Olympic+Hyde+Park+of+the+East/article.do

Details of a 270-acre urban park to be created on the site of the London Olympics have emerged.










Games chiefs have drawn up a blueprint for a £200 million project to convert the area near Stratford into vast green space the size of Hyde Park.

After the Games, which is expected to attract four million visitors, acres of asphalt will be torn up to make way for meadows, wetlands, lawns as well as a "concert field" for 50,000 spectators.

Further details of how the former low-rent industrial area near Stratford will be converted will emerge later this week when the London Development Agency publishes an early draft of its "legacy masterplan".

"It will characterise east London and give the area an equal weight to the west," said George Hargreaves, an American architect hired to design the park.










The park, the biggest urban regeneration project in Europe, is two-and-a-half-miles long and runs through the Lower Lea Valley. It will contain a 120-metre wind turbine which will be surrounded by orchards and vegetable patches designed to encourage local food production.

The area will be fringed by thousands of offices and homes intended to be built to help the park pay its way after the Games. This includes the athletes' village which will be converted into 4,000 homes by 2014 and overlook a new landscape.










A "one-planet pavilion" will be set among orchards, allotments and nut groves and will demonstrate ways of living a low-energy lifestyle.

On the other side of the park a miniature biomass station will show how local energy sources can be used to cut carbon emissions. Designers are planning to build a network of fitness trails and outdoor gyms with equipment embedded in the landscape. This is intended to encourage active lifestyles in the area.










Other community sports facilities include a cricket pitch, mountain bike trails, horseriding and a 10-acre grassland for football.

Mr Hargreaves said: "We plan to create another world with wetland habitats and broad expanses of meadows in the centre of east London. This will be one of the great parks of London. I want it to be a park which gives a memory of hosting the Games."










Several of the Olympic venues will stay. The Olympic stadium will be scaled down after 2012 from 80,000 to 25,000 seats, the aquatics centre will be similarly reduced. There will also be a "Velopark" to be used by track cyclists and BMX riders.










Reader views (2)

Here's a sample of the latest views published. You can click view all to read all views that readers have sent in.

Is this being promoted as a benefit?
I don't know if the planners have noticed, but not only just to the north-east is there Victoria Park, the first & still one of the finest parks in London, but Stratford is only a few minutes from the southern edge of Epping Forest. At up to 4 miles wide & about 20 long with dozens of lakes & ponds & thousands of acres of grass & woodland, Hyde Park could be dropped into the Forest without anyone noticing.
- P Johns, london england

I for one am ecstatic that I will spend the next 20 years trying to pay for an Olympic games site that seems to haemorrhage money exponentially month on month. That's because at the end of it all I know that Stratford will be a much nicer place to live, which will really improve the lives of us South West Londoners.
- Ken Sabuffoon, Wimbledon


----------



## Giorgio

I see these games will take a more youthful type theme, something different from the prestige type event that we have seen throughout the years. Not sure if I like the idea though.


----------



## Flogging Molly

I think we have to sit back and trust the organisers. Its not very often Britain fails to put ona good show at world events and they have had a long history of expertise at such shows. 

Im beggining to think its going to be a truly marvellous occasion and if the National team can go on and win Euro 2012 thier will be an air of unbelievable optimism such as that which followed Greeces win in 2004.


----------



## lesart

*Younger London?*



Giorgio said:


> I see these games will take a more youthful type theme, something different from the prestige type event that we have seen throughout the years. Not sure if I like the idea though.


Hmm..

that's the irony behind London olympic idealism- an ancient city that tries very, very hard to potrays youth and modernity. 

I don't like this idea too. London is not L.A. or Singapore. It has a thousand year history, it is steeped in tradition and it has a very proud imperial past. Why take away elements that made London famous in the first place?


----------



## DarJoLe

London is an incredibly youthful city. Why shouldn't it host an Olympic Games for the next generation of the world?


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

lesart said:


> Hmm..
> 
> that's the irony behind London olympic idealism- an ancient city that tries very, very hard to potrays youth and modernity.
> 
> I don't like this idea too. London is not L.A. or Singapore. It has a thousand year history, it is steeped in tradition and it has a very proud imperial past. Why take away elements that made London famous in the first place?


Many events will be hosted in and around some of Londons most historic and well known landmarks. Greenwich Park, Horse Guards, and i think Leicester Sq will be utilised in some way or other. 

London does have two thousand years of history, but it is also a modern, youthful city - the two are not mutually exclusive, so why should London not have a modern, youthful games (surely that is what the olympics/sports is all about - inspiring young people??? :dunno: ). And don't forget, the Olympic park is being built on derelict industrial land, of course its going to be modern - what would you like to see? Some mock tudor and pastiche victorian style architecture, perhaps???


----------



## romanamerican

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Paris, Prague, Edinburgh, Rome, Barcelona, yes, the others, no........and San Diego, you're having a laugh mate.


San Francisco no? have you actually ever been there?























































There are other 1000 buildings I could show you, but it wouldn't be nice to paper the entire forum with pictures. And of course I didn't put any pictures of the modern part of the city, with a skyline London can only (at least for now) dream of. Then let's add the entire waterfront are, the Golden Gate,....
I think London is a wonderful place where to celebrate the Olympics, and I hope I'll be able to visit the city soon. But to throw dirt on other cities that are truly amazing (like San Francisco), is not only stupid, but just confirms what a bunch of bigheads we europeans are. Maybe one day we will realize there is a world outside, and it's beautiful. Reading these kind of comments just make me wish I wasn't european......

sorry everybody for the OT, but such a comment needed an answer....


----------



## Newcastle Guy

lesart said:


> Hmm..
> 
> that's the irony behind London olympic idealism- an ancient city that tries very, very hard to potrays youth and modernity.
> 
> I don't like this idea too. London is not L.A. or Singapore. It has a thousand year history, it is steeped in tradition and it has a very proud imperial past. Why take away elements that made London famous in the first place?


The amazing thing about London is that it IS youthful and fresh. It has the major history, but it evolves and changes with the rest of the world. It is very much a modern metropolis. If it didn't try and evolve and be a modern city, it would stagnate, and like Rome it would have very little power today. I'm not trying to insult Rome here, but it hasn't retained it's power like London has.


----------



## jerseyboi

*‘the Angel of Leyton’*

The opportunity to create a ‘green beacon’ for London was showcased to the construction industry today as the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) held an industry day for the contract to design and construct a wind turbine on the Olympic Park site.

The turbine, to be located at Eton Manor in the north of the Olympic Park, will play a key role in delivering renewable energy to the Olympic Park and be a visible symbol of London 2012’s commitment to deliver a truly sustainable Games. 

Companies at today’s industry briefing were given details of the contract currently out to tender to design, construct and operate a 130 metre high turbine structure (an 83m turbine with 47m high blades). The proposed turbine will produce around 4 million kilowatt-hours (kWh) per annum, the energy equivalent to supplying 1,000 homes over an average year. 

ODA Director of Infrastructure Simon Wright said: 

'Sustainability runs through all we are doing and the use of renewable energy is key part of our plans to provide a whole new backbone of services, fuelling not just six weeks of world class sporting action, but also the lasting regeneration of the area for many years to come. 

'As one of the first large scale wind turbines so close to Central London, this contract is chance for companies to deliver a ‘green beacon’ for the Capital and a striking symbol of the sustainability principles behind the Games.'

Detailed planning permission for the turbine was granted in September 2007, and the design and construction of the turbine is expected to start later this year. The turbine is expected to be fully operational by 2010, providing new renewable energy nearly two years before the Games. The turbine will stay on the site after the Games and will be linked into local networks providing power to the emerging legacy development including local amenities and housing over its lifespan of 20 years.


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

Well, every olympic edition is full of different elements to inspire the whole world according with the host city and the time of being hosted those games.

History in Rome'60, Modernity in Tokyo'64, Culture in Mexico'68, Politics in Moscow'80-LA'84, Sustainable development in Barcelona'92, Commercialisation in Atlanta'96, Nature in Sydney 2000, Solemnity in Athens 2004, Hi-Tech in Beijing 2008. I think London 2012 is going in the right path.


----------



## Magellan

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Paris, Prague, Edinburgh, Rome, Barcelona, yes, the others, no........and San Diego, you're having a laugh mate.
> 
> Hong Kong, NYC, Rio etc. have great skylines and a few nice buildings, but most of the buildings there are ugly 1960s highrises or ten-a-penny shiny glass towers. None of these cities have any buildings as beautiful and ornate as these, FACT!:
> 
> ...



You can not say that London is a beautiful city; there are individual highlights but overall it is dirty and rundown and full of ugly modern monstrosities.


----------



## Magellan

Newcastle Guy said:


> The amazing thing about London is that it IS youthful and fresh. It has the major history, but it evolves and changes with the rest of the world. It is very much a modern metropolis. If it didn't try and evolve and be a modern city, it would stagnate, and like Rome it would have very little power today. I'm not trying to insult Rome here, but it hasn't retained it's power like London has.


Yes I agree; London has all the atractions and the history, but it is also very much a working, living city, with all the by-products that go with that (pollution, rough edges, conflict etc).

I'm sure that anyone who visits London in 2012 will find something of interest.


----------



## megacool

Trances said:


> LOL so true. ( Despite their best efforts )


may i ask you, if you were really in Peking, when you were, may i ask you when? and i suggest you go there now. you are saying other people are jealous of london, but what you did?hno:


----------



## Truepioneer

London is a facsinating/beautiful/contrasting/chaotic mix of buildings. No amount of planning would ever be able to duplicate it


----------



## davee08

i like the design of the olympic hyde park of the east very nice the only thing i don't like about it is the size which is a bit more then half the size of sydney or beijing nonetheless it will be great come 2012 looking forward to it like every olympic games


----------



## Mr Bricks

Magellan said:


> You can not say that London is a beautiful city; there are individual highlights but overall it is dirty and rundown and full of ugly modern monstrosities.


:bash: :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211751

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211749


----------



## Magellan

SuomiPoika said:


> :bash: :nuts:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211751
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211749


Nice pictures of individual buildings and places, but London as a whole is not a beautiful city.

Its a crowded working city with all the dirt and pollution that goes with it, though the traffic in the west-end is not as bad as it was following the introduction of the congestion charge. London has individual buildings that are very attractive, but in many parts they are mixed in with post-war development and modern monstrosities with no regard to the overall look or character of the area.


----------



## Truepioneer

The old, eerie, spooky Georgian and Victorian griminess has appeal in it's own right too.


----------



## DarJoLe

Magellan said:


> but in many parts they are mixed in with post-war development and modern monstrosities with no regard to the overall look or character of the area.


And it's all the more vibrant, dynamic and awe-inspiring for it.


----------



## jak3m

I seriously don't understand why people are complaining about London for being dirty and polluted.
HAVE YOU SAW WHERE THE OLYMPICS ARE BEING HELD THIS YEAR?
and yes, i have to write it in capitals.
LONDON is one of the GREENEST world cities on planet earth!
BEIJING however is one of the most polluted hence these images,
































Even the UN is concerned about people's health when visiting Beijing in August. 
I doubt people will be wearing smog masks @ London 2012.
http://www.london.gov.uk/mayor/olympics/benefits-environment.jsp


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

Sure, but the last time London hosted the Olympic Games in 1948 it was one of the most polluted cities on earth. :nuts:


----------



## Magellan

DarJoLe said:


> And it's all the more vibrant, dynamic and awe-inspiring for it.


:nuts:


----------



## Magellan

jak3m said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are complaining about London for being dirty and polluted.
> HAVE YOU SAW WHERE THE OLYMPICS ARE BEING HELD THIS YEAR?
> and yes, i have to write it in capitals.
> LONDON is one of the GREENEST world cities on planet earth!
> BEIJING however is one of the most polluted hence these images,
> 
> Even the UN is concerned about people's health when visiting Beijing in August.
> I doubt people will be wearing smog masks @ London 2012.
> http://www.london.gov.uk/mayor/olympics/benefits-environment.jsp


I have not visited Beijing, though I have seen the effects of the pollution drifting south over Hong Kong, so I can not comment on it.

I think many first-time visitors to London will be shocked by the filth on London's streets. I'm sure many will find appeal in the diversity of the architecture and the many different local 'villages' of London, but again, you can not call London a beautiful city.


----------



## DarJoLe

Olympiaki-Agones said:


> Sure, but the last time London hosted the Olympic Games in 1948 it was one of the most polluted cities on earth. :nuts:


Yeah, because London hasn't changed at all in sixty years. Jesus.


----------



## jerseyboi

http://torchrelay.beijing2008.cn/en/journey/london/index.shtml

just looked at the 2008 site and they have 10 Downing street as a river? lol
sure someone will tell them!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Olympiaki-Agones said:


> Sure, but the last time London hosted the Olympic Games in 1948 it was one of the most polluted cities on earth. :nuts:


Yep, and swe have since realised our mistakes, and there are now much cleaner and better ways to do things. When England was extremely polluted, 'we' were ignorant of what we were doing to planet Earth. Now, we know it was wrong, and as I've said there are now ways to cut pollution down massively. China KNOWS what it is doing. And it KNOWS there are ways they could do it better if they were willing to spend a bit more money.

Ignorance is NOT a f*cking excuse anymore! Not in the 21st frigging century!


----------



## DarJoLe

Newcastle Guy said:


> Yep, and swe have since realised our mistakes, and there are now much cleaner and better ways to do things.


Well, not really. It's more to do with the power stations moving out of Central London and it becoming a service sector based city. Back in the 1940s London was still incredibly industrial, along the banks of its rivers, the power stations dotted along the rivers and the chemical sites of the Lea Valley (incidentally the exact place where the Olympic Park will be). The Clean Air act in the 1950s after the Great Smog was when the city became aware of how this pollution affected its population, and now we're dealing with a new threat of global climate change, which London and its Mayor is trying to champion through sustainable development and eco-design standards which is what London's Olympic Park is going to built to.

Hopefully China will realise it can still develop and become the superpower it wants to be whilst embracing green technologies. I think it is starting to; hopefully the Olympic legacy from 2008 will be to reduce carbon emissions. They've started with the Olympic venues, they should build on this and adapt across the whole country.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The fact is, we didn't know the damage we were doing to the planet. Now, there are ways and means of making these power stations cleaner, and making cities greener. China knows this. But they don't seem to be doing enough.


----------



## GreenMonk108

jak3m said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are complaining about London for being dirty and polluted.
> HAVE YOU SAW WHERE THE OLYMPICS ARE BEING HELD THIS YEAR?
> and yes, i have to write it in capitals.
> LONDON is one of the GREENEST world cities on planet earth!
> BEIJING however is one of the most polluted hence these images,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the UN is concerned about people's health when visiting Beijing in August.
> I doubt people will be wearing smog masks @ London 2012.
> http://www.london.gov.uk/mayor/olympics/benefits-environment.jsp


Some people might mislead the fog with smog. The first picture seems to indicate people in the picture tried to avoid getting wet rather than wore smog masks.


----------



## Zenith

Magellan said:


> You can not say that London is a beautiful city; there are individual highlights but overall it is dirty and rundown and full of ugly modern monstrosities.


What the hell is wrong with these fools that post on this thread.


----------



## Magellan

Zenith said:


> What the hell is wrong with these fools that post on this thread.


Zenith - what exactly is the point you are trying to make about the original statement?


----------



## megacool

GreenMonk108 said:


> Some people might mislead the fog with smog. The first picture seems to indicate people in the picture tried to avoid getting wet rather than wore smog masks.


yeah , you are right, someone thought other cities in this world don't got the foggie weather, and all year long blue sky, sun shining, :lol:


----------



## TallBox

Newcastle Guy said:


> The fact is, we didn't know the damage we were doing to the planet. Now, there are ways and means of making these power stations cleaner, and making cities greener. China knows this. But they don't seem to be doing enough.


They're actually doing a hell of a lot. I'm in sustainable engineering and a lot of the projects are in China; you've got Arup's Dongshan City for example which really is workable. Now because of the immense construction going on, the environmentally-aware projects get drowned by those that are not, but these are far bigger in scale and ambition than those going on in the UK. Planning laws in some departments will change there soon, too. While we're taxing people £25 a day to drive in our city and architects are topping out their buildings with false-economy wind turbines to improve their 'green' credentials, the Chinese are drilling 150m-deep boreholes for ground-source heat pumps in hundreds of new developments. The energy saving that meaningful sustainable engineering like GSHPs make is massive compared to 8% reduced congestion in Central London or the fallacy of 'green gestures' such as roof gardens, wind-turbines, and less parking spaces that architects like to make. I really think that Britain has a lot to measure up to (especially against Germany, France and Denmark, but increasingly China too). Free-market environmentalism is what will work in the long term, not excessively punitive taxation. Thermodynamics tells us so.


----------



## Mo Rush

so many little girls in this thread.

london is what it is.busy, vibey, cultural,fun, grimy, big city bla bla bla..its the very fact that it has so many characteristics that draws thousands of youth from around the world to live in the city each year, even without the olympic games. if ure soft and whiney then the big city simply is not for you.


----------



## lena5538

i d love to watch a world cup in london. not the olimpics!


----------



## megacool

Mo Rush said:


> so many little girls in this thread.
> 
> london is what it is.busy, vibey, cultural,fun, grimy, big city bla bla bla..its the very fact that it has so many characteristics that draws thousands of youth from around the world to live in the city each year, even without the olympic games. if ure soft and whiney then the big city simply is not for you.


:cheers: yes, who cares if you love london, or dislike London. every city in this world is unique, but when SOME of you guys defending for london, just DO NOT take other cities as your shield. and throw childish kritiks on other UNIQUE AND LOVELY CITIES:bash:


----------



## Chevin

^^^ Totally agree... It's just a cheap shot using other cities in your defense!


----------



## Blackpool88

Chevin said:


> ^^^ Totally agree... It's just a cheap shot using other cities in your defense!


If any of you are willing to trawl back a few pages and actually read I think you will see that it was actually people attacking London who mentioned all of these other cities, the people from London just want to discuss the 2012 games, comparisons with Bejing 2008 are inevitable


----------



## megacool

Blackpool88 said:


> If any of you are willing to trawl back a few pages and actually read I think you will see that it was actually people attacking London who mentioned all of these other cities, the people from London just want to discuss the 2012 games, comparisons with Bejing 2008 are inevitable


so you do mean that you are willing to make mistakes just cause other people did it?hno:


----------



## Blackpool88

megacool said:


> so you do mean that you are willing to make mistakes just cause other people did it?hno:


stop being a mug and drop it!


----------



## megacool

Blackpool88 said:


> stop being a mug and drop it!


:lol: is this your last words? take easy man.


----------



## DarJoLe

ANYWAY I do believe we were discussing the 2012 Olympics in London on this thread. 

Here are some pics of the stadium site; they have 'dug out' half of the bowl which the stadium will sit in, 25,000 of the permanent seats will be in this bowl, and the temporary 55,000 seats during the Games will 'hover' above the bowl allowing spectators viewing access into the stadium from the surrounding entertainment level around the edge.



















And here's the surrounding area being redeveloped and landscaped to allow spectators direct access from the surrounding area over the rivers and railway lines.


----------



## TallBox

When are they burying the power lines underground?


----------



## DarJoLe

shaun said:


> When are they burying the power lines underground?


They have built the tunnels and installed cabling, the electricity is transferred in August this year underground, and dismantling will start in September.


----------



## Truepioneer

Hmmmm.........so they'll be coverting the the Olympic Village into social housing. Because if there is one thing that the East of London is lacking it is mid and high rise social housing:nuts:


----------



## DarJoLe

Truepioneer said:


> Because if their is one thing that the East of London is lacking it
> mid and high rise social housing:nuts:


It is actually.


----------



## Truepioneer

DarJoLe said:


> It is actually.


Oh I agree, that there is definitely a lack of affordable housing pretty much anywhere in London but dumping a high volume of it into one corner of a city always proves disasterous.


----------



## storms991

Are they going to demolish all the industrial buildings in the area?


----------



## DarJoLe

storms991 said:


> Are they going to demolish all the industrial buildings in the area?


They mostly already have.


----------



## bcm_dc

does anyone know how far south the pylons are going to be removed? I've heard to west ham station but I remember reading somewhere that the tunnel will go as far as canning town

(sorry if this has come up previously - search function keeps throwing an error... )


----------



## DarJoLe

bcm_dc said:


> does anyone know how far south the pylons are going to be removed? I've heard to west ham station but I remember reading somewhere that the tunnel will go as far as canning town


All pylons within the Olympic Park will go, with five (or four, can't remember the exact number) remaining along the Greenway route between Stratford High Street and West Ham station. Although the cables will be removed, the pylons will stay and be turned into 'markers' for spectators walking from West Ham station. It's hoped they will be adorned with lights in the Olympic colours and eventually after the Games be turned into local art installation spaces for the local community.


----------



## DarJoLe

April 2008 aerial pics now up on the london2012 website.

Olympic Park





































Aquatics Centre










Stadium





































IPC/MBC Centre










Energy Centre










Olympic Village










Velopark


----------



## TallBox

What a huge site


----------



## DarJoLe

Surprisingly I believe London's is going to be the most compact Olympic Park. It will definitely have the most green, that's for sure.


----------



## jerseyboi

^^The London 2012 Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) today released new aerial photographs of the Olympic Park, showing progress made to clear the area for construction three months early.

The site of the Olympic Stadium will this week be handed over to Team Stadium, the Sir Robert McAlpine-led consortium appointed to design and build the flagship venue, to prepare the area for the start of construction at the end of May, three months ahead of schedule.

The images show the progress that has been made to dig the Stadium bowl which will contain the field of play and lower tiers of seating.

ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said progress has been “huge” with hundreds of buildings demolished and thousands of tonnes of contaminated soil cleaned.

Team Stadium will now begin the preparatory works and mobilisation that is needed before construction can begin. This includes creating access roads for construction vehicles, final investigations for the start of piling work and moving the team to the site.

The site offices for the Olympic Stadium workers have been constructed ready for numbers to dramatically increase. At the peak of the construction of the Olympic Stadium, there will be well over 1,000 staff based in the site offices, ranging from engineers and architects to foremen and digger drivers. The first 50 are expected to be moved to the offices next month. 

Ground levels have had to be lowered by nine metres to create the sunken area for the track and permanent lower tiers of seating. This means that over 800,000 tonnes of soil – enough to fill the Royal Albert Hall nine times over – has had to be been taken away from the Stadium area over the last three months to be reused elsewhere on the site.

Before construction begins, work will continue to create the podium level and form the Stadium construction platforms. Approximately 6,500 cubic metres of concrete will be recycled from other parts of the site and crushed to form a solid platform to support construction works.

The ODA aims to clear and clean the majority of the 2.5 square kilometres Olympic Park by Beijing 2008, which includes demolishing over 220 buildings and cleaning 1.3 million tonnes of contaminated soil with over 90 per cent of waste materials being reused or recycled.

The site offices for the Olympic Stadium workers have also been constructed ready for numbers to dramatically increase. At the peak of the construction of the Stadium, there will be well over 1,000 staff based in the site offices, ranging from engineers and architects to foremen and digger drivers. The first 50 are expected to be move to the offices this month.

The Olympic Stadium is largely an island site surrounded by waterways and is contaminated from many years of previous industrial use. Monitoring has been carried out on the site during the earthworks programme and this has detected small amount of low level radiological finds. This soil, with mild radioactive properties present due to the past industrial activity over the last 100 years or so, is being managed so that it presents no risk to public or workers.

It has been stockpiled separately on site and will be taken away to be disposed of in the next few weeks. The ODA has been cooperating with the relevant authorities, the Environment Agency and Health and Safety Executive, throughout this process.

Team Stadium Consortium consists of: 

Construction Contractor - Sir Robert McAlpine

Architect - HOK Sport

Sports Venue Designer - HOK Sport

Structural Engineer - Buro Happold

Building services engineer - Buro Happold

Landscape architect: HED

Planning Consultant - Savills Hepher Dixon

Projects they have worked on include: 

The 60,000 seat Arsenal Stadium (Sir Robert McAlpine Ltd, HOK Sport, Buro Happold).

Telstra Stadium, formerly Stadium Australia (HOK Sport) the main Stadium for the Sydney Olympic Games and Paralympic Games in 2000. The Stadium held 110,000 spectators during the Games and was reconfigured to 80,000 seats after the Games.

ExCeL Exhibition Centre (Sir Robert McAlpine, Buro Happold). A 65,000m 2 exhibition space in London Docklands that will be used as a venue for the 2012 Olympic Games and Paralympic Games.

The Eden Project (Sir Robert McAlpine, Buro Happold). Award-winning sustainable and innovative visitor attraction in Cornwall


----------



## aquablue

Other than Paris or perhaps BA, which are incomparable (i won't talk about smaller beautiful cities b/c they are in a different class), London is up there with the most beautiful Large/World cities. If you compare it to other cities of similar size and function (alpha cities) you will see that it has much architectural beauty and usually beats them. I suppose if you are talking about setting, you might say it wasn't beautiful, but in man-made stuff its up there.
Shanghai may give it a run though.. What alpha/world cities magellan are more beautiful than London IYO? I can't think of many -- are you thinking Shanghai, HK, Beijing, LA, NY, Singapore, Sydney, Mumbai, Guagzhou, Milan, Sampa 

Is that smog or fog in those pics?

I know many people who think Beijing and HK are far more beautiful than London, but I don't see it myself -- perhaps a cultural thing give they are chinese.


----------



## jerseyboi

*China reports on 2012 Games*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2012 games venues construction to begin
Source: CCTV.com
04-05-2008 13:13
Special Report: 2008 Beijing Olympic Games

The next Olympic city London says that the Olympic Park area has been cleaned and is now ready for the start of construction, which is scheduled to start in May.

Hundreds of buildings have been demolished and thousands of tons of contaminated soil cleaned away to prepare the platform for the venues for the 2012 Olympic Games.

Workers have lowered the ground levels by nine meters to create the sunken area for the track and permanent lower tiers of seating.

The site will now be handed over to Team Stadium, and the preparatory work and mobilization can begin. This includes creating access roads for construction vehicles, final investigations for the start of piling work and moving the team to the site.

Preperation for the 2012 games is going to plan for the organisers
of the next games in London

----------------------------------------------------
www.2012infohub.2012olympichost.com


----------



## jerseyboi

*New Amsterdam! Rivers and Canals restored*

* To carry up to 1.75 million tonnes of construction materials to the Olympic sites. *

Two new wharves will be constructed on the Bow Back Rivers within the Olympic Park, and the vessels will also be unloaded by crane. 

The first of the 21-tonne sluice gates has now been lifted into position next to the lock site, on the Prescott Channel near Bromley-by-Bow. Later this month the 17-tonne lock gates will also be lifted in. 

For British Waterways it is the fulfilment of hopes which originated before London got the Olympics - and whose long-term effects are meant to last long after 2012. 

The Olympics have the potential to act as a catalyst to lift the game on the £20bn of development that will take place down the valley over the next 20 years.

Turn round the fortunes of the Lower Lea Valley and build what we called the Water City - a practical vision that would use many miles of waterways in the Lower Lea Valley to lift land values and once again drive the economy of east London. 



from the bbc> full article read here>

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7307252.stm


----------



## TEBC

beuatiful games, beautiful venue, awful logo


----------



## jerseyboi

The Olympic Delivery Authority Press release today

The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) announced today that contracts have been signed with British companies for the construction of the two flagship 2012 venues, the Olympic Stadium and the Aquatics Centre.

Discussions are also at an advanced stage on the Velodrome with a construction contractor due to be appointed in the next few weeks. 

Balfour Beatty has won the contract to build the Aquatics Centre and ‘Team Stadium’ (Sir Robert McAlpine, HOK Sport and Buro Happold) were also confirmed as the contractor for the Olympic Stadium. 

The ODA also confirmed the level of public sector investment for the Aquatics Centre and the VeloPark, including the Velodrome. 


Budgets confirmed within ODA baseline budget
Both budgets include the contract price, allowance for inflation, VAT and legacy conversion costs. All of the published venue budgets are within the ODA’s baseline budget of £6.090bn, published by the Department for Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS) last December, with no call on programme contingency at this stage. 

*Aquatics Centre:*located in the south of the Olympic Park the Aquatics Centre will be the main ‘Gateway into the Games’, hosting Swimming, Diving, Synchronised Swimming, Water Polo finals and the swimming element of the Modern Pentathlon during the Olympic Games. For the Paralympic Games it will host the swimming events. The iconic venue is being designed by renowned architect Zaha Hadid and will be built by Balfour Beatty, whose previous projects have included University College Hospital London, Birmingham New Hospital and the new airport terminal at Chek Lap Kok in Hong Kong. 

The Aquatics Centre will have a capacity of 17,500 during the Games, reducing to 2,500 in legacy with the ability to increase this for major events, and provide two 50m swimming pools and a diving pool, facilities that London does not have at present. Work is on track to start by the Beijing Games and be complete in 2011. 

The contract for the construction of the Aquatics Centre and the huge land-bridge that will be the main gateway into the Park during the games and legacy have been procured together and Balfour Beatty will build both elements. 

The budget for the Aquatics Centre is £242m and the budget for the land-bridge that will also form part of the roof of the venue is £61m. The total of £303m has not changed throughout the procurement process and is within the ODA’s Baseline Budget as announced by DCMS last December. 

*Olympic Stadium:*hosting the track and field events as well as the Opening and Closing ceremonies, the 80,000 seat Olympic Stadium is being designed and built by a world-class consortium, ‘Team Stadium’, whose previous projects have included the Arsenal Football Stadium and the Telstra Stadium in Sydney. The ODA have been working with Team Stadium for over a year and signed a Memorandum of Understanding with them last July. 

In legacy, the Stadium will reduce to a capacity of 25,000, retaining the capacity to host a variety of sporting, educational, cultural and community events with athletics as its core use. The ODA confirmed recently that construction on the Olympic Stadium will start three months early, in May. 

The budget for the Olympic Stadium of £496m was published in October last year. 

*VeloPark:* In Games-time the Velopark will include a 6,000 seat Olympic/Paralympic Velodrome to host the Olympic and Paralympic indoor track cycling events; and an Olympic BMX Circuit. In legacy, further facilities will be added alongside the Velodrome and BMX circuit to create a community cycling ‘hub’ including a one-mile Road Cycle Circuit, a Mountain Bike Course and a cycle speedway course. The legacy VeloPark will be operated by Lee Valley Regional Park Authority (LVRPA). 

The budget for the Velopark including all the elements above and the legacy conversion costs is £80m. A contractor is due to be announced for the Velodrome in the coming weeks and construction is due to start in 2009. 

Discussions on the Olympic Village and IBC/MPC are also at an advanced stage with work to clear the sites progressing well. 

Announcing the contract awards, ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 'This is great news for the project and good news for world class British companies with so many UK firms involved. With these contracts signed there is a real sense of momentum as we approach the ‘Big Build’ ahead of schedule. 

'All of these venues will not only provide state-of-the-art facilities for the Games in the summer of 2012 but also provide permanent legacy facilities for elite and community use long after the Games have gone. They are a huge investment in the future of this part of east London - approximately 75p of every pound we spend is delivering a clear legacy benefit for many years after 2012. 

'At this stage we have not had to allocate any programme contingency. As we have stated many times in the last year we fully expect to do so as we manage costs going forward.'

Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell said: 

“This is an important milestone met and illustrates that the project remains firmly on track. The Aquatics Centre and Stadium will be the showcase venues for 2012 and I am delighted that British companies will build them. 

'This demonstrates the strength of our construction industry and bodes well for UK businesses winning yet more of the £6bn worth of contracts between now and 2012.'

London 2012 Organising Committee Chairman Sebastian Coe said: 'This is the year of the ‘Big Build’ on the Olympic Park – the year that construction starts in earnest and a new urban park in London starts to take shape with sport at its heart. In four years time London will have a world class Aquatics Centre, a state of the art VeloPark and a new athletics Stadium, providing much needed facilities for London and the south east. These facilities will be at the heart of a wonderful summer of sport in 2012, and for elite and community use for many generations. I hope that this will inspire more people to take up sport and that it will lead to more British medal successes in the years to come.'

Richard Rogers, Chief advisor to the Mayor of London on Architecture and Urbanism and a member of CABE’s 2012 Review Panel said: 'Zaha Hadid’s Aquatics Centre is likely to be the ‘jewel in the crown’ of the Olympic Park for the next century. Its elegant and sinuous design in legacy mode maintains many of the qualities of the original scheme that was developed in a design competition which I co-chaired a few years ago. 

'I applaud the design team’s ability to create a highly functional and beautiful building of an appropriate scale and size for a legacy facility of this type. I completely endorse ODA’s strategy that any extra facilities - such as the temporary seating wings for the Olympics - should be removed after the Games, leaving a well-balanced and proportioned structure that works well with its context overlooking the Olympic Park for years to come. I am convinced that new scheme provides exceptional value-for-money for a building of international stature.'

Ian Tyler, Balfour Beatty Chief Executive, said: 'We are delighted to have reached agreement to proceed with the construction of the London 2012 Aquatics Centre, which will be at the gateway to the Olympic Park site and an important legacy for London. 

'The project represents a unique challenge which will call on a wide range of Balfour Beatty’s skills in programme and project management, civil engineering, building, electrical and mechanical and other services. 

'We look forward to delivering this iconic facility and to continuing our long-term work in creating a better London.'

Tony Aikenhead, Project Director for Team Stadium, said: 'We are delighted to have signed the contract to help deliver the Olympic and Paralympic Stadium. We have been working closely with the ODA and their delivery partner CLM on the design of this exciting project for some time from our shared offices at Canary Wharf and we are now moving to the site to continue working on the centrepiece of the 2012 Games.'

Nicholas Serota, Director of Tate and a member of the ODA Board said: 'The London 2012 Aquatics Centre will be an outstanding new landmark for London, providing greatly needed sports facilities for East London in a striking building. It will provide a spectacular entrance to the Olympic Park during the Games and inspire a thriving and exciting urban waterfront on the edge of the Park in legacy.'

Ricky Burdett, the ODA’s Chief advisor on Architecture and Urbanism said: 'The Aquatics Centre has undergone a rigorous process of design rationalisation to meet changing functional requirements. Zaha Hadid’s design team has shown exceptional creativity in developing new solutions that keep the spirit and dynamism of the early competition scheme. The swimming and diving pool complex will have a dramatic, spacious curved interior that will create a special experience for swimmers and visitors alike. After the Games, when the structure will be ‘retrofitted’ to its legacy mode, the building will make a strong mark on the landscape, with its curvilinear forms and glazed facades acting as visual gateway to and from the Olympic Park from Stratford.'


----------



## jerseyboi

*Australia already has gold at London 2012*

Austrade's London-based Senior Trade Commissioner Kylie Hargreaves said for some Australian companies the 2012 Olympic race has already been run and won, with over a dozen Australian businesses securing lucrative deals. 
"We've seen strong early results from Australia's leading infrastructure companies, architects and security specialists, which prepares the ground nicely for other Australian firms looking to follow suit," Kylie Hargreaves said.


The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) and London Organising Committee for the Olympic Games (LOCOG) estimate that at least 50,000 individual contracts – and possibly as many as 75,000 – will be entered into to stage the event. 


"The international reputation in staging and managing sporting events Australia achieved through the globally acknowledged success of the Sydney 2000 Olympics, Melbourne 2006 Commonwealth Games and Rugby World Cup 2003, places Australian businesses in good stead to continue securing deals. This can only be helped by Australia's contribution to high profile Beijing 2008 Olympics projects," Ms Hargreaves said. 


One example is Canberra's ExSport Management. Brendan Lynch of ExSport Management previously managed the delivery of 60,000 volunteers for the Sydney 2000 Olympics and Paralympics. ExSport Management will provide advisory services to LOCOG on the Volunteer Program for both the London Olympics and Paralympics. 


"The success of ExSport Management demonstrates the diverse range of opportunities available through the 2012 Games. Services in areas such as training and sports management, where Australia has a proven track record, are also in demand," Ms Hargreaves said. 


Australian companies who have also achieved London 2012 deals include HOK Sports Architecture, PTW Architects, Sinclair Knight Merz, Westfield, Lend Lease, and Hyder Consulting. Melbourne-based architecture firm Denton Corker Marshall have also secured a place on the approved architect's panel for the Olympic Village.
London 2012 needs the help of the Sydney 2000 games to stage a successful
event.

Gateway to the 2012games


----------



## Mo Rush

jerseyboi said:


> Austrade's London-based Senior Trade Commissioner Kylie Hargreaves said for some Australian companies the 2012 Olympic race has already been run and won, with over a dozen Australian businesses securing lucrative deals.
> "We've seen strong early results from Australia's leading infrastructure companies, architects and security specialists, which prepares the ground nicely for other Australian firms looking to follow suit," Kylie Hargreaves said.
> 
> 
> The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) and London Organising Committee for the Olympic Games (LOCOG) estimate that at least 50,000 individual contracts – and possibly as many as 75,000 – will be entered into to stage the event.
> 
> 
> "The international reputation in staging and managing sporting events Australia achieved through the globally acknowledged success of the Sydney 2000 Olympics, Melbourne 2006 Commonwealth Games and Rugby World Cup 2003, places Australian businesses in good stead to continue securing deals. This can only be helped by Australia's contribution to high profile Beijing 2008 Olympics projects," Ms Hargreaves said.
> 
> 
> One example is Canberra's ExSport Management. Brendan Lynch of ExSport Management previously managed the delivery of 60,000 volunteers for the Sydney 2000 Olympics and Paralympics. ExSport Management will provide advisory services to LOCOG on the Volunteer Program for both the London Olympics and Paralympics.
> 
> 
> "The success of ExSport Management demonstrates the diverse range of opportunities available through the 2012 Games. Services in areas such as training and sports management, where Australia has a proven track record, are also in demand," Ms Hargreaves said.
> 
> 
> Australian companies who have also achieved London 2012 deals include HOK Sports Architecture, PTW Architects, Sinclair Knight Merz, Westfield, Lend Lease, and Hyder Consulting. Melbourne-based architecture firm Denton Corker Marshall have also secured a place on the approved architect's panel for the Olympic Village.
> London 2012 needs the help of the Sydney 2000 games to stage a successful
> event.
> 
> Gateway to the 2012games


oh dear. another multiplex in the making.


----------



## masterpaul

There was an interesting conversation on another greek forum.

Which basicly was summerized into:

"no parthenon marbles returned, no olympic flame for London 2012 olympics"

Which is really worring since, it seems that most of the greek comunity on that forum, tend to agree.

What would happen if the greek goverment, would take that stance?


----------



## somataki

masterpaul said:


> There was an interesting conversation on another greek forum.
> 
> Which basicly was summerized into:
> 
> "no parthenon marbles returned, no olympic flame for London 2012 olympics"


Great idea, IMO. The british cowboys have to understand that they must not keep treasures illegaly taken from Greece.


----------



## savas

It is a quite stupid idea and of course this is not going to happen.

Yes, we want them back and hope that the 2012 Olympics will be a good reason for the return of the parthenon marbles to Athens. Even in UK the supporters for a return are getting more... That would be fantastic and would make the London 2012 Olympic Games extremely special, unique.


----------



## jak3m

*Anthony, ODA Filming Manager, 11 Apr 2008
After the heady heights of last week's aerial photos blog, this is the latest weekly update from me on the changing views across the Park. Read on for the latest views from the Aquatics Centre site and the Olympic Stadium bowl, which will contain the lower permanent tiers of seating and track.*

1) In this panoramic you can see both the Stadium and Aquatics Centre sites and to the far right of the image you can also see Stratford International Station. During the Games a walkway and bridge will link the station to the Stadium:








Stadium-and-Aquatics-Centre

2) After months of digging out and treating the contaminated soil, this is the latest overview of the Aquatics Centre site. On the left of the image, the widening of the Waterworks River walls is in progress:








Soil-on-Aquatics

3) Along the Waterworks River, 650 metres of new river wall piling has been completed and now the old concrete walls are being demolished:








Waterworks

4) A view down the Waterworks River with both old and new riverbanks in place. The picture shows just how much wider the river will be once this work is complete - about eight metres:








Riverbanks

5) The widened Waterworks River will be a stunning feature and natural habitat for wildlife. Its location, adjacent to the Aquatics Centre, puts it right in the heart of the Park:








Widened-river

6) In this image, looking across the Waterworks River, the immense Stadium bowl dominates the landscape:








Trains-and-Stadium

7) This is the Stadium site looking straight into the bowl. This will house the lower seating which has been designed to bring spectators close to the action. I can't believe it will never be seen quite as empty as this again!:








Stadium-site

8) Members of the construction team play 'guess the height' of the test piling rig (this allows them to find out what the ground conditions are like before construction begins). With the site dug and levelled the construction of the Stadium is now due to start three months early at the end of May:










Also, update on the logo, the so called 'clear' version:


----------



## DarJoLe

Yeah, it's only clear for when you want to put it on a coloured background- it's supposed to be an .eps file for photoshop.


----------



## somataki

jak3m said:


> Also, update on the logo, the so called 'clear' version:


Lisa Simpson lost her colours??:lol:


----------



## jak3m

^^
the lisa simpson joke died long ago..


----------



## lesart

jak3m said:


> ^^
> the lisa simpson joke died long ago..


^^

It never does dear....it never does.


----------



## jak3m

Its pretty immature if you ask me.


----------



## somataki

jak3m said:


> Its pretty immature if you ask me.


Say it to the creators of this logo instead of the forumers who just laugh with it.


----------



## marrio415

you mean a few forumers most people now have warmed to the logo it's not boring like the other more traditional logo's but.This topic is more than just about a logo anyway it's the olympic park we should be talking about.


----------



## Singidunum

The logo looks even worse without colors. Hopefully London will prove to be a great host so the logo failure will be forgotten


----------



## DarJoLe

The logo 'failure'? The logo has been very successful at its job thank you very much.


----------



## PD

Mo Rush said:


> oh dear. another multiplex in the making.


Of course.

Because Multiplex is Australian if another Aus Company undertakes a project it will be a disaster! Quite logical really. I should at this point make a comment re South Africa but... meh


----------



## Mo Rush

PD said:


> Of course.
> 
> Because Multiplex is Australian if another Aus Company undertakes a project it will be a disaster! Quite logical really. I should at this point make a comment re South Africa but... meh


feel free to make a comment re RSA regarding construction companies. i dont think any stadium being built in RSA can ever compare to the disastrous mess up of multiplex. ideally RSA stadium construction should be discussed elsewhere.


----------



## UD2

- edit


----------



## jak3m

DarJoLe said:


> The logo 'failure'? The logo has been very successful at its job thank you very much.


hell yea!
ALSO, think about other risky logo's MEXICO 68 and MUNICH 72, london 2012 logo is doing the exact same thing.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Sustainability*

Sustainability is a first 

London 2012 to be the first ‘sustainable’ Games, setting new standards for major events.

About sustainability

Being ‘sustainable’ means providing for peoples’ current and long-term needs, improving quality of life while ensuring a healthy and thriving natural environment. As the most high-profile event in the world, the Games give us the chance to show how changes to the way we build, live, work, do business and travel could help us to live happy and healthy lives, within our planet’s resources. 

London put sustainability at the heart of its bid for the 2012 Games, framed by the concept of ‘Towards a One Planet Olympics’. This was derived from the WWF/BioRegional concept of ‘One Planet Living®’ , which shows the challenges facing us in stark terms: if everybody in the world lived the same lifestyle as we do in the UK, we would need three planets’ worth of resources to support us. 

This idea forms the basis of our plans for sustainable development in the UK and, more broadly, the way in which we can use the Games to highlight global issues such as climate change. 

London 2012 and the London 2012 stakeholders share a commitment to maximise sustainability through the phases of the Games – building the venues and infrastructure, staging the Games themselves and then long into the future – focusing on five key areas: 
combating climate change; 
reducing waste; 
enhancing biodiversity; 
promoting inclusion; and 
improving healthy living.
This programme-wide approach forms our vision for a One Planet 2012.

Sustainability assurance
It is important to us that people know how we are performing against our sustainability aims from a trusted source. To ensure we stick to our promises, an independent scrutiny body - Commission for a Sustainable London 2012 - has been set up to monitor us.

In January 2008, the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) confirmed it is beating its target to ensure sustainable principles are at the heart of cleaning and clearing the Olympic Park.

The ODA is:

beating the target to reclaim 90 per cent of demolition material for recycling or reuse 
reclaiming materials to reuse in designs of venues and parklands 
recycling complete buildings to be re-assembled off site 
translocating wildlife and creating new habitats including a wildlife corridor to the north of the Park
To date, the following has been reclaimed:
80 lamposts 
160 manhole covers and 187 gulleys 
18 square metres of clay and slate roof tiles 
Two tonnes of red bricks 
117 tonnes of Yorkstone 
100 tonnes of cobble/granite 
41 tonnes of paving bricks and 35 tonnes of paving slabs 
1,200m of granite kerbs and 4,200m of concrete kerbs
These will be stored and then used to create aesthetic and practical features for the Park including paths, paving and paving inlays, benches, planters and lighting and water features


----------



## Mr Bricks

The Olympic Park renders look great. The canals really make the area more interesting as well. I was really surprised by the number of canals and locks when I explored the olympic site and other areas just north of central London on google earth.


----------



## TallBox

Singidunum said:


> The logo looks even worse without colors. Hopefully London will prove to be a great host so the logo failure will be forgotten


A lot of people find the logo dog-ugly and totally inappropriate, including myself. But it's not supposed to look pretty or aesthetically pleasing, it's prime function is to popularise the games and raise revenue. Admittedly, it does that very well by getting people talking. 

It's similar to Britney shaving her head or Paris Hilton starring in a sex-tape... they arouse interest and sell headlines. Okay yeah, they cheapen themselves and look like media whores, but economically, it's very astute.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

shaun said:


> A lot of people find the logo dog-ugly and totally inappropriate, including myself. But it's not supposed to look pretty or aesthetically pleasing, it's prime function is to popularise the games and raise revenue. Admittedly, it does that very well by getting people talking.
> 
> It's similar to Britney shaving her head or Paris Hilton starring in a sex-tape... they arouse interest and sell headlines. Okay yeah, they cheapen themselves and look like media whores, but economically, it's very astute.


lol never thought of it like that, u raise a good point. i actually kinda like it cos you can customise it with your own background :happy:


----------



## Nneznajka

London logo hno: OMG !! IT SUcKS :hilarious Shittt ...... :naughty:


----------



## TEBC

DarJoLe said:


> The logo 'failure'? The logo has been very successful at its job thank you very much.


this logo is disgusting


----------



## DarJoLe

tadeu said:


> this logo is disgusting


So disgusting London is on course to be the first city to have all their sponsors in place before the previous games, as well as all successfully managing to incorporate their logo into their individual corporate style? Yeah, incredibly disgusting.


----------



## marrio415

tadeu said:


> this logo is disgusting


i find that quite funny.comin from you dude.There is nowt wrong with the logo


----------



## TallBox

^^ Okay lets look at this objectively. The logo, most people find, is dog ugly. That said, it's a great PR coup for the London Olympics.

Just a shame they couldnt have designed a logo that both looked good _and_ brought in investors


----------



## Madman

DarJoLe said:


> So disgusting London is on course to be the first city to have all their sponsors in place before the previous games, as well as all successfully managing to incorporate their logo into their individual corporate style? Yeah, incredibly disgusting.


TBH the logo likely didn't contribute much to that - London is probably one of few the places that can command and attract all the sponsors so easily - a large domestic market, internationalised economy and of course a favourable timezone for the vast majority of the major tv audiences.


----------



## jak3m

tadeu said:


> this logo is disgusting


and that is coming from a supporter of the rio logo,
the most boring logo ever designed. bland and uninspiring.


----------



## lesart

Had the stylized "2012" word arranged sideway like this;










rather than this,










The logo would have been more representative of London 2012 games, and less of i-swear-to-god-that-was-lisa-simpson-doing-blowjob parody.

I understand the need to be patriotic and all supportive to your country, but seriously, the logo lacks imagination and creativity. All the creator did was assembling the word "London" (with L in lowercase, nonetheless), "2012" and the 5-ring Olympic logo in one intangible mess, while at the same time, managed to evoke a not-so-subtle reference to a certain sexual act performed by an instantly recognizable contemporary cartoon characters.

Yes, it wasn't boring, but unfortunately it is also seen under the same light as Britney Spears and Paris Hilton (as the previous forumers has eloquently described). Do you see that as a complement, or as an insult to London?


----------



## DarJoLe

lesart said:


> the logo lacks imagination and creativity.


You are having a laugh aren't you? It's the most imaginative and creative logo in the history of Olympic Games. Well, up there with Munich 72 at least.


----------



## Arkdriver

DarJoLe said:


> You are having a laugh aren't you? It's the most imaginative and creative logo in the history of Olympic Games. Well, up there with Munich 72 at least.


I'm having a laugh too,perhaps we should have a poll about the LONDON 2012 logo.

3 choices :

sucks
okay
good

what say you?


----------



## DarJoLe




----------



## Mo Rush

*not sure if these have been added*

AWESOME!!


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## jak3m

another redesign?
it looks wonderful, much better than the watercube imo


----------



## jak3m




----------



## NothingBetterToDo

I think the aquatics centre looks amazing - can't see what all the moaning was about


----------



## tonkster

i think the moaning was about how its gonna look during the games


----------



## PD

At the risk of being torn apart by london forumers I am not a big fan of the 2012 olympic logo.
Alright Ill just say it, I think it stinks.


----------



## BeestonLad

^^ Dont worry just about everyone outside London agrees!


----------



## TallBox

^^ And in London!

The Aquatics Centre looks great though - similar to, but better than the one in Valencia. Hope it turns out like the render.


----------



## Sexas

I agree the Aquatics Center do look good, but the addition during the game look funny. 

Why can't the stadium look half good as the Aquatics Center?


----------



## Sbz2ifc

shaun said:


> ^^ And in London!
> 
> The Aquatics Centre looks great though - similar to, but better than the one in Valencia. Hope it turns out like the render.


What aquatics center in Valencia are you talking about?


----------



## tonkster

Am I the only one who doesnt care about the logo? I think all olympic logos look like they have been drawn by 3 year olds.


----------



## DarJoLe

Sexas said:


> Why can't the stadium look half good as the Aquatics Center?


Because there's no point spending money on an iconic design for a venue that will only be there for 17 days. Unlike the aquatics centre, which will be there forever.


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> Because there's no point spending money on an iconic design for a venue that will only be there for 17 days. Unlike the aquatics centre, which will be there forever.


he said half good. not as good.


----------



## ferge

Mo, are those aquatic centre shots the most recent? It's been a while since I've been on any Olympic threads and everytime I go on, its a different design :| that looks fairly similiar (as far as I can remember) to the original concept..

Basic stadium for a short duration? - Fair point
Basic stadium in an already £9 billion budget - Mmmm?


----------



## Dallasbrink

tonkster said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt care about the logo? I think all olympic logos look like they have been drawn by 3 year olds.


im with you


----------



## Mo Rush

most recent according to the ODA. That doesnt include the temporary stands in olympic mode. post 2012 its a beautiful well thought out venue. the timber makes me go wild!! smartest move they've made wrt to the design.


----------



## savas

DarJoLe said:


> Because there's no point spending money on an iconic design for a venue that will only be there for 17 days. Unlike the aquatics centre, which will be there forever.


Spending over 12 billions (till now) but no money with an iconic olympic stadium? i dont get that. If you are hosting the Olympic Games you need an Olympic Stadium which remains one after the Games. It is the heart of the Games.

It is like wanna be King of lands, you build an iconic summer house but no castle! 

I am a big supporter of the London Games (especially after Beijing), already signed as a volunteer but the Logo and Olympic Stadium issue is quite dissapointing for me. Perhaps this will change the next 4 years...

Ah, i forgotten: The Aquatic Center looks fantastic


----------



## DarJoLe

savas said:


> Spending over 12 billions (till now)


The total budget for the Games is £9.3 billion. 



savas said:


> but no money with an iconic olympic stadium? i dont get that. If you are hosting the Olympic Games you need an Olympic Stadium which remains one after the Games. It is the heart of the Games.


No it isn't. The point is London doesn't need or want another 80,000 seater stadium for the upkeep to be paid for by Londoners tax for the next 100 years or so. It will never be filled again, and for any events which require that number they can use Wembley. The city simply doesn't need another 80,000 seater stadium and it will become a white elephant. Wembley couldn't be used for the Olympic stadium because the point of the London Olympics is to regenerate a massive swathe of the east of the city by placing the venues and village in a striking new urban park.

By designing a stadium which has a sunken permanent 25,000 seater bowl, and placing temporary 55,000 seats around its edge, the stadium after the Games can be sized down to a much more suitable size for the local community to pay for the upkeep for and use for local athletics without a massive drain on their local council budgets.

With a strict budget, there is simply no point on spending extra frills on an iconic design for the temporary seating area. The permanent bowl area will have extra money spent on it, as well as other permanent parts of the stadium.

This is the point of the London Olympics, it's showing how other cities possibly with less budget than London can host an Olympics by sizing up permanent structures to house Olympic size crowds, or built temporary venues that won't leave the city paying for white elephant upkeeps for decades after the Games. It's about embracing the temporary.



savas said:


> Ah, i forgotten: The Aquatic Center looks fantastic


Well yes, because it is permanent.


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> The total budget for the Games is £9.3 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. The point is London doesn't need or want another 80,000 seater stadium for the upkeep to be paid for by Londoners tax for the next 100 years or so. It will never be filled again, and for any events which require that number they can use Wembley. The city simply doesn't need another 80,000 seater stadium and it will become a white elephant. .


So wrong... Athens stadium doesn t need a glass roof from calatrava with a design that costed as costs a small country itself (lol:lol but did it. The games could be held in a roofless olympic stadium as well (see IAAF Championship in Athens in the late 90's). Beijing doesnt need a freaking wow steel birdnest which looks like nothing else on this earth... but they did it...there were so many stadia in Beijing which could host a games only with some expansions for a bigger capacity...And even if London stadium had to be temporry, they could choose another temporary design as the grat one on the bid.


----------



## DarJoLe

The bid design simply isn't a feasible piece of architecture with the budget they have been given.


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> The point is London doesn't need or want another 80,000 seater stadium for the upkeep to be paid for by Londoners tax for the next 100 years or so. It will never be filled again, and for any events which require that number they can use Wembley. The city simply doesn't need another 80,000 seater stadium and it will become a white elephant.


do remember that some people dont see anythign wrong with oversized venues remaining idle after the games waiting for an operator to turn it into a theatre/wedding hall/anything that doesnt contribute to the legacy of sport a games SHOULD leave behind.


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

London looks like Montreal from now. Hopefully they can manage that budget problem, I don't think londoners are happy with that.


----------



## marrio415

I wouldn't say that as Montreal was doomed from the start.It will only go that way if narrow minded people don't support it.There is a bigger picture to the whole development than just sport were talkng a major regeneration project for one of europes most deprived area's.Also London already has major sponsors in the bag-coca cola,samsung,omega,panasonic,visa,mcdonalds,adidas,ba,bt,edf and lloyds tsb way ahead of any other city and an impressive list of sponsors to


----------



## CrazyMac

somataki said:


> So wrong... Athens stadium doesn t need a glass roof from calatrava with a design that costed as costs a small country itself (lol:lol but did it. The games could be held in a roofless olympic stadium as well (see IAAF Championship in Athens in the late 90's). Beijing doesnt need a freaking wow steel birdnest which looks like nothing else on this earth... but they did it...there were so many stadia in Beijing which could host a games only with some expansions for a bigger capacity...And even if London stadium had to be temporry, they could choose another temporary design as the grat one on the bid.


That is such a load of horseshit.

The 'Birds Nest' stadium is China's new permanent NATIONAL stadium, which is why they went for such an imposing permanent design. Beijing prior to the 'birds nest' didnt have any comparable stadium in the city, whereas London already has Wembley.


----------



## lesart

What will happen to the 55, 000 temporary seats at the circus stadium after the games ended? 

Will it be recycled in other sporting venue (maybe Glasgow Commonwealth Games in 2014, I presume?) or will London keep the seats for future spectator events?


----------



## Coffee

London better cook up something to blow my mind with this Olympics, because every time I hear "London 2012" mentioned the image that pops into my mind is that godawful logo. It's one of the worst things I've ever seen. Like a nightmare I can't wake up from.

Ok I'm exaggerating. But I still hate it.


----------



## CrazyMac

Coffee said:


> London better cook up something to blow my mind with this Olympics, because every time I hear "London 2012" mentioned the image that pops into my mind is that godawful logo. It's one of the worst things I've ever seen. Like a nightmare I can't wake up from.
> 
> Ok I'm exaggerating. But I still hate it.


You need to get out more and stop worrying about something as trivial as a logo.

Its done its job, love it or hate it, everybody knows what it is and what it represents.


----------



## jerseyboi

PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION AT THE DOWNING STREET
WEBSITE TO MAKE THE 'FIRST DAY' OF 2012 OLYMPICS (July 27th 2012)
A NATIONAL HOLIDAY FOR THE UK

Click below and sign> if you support

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/2012Holiday/










give a chance for folk to trully enjoy the park and the olympics/buildings
or to watch/celebrate in the UK


----------



## Mo Rush

jerseyboi said:


> PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION AT THE DOWNING STREET
> WEBSITE TO MAKE THE 'FIRST DAY' OF 2012 OLYMPICS
> A NATIONAL HOLIDAY FOR THE UK
> 
> Click below and sign> if you support
> 
> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/2012Holiday/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give a chance for folk to trully enjoy the park and the olympics/buildings
> or to watch/celebrate in the UK


opening ceremony first day or the first day of competition which is 2 days before that when the football prelims begin


----------



## jerseyboi

Mo Rush said:


> opening ceremony first day or the first day of competition which is 2 days before that when the football prelims begin


gone with the official date of july 27th 2012 (Opening ceremony July 27 )


----------



## DarJoLe

I don't think London needs a further influx of people from the rest of the country on the Opening Ceremony day!


----------



## jerseyboi

^^ not just about London , other events are planned across the UK, but I know what you mean!
rest of the UK should have a chance...

its not every day that the UK gets the olympic's......


----------



## jerseyboi

Financial crisis threatens Olympic village

(from the telegraph)

Taxpayers may have to come to the rescue of building plans for the London Olympics because the project has been hit by the global credit crisis.

Full coverage of the 2008 and 2012 Games
Australian-owned Bovis Lend Lease, which was selected last year to construct the £2 billion Olympic Village in east London, is struggling to raise money to finance the project.


The site of the 2012 London Olympics 
Sources claimed last night that the problems were so severe that it was possible that taxpayers - who have already seen the cost of staging the 2012 Games more than double to £9.3 billion - would have to provide more funding for the building plans.

A severe lack of credit in the banking system - and fears of a property price crash - have made it very difficult for any company to raise such a large sum, even for a prestige project involving a reputable company such as Bovis Lend Lease. 

The news is a blow to ministers just five days before the local elections and the London mayoral election. 

The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA), which is responsible for providing the buildings and infrastructure, had hoped to sign off on a final contract with Bovis Lend Lease by early this year.

But insiders say they are uncertain when a deal will be done and what shape it will take.

An ODA spokesman insisted preparations were progressing well but admitted the credit crisis and the decline of the property market were creating problems.

advertisement
The emphasis, he said, was on ensuring preparatory work went ahead, as planned, with taxpayers' money, while attempts were made to sort out the financing difficulties with Bovis Lend Lease.

The spokesman said: "The Olympic village site is now cleared. Planning applications for the first blocks have been submitted and Lend Lease will start piling (building foundations) next month.

"We expect to sign interim agreements shortly. We will then need to have all the financial arrangements in place before the main build later this year. The deteriorating market presents a challenge but we remain on programme."

Bovis Lend Lease intends to build 4,200 homes, lease them back to the Government to house athletes and officials and then sell or rent them afterwards on a profit-share arrangement.

But with house prices declining and fears of a crash, it is impossible to estimate the price, or rent, the company will be able to secure for the flats after the Olympics.

A spokesman for Bovis Lend Lease said: "We are working closely with the ODA and the project is progressing well on all fronts. Demolition on site is complete, preparatory earth works have begun and the first phases of construction are on schedule to begin this summer."


----------



## Mo Rush

jerseyboi said:


> Financial crisis threatens Olympic village
> 
> 
> 
> *Australian-owned* Bovis Lend Lease, which was selected last year to construct the £2 billion Olympic Village in east London, is struggling to raise money to finance the project.


multiplex.


----------



## Maelstrom

^^ lol, I was jut about to highlight that as well. Multiplex is a shit of a company, but do they own Bovis Lend Lease? Not every Australian company is Multiplex y'know...

And we didn't get a day off work when the Sydney Olympics started. Any excuse for a day off


----------



## Mo Rush

Maelstrom said:


> ^^ lol, I was jut about to highlight that as well. Multiplex is a shit of a company, but do they own Bovis Lend Lease? Not every Australian company is Multiplex y'know...
> 
> And we didn't get a day off work when the Sydney Olympics started. Any excuse for a day off


i know. im not generalizing. many australian companies are fantastic, just thought id highlight a humorous fact that another australian company is involved and struggling to raise the finance.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

worldarchitecturenews.com

*Work complete on landmark Olympic scheme*









*
Benchmark buildings for London's Olympic development
*
Icona, the first scheme overlooking the Olympic Park is nearing completion. Telford Homes’ residential-led, mixed-use development is one of the first schemes in the area to hand over. It will overlook the Olympic aquatic centre and is within 300m of the proposed stadium. Telford Homes acted as both developer and contractor and architects and urban designers, Stock Woolstencroft, designed and oversaw the construction of this high profile, landmark development.

Telford Homes’ brief was for the architects to transform a derelict and decaying Brownfield site and deliver a landmark building, to act as a key driver for long-term revitalisation of the area. Stock Woolstencroft suggested a scheme clad with a brightly coloured façade to cement its prominent status. Inspiration for the elevations came from studying the work of artist Donald Judd, particularly his use of bold, regular forms, strong colours and industrial materials to create art that emphasised purity of colour, form, space and materials.

Icona comprises 249 units of which 87 are affordable housing for East Homes. The affordable homes all use the same materials and style as the open market homes making it a tenure blind development. There are three buildings that make up the development, an 18-storey tower and two other buildings at seven and four storeys. Underground parking (with 70 spaces) is provided, as is over 920sq m of commercial space, which includes a residents’ gym.

Stock Woolstencroft partner, Derek Jay said: “It is unusual for a residential scheme to have pre-fabrication to this extent on the external façade, demonstrating how Icona pushes technical boundaries as well as architectural ones. The outcome is a high quality, benchmark development that local people and London can be proud of.” Icona has already collected a Silver Seal of Excellence at the NHBC Pride in the Job awards.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Utilities contracts for the 2012 Olympic Park*

McNicholas has clinched all four utilities contracts on the 2012 Olympic Park site in east London.

The Olympic Delivery Authority said cost savings would be generated by awarding all four packages of work to McNicholas, by bringing a greater efficiency to the utilities programme. 

Work will include construction of 6km of mains water pipes, 6.5km of gas networks, 18km of trenching and 22km of telecommunications networks.

The ODA has also appointed civil engineer contractor Barhale to develop a primary sewer and pumping station.

EDF Energy has been appointed to design and build an electrical substation which will supply electricity to the 2.5sq km Olympic Park and the Stratford City development.
ODA director of infrastructure and utilities Simon Wright said: "These utility networks and infrastructure are not just for a summer of sport in 2012 but will serve the long-term regeneration of the area for many years to come and show that we are planning Games and legacy together from the very beginning.

"The utilities networks will form the backbone of the world-class venues we will construct in the Olympic Park. Bringing first-class companies on-board to deliver this essential infrastructure is a significant step forwards and with the majority of the utilities contracts now awarded we are firmly on-track."

Utilities contracts currently being procured are for a wind turbine and contracts to own and operate gas, water and wastewater networks serving the Olympic Park and Stratford City site.


----------



## PD

Mo Rush said:


> i know. im not generalizing. many australian companies are fantastic, just thought id highlight a humorous fact that another australian company is involved and struggling to raise the finance.


Seriously are you at it again? 

FYI the global credit crisis is just that - GLOBAL.
It is not an Australian problem.

You may also like to know that Multiplex is no longer a Perth company, it was sold by the family, it is now a Canadian company.


----------



## Mo Rush

PD said:


> Seriously are you at it again?
> 
> FYI the global credit crisis is just that - GLOBAL.
> It is not an Australian problem.
> 
> You may also like to know that Multiplex is no longer a Perth company, it was sold by the family, it is now a Canadian company.


dude dont take me seriously i really am just kidding.

fully aware of the credit crisis considering im studying it along with a thesis credit risk modelling. if it was a russian company that built wembley i wud prob have highlighted all the russian companies involved in london 2012's preparations.

no hidden agenda here..really only interested in the games and the stadia.


----------



## jak3m

CONSTRUCTION UPDATE:
Building work has started on the Olympic Village, which will accommodate athletes and officials during the London 2012 Games and provide thousands of new homes after 2012.

Piling work is now underway on the site. This involves casting concrete columns in holes up to 24m deep. These columns form the permanent foundations for the first blocks of the Village.

The Village will provide 17,000 beds for athletes and officials during the Olympic Games and 7,500 in the Paralympic Games.

After 2012, it will be transformed into up to 3,500 new homes, with a mix of affordable housing, and accommodation for sale and rent. The communities that develop in the area after the Games will be supported by new parks, open space, community facilities and transport links.


----------



## remsboy

i don't like the stadium....beurk!


----------



## SoHype!

jak3m said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> this stadium looks magnificent!!
> bright, sustainable and energetic!


You're right! a well design waste-paper-basket! yeah baby!










By the way... uke:


----------



## jhae

^^^^^^^^i have to agree, even though for temporary use.. the design looks very basic, blunt(lacks feeling) i have to quote kuw01medan>> *very ordinary...* lacks aesthetics.. it's not as modern as the iconic logo for london 2012.. it doesn't piece from the concept of modernizing which was the aim of the logo....

>>>i'm reviewing this as a design student, myself... and a fan of architecture and engineering... 

it is clearly has been over powered by the london aquatics designed by zaha hadid too bad it had been re-designed too but still maintained that sleek look. 

i propose a re-design of the stadium that still has that temporary function.. if not they could still simplify it by removing the top part (looks like scaffoldings) and replacing it with something more modern in design.. 

awesome designs on the Olympic village and the aquatics center but the stadium is a bit erhh we've seen that one!!!!!
quoting somataki >>> the circus has arrive to town.. it looks like it.. it belongs to a theme park.. sorry guys....but i really like the ealy design the best it is very london which is design at it's best!!.. the early design relates that much on the surrounding... and has an outstanding concept behind it.. to bad it ended as a concept... but great minds on Foreign Office Architects did a great job for the early design...

the stadium's early design 















thats what design should be... AND!!! ^^^ thats an OLYMPICS STADIUM


----------



## fishcatdogbird

LOVE the new pics, this will be fantastic!!!


----------



## DarJoLe

Even if they had of built the FAO concept design, it would look nothing like what it does in those renderings.

That's why it's called a 'concept design'.


----------



## jak3m

I think the concept design looked dull. The only thing i liked about the concept was the muscle idea..
People should just get over that london 2012's stadium isnt going to be the AmAzInG BirDs NEsT.
the 'birds nest' looks horrid and like a bowl of noodles/worms.
i'd rather have a 'waste-paper-basket' than a bowl of worms.
at least our aquatics centre looks a million times aesthetically pleasing than the watercube.


----------



## DarJoLe

The FAO design simply couldn't be built. I couldn't understand what the muscley bits were supposed to be made of, were they glass or were they a stretched fabric? Either way, the design was flawed and would of been changed just as the stadium we are building has changed since the first design was released last year.


----------



## somataki

jak3m said:


> the 'birds nest' looks horrid and like a bowl of noodles/worms.
> i'd rather have a 'waste-paper-basket' than a bowl of worms.


:nuts::nuts::nuts:

Sure!:lol: Birdsnest is considered as one of world's best stadiums and -in terms of style-, it is unique. 
Stay with your anonymous-architecture-stadium and let the rest of the silly world admiring a worms ball!


----------



## DarJoLe

Once again, people are comparing apples and oranges when comparing Beijing's to London's Olympic stadium.

London's stadium is iconic. The design may not have the flair or visual impact of Beijing's or Athens, but the sheer engineering involved is astonishing. This is the lightest Olympic stadium in history, using the minimum amount of steel possible. It is the largest dismountable stadium in history and the most sustainable and environmentally friendly. The permanent bowl in the centre will allow spectators to be the closest the Olympics have ever seen to the running track, which will create an electric atmosphere inside the stadium, and the podium level outside with the public piazza will duplicate the same atmosphere outside. Every seat will have an uninterrupted view of all of the running track.

London's stadium is demonstrating how a city can build an Olympic stadium that meets all the requirements of the IOC and athletic bodies, put on an exceptional Olympics AND be dismountable in its transformation to a smaller, sustainable and more compact venue that can be used and maintained to a high standard by the local community for future generations without ending up a white elephant.

Beijing's stadium is a completely different affair. They are building it to be their National stadium, in effect they are building what is London's Wembley stadium. It's a completely different kettle of fish, and I'm tired of the two being constantly compared when they are two completely different projects designed for two completely different reasons.


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> London's stadium is iconic. The design may not have the flair or visual impact of Beijing's or Athens, but the sheer engineering involved is astonishing. This is the lightest Olympic stadium in history, using the minimum amount of steel possible. It is the largest dismountable stadium in history and the most sustainable and environmentally friendly.
> .


U forget of the Olympic Stadium in Olympia :colgate::colgate:

All these that u mentioned, could be a reality with a much better design. Environmentally friendly, light, electric atmosphere, resizable after the games, etc etc. All these, in a better design like the one in London's bid. U only had to spent some more money. Noone complains because the stadium will have less capacity after the games. The only matter is the crappy design.


----------



## DarJoLe

It's not a case of spending more money. It's the fact only one contractor was willing to design and build it!


----------



## somataki

DarJoLe said:


> It's not a case of spending more money. It's the fact only one contractor was willing to design and build it!


Couldn't someone there choose the contractor by his design?


----------



## randolphan

zhah hadid i love you! you make me falling in love with london again!


----------



## Mo Rush

jhae said:


> the stadium's early *CONCEPT*design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what design should be... AND!!! ^^^ thats an OLYMPICS STADIUM



now that i think about it. the overall shape could have been simplified to one of our world cup stadia.

http://www.mandelametro.gov.za/fifaworldcup/Assets/pressroomimages/NMBMStadium Night View.jpg


----------



## zee

jak3m said:


> I think the concept design looked dull. The only thing i liked about the concept was the muscle idea..
> People should just get over that london 2012's stadium isnt going to be the AmAzInG BirDs NEsT.
> the 'birds nest' looks horrid and like a bowl of noodles/worms.
> i'd rather have a 'waste-paper-basket' than a bowl of worms.
> at least our aquatics centre looks a million times aesthetically pleasing than the watercube.


oh my god. the birds nest is an amazing in terms of concept, design and engineering. and it looks fantastic. 

but i do agree that our aquatics centre is going to be better. only because its designed by the great one herself, zaha hadid!


----------



## jhae

I'm not comparing it... its just that they could have DESIGNED way much better!!!! 

it's very poor aesthetically.... they could have designed it better having the same functions.. 

the early design can be built.. only if there is someone out there to believe, has the dedication and have the guts to make it happen it a part of human psyche at first there is displease then wow if it had made into reality....

i really hate when people speculate the ability of a creative mind.....there are a lot of talented young architects out there that could do way much better than that......

**to quote a news article i've read, talking about the stadium's alternate design...
"the price of the new design doesn't reflect its look... its expensive and yet it looks cheap"....*

Sadly, they should have chosen someone thats more creative... the design is very basic...

and the proposal for the hubs outside, just makes the stadium not self sufficient, it has an effect to the human psyche because of spatial factors.

IN DESIGN....
i love the AQUATICS but very much hated the re-designed STADUIM... sad....


----------



## lasdun

London's game's is a massive departure from the recent trend. Sydney raised the bar, Athens was incredible, but the Olympics has become more and more expensive and increasingly difficult for any nation to host - just look at the aftermath of Athens, the debt, the useless buildings.

Beijing is going to take this even further - the city has been replanned - an incredible undertaking - but what democratic country with decent wages could do the same? None. Beijing will set an impossible standard that no other country can challenge in terms of constructions, no other country has the combination of political and economic factors that are present in modern China. 

The London concept is for a smaller, cheaper, more sustainable games. Admittedly we're not good a cheap here, but if Beijing was paying London prices for building materials and labour I can't conceive of the final bill.

With the Athens, Sydney, Bejing format can you ever see a second tier city like Munich hosting the games? The cheaper games will mean more cities can compete, more cities competing will drive standards higher, for the benefit of the movement, sport, and of course - design.


----------



## jhae

lasdun said:


> London's game's is a massive departure from the recent trend. Sydney raised the bar, Athens was incredible, but the Olympics has become more and more expensive and increasingly difficult for any nation to host - just look at the aftermath of Athens, the debt, the useless buildings.
> 
> Beijing is going to take this even further - the city has been replanned - an incredible undertaking - but what democratic country with decent wages could do the same? None. Beijing will set an impossible standard that no other country can challenge in terms of constructions, no other country has the combination of political and economic factors that are present in modern China.
> 
> The London concept is for a smaller, cheaper, more sustainable games. Admittedly we're not good a cheap here, but if Beijing was paying London prices for building materials and labour I can't conceive of the final bill.
> 
> With the Athens, Sydney, Bejing format can you ever see a second tier city like Munich hosting the games? The cheaper games will mean more cities can compete, more cities competing will drive standards higher, for the benefit of the movement, sport, and of course - design.


well said ^__^, but the design could be more engaging without being expensive it takes a lot of creativity for that to happen..
my point is why does it have too look very ordinary...that fits the stereotype when the engineer designs without the architect(my professor said pertaining to hard,stiff, ordinary, basic looking structures)


----------



## jak3m

lasdun said:


> London's game's is a massive departure from the recent trend. Sydney raised the bar, Athens was incredible, but the Olympics has become more and more expensive and increasingly difficult for any nation to host - just look at the aftermath of Athens, the debt, the useless buildings.
> 
> Beijing is going to take this even further - the city has been replanned - an incredible undertaking - but what democratic country with decent wages could do the same? None. Beijing will set an impossible standard that no other country can challenge in terms of constructions, no other country has the combination of political and economic factors that are present in modern China.
> 
> The London concept is for a smaller, cheaper, more sustainable games. Admittedly we're not good a cheap here, but if Beijing was paying London prices for building materials and labour I can't conceive of the final bill.
> 
> With the Athens, Sydney, Bejing format can you ever see a second tier city like Munich hosting the games? The cheaper games will mean more cities can compete, more cities competing will drive standards higher, for the benefit of the movement, sport, and of course - design.


extremely well said. :cheers:


----------



## UK Resident

CrazyMac said:


> Oh please, dont compare a communist dictatorship's way of doing things with ours.


What makes you think our so-called democratic approach is superior to the Chinese Communist system? Democracy is not the be all and end all is it? It's obvious your knowledge of the current Chinese system is incomplete!



> In China whole communities were bulldozed of the sites needed for construction with no say or right of appeal and were given only nominal compensation.


All conjecture and hearsay. Give me the proof.



> And just about all of the building contracts were obtained through bribes and government officials lining their own pockets.


So this is a fact is it? Again, all conjecture. If China wasn't mentioned with this comment, I would have assumed you were talking about our rotten, shameless government. Our whole system is rife with this cancer. Given that we are in or approaching a reccession, it's comforting that our Government have decided for themselves to retain the so-called 'John Lewis List' for their second homes and having a wonderful 70 days leave per annum.



> And whilst safety procedures have improved in China recently, they still have general work practices that we left behind in the Victorian age.


Really? I didn't know you were an architect working in Beijing. Your false sense of superiority is becoming unbearable now.


----------



## UK Resident

zee said:


> i didnt mean in that way. when you consider that it can take arguably 4 years to complete, and we have reached the construction stage, then i think the past 3 years was more than enough time to conduct an international design competition
> 
> when you look at it in this context, then imo, the past 3 years a waste! u get me?


Exactly.

But you have to realise this is common in the UK now. Unfortunately, a lot of things are tied down by reams of 'red tape'... All very unneccessary...


----------



## fishcatdogbird

I remember back in the late 90's in Australia when Home Bush looked like this, everyone was always talking about the designs and wanting it differently, look how good the Sydney Olympics turned out... The same will be for London, this is going to be truly AMAZING! Cant wait! (cant also wait for Beijing either hahaha)!


----------



## tuten

I dont understand how people can think that we have enough time to have this competiton to design the stadium, then just slap it down in 4 years.

Surely preperation work for each statium would be unique, this preperation i would assume, takes years. So we would have had to have this competition long before constuction started on the stadium, and before preperation on the stadium started.

Correct me if im wrong, but this would indeed take up time that is not available.


----------



## jak3m

fishcatdogbird said:


> I remember back in the late 90's in Australia when Home Bush looked like this, everyone was always talking about the designs and wanting it differently, look how good the Sydney Olympics turned out... The same will be for London, this is going to be truly AMAZING! Cant wait! (cant also wait for Beijing either hahaha)!


i agree. 



tuten said:


> I dont understand how people can think that we have enough time to have this competiton to design the stadium, then just slap it down in 4 years.
> 
> Surely preperation work for each statium would be unique, this preperation i would assume, takes years. So we would have had to have this competition long before constuction started on the stadium, and before preperation on the stadium started.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong, but this would indeed take up time that is not available.


exactly!


----------



## Sexas

^^ excuse! excuse! excuse! I am sorry...but it just funny some dumb ass agree on dumb excuse...LOL!


----------



## tuten

^^ Now try that in English.


----------



## Sexas

^^ I am sorry, you are not dumb. 

You just retarded who can't read. and please let me spell it for you, it is f-u-c-k-y-o-u-n-i-g-g-e-r-!


----------



## RobH

Well, never seen you here before - hopefully won't see you again. You've been reported.


----------



## buildmilehightower

anyone doubt the completion of this whole project by 2012?


----------



## fishcatdogbird

buildmilehightower said:


> anyone doubt the completion of this whole project by 2012?


No way, it will be fine and anyway it is WAY WAY WAY too early to be able to conclude if it will run late, at this stage its running ahead of schedule... 

People are so pessimistic its unbelievable... you know if you talk it down enough it may work... lol


----------



## lesart

CrazyMac said:


> Oh please, dont compare a communist dictatorship's way of doing things with ours.
> 
> In China whole communities were bulldozed of the sites needed for construction with no say or right of appeal and were given only nominal compensation.
> 
> And just about all of the building contracts were obtained through bribes and government officials lining their own pockets. And whilst safety procedures have improved in China recently, they still have general work practices that we left behind in the Victorian age.


^^
What U say is just plain condescending. Do U even have any prove that the Olympic Park building contracts is tainted with corruption? 

I sincerely hope that your view does not represent the mindset of the british people.

Otherwise, awarding Olympic to London is just one big mistake.


----------



## UK Resident

tuten said:


> I dont understand how people can think that we have enough time to have this competiton to design the stadium, then just slap it down in 4 years.


4 years is adequate time (in terms of the UK). Majority of countries would need considerably less time - that's how much we are bogged down in bureaucracy.



tuten said:


> Surely preperation work for each statium would be unique, this preperation i would assume, takes years. So we would have had to have this competition long before constuction started on the stadium, and before preperation on the stadium started.


Of course!



tuten said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but this would indeed take up time that is not available.


What are you talking about? - 4 years is enough from conception to completion for a stadium! Yes! that includes the competition process, selecting the architect, planning and building regulations and competitive tendering!

What I cannot believe is that you think the competition process is irrelevant and can easily be ommitted!!! It is standard procedure for all large schemes and important public buildings to go to competition! The fact that the main stadium didn't, is bizarre. Hence there is a lot of negative criticism. The aquatics centre did (Zaha Hadid's scheme was chosen) so I don't see why the main stadium didn't!

Anyway we've had just *over 7 years *(not 4 years) since London was announced as the host city!!! 

AND JAK3M, do you know what you are agreeing to? Or did you not read Tuten's post.


----------



## UK Resident

lesart said:


> ^^
> What U say is just plain condescending. Do U even have any prove that the Olympic Park building contracts is tainted with corruption?
> 
> I sincerely hope that your view does not represent the mindset of the british people.
> 
> Otherwise, awarding Olympic to London is just one big mistake.


Unfortunately, a lot of my countrymen are intolerant to foreigners. Just listening to them at my workplace after they've hung up on a call centre based in India is really bad. The comments are awful. It makes no difference whether the caller has an excellent understanding of english or not, as soon as they hear the accent a barrier comes up and considerable intolerance rears it's ugly head. Need I mention the current intolerance to migrant workers?


----------



## tuten

How have we had 7 years? London wasnt given the games in 2001.

And i dont think you understand what i mean, im not saying that 4 years isnt enough time to build a stadium, but it isnt enough time to hold a competition, wait for the outcome, then begin preperation for whichever design won, then build the stadium. 
Anyway, the design on the current stadium wasnt just thought up quickly, it's a part of a greater design for the whole park and the point of the design is to make it easy to take half of it away once the olypics are finished. What would be the point of designing a stunning stadium, only to have hlaf of it taken down after two weeks.

We have our national staduim, and design isnt everything.


----------



## Vandoren

How many stadiums now in London?About 30?


----------



## zee

Tuten, theres nothing wrong in building a fantastic stadium even when it is going to be taken down after. its a matter of building an efficient design. the current olympic stadium is effecient but just not as stunning as people would want to be when showcasing london on a global scale!



UK Resident said:


> Anyway we've had just *over 7 years *(not 4 years) since London was announced as the host city!!!


london was announced in july 2005


----------



## RobH

> _In China whole communities were bulldozed of the sites needed for construction with no say or right of appeal and were given only nominal compensation._
> 
> All conjecture and hearsay. Give me the proof.


The human cost of the Games: Standing up to the Beijing bulldozers

The floor needs sweeping, there is a pile of papers by the rice cooker and dusty boxes are lined up by a table that holds the flour needed to make Beijing speciality dumplings, jiaozi. Sun Ruoyu apologises for the state of her restaurant in the Chinese capital's historic Qianmen district but explains how she was forced to close rather hurriedly to stop the wrecking ball from claiming her livelihood.

A Beijing-born Australian citizen, she is fighting to save the restaurant her family has run for 160 years from being knocked down to make way for the Olympics marathon route. Much of the surrounding area, once a bustling mix of ancient Mongol, Manchu and Han architecture, has been flattened and her restaurant stands out starkly as the only building left on what used to be a busy commercial district just south of Tiananmen Square.

"I'm so sorry, it's normally much nicer than this. But we got the notice 10 days' ago that they want to knock it down anytime after the following Monday, so we haven't been operating lately,"

....

"They are trying to rob us. The police come many times and advise us to take the money and go. They say if we don't go that hundreds of workers will come and knock it down by force," she said.

....

The Geneva-based Centre on Housing Rights and Evictions reckons 1.5 million people will have been relocated for Olympics- related projects. Government estimates put the figure at just over 6,000.

_And it goes on_
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ding-up-to-the-beijing-bulldozers-461349.html



> _And whilst safety procedures have improved in China recently, they still have general work practices that we left behind in the Victorian age._
> 
> Really? I didn't know you were an architect working in Beijing. Your false sense of superiority is becoming unbearable now.


Beijing labourers dying in race for Olympic deadline

Labourers from poor rural areas of China, some in their teens and often lacking the most basic safety equipment, are working seven-day weeks for less than £20 to complete the facilities for next year's Beijing Olympics, an Independent on Sunday investigation has revealed.

Six workers were killed late last month on an Olympics project, the construction of a subway tunnel. The state-owned company carrying out the project was accused of a cover-up after the six were buried in a partial collapse of the tunnel, waiting eight hours to report the accident while carrying out its own rescue attempt.

According to the Beijing Times, supervisors took away workers' mobile phones to prevent word leaking out. The first the authorities learned of the accident was when a worker from nearby Henan province secretly called police in his home town, and they relayed the information to Beijing.

Many of the 2,000 workers building the National Stadium, the centrepiece of the Olympics site, are also from poverty-stricken Henan, where £70 a month sounds like a good wage to subsistence farmers, even though it is below the legal minimum in the capital. To earn even that much and meet the tight construction deadlines, however, they have to forgo their one day off a week.

"I work 12 hours a day, six days a week," said Junle (not his real name), a 51-year-old crane driver. For this he earns 50 yuan (£3.27) a day, but 8 yuan is deducted for food from the canteen. He is one of 8,000 labourers who have been working for over three years on the stadium and the other main buildings on the Olympics site in north Beijing: the Olympic village, the media centre, the gymnasium and the huge Olympic pool, all of it hidden behind thick blue fences.

Junle and other ordinary workers are housed just outside the site in office buildings transformed into dormitories. Conditions for foremen and the multitude of grey-uniformed guards employed to keep strangers away are scarcely less spartan. They live 12 to a room in unheated white prefabricated buildings, with no running water.

_And it goes on_
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ying-in-race-for-olympic-deadline-444769.html


-----

His sense of superiority may be unbearable, but it is well-founded.


----------



## BeestonLad

zee said:


> london was announced in july 2005


yes but surely he meant 7 years since the announcement until the start of the games, which I agree is ample time to incorporate a design competition


----------



## DarJoLe

BeestonLad said:


> yes but surely he meant 7 years since the announcement until the start of the games, which I agree is ample time to incorporate a design competition


They want it completed in summer 2011. The final design was announced in 2007, which had taken eighteen months from HOK being comissioned to plans finalised. The bid was only won six months before that; I doubt there was time to launch an international competition that would come up with a working design and detailed plans within eighteen months. HOK are the stadium experts, they know what can and can't be built in the timescale the ODA want. The stadium will do its job, afterall, it's being designed by people who know all about the needs of an Olympic Games.


----------



## DarJoLe

This article shows how London's stadium is the future of Olympic stadiums for cities who don't want or need them.

Arup Associates gets ahead of the game on the Olympic stadium of the future
BD Mag - Sport and Leisure- July 08
By Elaine Knutt

Never mind this summer’s Olympics, what will the games of 2020 look like? Arup Associates proposes some radical innovations

The recyclable Olympics? According to Arup Associates, that’s so yesterday. Think the world-touring Olympics, the caravanserai Olympics, the Olympics that pitch up and have a party on Mombasa beach or the favelas of Rio de Janeiro. Imagine fully demountable stadiums, and a 50m Olympic swimming pool pulled around the world by supertankers. The relocatable Olympics would regenerate a region and put it under the world spotlight, energise the local economy, and demonstrate that governments need neither state communism nor rampant capitalism to join the Olympic party.










And Arup Associates, BD’s Sport & Leisure Architect of the Year, has patented the design innovation that could make it all possible — a combination of inflatable cantilevered roofs and advanced temporary seating. The grand launch isn’t until later this year, but BD Magazine had a sneak preview of white inflatables that could eventually have logos, colours or patterning applied. “It’s a bit like the Coliseum; it can be dressed in different ways so that people can bring their own cultural view point,” says architecture director Dipesh Patel.

In truth, the appeal has more to do with democracy than design, but it’s certainly a compelling concept. And Patel puts a strong case for a man who might be designing himself out of future stadium commissions. “You remediate derelict or underused land, sort the infastructure out, but rather than spending hundreds of millions on a public stadium, you rent it from the IOC,” he says. “It’s all about money today — how rich you are. Everyone says Africa needs to partake in the Olympics, but there’s no way they can spend the kind of money that’s been spent since Los Angeles.”

Arup Associates’ vision for the Olympics is also a logical extension to its design trajectory in the sports sector. Its portfolio doesn’t include architectural icons, or monuments to their sports, or even any recognisably “sports” buildings at all. So King’s School in Cambridge will have a new sports centre that passes itself off as an arts building; nearby, Cambridge University’s new sports facilities will be housed in three softly curving biomes, while the St Vincent National Stadium in St Vincent & the Grenadines is an innovative, ground-hugging piece of “stealth” architecture.

Where some sports buildings feel like the architectural equivalent of athletes on steroids — big, bulky and not much use to anyone in the long run — Arup Associates aims to design sustainably and modestly. “Until recently, we were building these big, expensive, energy-

hungry stadiums and using them very little, says Patel. “It’s a reflection of how rich societies in the west are. We have to to get a bit more realistic about what these buildings can do beyond sport, otherwise they just sit empty.”

The practice’s arguments on sustainability and legacy are similar to those that led London 2012 to its two-part stadium solution, whereby a crown of 55,000 seats will be later be shipped to another venue, leaving a sunken 20,000 seater bowl at the heart of the Olympic park. But do post-Olympic cities even need stadiums to keep the Olympic regeneration flame burning?

“The real legacy is clearing up the land, and the park left behind,” says David Parsons, an architect with the practice. “People switched on to Barcelona because of the whole development of the beach, but the actual stadium is decrepit and falling apart.”

And Patel would go further, asking why we should retain the Olympic stadium as a repository of memories when our imaginations can do the job far more efficiently. “Why not completely remove it, have an entirely demountable stadium?” he say. “When people cross the Equator, all you see is a sign. Just leaving the finish line in the park might have been enough.”










Arup Associates already has a track record in doing things differently. It was set up by Ove Arup in 1963 as a multi-disciplinary practice of architects plus services and structural engineers, an identity that is today embedded in the four-strong management board (two architectural directors, a finance director and engineering director), and in the multi-disciplinary teams formed for each project. “The architect drives and all the others put in their part — it’s highly interactive,” says senior mechanical engineer Alan Ross.

Projects such as a new headquarters and TV studios for Sky Television, a £40 million engineering faculty at Coventry University and offices for British Land will have well-crafted good design as the common denominator rather than a signature architectural style. Staff work on a range of building types, taking ideas across sectors and spreading expertise evenly. “People have been able to dip into sports projects and move on,” says Parsons, “so we have a breadth of sports knowledge across the practice.”

But to outsiders, working exclusively with in-house engineers can seem limiting, while the practice’s matrix management style, and being in the shadow of its parent firm Arup, give it a lower PR profile than others of its 120-strong size. So is Arup Associates seething with frustrated egos and breakaway plots? The truth, according to a former insider, is both more boring and successful. “The real strength is in the integrated way of working. It’s not the solution on every occasion, but it is appealing to some clients. It can be a big advantage for architects to work with an engineer at their elbow.”

The advantages can be very clear in sports projects. Take the Worrell, Weekes & Walcott Stand at the Kensington Oval in Barbados, its innovative shape akin to three cones pushed into one other with the gaps between admitting light and air. “We wanted it to have a certain form for environmental reasons,” says Parsons, “and then the complex geometry was possible through iterative design, with the architect and engineer passing 3D models to one another.”

The next innovative project in that part of the world will be the St Vincent’s cricket stadium. It’s literally as well as metaphorically down to earth, a bowl excavated out of the ground with grassy seating banks built up on one side. The project demonstrates Arup Associates’ ideas on adding uses to provide long-term viability — a market will shelter in the stands’ undercroft, toilet and shower pods in the boxes allow the stadium to be used as a residential training camp, and a multi-purpose suite can host conferences and weddings. “We’re trying to build a room for the entire island,” says Patel.

Closer to home, Ross is working on the refurbishment of Crystal Palace swimming pool and sports hall, which will be used as Olympic training venues. Originally commissioned to renew services, the £12 million project has grown to now include renovating the interior surfaces. But a major part of the project is upgrading a 50m swimming pool that in fact measured 49.98 m. “We had to take the tiles off, scrabble back the concrete, and spend an enormous amount of money to make it suitable for Olympic training,” he says.

But Crystal Palace is so far Arup Associates’ only contribution to London 2012, a situation that Patel finds disappointing but undaunting. “What I’m really interested in is taking our inflatable roof, and thinking about some of the other venues that haven’t been thought about yet, like hockey. Let’s practise what we preach about coming in quite late, quickly and cheaply, with really innovative solutions, and going at it through a different lens.”

As the Olympic budget comes under increasing pressure and thoughts turn to the most appropriate legacy for a festival of sport and democracy, Patel may yet have his chance.


----------



## Alphaville

^^^

That's how Melbourne would do it if we ever host again (we'll bid for sure in the 2020's). 

A stadium at Dockland's that can be downsized later. I can't see them really using the MCG as the main stadium again-- the IOC does still want something fresh (however I can see it being used to host Football, similar to Wembley).


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> This article shows how London's stadium is the future of Olympic stadiums for cities who don't want or need them.
> 
> Arup Associates gets ahead of the game on the Olympic stadium of the future
> BD Mag - Sport and Leisure- July 08
> By Elaine Knutt
> 
> Never mind this summer’s Olympics, what will the games of 2020 look like? Arup Associates proposes some radical innovations
> 
> The recyclable Olympics? According to Arup Associates, that’s so yesterday. Think the world-touring Olympics, the caravanserai Olympics, the Olympics that pitch up and have a party on Mombasa beach or the favelas of Rio de Janeiro. Imagine fully demountable stadiums, and a 50m Olympic swimming pool pulled around the world by supertankers. The relocatable Olympics would regenerate a region and put it under the world spotlight, energise the local economy, and demonstrate that governments need neither state communism nor rampant capitalism to join the Olympic party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Arup Associates, BD’s Sport & Leisure Architect of the Year, has patented the design innovation that could make it all possible — a combination of inflatable cantilevered roofs and advanced temporary seating. The grand launch isn’t until later this year, but BD Magazine had a sneak preview of white inflatables that could eventually have logos, colours or patterning applied. “It’s a bit like the Coliseum; it can be dressed in different ways so that people can bring their own cultural view point,” says architecture director Dipesh Patel.
> 
> In truth, the appeal has more to do with democracy than design, but it’s certainly a compelling concept. And Patel puts a strong case for a man who might be designing himself out of future stadium commissions. “You remediate derelict or underused land, sort the infastructure out, but rather than spending hundreds of millions on a public stadium, you rent it from the IOC,” he says. “It’s all about money today — how rich you are. Everyone says Africa needs to partake in the Olympics, but there’s no way they can spend the kind of money that’s been spent since Los Angeles.”
> 
> Arup Associates’ vision for the Olympics is also a logical extension to its design trajectory in the sports sector. Its portfolio doesn’t include architectural icons, or monuments to their sports, or even any recognisably “sports” buildings at all. So King’s School in Cambridge will have a new sports centre that passes itself off as an arts building; nearby, Cambridge University’s new sports facilities will be housed in three softly curving biomes, while the St Vincent National Stadium in St Vincent & the Grenadines is an innovative, ground-hugging piece of “stealth” architecture.
> 
> Where some sports buildings feel like the architectural equivalent of athletes on steroids — big, bulky and not much use to anyone in the long run — Arup Associates aims to design sustainably and modestly. “Until recently, we were building these big, expensive, energy-
> 
> hungry stadiums and using them very little, says Patel. “It’s a reflection of how rich societies in the west are. We have to to get a bit more realistic about what these buildings can do beyond sport, otherwise they just sit empty.”
> 
> The practice’s arguments on sustainability and legacy are similar to those that led London 2012 to its two-part stadium solution, whereby a crown of 55,000 seats will be later be shipped to another venue, leaving a sunken 20,000 seater bowl at the heart of the Olympic park. But do post-Olympic cities even need stadiums to keep the Olympic regeneration flame burning?
> 
> “The real legacy is clearing up the land, and the park left behind,” says David Parsons, an architect with the practice. “People switched on to Barcelona because of the whole development of the beach, but the actual stadium is decrepit and falling apart.”
> 
> And Patel would go further, asking why we should retain the Olympic stadium as a repository of memories when our imaginations can do the job far more efficiently. “Why not completely remove it, have an entirely demountable stadium?” he say. “When people cross the Equator, all you see is a sign. Just leaving the finish line in the park might have been enough.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arup Associates already has a track record in doing things differently. It was set up by Ove Arup in 1963 as a multi-disciplinary practice of architects plus services and structural engineers, an identity that is today embedded in the four-strong management board (two architectural directors, a finance director and engineering director), and in the multi-disciplinary teams formed for each project. “The architect drives and all the others put in their part — it’s highly interactive,” says senior mechanical engineer Alan Ross.
> 
> Projects such as a new headquarters and TV studios for Sky Television, a £40 million engineering faculty at Coventry University and offices for British Land will have well-crafted good design as the common denominator rather than a signature architectural style. Staff work on a range of building types, taking ideas across sectors and spreading expertise evenly. “People have been able to dip into sports projects and move on,” says Parsons, “so we have a breadth of sports knowledge across the practice.”
> 
> But to outsiders, working exclusively with in-house engineers can seem limiting, while the practice’s matrix management style, and being in the shadow of its parent firm Arup, give it a lower PR profile than others of its 120-strong size. So is Arup Associates seething with frustrated egos and breakaway plots? The truth, according to a former insider, is both more boring and successful. “The real strength is in the integrated way of working. It’s not the solution on every occasion, but it is appealing to some clients. It can be a big advantage for architects to work with an engineer at their elbow.”
> 
> The advantages can be very clear in sports projects. Take the Worrell, Weekes & Walcott Stand at the Kensington Oval in Barbados, its innovative shape akin to three cones pushed into one other with the gaps between admitting light and air. “We wanted it to have a certain form for environmental reasons,” says Parsons, “and then the complex geometry was possible through iterative design, with the architect and engineer passing 3D models to one another.”
> 
> The next innovative project in that part of the world will be the St Vincent’s cricket stadium. It’s literally as well as metaphorically down to earth, a bowl excavated out of the ground with grassy seating banks built up on one side. The project demonstrates Arup Associates’ ideas on adding uses to provide long-term viability — a market will shelter in the stands’ undercroft, toilet and shower pods in the boxes allow the stadium to be used as a residential training camp, and a multi-purpose suite can host conferences and weddings. “We’re trying to build a room for the entire island,” says Patel.
> 
> Closer to home, Ross is working on the refurbishment of Crystal Palace swimming pool and sports hall, which will be used as Olympic training venues. Originally commissioned to renew services, the £12 million project has grown to now include renovating the interior surfaces. But a major part of the project is upgrading a 50m swimming pool that in fact measured 49.98 m. “We had to take the tiles off, scrabble back the concrete, and spend an enormous amount of money to make it suitable for Olympic training,” he says.
> 
> But Crystal Palace is so far Arup Associates’ only contribution to London 2012, a situation that Patel finds disappointing but undaunting. “What I’m really interested in is taking our inflatable roof, and thinking about some of the other venues that haven’t been thought about yet, like hockey. Let’s practise what we preach about coming in quite late, quickly and cheaply, with really innovative solutions, and going at it through a different lens.”
> 
> As the Olympic budget comes under increasing pressure and thoughts turn to the most appropriate legacy for a festival of sport and democracy, Patel may yet have his chance.


Excellent. Its something I've always thought about. Apart from a few venues, a totally temporary and travelling set of venues.


----------



## Sexas

vendumesteer said:


> ha ha ha ha
> have u ever watch ESPN?
> London/UK has one of the most prestigious Football/Soccer league over the world, they call it England Premier League (EPL), ha ha ha...
> small frog in a small bowl.


Hello small frog! guess you are very happy with your EPL only country.


----------



## RobH

Again:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23261868&postcount=626


----------



## Sexas

^^ That news is a good idea, but it is only a good idea for a city already got all the stadiums and (they think) they don't need anymore. How about if Olympics host in Dubal with no stadium to start with? And they do want the stadium to stay? 

We are talking about a legacy here, just stop the war government can easily pitch in 500M pounds. Yes I maybe idealistic but you guys just keep taking LOCOG's easy way out idea, nobody here from the Brit seems care about - what happen after the game. All you guys just looking at dollar sign. 

Why can't LOCOG promise better sport stadium for our youth and bigger variarty of choice for next generation!!


----------



## Zenith

Somebody make it stop :sleepy:


----------



## RobH

Because we have several large stadiums already!! Is that not easy to understand?

What on earth has Dubai got to do with anything?


----------



## Sexas

RobH said:


> Because we have several large stadiums already!! Is that not easy to understand?
> 
> What on earth has Dubai got to do with anything?


sorry i was talking about the fully demountable, relocatable stadiums


----------



## Sexas

Zenith said:


> Somebody make it stop :sleepy:


Based on all your reply and post, I give you the title of "Zenith the King of one liner"
:lol::lol::lol:

just a joke!


----------



## DarJoLe

Sexas said:


> How about if Olympics host in Dubal with no stadium to start with? And they do want the stadium to stay?


Then they can build a permanent one that will stay, just like Beijing has. Each city has different needs and wants from an Olympic Games. Just because one doesn't want to keep an 80,000 seater stadium after the Games doesn't mean the next has to do the same.

London has more important things to spend money on than the upkeep of an 80,000 seater stadium that will only be used to capacity again after the Olympics probably once every ten years, no matter what sports LOCOG try and promote during its construction.

I still don't get why we're arguing this basic point. What problem is it that you have about London downsizing its stadium? You're not paying for it nor do you live in London so what's your beef about this? Are you seriously suggesting London shouldn't have bid in the first place because it doesn't intend to leave its Olympic stadium as it will be during the Games for the rest of its lifespan? That's some twisted logic.


----------



## RobH

> I still don't get why we're arguing this basic point


Neither does anyone else, don't worry! :bash:


----------



## Yrmom247

Alphaville said:


> *Sexas--- what do we have here?*
> 
> Exhibit A -- Atlanta 1996. The stadium pictured at the top (white roof) is Atlanta-Fulton County Stadium, built in 1966 and demolished after the 1996 Olympics (it hosted the baseball events). Reason? The stadium bellow Atlanta Olympic Stadium, was downsized after the Olympics (temp. seating, sound familier?) and converted into a baseball stadium. WHY COULD NOT ATLANTA JUST HAVE TWO BIG BASEBALL STADIUMS??? DEY DIDN"T MANAGEMENT PROPER!!!!111??
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logically, the older stadium was demolished, and not-suprising for middle-America, was turned into a gigantic, garish parking lot, completel with markers of the original base ball stadium it was built upon! USA! USA!!


Um well hmmmm. First of all I grew up in Atlanta and have been to both stadiums. The Fulton County Stadium at the time of the Olympics was used for the Baseball events. Since it was thirty years old and the fact that the Olympic Stadium was to be reconfigured into a baseball stadium the county saw fit to demolish the Fulton County Stadium to make it a parking lot for Turner Field. OH! By the way Atlanta is the capitol of the state of Georgia which so happens to be located in the "South East" region of the United States. Not the middle. DERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Yrmom247

Sexas said:


> Thank you for point it out.
> No! I don't think they managing it properly, I think they can easily give the old one to the local Universities to use, who don't have stadium, but I think they build the new one over a parking lot...so they need the space back for parking lot. But the point from this is, you can do more things with a 80K stadium, it can be profitable stadium if LOCOG and the city of London managing it well, tear it down or down-sizing isn't the only option...you guys just let LOCOG go for the easy way. Look at Houston! they build the new NFL stadium right next to the old one and they both still in use.


hno::bash: Well the thing is the Universities and Colleges near by that actually have baseball teams already have their own fields. Georgia Tech Russ Chandler Stadium


----------



## Sparks




----------



## Vanguard

Sexas said:


> ^^ That news is a good idea, but it is only a good idea for a city already got all the stadiums and (they think) they don't need anymore. How about if Olympics host in Dubal with no stadium to start with? And they do want the stadium to stay?
> 
> We are talking about a legacy here, just stop the war government can easily pitch in 500M pounds. Yes I maybe idealistic but you guys just keep taking LOCOG's easy way out idea, nobody here from the Brit seems care about - what happen after the game. All you guys just looking at dollar sign.
> 
> Why can't LOCOG promise better sport stadium for our youth and bigger variarty of choice for next generation!!


You miss the point, Sexas. It's not about saving money - you could easily build a permanent 80,000 seat stadium for £600m - it's more the fact that London has an abundance of sporting facilities already,* it doesn't need anymore!*!!

Indeed, 3 of London's football teams are planning on building 55,000 + stadiums over the next decade. That will be 6 stadiums in London between 55,000 and 90,000. No other city on earth could boast such sporting facilities. 

So don't worry about the legacy for sport in London, as London is surely the sporting capital of the world!


----------



## Sexas

Vanguard said:


> You miss the point, Sexas. It's not about saving money - you could easily build a permanent 80,000 seat stadium for £600m - it's more the fact that London has an abundance of sporting facilities already,* it doesn't need anymore!*!!
> 
> Indeed, 3 of London's football teams are planning on building 55,000 + stadiums over the next decade. That will be 6 stadiums in London between 55,000 and 90,000. No other city on earth could boast such sporting facilities.
> 
> So don't worry about the legacy for sport in London, as London is surely the sporting capital of the world!


Any reason why those football clubs can't use the Olypmics Stadium? Somebody already point out the club don't like the track around the stadium. but it seem like a design problem to me. And the government can always tell the football club "you better take the Olympic Stadium or no stadium at all" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RobH

Or we could build the one stadium we need - a small-mid sized athletics stadium....hang on, isn't that what's happening?


----------



## Mo Rush

Zenith said:


> Somebody make it stop :sleepy:


Im enjoying it.


----------



## RobH

Me too in a strange way; it's rare you find someone here whose points are so easy to argue against.


----------



## Alphaville

Yrmom247 said:


> Um well hmmmm. First of all I grew up in Atlanta and have been to both stadiums. The Fulton County Stadium at the time of the Olympics was used for the Baseball events. Since it was thirty years old and the fact that the Olympic Stadium was to be reconfigured into a baseball stadium the county saw fit to demolish the Fulton County Stadium to make it a parking lot for Turner Field. OH! By the way Atlanta is the capitol of the state of Georgia which so happens to be located in the "South East" region of the United States. Not the middle. DERRRRRRRRR


_"Um well hmmmm"_
*Did you not read my post? I am aware Fulton County was for baseball-- this being demolished when Turner Field was ready. I was comparing this to similar style sustainable planning for London 2012 in relation to Sexas' comments. Do you know how to read in context?
*Middle America = middle class/suburbia/the normal. It's not a geogprahic reference. 
_"DERRRRRRRR"_


----------



## DarJoLe

That map has the handball and basketball in the wrong place.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Technology 2012*

LOCOG is now well over half the way to reaching its domestic sponsorship target. 

London 2012 will make the most of exciting new technology and communications to get people closer to the action they want to see, when, where and how they want to experience it. 

'London 2012 will be the Games for a connected world – *connecting people in revolutionary ways* and enriching the Olympic and Paralympic experience by bringing people closer to the Games than ever before. It will be an evolution of the Games and provide an online immersive environment where athletes and spectators can share their Olympic and Paralympic memories instantaneously,' said Mike Zafirovski, President and CEO of Nortel.

'The network infrastructure is fundamental to the Games and critical to the delivery of its communications services. Fresh from the Vancouver 2010 Winter Games, our team will be experienced in providing the level of passion, support and expertise required to help deliver the Olympic and Paralympic Games in London in 2012.' 

As Official Network Infrastructure Partner, Nortel will be responsible for providing BT with the equipment to enable secure and robust Wide Area Networks, wireless Local Area Networks, call centre and fixed telephony infrastructure which LOCOG requires to stage the Games. London 2012’s communications will support over 205 international sporting organisations, 20,000 worldwide media, nine million spectators, and over four billion television viewers of the London Games. 

Sebastian Coe, Chair of London 2012 commented: 'As we head to Beijing,I’m thrilled to have another world class partner on board. Nortel will be a great partner, and, as well as bringing ‘best in class’ products to the table, will be supporting our sustainability commitments and our education programme too. We are counting on Nortel with their Olympic Games experience and breadth of expertise for mission-critical projects to ensure successful delivery of our Games requirements. Commercially, we are in great shape, with four years to go we are in the unprecedented position of having raised over half of our domestic sponsorship targets already.'

Nortel will provide this equipment to BT, London 2012’s Communications Services Partner. BT is the Communications Services Partner to the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games and has a longstanding relationship with Nortel. Patrick O’Connell, President, Delivery & Service Operations, BT Global Services said: 'Nortel has supplied network equipment to BT for many years enabling us to deliver communications services to some of our major corporate and government customers in the UK. We welcome them to the London 2012 programme, supporting BT's delivery of the critical communications infrastructure for the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games.' 

LOCOG is proud to have these two world-class organisations working together to ensure delivery of these critical requirements for the successful staging of the Games. Nortel will also receive exclusive marketing rights and usage rights to the London 2012 brand within its sector. 

*Technology and communication at Games-time will require significant and complex logistical operations than any other olympics. Nortel will form part of LOCOG’s technology team, which also includes Atos Origin, BT and Samsung, and these organisations will play a fundamental role in delivering the communications for the Games.*

In addition to EDF Energy, BT and BP, Nortel becomes London 2012’s fourth Sustainability Partner and will work with London 2012 and partners to reduce the environmental impacts of hosting the Games. Nortel will add value to the 2012 Sustainability agenda by reducing the carbon footprint of the products they supply for the Games and driving energy efficiency in the workplace. 

Nortel has also committed to contributing to London 2012’s Education Programme by providing resources and training to students across the UK. 

Nortel is also a sponsor of the Vancouver 2010 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. 

London 2012 now has seven Tier One Partners and one Tier Two Supporter as it raises the £2bn of private finance needed for staging the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games in 2012 in addition to the eight worldwide TOP Sponsors.


----------



## city_thing

Alphaville said:


> _"Um well hmmmm"_
> *Did you not read my post? I am aware Fulton County was for baseball-- this being demolished when Turner Field was ready. I was comparing this to similar style sustainable planning for London 2012 in relation to Sexas' comments. Do you know how to read in context?
> *Middle America = middle class/suburbia/the normal. It's not a geogprahic reference.
> _"DERRRRRRRR"_


ROFLMAO.

It's amazing how stupid and insular some people on here are. They have no idea of the context, yet will argue and argue about things that don't make sense. And for someone to say 'DERRRRRRRR'... well basically that's just an insult to themselves.

By the way Sexas, what nationality are you? I'm guessing that you're not actually American, judging by your spelling and grammar. Or is that just how everyone communicates in Texas?


----------



## Sexas

RobH said:


> Me too in a strange way; it's rare you find someone here whose points are so easy to argue against.


Oh please! one thing we all agree on is you guy want to see me here than guys only post a happy face emoticon. And I always open for your option.

Again I still don't think the government's plan is the best plan for Olympics, it lack of detail and promise. 
like: so the government is turn the stadium to a sad 20K seat track and field after the game (ok I can see your point), but they lack of promise anything on how to promoting it to the youth, how to get more kid to run and use the stadium after the game, and what do they do with the waste material from the stadium and walk way. Those are some major point (IMO) I will more look in to it than just care about function and profit.


----------



## Sexas

city_thing said:


> ROFLMAO.
> 
> It's amazing how stupid and insular some people on here are. They have no idea of the context, yet will argue and argue about things that don't make sense. And for someone to say 'DERRRRRRRR'... well basically that's just an insult to themselves.
> 
> By the way Sexas, what nationality are you? I'm guessing that you're not actually American, judging by your spelling and grammar. Or is that just how everyone communicates in Texas?


cool it ROFLMAO, out of context is very common mistake here in SC. I am Brit from Hong Kong grow up in Holland and London can you believe it...LOL I believe communcation is ....comuncation. I am not writing a book here, non try to win a spelling bee, if you can read and understand that's good to pass the mark.


----------



## worldmayor

I think some people are being a bit harsh here, I think basketball given the same level of promotion as in the US would be massively popular over here in the UK. Baseball I'm not so sure of. I'm saying this looking out of my window in Stockwell into the centre of the estate at a load of kids playing..... yep, basketball. As sexas says theres no promotion of basket ball here in the UK, its like it exists but only as an after school club etc. 

When I was in the states the culture and imagery surrounding basketball just oozes excitement when you watch, and watching it is great. I dont even know how to play it but i was hooked while i was over there.. even baseball I found quite fun. 

With a bit of promotion and...ahem...money... I think basketball in particular would be very successful with our anglo-jameri-stani british youth was it given the chance to flourish as a mainstream sport.


----------



## RobH

Sexas' proposals were for the main Olympic stadium. Promote basketball all you like for the smaller arenas but it's not realistic to say "keep the stadium at 80,000 and let's try and get American football going in this country" which is what Sexas seemed to be saying.


----------



## tuten

^^ Yes, basketball would seem to be the only option out of the 3 main American sports that would be popular over here.

We already have baseball, its called rounders, and is restricted mainly to School PE lessons because its just not that popular.
Dont even get me started on American football.


----------



## RobH

But again, what we were talking about when Sexas brought up American sports was the legacy of the Olympic stadium. The two have no connection and only Sexas has suggested they ought to.


----------



## tuten

Yes, American sports will always be confined to America, and to a few other nations such as japan. We have our alternatives in Europe and the American versions simply would not attract enough people to keep an 80,000 stadium operating, no matter how much you promote it.


----------



## city_thing

Sexas said:


> cool it ROFLMAO, out of context is very common mistake here in SC. I am Brit from Hong Kong grow up in Holland and London can you believe it...LOL I believe communcation is ....comuncation. I am not writing a book here, non try to win a spelling bee, if you can read and understand that's good to pass the mark.


So why is your spelling and grammar so appalling then? So what if you're 'not writing a book' - you're still trying to get your point across, and the correct use of English would make that much easier for all parties involved.

American football would never take over in Europe. An exhibition game was played in Sydney, and had something like 100 people attend. I can't imagine it being very well attended in Europe, especially considering how much most people look down on American culture.


----------



## Alphaville

city_thing said:


> So why is your spelling and grammar so appalling then? So what if you're 'not writing a book' - you're still trying to get your point across, and the correct use of English would make that much easier for all parties involved.
> 
> American football would never take over in Europe. An exhibition game was played in Sydney, and had something like 100 people attend. I can't imagine it being very well attended in Europe, especially considering how much most people look down on American culture.


I smell a rat.

There is no way ANYONE who has set foot in the UK (like he claims)-- or even people that have common cultural knowledge of the nation-- would suggest that the citizens of the British Isles should take up baseball in their spare time. I mean, wtf!


----------



## wiki

don't get me wrong but i don't like the olympic stadium, too simple for my taste, but i love the aquatic center.


----------



## Sexas

Alphaville said:


> I smell a rat.
> 
> There is no way ANYONE who has set foot in the UK (like he claims)-- or even people that have common cultural knowledge of the nation-- would suggest that the citizens of the British Isles should take up baseball in their spare time. I mean, wtf!


Alphaville I feel sad for you. Just like American isn't a big fan of football, but we try to make it work by having a Major League Soccer game. Do you think those investor will ever see any big profit for investing in MLS like the one in Europe? my feeling is "not in his/her life time" 
But somebody need to do it and it take a whole lot of passion and vision. If everybody took your believe in thinking of "because it is how it is" and "It is Brit, we have our cultural! we don't need other country's shit." it will be a very sad world...cultural can always change for better. Did you ever play a game of baseball or basketball with your kid? Or show them how to play baseball and basketball, instead force them only watch football? I don't think giving our kid an option is a foreign cultural for the Brit.


----------



## Sexas

city_thing said:


> So why is your spelling and grammar so appalling then? So what if you're 'not writing a book' - you're still trying to get your point across, and the correct use of English would make that much easier for all parties involved.


謝謝您的回應，我講英文，中文，荷蘭文，德文。我很抱歉我的英語水平大不如你，但如果你能使用完美的中文回應我的答复，我想我可以給你更好的英語回應。

City-thing FYI English isn't the most popular language in the world, it belong to Chinese and Spanish. It just happen this board using English as common language, and I have no intention to spend a long time for grammar check on everything I post here. If you can't understand my post or have problem with my post, I am sorry. But base on your statement...I don't see you have problem with my writing. So what is your point? And what type of little gift I will get by helping a picky guy out?


----------



## Sexas

RobH said:


> But again, what we were talking about when Sexas brought up American sports was the legacy of the Olympic stadium. The two have no connection and only Sexas has suggested they ought to.


What I try to point out was the legacy of Olympic game in London, not just a pretty park or few new stadiums but a real legacy. Something will bring the Brit a better quality of sport, no just tennis and football. Olympics can bring those "uncommon" sport to our kid, give them an option, give them space to play, a icon to fall in love with, Olympics can do that easily.
If LOCOG have no plan for the youth after the game, even the stadium turn to a 20K seat after the game, it will still ONLY use by a few elites and professional, it will not be the best outcome and legacy by hosting the game.
I want LOCOG to draw down some type of system to help the kid who grow up poor but like to play sport? How they use the profit from the Olympic to build a better quality of sport for our kid. FYI Is it also a main part of bid for London 2012 too - What Londoner can get from Olympic after the game?


----------



## Vanguard

Sexas said:


> What I try to point out was the legacy of Olympic game in London, not just a pretty park or few new stadiums but a real legacy. Something will bring the Brit a better quality of sport, no just tennis and football. Olympics can bring those "uncommon" sport to our kid, give them an option, give them space to play, a icon to fall in love with, Olympics can do that easily.
> If LOCOG have no plan for the youth after the game, even the stadium turn to a 20K seat after the game, it will still ONLY use by a few elites and professional, it will not be the best outcome and legacy by hosting the game.
> I want LOCOG to draw down some type of system to help the kid who grow up poor but like to play sport? How they use the profit from the Olympic to build a better quality of sport for our kid. FYI Is it also a main part of bid for London 2012 too - What Londoner can get from Olympic after the game?


You seem ill informed, Sexas. Here's a good article already posted in the UK section. As you can see, Sebastian Coe is already seeing some of the many benefits of hosting the 2012 Olympics. 



*Four years tomorrow the capital's Games begin and real work starts now, the chairman says*
Paul Kelso
The Guardian, Saturday July 26 2008


Sebastian Coe will travel to Beijing at the head an 80-strong team of staff. 

For the 250,000 athletes, coaches, officials and sponsors descending on China in the next fortnight, the start of the Beijing Games marks the culmination of four years of preparation and expectation. For a 110-strong delegation from the UK, however, the lighting of the Beijing flame is just the start. Four years tomorrow, the London Olympics will begin in a stadium that is not yet built at the heart of a park that is currently little more than 270 acres of earthworks and a host of good intentions.

For the team delivering the London Games Beijing represents a crucial staging post on the road to 2012, a final opportunity to witness a summer Games in practice before they have to do it themselves.

It also marks the point at which the city takes responsibility for the Olympic flag and all the pressures and scrutiny that come with it, a moment that will be marked by an eight-minute performance at the closing ceremony and the physical transfer of the flag from the International Olympic Committee president, Jacques Rogge, to London's mayor, Boris Johnson.

In Beijing seven years of preparation are about to reach a climax that will help define China for decades to come. For London the build-up to their own moment of truth starts now and the next three weeks will be crucial in helping ensure the 2012 Games are a success.

The Beijing Games also mark the halfway point in Sebastian Coe's tenure as chairman of the London organising committee (Locog), and he will travel to China at the head of an 80-strong team of staff from Locog and the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) who will study operations in China first-hand as part of a knowledge-sharing "observer programme".

Joining the team will be another 30 government representatives including four ministers, their private secretaries and press officers, as well as representatives of the police, ambulance service and fire brigade, health authorities, the home office, the Ministry of Defence and the security services. Few areas of British public life will not be impacted by London 2012 and they will all be on hand to see what a Games looks like close up.

Coe will also be updating the assembled IOC membership on London's progress so far and reassuring anyone who asks that his Games will be ready. In political and practical terms Beijing matters for London and Coe is under no illusions that the real work of delivering the Games starts now.

"The first thing I want to take out of Beijing is the on-the-ground experience of witnessing a Games at close quarters, a chance that only happens once in the lifetime of a host city," he said this week.

"The IOC have been very complimentary about the planning we have done and the physical work on the park but the operational aspects of running a Games remain a very complex part of the project and our teams, be they involved with media, venues, operations or the athletes' village, need the experience of seeing the games at first hand."

As important as the practical realities will be the symbolic moment when London's Olympiad begins. Coe is looking forward to the moment the penny drops that London is next but is preparing for the unparalleled levels of scrutiny that will come with it.

"At the handover, domestically there will be a moment when the nation realises 'Oh God, it's us next', and I want that to happen. But perhaps the biggest change is not in the domestic day-to-day, but level of international scrutiny that is coming our way," explained Coe.

"After Beijing when the New York Times, the Melbourne Age or Frankfurt Allgemeine Zeitung want to write about the Olympics they will be writing about London and we will be their first port of call. It's not going to be Beijing, blogs and air conditioning, it's going to be us. The level of international interest will increase just as dramatically as the domestic scrutiny."

Coe is confident that the project is well-placed to shine in the spotlight that will swing its way at the end of August despite a turbulent year marked by continued domestic concern over the £9.3bn construction budget and a change of mayor in London.

The greatest concern surrounds the spiralling cost of the major venues - the projected cost of all of the "big five" venues has increased since November and there is every chance that it will rise again as the economic climate deteriorates - and difficult negotiations between the ODA and Lend Lease over the level of public subsidy for the Olympic village. Johnson's election has also disturbed the cosy consensus between the mayor's office and Olympics minister, Tessa Jowell, but with three of the four members of the Olympic board now having held the Tory whip at some stage in their career - the BOA chairman, Lord Moynihan, is the other - his rise has been less disruptive than it might have been.

More positively Coe can point to a mark of "9.75 out of 10" from the IOC for progress so far and an advanced commercial programme that has seen six tier-one sponsors already signed up for in excess of £325m, more than any other host city has ever had on board going into the preceding Olympics. Many of them have also activated community programmes intended to deliver on Coe's lofty promise during the bid that the Games will transform sport in the UK forever.

Coe's enthusiasm for the transformative effect of London 2012 is genuine and enduring and, while he acknowledges the "static" surrounding the funding issue, he says progress in the next year, which will see venues begin to rise from the mud in east London and the launch of the cultural Olympiad, will help bring the country together behind the project.

"As a nation I don't think we are anything other than slow burn, we don't make our minds up too quickly and, when we make our minds up, we stick to it," he said. "But I am happy with where we are in terms of public perception, although I don't kid myself that we haven't got a process of engagement that we will have to drive all the way through to 2012.

"But when I go around the country I'm not in what I call budget or logo mode. Instead I've got people showing me what they are doing on the ground. I went to a comprehensive school in inner-city Middlesbrough last week and I was chatting to kids who are fast approaching national standard in rowing only two years after first getting into a boat.

"They are rowing on a purpose-built lake by the [River] Tees barrage and my one frustration is that I am not able to let the whole nation see some of the astonishing things happening in its regional backyard as a result of getting these Games."


----------



## Sexas

^^ That's what I talking about what Olympics really is and why any city will kill to host the Olympics.

*Many of them have also activated community programmes intended to deliver on Coe's lofty promise during the bid that the Games will transform sport in the UK forever.* 
Still a question: Coe did promise better sport for the kid, but all those are "community programme!!" What do the government do to full fill the promise?


----------



## isaidso

tuten said:


> ^^ Yes, basketball would seem to be the only option out of the 3 main American sports that would be popular over here.
> 
> We already have baseball, its called rounders, and is restricted mainly to School PE lessons because its just not that popular.
> Dont even get me started on American football.


By American, I take it you mean North American. Baseball, basketball, and gridiron are played in the US, but it's more accurate to call them indigenous to both the US and Canada. None of the big 4 sports, ice-hockey being the other, is a foreign import to Canada.


----------



## RobH

Sexas said:


> I just want a SUPER good game...not to say the plan right now isn't good and clearly I see why people in London like the plan as is...but I want London's game better than Beijing and Sydney, with big building and big impact...not this recyclable shit, it make London look like have no money to build a fancy stadium and tear it down...I want London to show Dubai and Beijing "Bring it on! I can build shit and tear it down too!!" :lol::lol::lol:


Well tough, you won't be seeing London competing with Beijing in a dick-size contest; we're already a world city and London will do what _it_ needs; not what someone in Texas thinks it needs.

Beijing is using these Games as their entry onto the world stage. Money is no object whatsoever. You won't see another Games on the scale of Beijing's for a long, long, long time so I wouldn't hold your breath. If you don't like the way London, the city with by far the most ambitious plan of all the 2012 bidding cities, is going about this, then you're probably going to be dissapointed with most future hosts.


----------



## Sexas

^^ tell me about it...but nowaday people like bigger dick than "what it need"... :lol::lol::lol: What's wrong with that? (j/k)

....don't kill me!!

Personally I hate the CNN and BBC keep saying China is using the game "to enter onto the world stage"...it isn't like China is not part of world stage already (think what happen today's world without China) .....but that is out of subject, I bring that to Beijing post.


----------



## Alphaville

Sexas cities like London (and US cities, too) are accountable to taxpayers, by elected governments. Unlike Beijing, these cities do not have an infinite amount of money to work with. 

I think it's pretty safe to say the 2012 Olympics is not as important to the British Government as the 2008 Games are to the Chinese. They have nothing to prove. 

I find it alarming that you think "putting up a big stadium and to tear it down" is a sustainable option. Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## Mo Rush

Sexas said:


> I just want a SUPER good game...not to say the plan right now isn't good and clearly I see why people in London like the plan as is...but I want London's game better than Beijing and Sydney, with big building and big impact...not this recyclable shit, it make London look like have no money to build a fancy stadium and tear it down...I want London to show Dubai and Beijing "Bring it on! I can build shit and tear it down too!!" :lol::lol::lol:


again, the temporary concept is not the issue. With a better aesthetic design (without changing the stadium bowl arrangement or concept), there would have been less moaning.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra

Alphaville said:


> Sexas cities like London (and US cities, too) are accountable to taxpayers, by elected governments. Unlike Beijing, these cities do not have an infinite amount of money to work with.
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say the 2012 Olympics is not as important to the British Government as the 2008 Games are to the Chinese. They have nothing to prove.
> 
> I find it alarming that you think "putting up a big stadium and to tear it down" is a sustainable option. Seriously, how old are you?


its not about proving

we want to do everything to the greatest, not just olympics


----------



## Sexas

Alphaville said:


> Sexas cities like London (and US cities, too) are accountable to taxpayers, by elected governments. Unlike Beijing, these cities do not have an infinite amount of money to work with.
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say the 2012 Olympics is not as important to the British Government as the 2008 Games are to the Chinese. They have nothing to prove.
> 
> I find it alarming that you think "putting up a big stadium and to tear it down" is a sustainable option. Seriously, how old are you?



Did you see all the funny face?? the "tear it down part" was a joke!! I am tired about talking to Londoner who only looking at the dollar sign....none of them care about what happen after the game. So what! if London keep the stadium and losing money for 10-15 years...Is London really that poor can't keep a stadium for our kid to look at when they grow up...."wow! look at that huge stadium, it was the place for 2012 Olympics!!" 

If you can't tell which one is statement and which one is a joke....ummm how old are you?


----------



## london lad

foundation said:


> To be honest, I can't understand how, even more than four years out, people are bashing 2012. It's not going to be a "mines is better that yours Olympics" with showpiece venues sitting empty after 2-3 weeks of action
> 
> Let's look at the facts...
> 
> Main stadium - whatever we think of the design - and I was slightly disappointed, the first time that an Olympic stadium will be down-coverted to a smaller athletics venue. I appreciate that Atlanta was down-converted, however that was to a differant use. After the games, we'll end up with a useable athletics venue in London
> 
> Wembley stadium - an iconic venue already built
> 
> Wimbledon - an iconic venue and the home of tennis - almost rebuilt - now with a retractable roof on Centre Court!
> 
> Lords - an iconic venue already built
> 
> The O2 - the most popular indoor venue in the world - already built
> 
> Horseguards parade - an iconic open space - already there
> 
> Aquatics centre - OK - the first time we will have "mines is better than yours venue" - hopefully!
> 
> And the regeneration of one of the most neglected parts of the city
> 
> Let's celebrate 2012, and leave the bashing to other threads


Dont forget the velodrome & the extended Excel as well


----------



## DarJoLe

Sexas said:


> . So what! if London keep the stadium and losing money for 10-15 years...Is London really that poor can't keep a stadium for our kid to look at when they grow up...."wow! look at that huge stadium, it was the place for 2012 Olympics!!"


Read up on the Millennium Dome and how it nearly brought down the Labour Government.

PS, you're an idiot.


----------



## tuten

Sexas said:


> Did you see all the funny face?? the "tear it down part" was a joke!! I am tired about talking to Londoner who only looking at the dollar sign....none of them care about what happen after the game. So what! if London keep the stadium and losing money for 10-15 years...Is London really that poor can't keep a stadium for our kid to look at when they grow up...."wow! look at that huge stadium, it was the place for 2012 Olympics!!"
> 
> If you can't tell which one is statement and which one is a joke....ummm how old are you?


My goodness, you seem to have some inability to understand simple facts.

1.We already have a 'Huge' stadium for people to look at.

2. The stadium is being converted into an athletics arena after the games, which is what London *needs*.

3. No matter how rich a city is, it doesn't not want to be *wasting money *on a stadium no one is using, it would be far better spent on bringing people out of poverty, health care, education etc, don't you think? 

4. We DO care about what happens after the games, as has already been pointed out so you *many* times. It is the whole basis of the Olympic project, ehat do you think *legacy mode* means???

5. If you still fail to understand there basic concepts, then you should go back to *school*.


----------



## Mo Rush

the sexas blabber is getting funnier ...keep digging that hole.


----------



## Sexas

Mo Rush said:


> the sexas blabber is getting funnier ...keep digging that hole.


Thank you  I know if it possible, I know you want to keep the stadium too... Sometime I do hate reality. 
And I will stop as is because some idiot start calling names by people who just posting logical question and statement, guess this place become "you need to know it all before you can post anything" type of forum. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sexas

DarJoLe said:


> Read up on the Millennium Dome and how it nearly brought down the Labour Government.
> 
> PS, you're an idiot.


It is a good example of politics over welfare...sad. 
The Millennium Dome turn out just fine  and I still like it a lot. I was hoping they turn it to an all weather theme park...LOL


----------



## Sexas

tuten said:


> My goodness, you seem to have some inability to understand simple facts.
> 
> 1.We already have a 'Huge' stadium for people to look at.
> 
> 2. The stadium is being converted into an athletics arena after the games, which is what London *needs*.
> 
> 3. No matter how rich a city is, it doesn't not want to be *wasting money *on a stadium no one is using, it would be far better spent on bringing people out of poverty, health care, education etc, don't you think?
> 
> 4. We DO care about what happens after the games, as has already been pointed out so you *many* times. It is the whole basis of the Olympic project, ehat do you think *legacy mode* means???
> 
> 5. If you still fail to understand there basic concepts, then you should go back to *school*.


I do KNOW the fact, but you can't stop people what they WANT


----------



## RobH

DarJoLe said:


> Read up on the Millennium Dome and how it nearly brought down the Labour Government.


An interesting analogy, but weirdly one that Sexas could use to back his argument as well.

Build a giant tent in London which most people think is a white elephant and it becomes the world's most successful indoor arena a few years later...

So by that logic it should be easy to magic-up a legacy for an 80,000 seat stadium. Maybe the 'London Silly Nannies' could move in.


----------



## marrio415

Sexas said:


> I just want a SUPER good game...not to say the plan right now isn't good and clearly I see why people in London like the plan as is...but I want London's game better than Beijing and Sydney, with big building and big impact...not this recyclable shit, it make London look like have no money to build a fancy stadium and tear it down...I want London to show Dubai and Beijing "Bring it on! I can build shit and tear it down too!!" :lol::lol::lol:


yeah nine billion pounds doesn't look like we have money to spend does it.And i agree we need the bring it on factor i mean all we have to show in london is Buckingham palace,The eye,House of parliment,St pauls,Tates,Canary wharf,The city,wombledon,Wembley stadium,Lords,Hyde park and regents park,Trafalger square,the mall,the thames,the O2,Greenwich,The brand new olympic park and some other major landmarks .That simply won't showcase enough of london Lol -are you real dude.


----------



## Mo Rush

Sexas said:


> Thank you  I know if it possible, I know you want to keep the stadium too... Sometime I do hate reality.
> And I will stop as is because some idiot start calling names by people who just posting logical question and statement, guess this place become "you need to know it all before you can post anything" type of forum. :lol::lol::lol:


Yes I want to keep 25,000 seats of it.


----------



## Pompey77

marrio415 said:


> yeah nine billion pounds doesn't look like we have money to spend does it.And i agree we need the bring it on factor i mean all we have to show in london is Buckingham palace,The eye,House of parliment,St pauls,Tates,Canary wharf,The city,wombledon,Wembley stadium,Lords,Hyde park and regents park,Trafalger square,the mall,the thames,the O2,Greenwich,The brand new olympic park and some other major landmarks .That simply won't showcase enough of london Lol -are you real dude.


exactly London itself will be the showpiece of the 2012 olympics more so than any of the new venues. I do however love the concept of the olympic stadium and am contrary to most it seems a fan of the designs simplicity and inventiveness.


----------



## Zenith

dnp said:


> Erm, with regards to (specifically to) Basketball most other countries around the world (esp. in Europe) are very big on it; except UK who suck massively at it and totally refuse to get involved in one of the biggest, most competitive sports in the world.


Yawn.


----------



## jay_90_08

Sexas said:


> I just want a SUPER good game...not to say the plan right now isn't good and clearly I see why people in London like the plan as is...but I want London's game better than Beijing and Sydney, with big building and big impact...not this recyclable shit, it make London look like have no money to build a fancy stadium and tear it down...I want London to show Dubai and Beijing "Bring it on! I can build shit and tear it down too!!" :lol::lol::lol:


Do you not listen at all to what is said????

London does not need another 70,000 stadium!


----------



## GreenMonk108

I think the distinctively characteristic of each nation in term of culture and custom is more important than the size of the stadium. The olympic gives that chance to the host to present to the world their uniqueness. But, if they have money to build a grand stadium, that is absolutely fabulous; otherwise, I am still excited.


----------



## somataki

Ok, the industrial revolution is really a huge issue. Totally agree. But what else? Someone talked about million of "gifts".


----------



## Zenith

somataki said:


> Billion gifts??Funny. Just name 10 things from GB like that which are more important for every single person on earth than the "inventions" of China, like paper or the greek "inventions", like democracy, Socrates, Aristotle, Plato' s philosophical theories, Parthenon and its impact to world's architecture, theatre, olympic games, pythagorean geometry, etc etc. Im curious to learn.
> Even the english language, is not the world's most spoken. Fist is the chinese, spoken by 1,205m pieople, 2nd the arabic and 3rd the spanish.


Oh **** off will you. Not only are you wrong but you and others like you have derailed this thread and led it to the point of madness. Take the ignorance to another thread and leave us in peace.

If you do not know what the UK has done then that is your problem. If you cannot see why English is the worlds most spoken language (do you know what most spoken means?) then that is your problem. You speak English yourself for christsake, think about it.

And to Sexas, desist your complaining, start listening to other people and allow the thread to get back on track immediatley, if it will again.


----------



## DarJoLe

First of Beijing's ceremony was spectacular, probably one of the best I've seen. The technology used and the way it was used was astonishing, and the design of the stadium came into its own last night.

London does have a tough act to follow, but at the same time I think people are getting a bit carried away if they expect something similar to Beijing just with United Kingdom styling. Beijing's was great, but it did give me this really aching feeling that the idea of an opening ceremony is becoming a bit redundant in these times. People know generally what Chinese culture is, and for me the show/parade of nations/flame order of the proceedings is becoming slightly jaded; we've in essence, seen it all before.

I reckon London could go two ways- something less spectacular but more symbolic, a lighting of the flame by a group of children or something, or possibly as I see it, a complete reworking of the entire opening ceremony. What if all the athletes in the stadium somehow lit the flame? What about a river of fire running down the River Lea in the park? How about several torches being lit across the country similar to how torches were lit in the past (was it the Spanish Armada war?) finally culminating in the huge torch by the stadium?

London has so many possibilities to play this one completely different to previous ones.


----------



## Vanguard

DarJoLe said:


> First of Beijing's ceremony was spectacular, probably one of the best I've seen. The technology used and the way it was used was astonishing, and the design of the stadium came into its own last night.
> 
> London does have a tough act to follow, but at the same time I think people are getting a bit carried away if they expect something similar to Beijing just with United Kingdom styling. Beijing's was great, but it did give me this really aching feeling that the idea of an opening ceremony is becoming a bit redundant in these times. People know generally what Chinese culture is, and for me the show/parade of nations/flame order of the proceedings is becoming slightly jaded; we've in essence, seen it all before.
> 
> I reckon London could go two ways- something less spectacular but more symbolic, a lighting of the flame by a group of children or something, or possibly as I see it, a complete reworking of the entire opening ceremony. What if all the athletes in the stadium somehow lit the flame? What about a river of fire running down the River Lea in the park?* How about several torches being lit across the country similar to how torches were lit in the past *(was it the Spanish Armada war?) finally culminating in the huge torch by the stadium?
> 
> London has so many possibilities to play this one completely different to previous ones.


Brilliant idea!!!


----------



## Vanguard

somataki said:


> Billion gifts??Funny. Just name 10 things from GB like that which are more important for every single person on earth than the "inventions" of China, like paper or the greek "inventions", like democracy, Socrates, Aristotle, Plato' s philosophical theories, Parthenon and its impact to world's architecture, theatre, olympic games, pythagorean geometry, etc etc. Im curious to learn.
> Even the english language, is not the world's most spoken. Fist is the chinese, spoken by 1,205m pieople, 2nd the arabic and 3rd the spanish.



Habeus corpus ?


----------



## Zenith

I also thought that the path of fireworks tracking all the way to the Olympic stadium would look incredible on the snaking thames. Imagine doing that but with flames. I thought of the lighting of the beacons of Minas Tirith in Lord of the Rings when I saw it.


----------



## city_thing

Zenith said:


> Oh **** off will you. Not only are you wrong but you and others like you have derailed this thread and led it to the point of madness. Take the ignorance to another thread and leave us in peace.
> 
> If you do not know what the UK has done then that is your problem. If you cannot see why English is the worlds most spoken language (do you know what most spoken means?) then that is your problem. You speak English yourself for christsake, think about it.
> 
> And to Sexas, desist your complaining, start listening to other people and allow the thread to get back on track immediatley, if it will again.


I think I'm in love with you and your abrasive ways.

The UK has done more to shape the modern world than any other country on Earth, anyone that doesn't realise this is simply ignorant.


----------



## city_thing

somataki said:


> Ok, the industrial revolution is really a huge issue. Totally agree. But what else? Someone talked about million of "gifts".


Computers, the Magna Carta, East Enders etc. etc.

Do you really want me to name them all?


----------



## Leesome

East enders... HAHAHAH!! love it... 

Anyway, can we now get back to what this thread is actually about?!?!?


----------



## ecotecture

jerseyboi said:


> LONDON EXPECTED TO BE EXCELLENT
> 
> Experts believe that London 2012 will have a hard job to match
> the opening ceremony and organisation of Beijing 2008 however
> the British are very creative and the 2012 games are to be more friendly
> and relaxed, less formal than 2008 games.
> The British are renowned for there creativity and eccentric ideas that should
> be exciting and the Brit's don’t need to spend the money to achieve spectacle.
> 
> 2012 games will be a show case of British talent and creativity and be very diffrent
> from 2008. Each nation does its own ideas and the UK olympics will be very 'British'
> 
> Already London 2012 has a diffrent stadium concept from the previous games this is only
> the start for London 2012 !
> London does dare to be diffrent from the previous games!
> From bbc


:lol:

I can feel the creativity while looking at the logo!


----------



## ecotecture

city_thing said:


> But the United Kingdom has had far more influence than China, ...


hno:

Imperialism isn't actually a good thing.

Edit: The industrial revolution wasn't really the best invention. Green Olympics and celebtrating the industrial revolution won't work.
And the language came from europe. It is familiar with dutch and german for example.


----------



## YelloPerilo

Monty Python should be revived, they have the humour, the creativity and they embody what most people (outside of UK) would consider to be truly British.


----------



## ecotecture

Little Britain!


----------



## UK Resident

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by city_thing
> But the United Kingdom has had far more influence than China, ...


That's a very bold statement.



> *Imperialism isn't actually a good thing*.


lol... I mentioned somewhere else, that whoever our artistic director is, needs to tread carefully over what to present in the opening ceremony, especially in terms of our history.



> Edit: The industrial revolution wasn't really the best invention. Green Olympics and celebtrating the industrial revolution won't work.


lol... somewhat a contradiction....



> And the language came from europe. It is familiar with dutch and german for example.


Yes, that is true. Does anyone know whether the originator is Latin? Someone mentioned it once, but I wasn't sure. As for english being widespread , that again is a product of Imperialism.

Anyway, like our language, the industrial revolution (no matter how inappropriate) and other later inventions, were formed on the back of other 'inventions'.


----------



## RobH

UK Resident said:


> Yes, that is true. Does anyone know whether the originator is Latin?


No, although Latin did have later influences on English.

Most languages spoken from India westwards are - amazingly - believed to have a common source language known as Proto Indo-European. 1 billion people now speak a language originating from this original language; a language spoken thousands of years ago by a tiny number of people in a small area (believed to be close to Ukraine).

As you can see from the diagram, English is on the Germanic branch. This is because Germanic tribes (who were initially groups of adventurers) introduced a completely new language to England which overpowered the Celtic languages that were spoken in these regions. 

Latin is on the Italic branch which developed seperately from the Germanic languages.


----------



## hoosier

Who cares about the opening and closing ceremonies anyways? That is not what the Olympics are about!! Good facilities, a safe environment, and providing excellent security are the most important components to any successful Olympics.

It will be nice to have this event in a country where people are free to express their opinions and practice whatever religion they choose.


----------



## ecotecture

hoosier said:


> Who cares about the opening and closing ceremonies anyways?


ME!!! :bash:


----------



## ecotecture

I could imagine a very "royal" looking ceremony, in honour to the Queen. She is ruling the modern UK, but represents like no other person on earth the old royal monarchy IMO. Maybe it's the last chance for the UK to make a very royal opening with such legendary woman!

(Well, I hope you understand what I wanted to say. I can't find the right words at the moment.)


----------



## RobH

It'd be nice to have a reflection of the Diamond Jubilee in there somewhere, I agree.


----------



## chest

hopefully the opening ceremony for London 2012 will be about half an hour long. I've always hated opening ceremonies.


----------



## MGM

Mo Rush said:


> ah. you meant waiting during, not waiting on.
> 
> Solution: have teams enter from each entrance onto the field, limiting the time it takes. exercise balls are great too.
> 
> maybe have glow in the dark exercise balls.


Even they get into stadium for more than one entrance, we have 205 nations to be announced... And after the parade, they still have to be on their feet. The parade is not a march anymore and should be FUN to the athlets - the biggest stars of the party.

Let's see if London will call another great DJ to entertain the audience during the parade.


----------



## backupcoolmen

olympics are almost like the modern world's fair


----------



## JILN

*WOW...*

Congratulations London. Greetings from Mexico...see you soon^^


----------



## foundation

OK, here's a few thoughts...

After Beijing, London 2012 should create a new area on their website where you can post your ideas for the opening ceremony

The athletes parade should be scaled down to perhaps the flag carrier and one chosen athlete or even a person of great significance to the county concerned

At the Manchester Commonwealth Games they had a DJ playing dance music during the parade - it was great fun

Don't focus on bigger is better - do something differant!

Each of the five rings should start off "live" from a separate part of London, converging on the stadium at the end of the ceremony - cutaway to live updates during the show

The person chosen to light the cauldron should be by public vote - the entire proceeds of calls, texts, etc, to recognised charity. From a pre-determined list of course - so we don't end up with the winner of Big Brother or something

Allow people to dedicate a tiny portion of the exterior fabric covering of the stadium to a loved one - either living or deceased

The day of the opening ceremong should be a public holiday - move the end of AUG bank holiday forward


----------



## ferge

Foundation, 

The athletes parade is probably more for the participants than the viewers at home, its their chance to 'arrive' at the games, to realise that they're about to partake in the biggest event of their lives, many for the first time... so despite it being a time-consuming tradition... I think it should be kept for the athletes that are able to attend..


----------



## Sexas

ferge said:


> Foundation,
> 
> The athletes parade is probably more for the participants than the viewers at home, its their chance to 'arrive' at the games, to realise that they're about to partake in the biggest event of their lives, many for the first time... so despite it being a time-consuming tradition... I think it should be kept for the athletes that are able to attend..


^^ agree, 99% of those athletes will never have a hope getting a Olympic medal, let them walk as long as they want, they work hard for it!!...If I am an athlete work my whole life for the Olympic, I sure will like to stay inside the stadium FOREVER!!


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Our opening ceremony will suck. Big time, unless we get it right and make it truely rememberal.

We have Victorian London, Royals, Trains, Coffee sippers, Wars, Music variety, freedom and tax. Lets see what we can make here..

Seriously, this opening ceremony won't suck because it won't rival the beijing games opening ceremony. 

But the dancers will be under-paid teens from near london suburbs who don't want to be there [or look like it] and it will rain! 

I think we need to show the history of a violent britain. One Brits aren't familiar with compared to modern Britian but one that is distinctivly British. One where chinese spectators go wild at Queen look a likes and Americans take thousands of pictures of the Queens guards with new 2012 special funky lighting up hats.


----------



## jerseyboi

Handover to London from Beijing.

After Chinese wizardry at the opening Ceremony, London, which hosts the 2012 Olympics, will rely on its famous footballer David Beckham to enthrall the spectators at the closing's handover ceremony on August 24. 

At the closing Ceremony, London will be handed over the baton, in a manner of speaking, for 2012.

The ceremony will also see former Led Zeppelin guitarist Jimmy Page performing a duet with pop star Leona Lewis.

Signifying the handover to London, the 33-year-old soccer superstar Beckham is expected to arrive on top of a red double-decker bus -- a trademark London transport - and will then kick a football into the crowd to celebrate.

Hundreds of dancers from Britain will then perform a series of ballet and break-dancing routines as the countdown for 2012 Olympics gets underway.

Beckham will be joined by the urban group ZooNation and performers from the Royal Ballet and CandoCo, a troupe of disabled dancers, at the Closing ceremony, which is also expected to be a breath-taking one. It will include segments from London, which hosts the next Games.

London will put across a very relaxed but modern image!

The visitors and the locals, alike, are still talking about the sensational opening Ceremony held on Aug 8. The three-and-half-hour performance, which culminated with China's iconic gymnast Li Ning being carried up 75 feet in the air and then a simulation saw him fly round an imaginary track created by images of the torch relay worldwide.


----------



## pacolalo

http://gonzotepec.myminicity.es/ind


----------



## marrio415

Steel City Suburb said:


> Our opening ceremony will suck. Big time, unless we get it right and make it truely rememberal.
> 
> We have Victorian London, Royals, Trains, Coffee sippers, Wars, Music variety, freedom and tax. Lets see what we can make here..
> 
> Seriously, this opening ceremony won't suck because it won't rival the beijing games opening ceremony.
> 
> But the dancers will be under-paid teens from near london suburbs who don't want to be there [or look like it] and it will rain!
> 
> I think we need to show the history of a violent britain. One Brits aren't familiar with compared to modern Britian but one that is distinctivly British. One where chinese spectators go wild at Queen look a likes and Americans take thousands of pictures of the Queens guards with new 2012 special funky lighting up hats.



You need to get real.Showcase a violent britian are you with it dude.The olympics are about unity,about everyone joining together for two weeks putting away any differences and enjoying the festival of sports.


----------



## ferge

Steel City Suburb said:


> Our opening ceremony will suck. Big time, unless we get it right and make it truely rememberal.





Steel City Suburb said:


> I think we need to show the history of a violent britain. One Brits aren't familiar with compared to modern Britian but one that is distinctivly British. One where chinese spectators go wild at Queen look a likes and Americans take thousands of pictures of the Queens guards with new 2012 special funky lighting up hats..



Yeh, cos that wouldn't suck... :nuts:

Our opening ceremony needs the involvement of the Red Arrows, probably to alight the olympic flame.. in the twilight night, before its too dark, the sihlouette of the red arrows coming over the stadium (probably from some well known landmarks like Buckingham palace (they wouldn't need to 'reeeally do it, just get those Chinese computer whizkids to make some computerised jets :lol: ) with the lead pilot setting off the couldron.. I think thats the only way you could light it in a British way with the utter woah factor.

Other than that it needs to be a ceremony that infuses the many aspects of life and show that these games are indeed for the UK and not just London.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

I feel that London will show something unique.


----------



## Big Texan

Ok, so do we have final renders/locations for all the venues?

Olympic Stadium, Aquatic Center, Gymnastics Center, etc etc etc.....

Lets see The Final Images of what we can expect to see in 4 years. ok? ok!


----------



## jerseyboi

^^latest renders 2012 London stadium


----------



## Big Texan

yay...one down, what about the other 15 to 20 locations for events?


----------



## rob_right

People outside of the UK don't realise.


----------



## DarJoLe

Or something quite refreshing.


----------



## Mo Rush

Big Texan said:


> yay...one down, what about the other 15 to 20 locations for events?


www.london2012.com


----------



## rob_right

Afraid not.


----------



## DarJoLe

David Beckham is an international icon and the Chinese go absolutely mental for him. That stadium will erupt when he comes onstage. Both him and Leona are from the Olympic Park locale and represent what the London Games is trying to achieve; bettering the lives of young people in London and beyond.

Who do you think should make an appearance?


----------



## rob_right

Maybe an Olympian?


----------



## ferge

David Beckham, one of our most famous sportsmen, and famous brands.. who was involved with the 2012 bid, why shouldn't he be the one carrying the torch on..

and as for Leona, bit suspect of a duet.. but she has a voice to fill any arena, even the bird's nest.. its a good start to showcasing 2012 in my opinion, irregardless of where or how she got to fame.


----------



## rob_right

I notice we've had to make do with the 2006 winner of X-factor.


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

rob_right said:


> I notice we've had to make do with the 2006 winner of X-factor - obviously the budget couldn't stretch as far as the 2007 winner!
> 
> Not really the greatest sign of things to come!:lol::lol::lol:


I'm no fan of the X Factor...but if you think the 2007 winner would "cost more" than the 2006 winner, then you're clearly insane.


----------



## rob_right

:cheers:


----------



## Zenith

rob_right said:


> People outside of the UK don't realise how much of an identity problem the UK now has. *I'm no British nationalist, in fact i'm completely the opposite and have a natural dislike for most parts of the country,* however there is no way in 'inclusive' modern britain they will allow the promotion of what many outsiders will consider the traditional British identity.



How lovely. Why don't you bugger off somewhere else then.


----------



## JILN

*JILN...*

Yeah, Great Leona Lewis, she is my favorite singer, fantastic and very beautifull women, I love Leona. jijiji

Greetings from México.


----------



## Zenith

rob_right said:


> I notice we've had to make do with the 2006 winner of X-factor - obviously the budget couldn't stretch as far as the 2007 winner!
> 
> Not really the greatest sign of things to come!:lol::lol::lol:


Or the fact that Leona Lewis is an amazing singer who is set to be a world famous diva, as opposed to the guy the next year of which most people have no idea of and isn't up to the job'.


----------



## Zenith

city_thing said:


> I think I'm in love with you and your abrasive ways.
> 
> The UK has done more to shape the modern world than any other country on Earth, anyone that doesn't realise this is simply ignorant.


I only just noticed this. :cheers: You must be cool


----------



## DarJoLe

rob_right said:


> May sound a bit obvious this, but given that's it's the Olympics - maybe an Olympian?


Name one UK Olympian known globally who people go mad for.


----------



## Zenith

JILN said:


> Yeah, Great Leona Lewis, she is my favorite singer, fantastic and very beautifull women, I love Leona. jijiji
> 
> Greetings from México.


Thanks for the support, I lived in Mexico too !


----------



## Zenith

rob_right said:


> May sound a bit obvious this, but given that's it's the Olympics - maybe an Olympian?


The Olympians time will come. This is a closing ceremony and people are well aware of Olympians given that it is the closing ceremony of the biggest sports event in the world full of 'Olympians'.

Darjole is right, Beckham is world famous and the Chinese love him. This seems like good planning and great PR to me.


----------



## JILN

*JILN...*



Zenith said:


> Thanks for the support, I lived in Mexico too !


Realy, fantastic, are you mexican or british, tanks.


----------



## rob_right

get real


----------



## Mo Rush

leona lewis is the first brit to go number 1 in the US since some other lady ten millions years ago.
id hardly call that "making do". I do feel sorry for heather though.


----------



## rob_right

As if.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

rob_right said:


> As for those expecting London to wow the world with it's innovation and originality - looks like you're going to be slightly disappointed!
> 
> Have a little look at this video at 6:18...is that a certain Mr David Beckham I see?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuhwQlD4ZJ4
> 
> Ripping off your ideas from Manchester - now that is desparate!!!:lol::lol::lol:


listen troll, he was part of the London bid because he was born in EAST LONDON where the games will be hosted. oh and Manchester is part of this country :nuts:


----------



## RobH

> and also has dark colored skin, so scores extra points with the PC brigade!


Stay in Birmingham would you? There will be a lot of talented people working bloody hard to make sure London 2012 is a great spectacle. If you want to sit on the sidelines and spout shite like that (which quite frankly is embarrassing and makes you sound like you've come straight from the 1970s), then do. But don't come to London.

hno:hno:

To be perfectly honest, I'm heartened that the likes of you doesn't like what London is doing, because if you did I'm fairly sure they'd be doing something wrong.

hno:hno:


----------



## rob_right

I'm all in favour of using Linford Christie.


----------



## RobH

One idea is vauguely similar. If you reckon you could do better write to LOCOG.


----------



## Mo Rush

Downfallen said:


> I'll interpret that for you.
> 
> 'err.....we dont have the money to do what Beiijing has done.
> 
> 
> <Seb Coe exits stage left.........quickly> :lol:


correction: we arent allowed to spend excessive amounts of money the way BEijing has because people and media in the UK are actually allowed to hold those in charge accountable for using their tax money.

as before some very confused people. even those that actually live in london. ill put it down to growing up.


----------



## Englishman

I still think it's a shame 2012 is not using the old logo featuring the Thames. The visit London advert reminded me of it.


----------



## Downfallen

> correction: we arent allowed to spend excessive amounts of money the way BEijing has because people and media in the UK are actually allowed to hold those in charge accountable for using their tax money


Correction...
We ( the Government) dont have the money to spend on it....
If they had the money to spend....it would find a way through prying eyes.
Further investment would have to come from 'public funds' ( lottery) or an unlikley(and undesirable) redirection of government funds, or through some creative private investment initiatives.
The governments financial position has been made crystal clear as regards funding for 2012


----------



## Mo Rush

I wouldnt call a 9 billion pound package as "limited" . Thats a huge sum of money, and it doesnt indicate any signs of a lack of commitment to the Games. The designs/architecture were thought out well before the 9 billion pound package. That doesn't include many other major investments accelerated due to the Games or infrastructural improvements directly linked to the Games.


----------



## sam-whit-kid

4 million on a shitty ad campaign that people will hate for making London look overpowering and better than any other country on the planet!!!!

Come on olympic park designers...you could have bought at LEAST 5 more trees for the park, with that much cash!

I'm with downfallen on this one. SPEND BILLIONS. just think of the cool points London would get!! think of he cool points


----------



## DarJoLe

The Visit London ad has nothing to do with the 2012 budget.


----------



## sam-whit-kid

well the point was that 4million thrown at an ad campaign (although now ive thought about it 4million isnt that much for 4 years on a worldwide basis for adverts everywhere) seemed a bit much when apparently the costs are spiraling out of control so it all needs to be cut back. 

i am still very pleased with what london is getting however. looking at the 3D visualisation, on the staduim forum, of the entire olympic park we wont be doing that bad. As long as they doint ruin he velodrome...im not fussed!


----------



## DarJoLe

sam-whit-kid said:


> well the point was that 4million thrown at an ad campaign (although now ive thought about it 4million isnt that much for 4 years on a worldwide basis for adverts everywhere) seemed a bit much when apparently the costs are spiraling out of control so it all needs to be cut back.


You seemed to have missed what I said. The Visit London ad has nothing to do with the 2012 budget.


----------



## foundation

London will host a truly magnificent Olympics

Not bigger than Beijing - just different - and by the way, whatever political side of the fence you sit on, Beijing have hosted an amazing games

The countdown to London 2012 has now seriously started, and even I - as the most cynical, miserable old hobbit you could ever meet - feel incredibly proud that the next games will be in London

With all the bad news in the world right now, in the last two weeks we have proved to the world that we can be a "United Kingdom" and truly a "Great Britain!" Third in the medal table!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam-whit-kid

i love seing us 3rd on the medal table... i would love to do something like the olympics... but alas im too old!! 18 really does creep up on you


----------



## marrio415

Mo Rush said:


> Boo hoo. London is no the only city that has to deal with the ripple effect of the credit crunch of the global economy. Its not the only city/region that needs to prepare for a mega-event. I'm a bit concerned about its procurement issues. That roof and facade steel structure could be made in Italy and shipped to the UK next year. The earlier its sorted out the cheaper it is.


Yeah true but other events don't come bigger than the olympics you know what i mean.If South Africa had to price there stadiums now for the world cup they would be in deep s*** wouldn't they.


----------



## metroranger

*August 21st 2008*

August 21st 2008

Towards the City over the Stadium site from the top of Stratford Shopping Centre.










You can see the eight crane around the Olympic bowl.










To the left you can make out Tower42 & the Gherkin.
The new City cluster is going to look impressive from this angle.


----------



## Zenith

Downfallen said:


> How arrogant?
> I thought we had gotten beyond the stage we thought we ruled/represented the world
> I've lived here a long time....London certainly doesnt 'represent' the world...there are much more interesting places in the world
> Regardless of my views on 2012 I think this sets an awful tone...as tourist marketing.
> 
> Why not...something that just promotes London...as a cool city with some interesting things to see, more than enough to fill a holiday?


What the hell are you talking about Downfallen? Jesus mate calm the negativity down a bit yeah?


----------



## Sexas

marrio415 said:


> Yeah true but other events don't come bigger than the olympics you know what i mean.If South Africa had to price there stadiums now for the world cup they would be in deep s*** wouldn't they.


Big part of the funding for the Beijing Olympics come from compatriots in Hong Kong, Macao, Taiwan and Oversea Chinese. The Water Cube is fully donated by compatriots from Hong Kong , Macao, Taiwan and Oversea Chinese... 

Now we will see how much for those so call "Londoner" REALLY LOVE his/her county. Anyone have Mohamed Al-Fayed and Richard Branson's number? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JILN

*JILN...*

Go London, si se puede, see you in 2012.


----------



## jerseyboi

*The shipping forecast will herald London2012 *

Jerusalem, Greensleeves and excerpts from the shipping forecast read by Radio 4 regular Zeb Soanes interweave with three traditional sea shanties with harmonies based on the chimes of Big Ben.

The shipping forecast, a new version of the national anthem sanctioned by the Queen and the most famous footballer on the planet will herald the start of the London Olympiad tomorrow when the capital briefly takes centre stage in Beijing's Bird's Nest stadium.

As China's games officially draw to an end with a closing ceremony certain to be epic in scale and execution, London has just eight minutes to mark the official handover of the Olympic flag. 

Organisers are pinning their hopes on a very British affair marked by an innovative score, a live performance of Led Zeppelin's Whole Lotta Love, a double-decker bus and David Beckham to set the tone for 2012.

It is a hugely significant moment for the London project, with the £2.5m show offering the first opportunity to make a global statement about what the city will bring to its games. Faced with the challenge of conveying so much in so short a time, it has gone for instantly recognisable icons and a big rock moment. The 70-strong cast rehearsed for for two weeks at a private airfield outside Beijing. 

Martin Green, head of ceremonies for London 2012, said the intention was to spark a celebration for the capital and the country. "We have eight minutes to say 'this is London'. We don't want to overcomplicate, to rebrand the nation or stage an opening ceremony. This is a short sharp, shock that fires the starting gun for London."

Protocol demands that the official handover begin with the Olympic flag being handed from the mayor of the current host to the president of the International Olympic Committee, Jacques Rogge, who in turn passes it on to Boris Johnson, the mayor of London. Once he has waved the flag the required six times it will be carried out of the stadium accompanied by the National Youth Orchestra singing the national anthem, arranged by music director Philip Sheppard.

Then an animated title sequence bookended by the BBC World Service call sign, This Is London, will be played on the screens as a red double-decker bus, No 2012, arrives in the stadium. 

Awaiting it on the far side of the track at a London bus stop next to a zebra crossing complete with belisha beacons, will be the 36 dancers from the hip-hop troop Zoo Nation, the CanDoCo Contemporary Dance Company and Royal Opera artists, all sheltering under umbrellas.

The bus will make its way round the track to a score written by Sheppard that evokes Britain's musical heritage without abandoning the contemporary tone. Jerusalem, Greensleeves and excerpts from the shipping forecast read by Radio 4 regular Zeb Soanes interweave with three traditional sea shanties with harmonies based on the chimes of Big Ben.

Halfway round the track the bus will be joined by cycling gold medallists Chris Hoy and Victoria Pendleton, and BMX star Shanaze Reade dressed as a courier, a City gent and a London biker. Reade hopes to take part despite injuring her wrist when crashing out of the BMX final yesterday.

When the bus arrives at the stop, a nine-year-old Londoner, Tayyiba Dudhwala, will emerge to be handed a football by Erika Tham, a Chinese-Canadian chosen to represent the children of the world. 

As the people in the queue dance beneath their brollies, the bus will begin a transformation, its roof opening like a lotus flower to reveal a stage. Leona Lewis will emerge on a platform to perform an R&B aria. Meanwhile, Led Zeppelin guitarist Jimmy Page will appear at the other end of the bus and strike out the opening chords of Whole Lotta Love. In order to meet the eight-minute limit the song has been curtailed, but to Page's delight now cuts straight to the solo.

As the duet climaxes, Beckham rises up on a third platform clutching the football flanked by a cellist and violinist in Team GB kit, and kicks the ball into the athletes packed in the centre field of the stadium. The bus departs, transformed into an ersatz carnival float.

Stephen Powell, the creative director, said the intention was to create a quintessentially British moment


----------



## Vanguard

Zenith said:


> What the hell are you talking about Downfallen? Jesus mate calm the negativity down a bit yeah?



I think he's mentally ill.


----------



## Rory990

Mo Rush said:


> I wouldnt call a 9 billion pound package as "limited" . Thats a huge sum of money, and it doesnt indicate any signs of a lack of commitment to the Games. The designs/architecture were thought out well before the 9 billion pound package. That doesn't include many other major investments accelerated due to the Games or infrastructural improvements directly linked to the Games.



And tbh, if we can pull these games of, in this time of economic difficulty in the uk, and the world i will be amazed and so pleased and proud to be british, only y'day it was announced we are on the verge of recession, and we will most proberly go through a recession before these games come here, and i bet my LIFE that we will pull of a magnificent olympics. and am not sure many countries will be able to pull that of, but i bet london will


----------



## jerseyboi

*







Handover day to London2012*

Posted by AlL gUUd. Some of the venues for 2012
O2 - Gymnastics
























WIMBLEDON - tennis









LORDS CRICKET – archery









REGENTS PARK Road Cycling









HYDE PARK Triathlon and 10km Open Water Swim









EXCEL CENTRE Boxing, Fencing, Judo, Table Tennis, Taekwondo, Weightlifting, Wrestling, Boccia, Paralympic Table Tennis, Paralympic Powerlifting, Wheelchair Basketball.

















ETON DORNEY Rowing, Flatwater Canoe/Kayak, Paralympic Rowing.









ROYAL ARTILLARY BARRACKS Shooting, Paralympic Shooting.









GREENWICH

























HORSE GUARDS Beach Volleyball









WEMBLEY Football


----------



## Brightonboi

WTF with the natinol anthem ?


----------



## Maxxclip

MTF said:


> This thread needs a big pic update otherwise it will end up in London vs Beijing discussion.


:yes:i agree..pix pix pix:horse:


----------



## Vanguard

Siopao said:


> London will be a victim of comparison for the next 4 years.
> 
> And the Handover performance wasn't so impressive. For me, it's too broadway-ish and there's nothing really to look forward to for the Opening Ceremony in 2012. And... Leona Lewis? Are you kidding me? Is that what London has? Pop Culture? There's nothing spectacular about that.* London doesn't have that rich cultural identity that Beijing has. That is probably why Olympic Athletes aren't so enthusiastic about London like they were 4 years ago when Beijing was the next host.*



:hilarious:hilarious:scouserd:


----------



## metroranger

*23rd August 2008*

Stadium from the Greenway. 










Main entrance to the stadium.










Check out the time lapse here.

Towards the Aquatics Centre site from the Greenway.










The two cranes in the distance are part of the Stratford City development (See link below).


----------



## city_thing

Siopao said:


> London will be a victim of comparison for the next 4 years.
> 
> And the Handover performance wasn't so impressive. For me, it's too broadway-ish and there's nothing really to look forward to for the Opening Ceremony in 2012. And... Leona Lewis? Are you kidding me? Is that what London has? Pop Culture? There's nothing spectacular about that. London doesn't have that rich cultural identity that Beijing has. That is probably why Olympic Athletes aren't so enthusiastic about London like they were 4 years ago when Beijing was the next host.


So much stupidity, such a little post.

I'm not even going to bother trying to correct such a delusional statement. I can only hope that it's actually sarcasm.


----------



## jak3m

Siopao said:


> London will be a victim of comparison for the next 4 years.
> 
> And the Handover performance wasn't so impressive. For me, it's too broadway-ish and there's nothing really to look forward to for the Opening Ceremony in 2012. And... Leona Lewis? Are you kidding me? Is that what London has? Pop Culture? There's nothing spectacular about that. London doesn't have that rich cultural identity that Beijing has. That is probably why Olympic Athletes aren't so enthusiastic about London like they were 4 years ago when Beijing was the next host.


HAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHa

i can't even describe in words how stupid that post is.


----------



## DarJoLe

Siopao said:


> London doesn't have that rich cultural identity that Beijing has. That is probably why Olympic Athletes aren't so enthusiastic about London like they were 4 years ago when Beijing was the next host.


Oh please.


----------



## MTF

I hope they will do something about those high tension electric poles if they dont they will be such a eye soar.


----------



## ClishMaclaver

It seems everyone has already commented on that lost post by Saipao. I chuckled aswell.



> London doesn't have that rich cultural identity that Beijing has


Cultural identity is Londons strongest point.


----------



## ClishMaclaver

MTF said:


> I hope they will do something about those high tension electric poles if they dont they will be such a eye soar.


They are all going undergound!


----------



## madjackmcmad

acc521 said:


> From a Chinese point of view, they did all they could to ensure they didn't lose face and unsuprisingly the cost of this was that to most Westerners, it was very dull and lifeless.


Exactly, I enjoyed the games immensly but where was the usual fun for the Athletes at the closing ceremony?

London will be great. But it will be different (as it should be)


----------



## Sexas

Most people don't hold too much hope for the London one for a reason, unlike Beijing, people was looking forward for the Beijing game, no matter they like it or hate it, they want to see how it come out. But the London one...people just don't care, London fail to create excitment


----------



## RobH

I'm sorry to tell you this Sexas but most people outside of China couldn't care less about Beijing in 2004. It was an event a long way off in a country most people I know didn't think should have it.

The excitement really starts to build in the months leading up to the Games. It's the same for all hosts, London will be no different.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Sexas said:


> Most people don't hold too much hope for the London one for a reason, unlike Beijing, people was looking forward for the Beijing game, no matter they like it or hate it, they want to see how it come out. But the London one...people just don't care, London fail to create excitment


Did you not see the party in London on the day of the handover then?? :dunno: 

40,000 people in front of Buckingham Palace all having a good time, excited about the Olympics, looking forward to the Olympics - lots of atmosphere, lots of fun. 

If this happens on the day of the handover, 4 years before the London Olympics, imagine what it will be like when the 2012 games begin.


----------



## ClishMaclaver

Sexas said:


> Most people don't hold too much hope for the London one for a reason, unlike Beijing, people was looking forward for the Beijing game, no matter they like it or hate it, they want to see how it come out. But the London one...people just don't care, London fail to create excitment


London doesn't create excitement? 

I dont understand why there are so many idiots on these forums. I thought it would at least have a majority with common sense!

Nobody knew what was happening in beijing because they couldn't bloody report it.


----------



## Mo Rush

Sexas said:


> Most people don't hold too much hope for the London one for a reason, unlike Beijing, people was looking forward for the Beijing game, no matter they like it or hate it, they want to see how it come out. But the London one...people just don't care, London fail to create excitment


people certainly dont care.


















I rest my case.


----------



## ClishMaclaver

Have you ever wondered why London is littered with foreign nationals, tourists, sport events, concerts, movie premiers, fashion parades, carnivals?


----------



## ClishMaclaver

Now just imagine this in Beijing?


----------



## ClishMaclaver




----------



## acc521

Yes, I mean why would one of the most multicultural, exciting, international cities in the world holding the Olympics be of any relevance to anyone? :bash:

In Australia I know the general vibe regarding Beijing was that it just didn't seem like the Olympics. The lack of a human side to the games and the general 'fakeness' rubbed a lot of people the wrong way.

It was good being in the same time zone though :lol:


----------



## city_thing

ClishMaclaver said:


> London doesn't create excitement?
> 
> *I dont understand why there are so many idiots on these forums. I thought it would at least have a majority with common sense!
> *
> Nobody knew what was happening in beijing because they couldn't bloody report it.


Sometimes I'm absolutely astounded by how stupid, insular, ignorant and naive some people on here are.

I hope whoever it was that claimed London doesn't have culture is feeling absolutely stupid now. People like that really should be singled out and ridiculed. Have they even ever heard of London? Are they confusing it with Dubai or something?

The London games will be the best ones ever, I'm sure of it.

On a side note, the Australian media's going to town about Jacques Rogge not saying that the Beijing Games were 'the best games ever' - he didn't say it about Athens either, but he did say it about Sydney - so everyone here is assuming that it still stands and they [to date] they are still the best Games ever. I'm quite sure that he'll be saying 'the best Games ever' at the London closing ceremony.

I'm probably biased though, London's my home town and I love every single inch of the city.


----------



## Metroguy78

yeah i notice that mr Rogge didnt say best ever, and im glad he didn't. I loved the Beijing games but it was no where near as enjoyable as Sydney for fun and envolvement. I just felt a little uneasy at how marshalled and military it seemed. I am sure that the Chinese really loved having people in their city but I couldn't help think there was some enforcers making sure they were all smiling.

London will be great fun, and i'm proud they will set a precedence for the way olympics should be sport first, show off arenas third or forth.

I will be making my spare room available to rent to incoming althetes as will my neighbours, I will also be volunteering to help our on anything I can. 

It is nice that now London is the host city that the excitement has gone up a level


----------



## acc521

I remember reading something a while back from the IOC saying that they won't be saying "best ever" because they always used to say it after each one and they no longer want to be seen as comparing and so forth.


----------



## scgirush

city_thing said:


> On a side note, the Australian media's going to town about Jacques Rogge not saying that the Beijing Games were 'the best games ever' - he didn't say it about Athens either, but he did say it about Sydney - so everyone here is assuming that it still stands and they [to date] they are still the best Games ever.


Jacques Rogge did not say "the best games ever" at the Sydney closing ceremony, it was Juan Antonio Samaranch, the former IOC president, and he used to say it at every closing ceremony in his presidency (1980 – 2001) except in Atlanta. When Jacques Rogge got elected he said he will never say it. Personally I think the '00 '04 and '08 Olympics were pretty much on the same level. Okay they all had their flaws but they were overall pretty astonishing. Let's see how London does. 

hey first post :cheers:


----------



## zee

welcome to the forum


----------



## maldini

city_thing said:


> Sometimes I'm absolutely astounded by how stupid, insular, ignorant and naive some people on here are.
> 
> I hope whoever it was that claimed London doesn't have culture is feeling absolutely stupid now. People like that really should be singled out and ridiculed. Have they even ever heard of London? Are they confusing it with Dubai or something?
> 
> The London games will be the best ones ever, I'm sure of it.
> 
> On a side note, the Australian media's going to town about Jacques Rogge not saying that the Beijing Games were 'the best games ever' - he didn't say it about Athens either, but he did say it about Sydney - so everyone here is assuming that it still stands and they [to date] they are still the best Games ever. I'm quite sure that he'll be saying 'the best Games ever' at the London closing ceremony.
> 
> I'm probably biased though, London's my home town and I love every single inch of the city.


Don't you realize IOC President Rogge broke the tradition of saying the "best games ever"? It was Samaranch's tradition of saying "best games ever". Samaranch was still IOC President for Sydney 2000 Olympics. But when Rogge took over in 2001, he broke that traditon by 
saying something different every time.


----------



## maldini

Metroguy78 said:


> yeah i notice that mr Rogge didnt say best ever, and im glad he didn't. I loved the Beijing games but it was no where near as enjoyable as Sydney for fun and envolvement. I just felt a little uneasy at how marshalled and military it seemed. I am sure that the Chinese really loved having people in their city but I couldn't help think there was some enforcers making sure they were all smiling.
> 
> London will be great fun, and i'm proud they will set a precedence for the way olympics should be sport first, show off arenas third or forth.
> 
> I will be making my spare room available to rent to incoming althetes as will my neighbours, I will also be volunteering to help our on anything I can.
> 
> It is nice that now London is the host city that the excitement has gone up a level


Don't be so jealous about China. Beijing has shown that they put the top priority to the sports themselves. Just because they built impressive arenas did not meant that they did not put top priority to the sports.
Now for London, just because the arenas will not be as impressive as Beijing's, does not mean the sports themselves will be successful.


----------



## TONZI

Well, every Olympic host has its own unique surprise every four years. We cannot dismiss the fact that England is one of the world's super economies. At this time, to be modest about their hosting is one of the first things that London ought to do. Who would ever insult a present host of an ongoing Olympics by telling the next host is going to outpour more than the present? I think that would be unethical to do when you're saying that to the front of millions of Chinese and not to mention you're currently standing in their turf. One thing, to boast of something that has not happened yet is very awkward to do, and, more to that, what if what you boasted would not actually materialize? 

The closing ceremony and the glimpse of 2012 London was just a teaser, a puzzle that would linger in the minds of the whole world for the next four years. And having the kind of Olympics we had in Beijing? That will give a deeper thought to our minds on what London will offer. And we know, they will not disappoint all of us. Don't close your minds on what London will offer. Instead, let London inspire what it wants to do by not comparing what they haven't accomplished yet against Beijing who has already benchmarked their hosting.


----------



## Epi

I don't see why there would be much of a difference between London and Beijing aside from the amount of entertainment in the Opening/Closing ceremonies. I mean it's not like the vast majority of the people on Earth actually GO to these cities to see how 'fun' it is, they just watch the sports on TV... and no matter where you host it, it will be exactly the same on TV. It's the sports, the athletes and the athletic competition which matters.

Therefore the amount of 'fun' is completely irrelevant except to the people actually living in the city. I think aside from people who are bitter they got forced out of their homes and were not happy with the compensation homes, most people in Beijing were pretty happy about the Olympics. A lot of people went out to celebrate in all of their pre-olympics parties, bunched up in giant outdoor areas to watch the opening/closing ceremonies on giant TV screens in many areas set up around Beijing, lined the streets to watch the longer races and the Marathon, volunteered to help out in record numbers (NBC in America said there were 1 million volunteers!) and enjoyed the games on TV like everyone else.

I for one thought the athletes looked like they were enjoying themselves at the closing ceremonies from what I saw on NBC. Maybe they only showed soldiers on BBC or something.


----------



## city_thing

maldini said:


> Don't you realize IOC President Rogge broke the tradition of saying the "best games ever"? It was Samaranch's tradition of saying "best games ever". Samaranch was still IOC President for Sydney 2000 Olympics. But when Rogge took over in 2001, he broke that traditon by
> saying something different every time.


Well perhaps you should've read all of my post and realised that it was the media saying it and not me 

Duh...


----------



## jak3m

_*Sneek peek:*
The structure of the Olympic Stadium for the London 2012 Games is already beginning to take shape..._


----------



## jerseyboi

*2012 Games ceremony to be city-wide*

Organisers of London 2012 will not try to *imitate (stadium)* pageantry of the opening and closing ceremonies at the Beijing Games, Olympics minister Tessa Jowell has said.

Instead of holding the ceremonies inside the main Olympic Stadium, the London organising committee is looking at staging a series of events across the city.

Ms Jowell said: "We don't want to try to emulate Beijing. What we want is new ways of thinking about the opening ceremony.

"We want the whole of London to be involved, with different parts of London taking part in the ceremony. The London Games must be deeply democratic, with the city's citizens feeling they're intimately involved.

"I think what you will see is a very vivid sense of celebration right across the city at both the opening and closing ceremonies."

Ms Jowell told The Independent that the Beijing Games were very impressive but London could improve on a number of areas when it hosts the Games.

She said: "In terms of great organisation, fantastic facilities, and a welcoming attitude and pride among the people, Beijing was superb. But there are things we can and will do better.

"I saw lots and lots of Chinese people standing outside stadiums, on the wrong part of a perimeter fence, as observers rather than participants. We must reverse that trend and make sure our Olympics are more accessible.

"I also want to minimise the number of empty seats in stadiums, which frustrate the public and keep them at a distance for no reason.

"And I want our volunteers to be trained better and given a more clearly defined role."


----------



## Deki

hm


----------



## Zenith

Sexas said:


> Most people don't hold too much hope for the London one for a reason, unlike Beijing, people was looking forward for the Beijing game, no matter they like it or hate it, they want to see how it come out. But the London one...people just don't care, London fail to create excitment


Oh dear Sexas I and others have continually tried to give you a chance to redeem yourself, to present a good argument and show your qualities. Really yes we are that generous *nods* I do hope you are joking with this patronising drivel because if not I believe you are speaking utter tripe. Funny how every foreigner I talk to is more excited about London than they were Beijing, but this isn't the point I am making. I believe that people were looking forward to Beijing, just as people are looking forward to London. Do you really think however that people just don't care about the London games when it is the most international city in the world, home to 300 languages etc etc etc? I find that slightly hard to believe don't you?


----------



## megacool

will you guys in this LONDON page stop being pick with beijing? (i am sure, someone will say, they are not pick with someone) yes, your GB and london are great, but why the summary always end with the word "BUT", then the result always will be: " london is better "

even someone thinking that the smile on chinese faces are organized and planed ? how f ignorant, and arrogant. most chinese people have enjoyed last 17 days with olympic, no less than anyothers on this planet.

at last, when u "Great" people would be really great, then please take respect on other side, and do not try to pick with others, and just want to show how good you are at the end. be modest and open, then you will be really Great.


----------



## Bandit

Can't wait to see the producers of American Idol and So You Think You Can Dance in charge of the London games. I'm going to find it entertainingly bad to watch with that piece at the closing ceremony as an example of what's to come.

Get ready for the worst Olympics in history.


----------



## rob_right

Too true.


----------



## maldini

megacool said:


> will you guys in this LONDON page stop being pick with beijing? (i am sure, someone will say, they are not pick with someone) yes, your GB and london are great, but why the summary always end with the word "BUT", then the result always will be: " london is better "
> 
> even someone thinking that the smile on chinese faces are organized and planed ? how f ignorant, and arrogant. most chinese people have enjoyed last 17 days with olympic, no less than anyothers on this planet.
> 
> at last, when u "Great" people would be really great, then please take respect on other side, and do not try to pick with others, and just want to show how good you are at the end. be modest and open, then you will be really Great.


Some of these western people are just jealous of China's success in many areas. All the Chinese people worldwide already know that the western media are just trying to bash China whenever possible. They like to nitpick on Chinese people. It shows you the western media are hyprocritical. Oh yeah, London will be a success before it even started.


----------



## acc521

Ugh it has nothing to with jealous or puting Beijing down. Read my post a few pages back about Chinese culture and "saving face". I'm sure to many people with this cultural background the Beijing games would have been great - and they were an efficient, well run games. There is no denying the fact that those without this cultural background (i.e. the West) see a successful games in a different way and want more than just the efficiency and grandeur that Beijing provided. Not a putdown of Beiing at all, just an acknowledgement that there are many areas where Western and Eastern cultures are different.


----------



## Sexas

Zenith said:


> Oh dear Sexas I and others have continually tried to give you a chance to redeem yourself, to present a good argument and show your qualities. Really yes we are that generous *nods* I do hope you are joking with this patronising drivel because if not I believe you are speaking utter tripe. Funny how every foreigner I talk to is more excited about London than they were Beijing, but this isn't the point I am making. I believe that people were looking forward to Beijing, just as people are looking forward to London. Do you really think however that people just don't care about the London games when it is the most international city in the world, home to 300 languages etc etc etc? I find that slightly hard to believe don't you?


funny about it is...for once (really! for once) I don't looking forward for the next Olympics


----------



## acc521

Well I don't think too many people outside of London or non-Britons are going to be "looking forward" to these Olympics per se until they are closer. Just like any major event, the hype won't really kick in until a few month before hand.

It's like me (an avid football fan) saying that I'm not really looking forward to the 2012 Champion's league final yet.


----------



## Zenith

megacool said:


> will you guys in this LONDON page stop being pick with beijing? (i am sure, someone will say, they are not pick with someone) yes, your GB and london are great, but why the summary always end with the word "BUT", then the result always will be: " london is better "
> 
> even someone thinking that the smile on chinese faces are organized and planed ? how f ignorant, and arrogant. most chinese people have enjoyed last 17 days with olympic, no less than anyothers on this planet.
> 
> at last, when u "Great" people would be really great, then please take respect on other side, and do not try to pick with others, and just want to show how good you are at the end. be modest and open, then you will be really Great.



Good words.


----------



## Zenith

Sexas said:


> funny about it is...for once (really! for once) I don't looking forward for the next Olympics


Yawn, that is your problem. Perhaps one day you will get the chance to visit London.


----------



## jerseyboi

*The Olympic torch will be carried round Britain before the start of the 2012 *

The Olympic torch will be carried round Britain before the start of the 2012 Games — but there will be no repeat of China’s protest-scarred worldwide relay. 

Tessa Jowell, the Olympics minister, said she had “a lot of enthusiasm” for the idea of the torch being taken round the “villages, towns and cities in the UK” which could apply to be part of the route. 

Jowell, unveiling plans for four years of lead-up events, starting next month, said in an interview with The Sunday Times: “There would be no more powerful way of making them feel part of the Olympics, would there?” 

Although welcoming the world will be one of the themes of the Cultural Olympiad that begins on the weekend of September 26, the torch relay is set to be restricted to Britain. 

China’s decision to take the torch around the world turned into a global protest against its policies in Tibet, in which protesters scuffled with tracksuit-wearing security minders. 

The plans for Britain’s Olympics, to be announced this week, show an attempt to create a more welcoming atmosphere than the impressive but gargantuan events at the bird’s nest stadium in Beijing. 

A week ahead of the opening ceremony on July 27, 2012, two days of free performances will take place on five stages along the Thames representing the continents and Olympic rings. 

The World River weekend will mark the culmination of the Cultural Olympiad which begins with the Open Weekend next month. Events include the illumination of Windsor Castle and other landmarks in the colours of London 2012. 

Highlights over the coming four years will include festivals, free performances and the commissioning of a series of public works of art in each of the nine English regions, and one each in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. These will become national focal points for the Olympic celebrations and new works could include sculptures on the scale of the 65ft-high Angel of the North. 

Tracey Emin and Damien Hirst could be among those approached to help the Arts Council choose winners from ideas submitted. 

Jowell also disclosed that organisers have shaved £1.5 billion off the cost of the Games by simplifying the design of the main stadium and aquatic centre, and reducing the size of the Olympic Park. She admitted more money than originally predicted would be needed, but insisted the total cost to taxpayers would not rise above the £9.3 billion budget. 

“There’s no more money. None from the taxpayer, none from the lottery, none from the government,” she said. 

Jowell, who has returned from three weeks in Beijing, said there were lessons to be learnt from China’s experience. 

Although the 2008 Games were acclaimed as the most spectacular ever, there were empty seats at events, security was often overzealous, and the opening and closing shows were considered too long. Jowell believes there is a “good case” for staging shorter ceremonies and has staked her reputation on ensuring venues are packed. 

“My ambition is to see seats filled, every Londoner having the opportunity to see some event, and people being able to come from around the country. It’s not simple, but we are determined to crack this,” she said. 

Jowell promised investment in school sports, labelling the attitude of many teachers and councils that competition is bad for children as “complete idiocy”. The minister blamed the Conservatives and “ill- informed, politically correct Labour authorities” for eroding sport in state schools. 

“It was a great injustice that was done in removing competition from schools and school sports. Kids learn an enormous amount from the brutality of competition,” said Jowell, adding that children benefited from learning how to be good losers as well as winners. 

Boris Johnson, the London mayor, has indicated he will find a role for Jowell in planning for the Olympics if Labour loses the next election. She admitted the Conservatives’ huge poll lead meant the government was in a “very serious situation”, but insisted the situation was “utterly recoverable”, if Labour could demonstrate it was “still in the game”. 

*Cultural Olympiad

On the weekend of September 26-28, a four-year Cultural Olympiad will begin the countdown to London 2012. Highlights include: 

— A total of 300 events, including the illumination of buildings such as Windsor Castle in Olympic colours. 

— Each of Britain’s 12 regions will host a work of public art, such as a performance or sculpture, marking the Olympiad. 

— A national singing day for Britain is intended to become a global event. 

— July 2011: Construction finishes on main stadium. 

— July 21-22, 2012: World River Festival welcomes the world to the Games. The event will feature five stages held along the Thames, inspired by the Olympic rings. 

— July 27, 2012: Opening ceremony of the Games.*

"We don't want to try to emulate Beijing," said Tessa Jowell, Minister for the Olympics. "What we want is new ways of thinking about the opening ceremony."


----------



## MTF

megacool said:


> will you guys in this LONDON page stop being pick with beijing? (i am sure, someone will say, they are not pick with someone) yes, your GB and london are great, but why the summary always end with the word "BUT", then the result always will be: " london is better "
> 
> even someone thinking that the smile on chinese faces are organized and planed ? how f ignorant, and arrogant. most chinese people have enjoyed last 17 days with olympic, no less than anyothers on this planet.
> 
> at last, when u "Great" people would be really great, then please take respect on other side, and do not try to pick with others, and just want to show how good you are at the end. be modest and open, then you will be really Great.


I totally agree. :cheers:


----------



## Justme

maldini said:


> Some of these western people are just jealous of China's success in many areas. All the Chinese people worldwide already know that the western media are just trying to bash China whenever possible. They like to nitpick on Chinese people. It shows you the western media are hyprocritical. Oh yeah, London will be a success before it even started.


I laugh so much when I read posts like this. What you don't seem to understand is how free country's work. This might mean that some people are critical of something and then say what they believe (something that is not possible in China).

What you see is one sided reality. You see the criticism of China in the media and you think it's a big conspiracy against your country. But at the same time you can't see the full picture.

Have a look at recent media reports on the 8minutes that London provided at the closing ceremony. Notice the criticism? Or were you too obsessed by your narrow minded Nationalist views to not see this.

In free country's people have the right to criticize what they like. This is obviously something that you can't seem to grasp. Just as many in the media made negative comments about certain aspects of the Chinese Olympics, doesn't mean they won't do the same for London. After all, they have already started.

If you can't handle freedom of thought, then lock yourself up in your own world.


----------



## ecotecture

acc521 said:


> Ugh it has nothing to with jealous or puting Beijing down. Read my post a few pages back about Chinese culture and "saving face". I'm sure to many people with this cultural background the Beijing games would have been great - and they were an efficient, well run games. There is no denying the fact that those without this cultural background (i.e. the West) see a successful games in a different way and want more than just the efficiency and grandeur that Beijing provided. Not a putdown of Beiing at all, just an acknowledgement that there are many areas where Western and Eastern cultures are different.


:nuts:

... erm ... I have no clue what you are talking about.

Sure ... the different cultures on this planet are different to each other. That's the fun. We can learn from each other. Share our knowledge and experiences.

I'm born in West-Germany. My education was very western. But I enjoyed the chinese Olympic Games more than every before. I looked forward to Athens, but were dissapointed. I looked forward to Beijing but weren't dissapointed. I expected them to do well, but I haven't expected to do that well.

I visited London few days ago. I read a lot about the handover and experienced how London got ready for their games. I love London ... I would love it even more, if it wasn't that expensive.  London is cool, but London is popular for ages now. I think people are more excited about "new cities" to host the Olympic Games. Like Beijing or maybe Rio de Janeiro in 2016!? I'm also very interested in the first indian, arabic or african Olympic Games!


----------



## acc521

^^I'm talking in general mate. Of course I can't speak for each individual


----------



## ecotecture

So in general the western people are narrowminded and aren't open for other cultures? Isn't it a bit ignorant?

I'm glad that I'm different to my european family then.


----------



## acc521

I'm just giving a legitimate reason as to why, in general, many people in western countries didn't find the Beijing games as engaging as say Sydney or Athens. Of course there is an element of cultural ignorance in there but one would have to be very naiive to not think that the same cultural ignorance exists in China as regards the western world.


----------



## foxmulder_ms

Justme said:


> ...free country's ...



This was painfully funny... You completely lack empathy.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

jerseyboi said:


> *The Olympic torch will be carried round Britain before the start of the 2012 Games — but there will be no repeat of China’s protest-scarred worldwide relay.*


*
Free Wales!*


----------



## Chevin

jerseyboi said:


> *The Olympic torch will be carried round Britain before the start of the 2012 *
> 
> The Olympic torch will be carried round Britain before the start of the 2012 Games — but there will be no repeat of China’s protest-scarred worldwide relay.


Free Scotland!


----------



## benedetton_alexandra

Justme said:


> I laugh so much when I read posts like this. What you don't seem to understand is how free country's work. This might mean that some people are critical of something and then say what they believe (something that is not possible in China).
> 
> What you see is one sided reality. You see the criticism of China in the media and you think it's a big conspiracy against your country. But at the same time you can't see the full picture.
> 
> Have a look at recent media reports on the 8minutes that London provided at the closing ceremony. Notice the criticism? Or were you too obsessed by your narrow minded Nationalist views to not see this.
> 
> In free country's people have the right to criticize what they like. This is obviously something that you can't seem to grasp. Just as many in the media made negative comments about certain aspects of the Chinese Olympics, doesn't mean they won't do the same for London. After all, they have already started.
> 
> If you can't handle freedom of thought, then lock yourself up in your own world.


i think u misunderstand

chinese ppl criticised (some) the 8 minute part in athens 2004 as well.

however ur media bashes other countries for ulterior motives (because a lot of chiense ppl know whats going on, theyve been to western countries as well as china) and certain aspects it is different and worse than china but u still bash others internal affairs even though the own ppl dont complain about it. i think it shows u cannot accept others countrys individuality

in china ppl dont bash other countries out of nowhere unless in defence.


----------



## jerseyboi

*IT industry welcomes technology challenges of 2012 & looks forward to Olympics 3.0 *

With London opting for the successful delivery of its promise of a green, secure, and integrated Olympics rests on technology. 

The aspiration is to deliver the first ‘Olympics 3.0’ with spectators being able to enjoy multiple viewpoints, real time Games updates and live travel information through mobile devices. Each audience member will be able to access information previously available only to the sports commentator in the booth. 

Intellect’s Major Events Group is comprised of over 220 companies including; Atos Origin, Consult, Deloitte, Hyperion, Nortel and Tricerion. ICT will support over 205 international sporting organisations, 20,000 worldwide media, nine million spectators, and over four billion television viewers of the games. 

Carrie Hartnell, Transformational Business Programme Manager said: 
“London will be the focus of the world’s attention in 2012 and will be showcasing the best of British technology. Broadcasting, ticketing, venue management, security and transportation will be delivered through innovative and interconnected technological solutions. Come 2012 technology will be central to London’s Games and its legacy.”

4G mobile devices, contactless access platforms and smart cards will revolutionise the experience of spectators and athletes alike. Using these devices attendees of the London Games will be able to interact with the games in a number of ways including; finding their way through the London traffic, receiving security alerts, buying tickets, web blogging on the Games live, networking with friends across the Olympic village and accessing local wireless networks for close-ups and replays of Olympic events streamed to their mobile devices. 

David Birch, Director of Consult Hyperion commented:
“By 2012 the technologies – mobile and contactless – will have come together. Major manufacturers, such as Nokia, have already begun to integrate the contactless technology into their mobile phone product range. Once again London has been in the forefront of the development of new applications and services to take advantage of this fantastic platform. Barclays, O2 and TfL have just completed an experiment involving several hundred people who have been using their phones to catch the bus, ride on the tube and buy cups of coffee with a simple wave. The possibilities for 2012 certainly look exciting.” 

Transport operators, banks and retailers are continuing to roll out new contactless terminals throughout London, laying down the rails for the next generation of contactless mobile devices to run on. This enabling infrastructure can provide a platform for a whole new set of innovative products and services to support London’s Olympics. 

Patrick Adiba, Executive Vice President for the Olympic Games at Atos Origin - Worldwide IT Partner to the International Olympic Committee through to the London 2012 Olympic Games, said:

"As we complete the delivery of the IT infrastructure and systems for the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games, we see two areas where technology will play a greater role in London in 2012. Firstly in helping to deliver the low carbon Olympic Games from helping people plan their journey to the Games through to how the Games are broadcast around the world. Secondly in improving how the global audiences watch and follow the Olympic Games. In Beijing we have processed more than double the amount of competition data for media and news agencies than we did in Athens four years ago. We believe that this will increase yet further as audiences worldwide expect more detailed and colourful information about the competition events as they happen in the way that they want to receive it."

The technology infrastructure being built into London 2012 will enable our Olympics to be environmentally sustainable, making London the low carbon Olympics. From helping people plan their journey more efficiently to intelligent building management, technology will be at the forefront in reducing London’s 2012 carbon emissions.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Video screen wrap for stadium??*

The main stadium at the London Olympics may be wrapped in a kilometre-long video screen in an attempt to create a defining visual image to rival Beijing's architecturally startling Bird's Nest arena.

London 2012 officials will return from China next week to begin detailed consideration of the "look of London", which has so far been defined by a graffiti-style logo which drew as much criticism as praise. 

Now, after the Bird's Nest became the identifying image of the 2008 games, attention will shift to how London's centrepiece stadium will appear on billions of television sets around the world.

The stadium's architect, Rod Sheard, is advocating a kilometre-long screen that would establish the London games as the first digital Olympics. Everything from images of main events to Olympic-inspired art could be projected on to the screen and Olympic officials confirmed the idea was to be developed in the coming year.

"Sydney took the opening and closing ceremony into the air with cables, Beijing has demonstrated what is currently possible using lighting and visual imagery," said Sheard, who designed the Sydney Olympic stadium and Wembley. "The London Olympic stadium will be the beginning of digital technology. We see the stadium as the ultimate communication device."

He said records, replays, previews and live events could be projected to create a kind of "Henman Hill of the Olympics".

Lord Coe, who is leading preparations for the London games, said this week: "It is unlikely we will see a games of this scale and stature again. It is unlikely this will be the format for the future. It won't be in London."

Sheard's idea will face intense scrutiny from cost controllers committed to keeping the stadium to its £496m budget. 

A digital screen is likely to cost far more than the original idea for a 30-metre-high fabric wrap to conceal scaffolding supporting 55,000 temporary seats in the 80,000-seat venue. Sources at the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) said detailed calculations had yet to be made of what could be achieved within the budget.

Early designs showed the wrap made from a recycled polymer or even hemp and decorated with still images of Olympic athletes made up of pixelated graphics to echo London 2012's graffiti-style logo.

The wrap is essential to animate an otherwise rudimentary stadium that architect Will Alsop described as "disappointing" when it was unveiled. He was among many who complained that the design, dubbed by some the "vol-au-vent", was an anticlimax after plans were ditched that imagined the stadium's exterior like petals of a flower. 

Olympic officials said yesterday that an artist or artists could be commissioned to produce ideas for the screen, which will also protect spectators and competitors from cross-winds. 

"The idea of using digital technology on the wrap of the stadium is an option that is being discussed," a source at the ODA said. "It is early days. As we look more closely at the creative treatment of this element in 2009 and 2010 we would assess the need for the creative skills of an artist and that would have to fit in with the overall look of the games."

The design of the stadium will be instrumental in creating a visual identity as it is likely to feature in the backdrop to broadcasts seen on TV around the world.

Olympic officials hope other venues, including the velodrome, by Sir Michael Hopkins, and the £303m aquatics centre, designed by Zaha Hadid, will capture the imagination, as well as the distinctly London backdrops to events such as beach volleyball at Horse Guards Parade and archery at Lord's cricket ground


----------



## jerseyboi

bbc 2012 stadium web cam>

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/content/webcams/2012_webcam2.shtml


----------



## jak3m

Chevin said:


> Free Scotland!


Yea.. Please do!:lol:


----------



## Mo Rush

trying out a different-ish fabric roof for the olympic stadium


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

MY MY MY!!!!

I think, after a bit of thinking...I like it!


----------



## meds

jerseyboi said:


> bbc 2012 stadium web cam>
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/content/webcams/2012_webcam2.shtml


cool
thanks for that


----------



## manila_eye

i'm sure london will not use fake and ghost singers.


----------



## Sexas

manila_eye said:


> i'm sure london will not use fake and ghost singers.


I think even they do, they will smarter then Beijing one and not saying anything :lol::lol:


----------



## Metroguy78

Mo Rush said:


> trying out a different-ish fabric roof for the olympic stadium


Mo Rush, where did you get this?? I much prefer this to what we have now. Makes it a little more different than just a bowl in the ground. 

this along with the projection screen idea would make me even more excited for visiting this.


----------



## Mo Rush

Metroguy78 said:


> Mo Rush, where did you get this?? I much prefer this to what we have now. Makes it a little more different than just a bowl in the ground.
> 
> this along with the projection screen idea would make me even more excited for visiting this.


I created it. Thought I'd try and build the stadium. Starting on second tier now.


----------



## DarJoLe

In some ways I think this stadium would look a lot more coherent without the wrap.


----------



## tuten

^^ You could have told us this, instead of getting our hopes up that it might actually be built! :gaah:


----------



## Mo Rush

The cost of this stadium continued to concern me.


In Cape Town we just awarded the tender for a 30,000sqm PTFE facade from hightex(non RSA firm) yesterday for 5 million Euros. The same people that worked on Berlin Olympic stadium. There is no reason why London 2012 could not get a better facade.

Another example of todays prices. A double layer roof of glass and fabric with 72 steel trusses by Birdair(US) and Pfeiffer(Ger) is costing us 43m Euros.

Even double that....why could London 2012 not order the same thing and still produce a better facade and roof. This price includes installation!

5 million Euro facade - lets triple it to 15 million
43 million roof - lets double that to 100 million

Why are they paying 400+ million euros for 55,000 temp seats and the concrete for 25,000 permanent seats.

Labour is a big factor but since these tenders for Green Point Stadium include installation by the winning bidders from abroad I can only concluded that
*
YOURE GETTING RIPPED OFF*


----------



## Mo Rush

Metroguy78 said:


> Mo Rush, where did you get this?? I much prefer this to what we have now. Makes it a little more different than just a bowl in the ground.
> 
> this along with the projection screen idea would make me even more excited for visiting this.


an updated version


----------



## meds

they look great mo!!!


----------



## Mo Rush

i've started a new thread for my olympic stadium design. would prefer not to fill up this thread with my ideas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=701546


----------



## Big Texan

have you done a render with the video screens?


----------



## Mo Rush

http://planning.london2012.com/publ...w.aspx?caseno=K0LTMFSZK0000&searchtype=WEEKLY

link to what i assume are new planning docs relating to the stadium

Reference: 08/90143/REMODA


----------



## brummad

guys, as far as the singing goes, and yes i know its nowt to do with the stadium but can we end the ideas of london having live singers. it wont happen, risks of dodgy mics plus the massive issue of echo problems in a stadium which cause broadcast sound to be appaling mean that broadcasters get a live feed into the recording for 'live performances', imagine listening to the echo you get when you have the national anthem sung b4 a rugby match in cardiff, this is why tracks are used for olympic opening ceremonies. all i care about is the diva we are gonna haveat the closing ceremony, i am feeling, that after seeing her opening night of sticky and sweet, madonna would be a perfect choice seeing as london is her adopted home, she will be 54 by then but my god on the evidence of late aug, she will still me a mover lol


----------



## city_thing

I'm not sure if any modern Olympic games use live orchestras - at the Sydney games, the symphony orchestra that was used had a 'back up tape' so they didn't play at all. The music that was actually played was done in a recording studio in suburban Sydney by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra and by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra. The Olympic Organisers said that it would have been to risky for them to play live. I can't really blame them for that, when there's 100 odd people playing the risk of a **** up would be very high.

But when it's a small group/individual singer, then they should really sing live. But I'm a purist so I'm biased - I hate any singer that mimes.


----------



## acc521

^^Not a Milli Vanilli fan I take it :lol:


----------



## RobH

> I can't really blame them for that, when there's 100 odd people playing the risk of a **** up would be very high.


Not on the musician's part it isn't. There's no way any professional ensemble wouldn't put on a fantastic live performance at an event of the magnitude of an Olympic opening ceremony. It's their job after all; it's no more or less risky than having hundreds of professional dancers. Anyway, the music they have to play at these kind of things is hardly the most avant garde, complicated music in the world.

There is of course the possible issue of exact timing with the lighting etc, so it's possible it was recorded to a click track to ensure it syncs up 100%.

But I think the biggest reason for pre-recording is so it can be mixed to work within the stadium acoustics which aren't ideal for a symphony orchestra.


----------



## Justme

RobH said:


> Not on the musician's part it isn't. There's no way any professional ensemble wouldn't put on a fantastic live performance at an event of the magnitude of an Olympic opening ceremony. It's their job after all; it's no more or less risky than having hundreds of professional dancers. Anyway, the music they have to play at these kind of things is hardly the most avant garde, complicated music in the world.
> 
> There is of course the possible issue of exact timing with the lighting etc, so it's possible it was recorded to a click track to ensure it syncs up 100%.
> 
> *But I think the biggest reason for pre-recording is so it can be mixed to work within the stadium acoustics which aren't ideal for a symphony orchestra.*


The last part nailed it exactly. The sound mix in stadiums is horrendous, which could be seen clearly by the 8min UK appearance at the closing ceremony.


----------



## il fenomeno

congrats. i thought the logo would be gay and reactionary as usual, but this is logo rocks.


----------



## Yrmom247

city_thing said:


> I'm not sure if any modern Olympic games use live orchestras - at the Sydney games, the symphony orchestra that was used had a 'back up tape' so they didn't play at all. The music that was actually played was done in a recording studio in suburban Sydney by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra and by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra. The Olympic Organisers said that it would have been to risky for them to play live. I can't really blame them for that, when there's 100 odd people playing the risk of a **** up would be very high.
> 
> But when it's a small group/individual singer, then they should really sing live. But I'm a purist so I'm biased - I hate any singer that mimes.


 Bjork totally lip synced in 2004. Atlanta and Salt Lake City used live orchestras. John Williams specifically asked for that or he wasn't going to conduct. Salt Lake City also used the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. And if you use a stadium that has no roof and a sold out crowd the acoustics are fine. I know from experience.


----------



## Dubai-Toluca

NEXT


----------



## Dubai-Toluca

OLYMPIC STADIUM LONDON 2012


----------



## tuten

I really liked that video!

Very creative.


----------



## kuw01medan

*Amazing*

*Amazing Video and Dissapointed Stadium:banana::banana:*


----------



## maldini

Sexas said:


> I think even they do, they will smarter then Beijing one and not saying anything :lol::lol:


Lip-synching is common in many previous Olympics. All big shows are like that. So it is not a big deal at all. Like in Sydney, the Sydney orchestra played to a pre-recorded music by the Sydney orchestra and Melbourne orchestra. It is only recently that they admitted to faking the performance.


----------



## manila_eye

Beijing did not only lip-synch they used ghost singer.


----------



## GreenMonk108

They could have used their third choice whose has both look and vocal, but she is older. I think they are obsess with their ideal. Anyway, olympics is not a singing competition. Let see what else London can bring to the table. :bash:


----------



## Yrmom247

Dubai-Toluca said:


> OLYMPIC STADIUM LONDON 2012


 Holy shit! I love my roots. I'm so excited.


----------



## jerseyboi

2012 Retail Stores

The Organising Committee of the London 2012 Olympic Games (Locog) is planning to open branded retail outlets where it will sell licensed products, as part of its strategy for the sale of merchandising rights to London 2012.

The sale of merchandising rights is a key source of revenue for Locog, and the organisation says it aims to raise £65m from such deals.

It is considering a competition to design the mascot, which will play a core role in the merchandising programme (MW June 12).

It has not yet been decided whether the outlets will be standalone shops or possibly franchises in department stores.

It has also been suggested that London 2012 commercial partners with their own retail outlets could take part.

Licensing for a raft of London 2012-themed products will be sold, with three deals already made. Adidas, a Tier One London 2012 partner, has acquired the rights to produce co-branded apparel. The Royal Mint has purchased the rights to produce London 2012 coins and minted a new coin to mark the official handover from Beijing to London last month.

Meanwhile, Chinese company Honav has won the contract to supply souvenir badges and pins, in the second-biggest merchandising deal to date, after Adidas.

Many more licences are available for items such as stamps, video games, computer software and toys, including the highly lucrative Olympic mascot.

Locog director of commercial negotiations Charles Wijeratna says it is expected that about £1bn-worth of London 2012-themed products will be sold.


----------



## GreenMonk108

some good news on technology front:

==========================================================
Britain leading London 2012 technology race
http://www.timesonline.co.uk
Rebecca Adlington may benefit from technological advances
Owen Slot, Chief Sports Reporter
September 8, 2008



Graphic: the sporting arms race for Gold in 2012

All they lack is John Cleese playing the part of Q, but for their next trick - the one they intend to pull off in 2012 - the brains trust behind Great Britain's Olympic success intend to bring the following futuristic advancements: radar-tracking technology for archery and the javelin; a judo robot; personalised spikes for sprinters; and a miniaturised, wireless body-sensor to help swimmers to save milliseconds on their tumble turns.

And that is just the start. According to Dr Scott Drawer, the head of research and development at UK Sport, they have only “scratched the surface”.

You may have noticed that one of the areas in which Team GB took a leap on the world at the Olympics was their progress in Beijing's techno-Games. If there were medals for men in lab coats, Britain would have been top of the podium: best bikes, best skinsuits, best canoe paddles, best meteorological equipment for the sailors. What Britain proved in Beijing was that technology can be a winner. But as Drawer said: “Because of Beijing, we now know the world is looking in. The cat is out of the bag; they have seen what we are doing.”
Related Links


The questions, therefore, are twofold: have Britain played a trump card four years too early? And if Britain were winning the technology arms race in Beijing, can they remain ahead in London?

The answer, apparently, lies in the motto that Drawer's four-man team live by, a line from Arie de Geus, the luminary oilman: “The only competitive advantage that we can sustain is to learn faster than the opposition.”

Can they? This is Drawer's take on the techno-race: “There is so much knowledge out there that we haven't exploited, it's quite frightening what we can still achieve. A lot of the ideas we first looked at in 2004 we just didn't have time to exploit, so we've got so many things already in progress. Plus we started a lot of work for the next cycle back in 2007. So for a lot of ideas, we're already into the development cycle.

“In the previous Olympiad we had to start from scratch. This time we are already out of the blocks. We're already two years ahead of where we were before the last Games.”

But this is his killer line, delivered with confidence: “In 2012 I want to have the most aerodynamic or hydrodynamic teams across all sports, who have the best equipment with the least drag and the strongest, lightest components - who can look across the start-line and know that they are in a better position than anyone else.”

For example, the single greatest technical innovation going into the London Olympics could turn out to be a wireless sensor, marginally bigger than a fingernail, that has been devised at Imperial College, London by a computer scientist who is a specialist in developing robotic machines for surgery. The e-AR sensor sits behind the ear of the athlete and can give a coach an immediate reading on speed, stride frequency and stride length and may thus, for instance, prove invaluable in improving a sprinter's start.

“Most coaches do this stuff by eye,” Drawer said. “But by having this objective information, you can make a better call. If an athlete over 12 weeks' training gets a 2 per cent improvement in performance, we would hope that with better information you could double that.”

The e-AR sensor is in testing. The intention is that it should be applicable to other sports, such as gymnastics - to measure speed of approach to the vault, speed of rotation on the pommel horse or force required to maintain a specific body posture - and swimming, with the same principle but different technology, to improve the tumble turn.

But first, and most importantly, comes the Beijing debrief. In the technology race, the only currency is knowledge and every Britain team in every sport in Beijing will have been studying the opposition to the point that they were encouraged to photograph any equipment or behaviour that seemed unusual. In other walks of life, this might be called espionage, but Drawer said: “If you don't know what your competitors are doing, then you're not in a very good position. We're much more systematic now at looking at the opposition and making sure we're not missing any tricks. We'd be negligent if we weren't checking.”

Drawer has thus kept video footage of every minute of the BBC's coverage, so that he can rewind and study. He was particularly fascinated watching the German flatwater canoes because, a year before Beijing, one of his team spotted some news announcing a design partnership with Ansys, the engineering specialist in fluid dynamics.

He is also aware that money does not necessarily equal success. The Americans attempted to move ahead in the technology race, particularly with bikes and boats, before the 1996 Games in Atlanta, but their success was negligible. The Germans are viewed as strong competitors, although their perceived weakness is that they are too inward-looking.

A mark of the British approach is to maintain as outward a vision as possible, piggybacking on the knowledge base of industries such as medicine, defence and motor sport. “Whether you are developing the new wing for the Airbus 380 or a new track bike, it's the same principles with a different application,” Drawer said.

“Within the UK we have magnificent expertise. Eighty-five per cent of F1 engineers are British. After the US, the UK is the second-best scientific nation in the world. All the F1 companies and aerospace companies are pushing the limits of knowledge and when they find something significant, we'll try to exploit it as quickly as possible. We're like a rat up a drainpipe.”

Drawer has thus brought together a range of companies and research organisations into what he calls “a virtual team”. His annual budget within UK Sport is £1.5 million, but he taps into the university network, which is on the end of £2.8 billion of research funding. His partnership with BAE Systems, for instance, gives him “access to 17,000” brains.

This is what the “brains” are telling him: that the next advances are not in equipment but in the information and feedback applicable to training. “A lot of our historical knowledge around training has come from the old East Germany and Russia,” Drawer said. “We're trying to challenge that. If you can get through, say, a max of 30 hours' training a week, can we get more return from the effort we put in by being smarter?” That is perhaps why the e-AR device is the future - that and “Graeme Obree moments”.

Obree was the Scottish cyclist who decided that because handlebars caused aerodynamic drag, he would saw his off. He did so with world record-breaking results.

Drawer has thus initiated a campaign, Ideas for Innovations, in which members of the public are invited to share their own such flashes of genius, with the reward of a £25,000 research grant. That way, he does not have only the 17,000 BAE brains working for him, he has the entire nation. And that way, maybe, in 2012, the techno-race will deliver another British winner.

Britain and Australia battle for suprmacy

The technology arms race will have something of a head-to-head feel about it over the next year, with British and Australian sports scientists out of the blocks to see who can produce the first gizmo to perfect swimming's tumble turn. Why? Consider, for example, Joanne Jackson, from Yorkshire, in the women's 400 metres freestyle in Beijing, in which she finished third, behind Katie Hoff, the silver medal-winner from the United States, by 0.23sec.

No one, for a moment, is suggesting that Jackson's tumble turn is a weakness, but if she shaved four hundredths of a second off each of her seven turns, the silver would have been hers to go alongside Rebecca Adlington's gold. This is the kind of statistic that fascinates the right kind of minds in UK Sport. They want to be able to measure a swimmer's exact movement through a turn so a coach can identify where minimal gains can be made.

There is thus a project team at work on it at Loughborough University Sports Technology Institute, attempting to produce a wireless, miniaturised body-sensor to deliver a stream of performance data. Where the sensor will be worn is one of the challenges - the small of the back is a strong possibility - as is transmitting information through water. As Drawer said: “Transmitting through water is exceptionally difficult. We know that from submarines.”

The Loughborough team have been working on the project for 18 months and hope to deliver early next year. This means they have given the Australians a big head start, but Drawer is confident. “We know the Aussies have worked on something similar for five or six years,” he said. “We're hoping to short-cut that process very quickly.”

The swimming sensory device is typical of the direction that technological advancements will take sport. The emphasis is on how to train better, smarter and more efficiently - and technology can help by providing coaches with unprecedented performance data.

This, for instance, is where the idea of a “judo robot” comes in. On a fact-finding mission in eastern Germany recently, British coaches saw a device used in wrestling called the “gut wrench”. The gut wrench is a wrestling move, but this one was like a large sausage - an instrumental device on which you perform the move, allowing it to measure torque (how much force you can apply with rotating-type movements).

A coach using the gut wrench tool can therefore be presented with statistical data pinpointing how to adapt technique to maximise power. Performance improvement over a number of weeks' training can now be minutely measured, too. UK Sport is considering devising a similar “robot” in judo that would measure speed and power in a throw.

Even before Beijing, Britain's archers and shooters were employing technology to help them to train by using a super-sensory mat on which they would stand. In both events, body balance and the moment of arrow-release or trigger-pull are critical. This mat can measure posture, balance and body movement and thus give immediate feedback on optimum body position.

The next possibility for archery may involve radar systems traditionally used by the military in missile-tracking technology. Archery coaches want to be able to measure arrow speed, the force applied at the bow and the influence of the wind on the direction and position of the arrow. This is where radar technology comes in. There is a possibility that it could work with other projectile sports, such as the javelin, shot and discus.

In diving, too, technology played a significant role pre-Beijing. Traditionally, divers practise their dives on a trampoline before doing them in the pool. The drawback here is that it is inadvisable to land head first on the trampoline, so the training process is slow.

Before Beijing, Frazer-Nash Consultancy, the engineering company, constructed a harness for divers to wear to practise new dives into the pool. The coaches can control the harness, which can limit the speed of entry into the water, thus allowing a diver to go head first without fear.

:cheers:


----------



## StephenP

Has anyone else got the feeling that the park won't be ready for 2012?:O


----------



## Mo Rush

StephenP said:


> Has anyone else got the feeling that the park won't be ready for 2012?:O


How does a feeling help?

I get a "feeling" based on the significant amount of progress thus far to prepare the site that it will be ready well before the Games.


----------



## metroranger

StephenP said:


> Has anyone else got the feeling that the park won't be ready for 2012?:O


I get a feeling as someone who walks to work through the park most days that it will be ready before 2012. The change is incredible. :bash:


----------



## steppenwolf

(On the subject of attitudes on this topic) I sometimes wish Britain was a little bit less free, so we could round up all of our stupid people and send them to an island somewhere to have some decency and education banged into them. 

There is an ugly side of patriotism. Lets not show it here. Instead, lets try a bit of good PR by not making ourselves look ridiculous by sounding arrogant and ungenerous. 
Every Olympics is the best for 4 weeks, then the next one is, thats how it works.


----------



## RobH

StephenP said:


> Has anyone else got the feeling that the park won't be ready for 2012?:O


Where does this _feeling_ come from Stephen? Nothing I've seen gives me this feeling.


----------



## ka_ching

^^ he gets this feeling after reading this:
www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/olympics/london_2012/article4837627.ece


----------



## Republica

What? Boris and common sense, whats going on!

This has just been dressed up as failure by the Times. The poor london mayor going to China to get help, when the fact of the matter is that China is a major developing country and we are right to look for investment from there! This makes perfect sense.

The park will be ready, its ahead of schedule and nothing will stop it now.


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> From the ODA


London 2012 stadium begining to rise....>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.london2012.com/plans/olympic-park/parkcams/olympic-stadium-close-up.php


----------



## Pompey77

fantastic! Has there actually been any media coverage of the fact that the stadium construction is so far advanced? Ive not seen anything.


----------



## DarJoLe

A bit, but nothing in a positive light. This is Britain afterall.


----------



## Big Texan

Advanced construction? What? Looks like normal construction techniques to me.


----------



## lesart

RobH said:


> ^^ This is much more preferable to me than a monolith in the middle of a hugely uninviting concrete parade ground, which is what Beijing offered. Beijing 08 was a perfect games for an archticture forum to get its teeth in but the Olympics aren't about architecture and London is focussing on different aspects and giving less weight to huge architectural statements. It's fairly predictable how that would go down in a forum like this!


But..but...we are talking about having the mother of all sporting event, in one of the most (if not THE most) important city in the world, in a country that used to be a colonial power, no less. Isn't Olympic important enough to justify a more memorable structure, rather than this glorified circus tent? 

If having a new urban park is important, why can't the London Olympic people come up with something as innovative as the Munich Olympic Park for the 1972 games? The parkland that surrounds the Olympiastadion is still gorgeous after all these years, and the German did downsize the stadium capacity when the game ended, and they turn it into a permanent home of a local football club.


----------



## jerseyboi

The 2004 Olympic legacy that London must avoid

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...mpic+legacy+that+London+must+avoid/article.do


----------



## HSBC

"But..but...we are talking about having the mother of all sporting event, in one of the most (if not THE most) important city in the world, in a country that used to be a colonial power, no less. Isn't Olympic important enough to justify a more memorable structure, rather than this glorified circus tent? "



What's so good with this stupid and shameful colonial power in the past?


----------



## RobH

lesart said:


> But..but...we are talking about having the mother of all sporting event, in one of the most (if not THE most) important city in the world, in a country that used to be a colonial power, no less. Isn't Olympic important enough to justify a more memorable structure, rather than this glorified circus tent?


No....not especially, not for the temporary venues anyway. And I think it's actually far better than the epithet you apply to it suggests. I think it will look great when built; like a colourful festival stage.

If anything, the fact that London is such a well-known and important city means such statements are _less_ important.

The permanant venues such as the velodrome, the handball arena and the aquatics centre are of very high quality and will stand the test of time, and that's what matters.


----------



## skyscraper100

RobH said:


>


gosh! what an ugly stadium!

IMO this is alot better


----------



## RobH

But that stadium would be terrible for acoustics and for wind currents within the ground...and would probably cost a huge amount more to construct.

Much more money for a functionally inferior stadium is what you're advocating.

And once again, can somebody give me evidence that less interesting stadiums diminish people's memories and the success of an Olympic Games? Sydney 2000....the best games ever according to many, many people had this for their main stadium...


----------



## Mo Rush

its the same story. the misconception that a better exterior and roof could not be achieved with same budget, while retaining the stadium temporary/permanent concept.


----------



## ahmedwali

*Hello*

Hi,
These are the pictures of original city? Looks like animation!! Its looking beautiful.:bash:


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## RobH

ahmedwali said:


> Hi,
> These are the pictures of original city? Looks like animation!! Its looking beautiful.:bash:


What do you mean?


----------



## jerseyboi

*Online Petition for an Olympic Holiday*

(British Nationals only sign the Petition)

This Petition is online at 10 Downing street to make the first day
of the Olympics a national holiday for the UK.

Please go to the petition via the link and sign the petition all
details there as the petition finishes in April.


http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/2012Holiday/


from 2012olympichost.com


----------



## AucklandloverUK

RobH said:


> What do you mean?


I think he was asking whether the pics were of london or if they were renders (animations)?!


----------



## somataki

jerseyboi said:


> The 2004 Olympic legacy that London must avoid
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...mpic+legacy+that+London+must+avoid/article.do


Who cares?? EU is paying!


----------



## Mo Rush

somataki said:


> Who cares?? EU is paying!


really? has the olympic debt been reduced by much since 2004?


----------



## city_thing

jerseyboi said:


> *Online Petition for an Olympic Holiday*
> 
> (British Nationals only sign the Petition)
> 
> This Petition is online at 10 Downing street to make the first day
> of the Olympics a national holiday for the UK.
> 
> Please go to the petition via the link and sign the petition all
> details there as the petition finishes in April.
> 
> 
> http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/2012Holiday/
> 
> 
> from 2012olympichost.com


As much as I usually hate these stupid petitions on the Downing St. website, this one might not be too bad. 

Little Johnny Howard didn't give the Aussies a public holiday when the Sydney games started - I wonder if the Greeks, or the Georgians got one?


----------



## RobH

A nice summation of what's going on, on the ground, as well as giving a good idea of the scale of what we're talking about:


_Hard hats and hard cash: Welcome to London's £7.5bn Olympic building-site

*A trip to London’s Olympic Park is always instructive, not least because it gives you an idea of what a £7.5bn building site looks like. I was fortunate enough to get a tour of the site in Stratford last week and it is impossible to escape the sense of progress on the ground.*

The next year will be the busiest of London’s seven-year preparations for those building the venues and infrastructure. More than 3,000 people currently work on the site, which is run like a city-within-a-city with its own hospital and dedicated police and immigration officers, and while questions remain as how much it will eventually cost – the government’s latest estimate is £7.5bn with a following wind – on-site there is genuine movement.

My last trip was in July last year when the main stadium was just a saucer-shaped depression in the ground and millions of tonnes of soil still required cleaning before construction could begin.
Seven months on and the stadium is recognisably that, a crown of steel supports ringed by the some of the first seating supports emerging from the dirt, with the A-frames that will support the roof beginning to be installed.

Elsewhere the Aquatic Centre is beginning to rise from the ground too, though you would be hard-pressed to discern what shape it will take from the forest of steel and concrete supports onto which two huge-roof trusses will be shortly be loaded.
This is the most challenging building on the park, a fearsomely complicated construction thanks to the combination of Zaha Hadid’s hugely ambitious (and equally expensive) design and its position in the most complex corner of the park. As well as waterways and railways passing over ground, electricity cables run underneath, and engineers have had to design a huge load-bearing frame to ensure they do not collapse when the trusses are installed. Oh, and the site flooded last week.

Other venues are also beginning to progress, with the velodrome footprint clearly prepared and the media centre site cleared for construction to begin later this year.
Five large tower cranes have been installed as work begins on the £1bn Olympic village, with a further 19 due to be in place in the next few months to build the 11 tower blocks, each 11 stories high, that will house competitors come 2012.

Equally fundamental to the site is the development of waterways, roads and bridges that will turn what this once-dysfunctional mess of post-industrial sites into a coherent city space the size of Hyde Park.

At the moment site traffic ploughs along muddy tracks and over temporary bridge structures, but when the Games have gone new roads will serve the park and its residents. The River Lea has been widened too, with the pilings that currently keep floodwater at bay due to be replaced by landscaping come 2012. Progress is fundamental as well as cosmetic; the Park has its own £100m power station and three electricity sub-stations ensuring that it will be self-sufficient during and after the Games.

As the Olympic facilities rise work is proceeding apace on the adjoining Stratford City shopping centre development, which will be bigger than Westfield and Bluewater when it opens.
At the moment the John Lewis and Marks & Spencer buildings at the heart of this commercial development tower over the Olympic venues, but the two projects are fundamentally linked. The top-end retailers that have bought into Stratford City have done so on the understanding that the 2,800 apartments in the Olympic village will be bought after the Games by professionals living on ready-meals prepared in expensively-furnished kitchens.

That vision is five years away, and for now the focus in the Park is on continuing the good progress made so far, while the politicians and Olympic executives try and square the budget. On last week's evidence my money is on the chaps in the hard-hats._

Link


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> London 2012 media centre designs unveiled
> 13 March, 2009
> By John McKenna
> 
> Carillion and its design team this morning revealed its designs for the London 2012 media centre, which is due to begin construction on site next month.
> 
> The £355M venue, now fully funded by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) after design and build contractor Carillion failed to raise private funds, will comprise the International Broadcast Centre (IBC) and Main Press Centre (MPC), which will support around 20,000 broadcasters, photographers and journalists during the 2012 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carillion’s design team of Allies and Morrison, Buro Happold and RPS Group Burks Green, have designed an IBC/MPC that combines a mixture of permanent and temporary elements during the Olympics in order to be as flexible as possible to accommodate a range of tenants and uses after the games.
> 
> “This innovative design provides a quality working environment for the media during the Games while delivering flexible and green employment space for a range of potential business uses in legacy,” said ODA Chairman John Armitt.
> 
> The MPC will meet demanding green standards in legacy through innovations including the use of recycled non-drinking water collected across the Olympic Park and new habitats to attract wildlife including a ‘brown roof’ and bird boxes.
> 
> A planning application for the IBC/MPC has been submitted this week, the site has been cleared and the contractor is due to start construction on the venue next month. It will provide 29,000m2 of office space when completed.
> 
> Mayor of Hackney Jules Pipe, said: “We are pleased the IBC/MPC will provide vital employment space in Hackney Wick after the Games. The Council’s aim is for the new business space to allow for the expansion of digital, media and creative industries that are thriving in East London. Local businesses and media companies have expressed strong interest in moving to the facilities in legacy, and we will continue to work to secure the best possible legacy for our Borough, residents and local businesses.”


Great another venue on the way!


----------



## somataki

jerseyboi said:


> Great another venue on the way!


Yea, this original and inspired design drives the architecture to a new era :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Basketball Arena achieves consent.




























Design proposals for the temporary 2012 Basketball Arena, the third largest venue on the Park, have gained planning permission. The building, designed by a multi-disciplinary team of specialists, will be home to Basketball, the Handball finals, Wheelchair Basketball, Wheelchair Rugby and will become a holding area for athletes for the opening and closing ceremonies. 

Sinclair Knight Merz, Wilkinson Eyre and KSS Design Group created the concept designs which were agreed in June 2008 and the planning application was submitted in November. Last week the ODA Planning Committee resolved to approve the application subject to referral to the Government Office for London.

During the Olympic Games the Arena will have 12,000 seats for the Basketball preliminaries and quarter-finals, as well as the Handball semi-finals and finals. During the Paralympic Games it will have a capacity of 10,000 seats for Wheelchair Basketball and Wheelchair Rugby. 

The temporary structure was originally located in the west of the Olympic Park just north of the Olympic Stadium. Last year, its location was changed to the former site of the Fencing Hall, in the north of the Park, after Olympic Fencing, Wheelchair Fencing and Paralympic Judo were moved to the ExCeL venue in Docklands. This change enabled the ODA to create more space for the Parklands so spectators can enjoy more of the Park and maximise the use of the other venues. 

Basketball Arena Project Sponsor Paul Snoddy said: “The Arena will be one of the largest temporary venues built for any Games and will provide a great experience for spectators and athletes.

“After the Games, two thirds of the materials and elements of the Arena can be reused or recycled, potentially allowing other parts of the UK to benefit from London 2012.” 

Most spectators will get to the Basketball Arena through three ‘gateway’ stations – Stratford Regional, Stratford International and West Ham. Spectators will also be able to use a number of walking and cycle routes to reach the Arena.

LINK: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11298

 :banana: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## DarJoLe

Taken a couple of days ago showing the progress of the stadium and Aquatic Centre in the southern end of the Park.


----------



## jerseyboi

LATEST LONDON FLY THROUGH 


Big five projects underway

>>
http://www.london2012.com/blog/2009/04/20/olympic-park-flythrough.php


----------



## DarJoLe

London will put on the best show it can achieve and afford. It didn't bid for the Games to show off but to provide the impetus for billions to be injected into regenerating a massive rundown part of its city. The whole world knows London will never surpass Beijing in terms of grandiose architecture and special effects, but it will host an Olympics to the best of its abilities in a time of global financial ruin.

Perhaps injecting a bit of humility back into the Olympic movement might be what secures its future, not the constant one-upmanship it had become in recent Games.


----------



## Leesome

^^ The stadium looks great in the video. The more I see of it, the more I like its simplicity. It kinda looks slightly gladiatorial with the circular shape. I think if they have flags the whole way around the top, it'll look pretty swish...


----------



## SkyScraperMember

awesome!!!


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> Taken from the london2012 website, April 15th


great pics!


----------



## Fabrega

Most venues hurt my eyes! They are really giving us the keys to a ford fiesta instead of that ferrari they were selling in the Olympic bid. Every country sould just present unhumanly impossible projects out of this world so they can get chossen to host the Olympics. Once you are picked just put a tent up dig a hole put some pond water and you ready to go. If they ask any questions, just say well london started it. 

Imagine the UK tries to ever bid again, well this is our presentation... it has noting to do with the real project exept the location, please vote for it, thank you. 

I still can't believe people defend this crap. The city got chossen because of what they presented, if they can't keep the plans maybe some other city should have host it. And for those who migth think, well they are doing the best they can... Well I sometimes do my best also but dosent change the result, which is just a crappy job.


----------



## DarJoLe

Fabrega said:


> The city got chossen because of what they presented, if they can't keep the plans maybe some other city should have host it.


By that reckoning Beijing and Sydney should never have hosted, seeing as what they presented differed from the final product.

London hasn't changed the main factors of what it bid with; a huge park in East London regenerating a contaminated wasteland leaving after the Games facilities that can be maintained and used to high standard by the local and future communities. You discredit the intelligence of the IOC if you think they simply vote on whoever presents the flashiest stadium graphics.


----------



## Mo Rush

Fabrega said:


> Imagine the UK tries to ever bid again, well this is our presentation... it has noting to do with the real project exept the location, please vote for it, thank you.
> 
> .


Much learning and growing up still to come.


----------



## Cristovão471

Check out this lovely venue:


DarJoLe said:


> Two more from the planning application.


hahahaha


----------



## Atmosphere

^^I have to admit, that doesn't look good.






no wait....it's super ugly!!
But the swimmingpool on the other hand does look very nice!


----------



## jerseyboi

IOC impressed by progress at Olympic Stadium

LONDON -- A year ago, IOC inspectors saw some dirt when they visited the planned site of London's 2012 Olympic stadium. On Tuesday, they walked into an imposing arena of steel and concrete that is rapidly taking shape as the showpiece venue of the games.

The International Olympic Committee's coordination commission got a firsthand look at the progress made on the 80,000-capacity stadium despite the global economic downturn.

"I must say, having been here in May last year, I'm very much impressed how much work has been done," said Denis Oswald, the IOC executive board member who heads the commission.

Oswald also praised the "concept" of the $1.4 billion stadium, which will host track and field and the opening and closing ceremonies. It will be converted to a 25,000-seat venue afterward.

"For me, it's very relaxing how much work has been done and how far we are," he said. "We will have a stadium. We are sure. That was not necessarily the case at some previous games."

Oswald was head of the IOC coordination commission for the 2004 Athens Olympics, whose buildup was dogged by delays and concerns that the venues wouldn't be ready on time.

The commission members, wearing yellow bibs and white hard hats, viewed the stadium from the stands and from the infield near the planned finish line of the 100-meter final.

"The last time they were on this site, we were literally breaking the soil here last May," London 2012 organizing committee chairman Sebastian Coe said. "Now it's coming out of the ground in a very demonstrable way."

Work on the 174-foot high stadium is about one-third complete, project manager Ian Crockford said. Completion is targeted for June 2011, in time for test events.

On the first day of their three-day visit, the IOC inspectors also toured the rest of the 500-acre Olympic Park in the Stratford area of east London. Construction is also under way on the four other main projects -- the athletes' village, the aquatics center, the velodrome and the media center.

"On all those construction projects, we are exactly where we want to be, probably marginally ahead," Coe said.

Coe has reassured the IOC that preparations remain on track despite the recession and that organizers will come within the $13.8 billion budget for venues, infrastructure and regeneration.

"These are the most challenging times since the mid '70s to be delivering an Olympic Games, but our teams have risen to that challenge," Coe said. "What we want to be able to demonstrate this week is the budgets are robust and the progress demonstrable."

Because of a shortfall in private funds from the economic downturn, the British government has dipped into the Olympic contingency fund to cover some costs. London has raised about $740 million of its domestic sponsorship target of $1 billion.

The IOC and London organizers are reviewing all aspects of the games, including the venues for three Olympic sports. Final decisions have yet to be made on the sites for boxing, badminton and rhythmic gymnastics.

London organizers hope to save up to $29 million by scrapping plans for a temporary venue in north Greenwich and moving badminton and rhythmic gymnastics to an existing site. Boxing could move from the ExCel center in east London to Wembley Arena in the west of the capital.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=oly&id=4086417


----------



## DarJoLe

Cristovão471 said:


> Check out this lovely venue:


It's not a venue, it's coach park for journalists. Spectators will be nowhere near this part of the Park.


----------



## somataki

jerseyboi said:


> Oswald was head of the IOC coordination commission for the 2004 Athens Olympics, whose buildup was dogged by delays and concerns that the venues wouldn't be ready on time.


Well, the task to build world's biggest glass roof in one of world's most seismogenic spots is much more risky and than building a boring temporary stadium in a flat valley...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fei Jie

Those Allies and Morrison buildings are horrible! (IBC-MPC cum carparks)


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

somataki said:


> Well, the task to build world's biggest glass roof in one of world's most seismogenic spots is much more risky and than building a boring temporary stadium in a flat valley...:lol::lol::lol:


oh pur-lease :| They did have seven years. 

And don't be fooled into thinking this is a simple site, all the topsoil had to be decontaminated (not an easy task) because of previous industrial use, and it's criss-crossed by rivers leaving it prone to flooding, so this had to be sorted out too. Not to mention building tunnels to allow for the electricity pylons to be removed before any major work could get under way.


----------



## jerseyboi

London Ahead! April 22nd 2009


----------



## jerseyboi

The IOC said that London's preparation is

outstanding and extraordinary

and the best compared to the previous games at this stage!
Well done London2012


----------



## acc521

^^"At this stage" means nothing. It's the state it's in by the end of the games. I.e. Sydney and Beijing may not have been as well prepared "at this stage" but they were both done and dusted by opening which is what counts.

Don't take this post as being a dig at London at all. The preparation is going great and I think the games will be great, just saying don't put too much credence in those kind of quotes.


----------



## cardiff

I think it would have been stupid to have tried to out do Beijing when it came to venues. The expenses would have been too much for British people to have accepted even without the economic problems around the world. Bringing the Olympics into an opertunity to creat a park and redevelop a run down area of the city is a much more noble thing to do than create expensive facilities that no one will use once the games are over (as is the case in other olympic cities). I think where London will do better than Beijing is by taking what Sydney did, and make it even bigger. Making the focus of the games the city and not just the olympic village. Britain doesnt need to proove that we have money, or that we are one of the major economies in the world, that london is one of the big 3 cities, or that we can create amazing architecture and architects (you just have to look around our cities and international cities to see that), it just has to show an example of how aspects of hosting the olympics can be performed in the best way for athletes, spectators and the general population (who is funding it!).


----------



## acc521

^^Very true!


----------



## jerseyboi

crown soon be finished!


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


>


olympic village looks good!


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

It looks awesome indeed


----------



## Dubai-Toluca

in want one of those flats, hey, someone in UK, have u any idea how much will a flat cost after the games


----------



## jerseyboi

Dubai-Toluca said:


> in want one of those flats, hey, someone in UK, have u any idea how much will a flat cost after the games


there's not any prices yet! some will become affordable housing and
some owned by housing associations and Borris wants flats expensive too.

The housing market in the UK is very expensive! and the Olympic site
flats could be very expensive those that do go to open market,( to buy)
and some will go to Housing Schemes/Associations.


----------



## hkskyline

*BOA chief slams Government for poor post-Games planning *
7 July 2009
The Daily Telegraph

LONDON'S Olympic legacy could be squandered because of a lack of clear Government policy and the failure to put sport at the heart of regeneration plans, according to Andy Hunt, chief executive of the British Olympic Association.

London put a commitment to a legacy of facilities and sports participation at the centre of its bid for the 2012 Games but Hunt told The Daily Telegraph that the promises may go unfulfilled.

Hunt is concerned that the sporting facilities in the Olympic Park will not be able to host elite competition after the Games, and fears that the Government's participation promises will not be met. "We're interested in both the legacy of the park and participation element. But time is running out to get this right. I think we have a year, at the most, to get this right and get a tangible benefit from the Olympics,'' he said.

On the park, Hunt's priority is to make sure elite sport is at the heart of all the venues including the main stadium, which could host a school as its main tenant rather than a sport. A new company has been established to run the facilities but is yet to take control of the project, and Hunt wants elite sport as the centrepiece.

"A lot of the plans that have been put together are excellent but the sporting part is missing. I'm hearing rumours that the Olympic Park may not even be called 'Olympic'. Were that to happen all the emotional and psychological buy-in the public have would evaporate,'' he said.

"It has to be the Olympic Park, that makes it a sporting home for the country. For certain sports it will become a key location, such as swimming, who have done some great planning. Athletics, hockey and cycling all want a true legacy in the park.

"There is a need for these facilities to be in London and they should be the best in the country, if not Europe, come 2012, and we need to use these to attract and drive European and international competition in London.''

Hunt supports suggestions that the stadium should retain at least 50,000 seats rather than 25,000 so it can host world-class events, and will resist attempts to prioritise community over elite use.

"The money that will be spent converting it from a 80,000 to 25,000 is a serious amount of capital, but what does that look like as an operating cost for the stadium and should we be more ambitious about what the stadium can be used for in terms of bringing international competition to this country?''

On the participation legacy, Hunt is critical of the Government, saying there is a lack of clear policy and casting doubt on the pledge to get two million more people "physically active'', only one million of whom will have to actually play a sport.

"There are lots of arguments on how participation is counted. We need to know how we can genuinely measure an increase in sporting participation as a result of the Olympics.

"We need policy that clearly sets out and underpins the agenda. I'm unclear what the policies are that will drive increased sports participation and get us back to Seb Coe's 2005 promise to use the power of the Games to inspire young people to choose sport.''


----------



## hkskyline

*Concerns grow over Olympic legacy With just over three years until London 2012, organisers face significant challenges*
By Paul Kelso Chief Sports Reporter
7 July 2009
The Daily Telegraph

FOUR years ago Lord Coe stood before the International Olympic Committee and made an unashamed appeal to the hearts of an electorate that was about to decide the location of the 2012 summer Games. The pitch was unequivocal: a vote for London would see the Olympic brand used "to inspire young people to choose sport''.

It proved decisive. The emphasis on legacy was a key factor in London's success, placing at the forefront of its proposal an issue that was often an afterthought. It changed the rules of Olympic bidding, and no candidate city would today neglect the question of what the Games will leave behind. If London 2012 is to make good on its promise, however, its legacy has to be more substantial than a campaign strategy, and with just over three years until the Games begin, there are serious doubts as to whether organisers will deliver.

From the 'hard' legacy of the Olympic Park, where there is still no business plan or tenants for the venues being built, to the 'soft' legacy promise of increased sports participation, questions remain.

Taking the hard legacy first, it is still unclear how the facilities in the Olympic Park will be maintained and what they will be used for. A coherent plan for the Park, fusing the sports facilities with business and residential projects, has been delayed by an abrupt change of approach following the election of Boris Johnson as mayor.

The London Development Agency had been charged with the project, but in February this year mayor Johnson abandoned the plan and created a new agency, the Olympic Legacy Company, to oversee the project. Chair Baroness Ford has begun work three days a week and a chief executive has been appointed, but the new company will not formally begin developing a business plan that will sustain the facilities until October.

There is serious concern within the Olympic movement that the search for a financially-viable model risks diluting the sporting principles at its heart.

At the centre of deliberations is the question of what to do with the main Olympic Stadium. London promised the IOC a permanent, 25,000-seat athletics facility after the Games, rejecting overtures from West Ham United to use the ground for football and insisting that an anchor tenant from another sport would be found.

No tenant has been identified and Ford is reconsidering the 25,000-seat option in favour of retaining perhaps 50,000 of the 80,000 Olympic capacity, which would allow it to host World Athletics Championships. It could also become a venue for the 2018 World Cup and 2015 Rugby World Cup, should English bids be successful, but how it will be paid for remains uncertain.

This problem may come to be the least of London's worries compared to the task of delivering on the participation agenda. As well as being hugely challenging, it is a deeply political issue which has fractured the cross-party consensus on the Olympics.

Hugh Robertson, the shadow Olympics minister, has been a persistent critic. "The lack of a mass participation legacy is the biggest flaw in the 2012 project, and since 2005 we have made little or no progress on delivering on that promise,'' he said.

Tessa Jowell, the Olympics minister, rejects the charge. "By 2012 every child will be offered five hours of sport a week and . . . we have half a million more people taking part in sport at grass-roots level. Some people say this would have happened anyway. It wouldn't. In terms of planning for a legacy in and around the park, we are far advanced in comparison to other countries at this stage.''

The Government's central commitment is to getting two million more people into sport or physical activity by 2012. It has also cited the delivery of five hours of sport in all schools - an old commitment - and the provision of free swimming for under-16s and OAPs - new, if limited in ambition - as part of the participation package.

However, the two million target is not straightforward. Only half of participants actually have to play sport, with Sport England responsible for finding them, using pounds 500 million of government funding distributed to governing bodies.

Responsibility for delivering the other million into "physical activity'' lies with other government departments, principally the Department of Health. Among the activities counting towards this is gardening, a subject noticeably absent from Sebastian Coe's Singapore speech.

It is this dilution of the commitment to sport that most worries those who hoped the 2012 Games would be a landmark moment for the UK, pushing the passion for sport into practical action.

Jowell, Johnson and London 2012 have three years to prove them wrong and make good on their promises.


----------



## jerseyboi

*London is the Best Games to Date*

From ITN Seb Coe interview London 2012 Olympics on track

See this interview and update>

http://itn.co.uk/446d211c4ff3a07c90fd2ea52d8921b4.html


----------



## jerseyboi

The last part of the crown will go in place soon!:banana:


----------



## Mo Rush

*£100m plan to stage Formula 1 races in Olympic Park after 2012*








*Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent*
14.07.09 


A prominent property developer is in talks with 2012 chiefs about a £100million plan to stage an annual motor Grand Prix in the Olympic Park after the Games.


Anthony Spencer, a consultant behind Arsenal football club's move to the Emirates stadium, is proposing to stage a race week in the park.
Mr Spencer has met the Olympic Delivery Authority, to propose an the race on a figure-of-eight course using roads built for the Games. Industry sources believe an F1 race in the Olympic Park would require public investment of up to £100million to adapt roads and other infrastructure. The proposal has not been endorsed by motor racing's world governing body, FIA. 



The prospect of London F1 race was raised in 2004 by former mayor Ken Livingstone who proposed a circuit in and around Hyde Park and held talks with motor racing supremo Bernie Ecclestone. But the nearest it has come was a demonstration race in the same year between Regent's Street and Piccadilly Circus which attracted 500,000 spectators.
Further meetings are scheduled with Mr Spencer and Olympics chiefs, however there is a widespread feeling at London 2012 that motor racing would not fit the legacy concept. 



Talks have taken place as Olympic chiefs step up their efforts to secure a legacy for the park in Stratford. A source said: "There have been meetings with Mr Spencer but this proposal has stalled at the start."


----------



## jerseyboi

final part of the crown goes into place

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> That is going to be one incredibly stunningly intimate atmosphere in there. Fantastic work!


great!


----------



## jerseyboi

RobH said:


> *The Olympic Stadium’s external structure was completed today, as the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) published its ‘Annual Report and Accounts 2008–2009’.*
> 
> This external structure includes roof sections, which will support the fabric roof, and black steel ‘rakers’, which support the terracing for the upper tier’s 55,000 seats. This means the outer shell of the Stadium will have been finished just 14 months after work started.
> 
> Publishing the report, ODA Chairman John Armitt said: ‘The Olympic Stadium has already changed the east London skyline and is a visible symbol of the strong progress that has been made on the Olympic Park over the last year.
> 
> ‘With almost three years to go before the start of the London 2012 Games, we are in a strong position and everyone on the project is committed to making the next year as successful as the last.
> 
> ‘However, there is no room for complacency and we cannot lose sight of the huge challenges that still lie ahead of us.’
> 
> The first of the 85-tonne steel sections of the roof was lifted into place at the end of January 2009, and now all 28 sections are in place more than a month earlier than originally planned.
> 
> Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell said: ‘The London 2012 Games will be the largest sporting and cultural event the UK has ever hosted. It is testament to the hard work of the ODA and all those involved in building the venues and delivering the Games that we remain on time and on budget to deliver a spectacular Games in 2012.’
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/news/archive/200...pic-stadium.php


kool


----------



## StephenP

Look at the quality of water in that last picture.^^^


----------



## Brummyboy92

Ye im assuming they will clean that out!


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## ShanghaiRose

I like to see the creative buildings in all the big events, like Olympic, Expo…, they are fabulous.


----------



## ghost101

Lino said:


> Why didn't they do a running track at Wembley? Who will use it after the Olympics? Plus, Wemley looks so ugly without the towers. It ain't Wembley anymore. It lost its character and is now bland, vulgar.


I think you are confusing Wembley stadium and the Olympic stadium. As someone else said, football stadiums are best with no running track (Stadio Olimpico in Rome for example).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wembley_Stadium

http://images.google.co.uk/images?q...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

Photos of the olympic stadium arent in short supply within this thread.

My opinion is that, a world class football stadium was desperately needed by England. Historical stadiums eventually have to be replaced.


----------



## Marutokung!

I think the stadium faster than olympic 2008.


----------



## lesart

Of course it is built faster. The London stadium is not in the same league as the Herzog and de Meuron creation in Beijing.


----------



## jerseyboi

lesart said:


> Of course it is built faster. The London stadium is not in the same league as the Herzog and de Meuron creation in Beijing.


Well..... health and safety rules are very strict in the UK so its
quite and achievement.


----------



## hkskyline

*London 2012 organizers add millions to anti-terrorist budget, say project stays well on track *
20 July 2009

LONDON (AP) - Organizers of the 2012 London Olympics will spend $31.4 million of reserve funds to help secure games venues from terrorist attacks, the British government said Monday.

The need to modify Olympic Park facilities "to make them more secure and resilient to attacks" was the only dip into contingency funds in the past three months.

In its latest quarterly report, the government said other savings meant the extra security spending would not affect the anticipated final cost of the Olympics, which was unchanged at $11.9 billion.

Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell said the project was on time and on budget, with events planned next week to mark the three-year countdown to the opening ceremony.

"The overall funding package for the games remains the same and the anticipated final cost of the Olympic Delivery Authority budget is the same at it was at the end of March," Jowell said in a statement.

A total of $2.098 billion in contingency funds remains unallocated, even after more than 1.15 million pounds of the fund has been spent in offsetting the effects of the global financial crisis.

Jowell said more than 4,000 workers were now on the Olympic Park site involved in building venues and infrastructure such as roads and bridges.

"The project continues to provide jobs and millions of pounds worth of business opportunities to companies around the UK in a challenging time," she said.

ODA chairman John Armitt said it had hit all its targets in the past year.

"Though we are making strong progress we are not complacent," Armitt said. "The year ahead is a challenging one as activity on site reaches its peak."


----------



## risech

Great City.:cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi

canal view


----------



## bains1971

I am going to visit the Olympic park but not yet maybe next year.


----------



## DarJoLe

It won't be open until 2012...


----------



## AJohnstone

I'll be in London in a couple weeks. Is it worth taking a trip to go see the progress?


----------



## Rachmaninov

^^ It depends... I went there this week but didn't feel particularly excited.


----------



## hkskyline

*We promised a legacy and we are delivering Tessa Jowell, the Olympics Minister, says London*
22 July 2009
The Daily Telegraph

SOME people say it was Tony Blair, some Seb Coe, others David Beckham. The truth is no single person won us the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. What won 2012 for London was the scale of our legacy ambition. Not just what the Olympics could do for London but what London could do for the Olympics.

Let our legacy be judged on what we promised. Two pledges. First, we said the Olympics would change a generation of young people through sport. No more plucky-loser mentality, no more armchair sporting culture.

We also said we would transform the heart of east London, not just with outstanding new sports facilities but also new housing and new transport links and an Olympic Park that would become a sporting, cultural and commercial centre.

We said this, and we meant it. So much so that we set ourselves a further challenge of getting two million more people more active by 2012;

a million of these taking part in organised sport and a million getting more active by walking more, cycling more or doing other forms of recognised physical activity.

To put this challenge in context, no country apart from Finland has achieved an increase in sports participation on such a scale.

To achieve this requires change at every level, from the changes we have made in sports administration, right through to the development of world-class support for our elite athletes.

In 2002, at the first level, we started with school sport on a programme of transformation that will take a decade to fully achieve. Ninety per cent of children now take part in two hours of school sport a week, a dramatic increase from 25 per cent in 2002.

This is good, but because of the Olympics we wanted more. So, in 2007, we set a new ambition backed by an pounds 800 million investment over the next three years; that by 2012 every young person would be offered five hours of sport a week.

But the legacy challenge is not just to get young people playing more sport in schools but to make sure that they carry it on when they leave. This is perhaps the greatest challenge. It is why every

16-19 year-old will be offered three hours of sport a week and why we are pumping in pounds 500 million of public money into community sport between now and 2012.

Last year we also invested in a free swimming scheme that means more than 20 million people aged 16 and under or 60 and over can now go to their local pool and swim for free.

The third part of the commitment is to inspire people to get active - to make it possible and exciting. This is why we have invested so much in elite sport since we won the Olympics; pounds 550 million over three years putting in place better support and organisation than ever before. As Steve Cram once said to me, the hardest thing is to inspire people to pull on a tracksuit. Hosting the Olympics will do just that.

There will be no white elephants. The Olympic Stadium will be a centre for sporting excellence in the UK, housing a sports school, the first ever National Skills Academy for sport and the English Institute for Sport. It will also be open to community use and it will host major athletics events.

Five sports venues in the Olympic Park will remain after the Games. The Olympic Stadium, the Velodrome, the Aquatics Centre, Eton Manor football, hockey and tennis pitches and the Handball Arena, which is set to become a multi-use indoor sports arena.

These will reap dividends long after the London Games are a distant memory. And none of this would have happened without the Olympics.


----------



## jak3m

*Plans for Olympic Stadium to become English cricket stadium*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/26/cricket-olympic-stadium-2012


----------



## jerseyboi

Three years today for the opening of London2012


http://www.cnn.com/2009/SPORT/07/26/london.olympics/

BBC Coverage

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/tv_and_radio/newsid_8167000/8167563.stm


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## lanzoy

cool....



simulation de credit
rachat simulateur - vous n’avez à aller très
loin pour une simulation de rachat de crédit


----------



## jerseyboi

official vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozimp2i9pTo


----------



## jerseyboi

International Broadcast Centre/Main Press Centre (IBC/MPC)


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012 gets the WOW factor (UKPA) 

New technology is aiming to bring the wow factor to the London 2012 Games. Special wireless Olympic handsets providing information and updates look set to be introduced to sports fans at the London 2012 Games, according to Samsung's vice president and head of worldwide sports marketing Gyehyun Kwon.

More than 5,000 members of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), Beijing Olympic organisers, staff and sports bodies helped test the Wireless Olympic Works (Wow) service at last year's Games.

It worked "very well", according to Mr Kwon.

He told the Press Association: "We provide a mobile telephone with special software and functions so that it can navigate any information you can find.

"It will text information from Locog (the London Olympic organisers) and IOC so that you can use your computer as a walkie-talkie and use a mobile phone.

"This would be the first trial open to the public. In Beijing we did not open that to the public. It was limited to the Olympic family, local IOC members, sponsors and volunteers."

Special programmes would have to be downloaded and sports fans would have to buy the special Olympic telephones. For Athens, it was available in English and Greek, for Turin Italian and English, and it will be in French and English for Vancouver's 2010 Winter Games.

By 2012 it will be available in "every language in the world", provided it has been installed for download from the Samsung system, Mr Kwon said. So far the sort of information that can be pulled out on the phone includes event results, schedules, medal count updates, brief biographies of medalists and information about venues and weather.

Mr Kwon notes: "Sport is a universal language to communicate. We believe that sports marketing is the perfect vehicle to show our technical ability."

He is confident of a good fit with London 2012, adding: "London 2012 will be the first time it will be used for the public.


----------



## bains1971

Three years a long time, a new mayor and a new PM by then. Hmmm:fiddle:


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## tuten

bains1971 said:


> Three years a long time, a new mayor and a new PM by then. Hmmm:fiddle:


And?


----------



## drkf1234

I enjoy the simplicity factor, not trying too hard yet it is very effective. Fantastic job thus far London.


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


>


kool


----------



## c6josh

jerseyboi said:


> crown soon be finished!


wow, they are working in a fast pace...definitely the stadium will be finished on time for the Olympics.


----------



## city_thing

Whilst the stadium design is growing on me, I'm still not sold on the light towers. They look a bit tacky.


----------



## JimB

c6josh said:


> wow, they are working in a fast pace...definitely the stadium will be finished on time for the Olympics.


That picture is three or four weeks old. The upper tier is now complete.

The stadium will be finished more than a year ahead of the Olympics.


----------



## PortoNuts

JimB said:


> The stadium will be finished more than a year ahead of the Olympics.


Is that good?:|


----------



## Mospeada

jak3m said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Just found these proposals for Transport for London posters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool: they'd look so good around town.


make me dizzy....

eye distracting..

fail.


----------



## JimB

Mospeada said:


> make me dizzy....
> 
> eye distracting..
> 
> fail.


I like them.

Clever. Aesthetically pleasing.

Pass with distinction.


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ agree


----------



## skyscraper100

btw im starting to like the stadium


----------



## zee

Nice consistency and clear message. Well done TfL!!

Not too keen on the diving one though


----------



## DarJoLe

zee said:


> Nice consistency and clear message. Well done TfL!!


They weren't done by TfL but a university student. They are part of his final degree assignment.


----------



## JimB

zee said:


> Nice consistency and clear message. Well done TfL!!
> 
> Not too keen on the diving one though


Funnily enough, I like the diving one best of all.

It's the least obvious. Makes you think a bit. What has it got to do with diving? And then you see it.......both the upward splash and the outward displacement of water upon impact.

At least..........that's my interpretation!


----------



## lesart

DarJoLe said:


> They weren't done by TfL but a university student. They are part of his final degree assignment.


Hah... apparently this final year student produces a much, much better design than the so-called "pro" at Wolff Olins who came up with that what-were-they-thinking logo.. 

by the way... i think this student deserves a full mark for his assignment.


----------



## jerseyboi

Temporary new look at official website today

http:// www.london2012.com


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic aim to get Britons online 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8222873.stm


----------



## jerseyboi

http://uk.westfield.com/stratfordcity/the-vision/olympic-context/

new westfield website


----------



## jerseyboi

international media centre (London 2012 media centre)

its really coming along fine..........


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## jerseyboi

International Broadcast Centre (IBC) steel frame complete

official vid>

http://www.london2012.com/blog/2009...broadcast-centre-ibc-steel-frame-complete.php


----------



## venom6

Great progress! Thx for the pictures, infos, links!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre.*










by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

Olympic hopes and dreams from the water's edge
Richard Morrison
The Times
November 4, 2009

I am struck by how much the Games is still perceived as belonging to London alone.

The invitation was irresistible. “Come and inspect the new Olympic Stadium — by boat!” said Tony Hales, chairman of British Waterways. So last Friday, precisely 1,001 days before the opening of the 2012 Games, I took up his offer.

It was a weird and wonderful excursion for many reasons. First, because after you leave the Thames at Limehouse you glide along such exotic waterways as the Bow Back Rivers, the Three Mills Wall River, the Limehouse Cut and the Bow Creek, which brings you back to the Thames east of the Isle of Dogs. They used to be labelled London’s “forgotten” rivers. But that was before the fateful moment when London won the bid to host the Olympics, and these forlorn marshes were suddenly earmarked as the site of the biggest media show on Earth. Even three years ago, when I cycled round the area, it was still an inhospitable wasteland, crisscrossed by putrid streams and pockmarked by industrial debris and derelict factories.

The transformation is breathtaking. The rivers and canals sparkle. Towpaths have been mended, bridges painted, fish frolic, and the reedbanks are a twitcher’s paradise. There are joggers and cyclists everywhere, and even one of those coveted icons of trendy urban living: a Banksy graffito. True, the yuppyish waterside apartments rising everywhere — all bijou balconies, kindergarten colours and faux-distressed wood — strike me as aesthetically shallow and already a bit dated. Yet undeniably they are a quantum leap forward from the smashed-up warehouses they replaced. And the impressive lock just completed by British Waterways at Three Mills has made this network of little rivers navigable by big barges again. So nearly two million tonnes of the construction material needed for the Olympic site can be transported by water, saving an estimated 170,000 lorry journeys on some of London’s most congested roads.

All that will gladden the heart of any Londoner who, like me, has watched the depressing 50-year decline of the old East End — fatally dependent on the dying docks, the Kray gang and other doomed industries. And it’s good for everyone else as well. There’s only one effective way to stop housebuilders concreting over every blade of grass in southern England — and that’s by making hitherto down-and-out areas of our towns and cities attractive to the aspiring middle classes. Irrespective of the Olympics, the regeneration going on in gritty East End boroughs such as Hackney, Newham, Waltham Forest and Tower Hamlets is of massive significance. It means that London can continue to expand — but expand inwards, not across the entire Home Counties.

Of course, nothing is “irrespective of the Olympics” in London now. A massive area, about 500 acres, has been turned into a giant fortified building site. The only way to get even moderately close to the action is to do what I was privileged to do: creep along the Bow Back Rivers by boat. That way, you get right alongside the main Olympic Stadium.

The good news is that it seems remarkably complete — at least as far as its outer shell is concerned. The bad news? Well, it also looks much like every other big British stadium constructed in the past 15 years. It’s early days, I know, but nothing about this workaday design promises to be as heartstopping as Beijing’s amazing bird’s nest.

If you want architectural daring, however, the groovy 160-metre curved roof of Zaha Hadid’s hugely controversial Aquatic Centre can also be glimpsed from the waterway. And glimpsed it certainly should be. At £303 million, it will be the most expensive swimming pool in the history of Western civilisation.

And all around these two mighty structures is less glamorous evidence of the Olympic Park’s vital infrastructure taking shape. Right now there can’t be a bigger or busier building site in the world. That’s heartwarming to see. The sceptical wag who manufactured T-shirts with the slogan “London Olympics — 2013” may yet be confounded.

All of which is good news for me. Eight years ago, when it seemed as if Britain might wimp out of bidding for the Olympics altogether, I wrote an article on these pages lambasting the “can’t do” and “won’t happen” mentality that I felt was enervating the political and media classes. A series of spectacular fiascos — high-profile construction projects, such as the Millennium Dome, Scottish Parliament, British Library and Wembley Stadium, that had gone hundreds of millions over budget — seemed to be turning us into a nation so paralysed by defeatism, so hard-wired for mediocrity, that we believed ourselves incapable of realising our grandest visions.

That struck me as pathetic. The last time we hosted the Olympics, London was still a bombsite, food rationed and the nation all but bankrupt. We still put on a damn good show. I felt it was mad to let the Olympics go to Paris — to the French, for heaven’s sake! — without even a whimper of a challenge.

But it would be dishonest to say that in the years since then my faith hasn’t wavered. Budgets have soared, politicians have squabbled and prevaricated endlessly, high-powered planners have strutted in and flounced out, and blueprints been rewritten more times than Liz Taylor’s marriage certificate.

So what I saw on my boat trip last week was massively reassuring. It’s now impossible to feel that, with 996 days still to go, the Olympic Park won’t be completed on time, and completed with distinction. Oddly, the financial turmoil of the past year may have helped, not hindered. With the building industry in the doldrums, construction costs can surely be squeezed downwards. We taxpayers may yet see some change out of ten billion quid. Two years ago that figure (four times higher than the original estimate) produced howls of fury. Now, after the £37 billion we have spent bailing out the banks, it looks quite reasonable.

But it’s one thing to have the bricks and mortar in place, quite another to win hearts and minds. Talking to people up and down the country I’m struck by how much the 2012 Games is still perceived as belonging to London alone. Not long ago I chaired a public meeting in Birmingham to discuss how lottery money was being spent. I asked the audience to raise their hands if they thought the 2012 Olympics would bring any benefit to people in the Midlands. There were about 200 punters in the hall. Not a single hand went up.

The newly-launched plan to stage 60 big sporting events in 20 cities across the UK between now and 2012 may help to enthuse sports fans. But millions of sceptics around Britain, and even in London, remain unconvinced that the Olympics will be anything other than a colossal waste of our money, at a time when few people have cash to spare. Whoever wins the next election will need to embark on an urgent campaign of mass persuasion if the 2012 Games are not to be tarnished by widespread resentment.

Me? I’m just hoping that I can borrow the British Waterways boat to get to the Olympic Stadium when the Games start. Well, would you trust the trains?


----------



## RobH

Found this browsing the net tonight, a picture someone took from a plane:











Stadium is obviously visible.

Aquatics Centre roof to the far right in the middle

Just above this will be the water polo venue

Boxy building at the top is the IBC/MBC

Handball arena is being constrcucted in the space surrounded by blue fences just below the IBC/MPC

Hockey venue will be just to the right of the IBC/MPC

Warm up tracks will be built in the bottom left of the photo

-------

Out of shot, to the right of the photo are the velodrome, bmx circuit, basketball arena and Olympic Village

-------


Map of the site


----------



## PortoNuts

^^ Amazing pic kay:.

..................................................................

London 2012 Basketball Venue (external materials)
Olympic Delivery Authority

Twelve thousand capacity temporary arena for the basketball competition and the Paralympic Wheelchair Basketball and Wheelchair Rugby competitions. Designed by Wilkinson Eyre.

30 October 2009
Planning reference: 09/90275/AODODA
Tagged with: Sports | Design review | London | London 2012 | London 2012
We reviewed the original planning application for this scheme on 30 January 2009.

We have now considered the additional information provided relating to the detailed design of the external membrane of the Basketball venue and make the following comments in respect of detail and the overall building.

We are happy to support the outcome of what has been a productive, iterative design process. Certainty as to use and re-use has helped focus on the necessary attributes of this very large temporary facility. We think, as proposed, the venue will be striking and that the final detail design of sculpted membrane panels is a considerable improvement on earlier versions.

We think the proposed LED lighting strategy in its current form would be acceptable although we would understand if other strategies, for example projection, were in the end employed. In respect of the fabric colour we think that projection would be better served by the lighter colour envisaged. We anticipate reviewing the final proposed lighting choice at the appropriate time.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

The supports of the Aquatic Centre have been removed. The roof is finally on «its own».


----------



## naipom

WoW! Dream place


----------



## Gherkin

Is anyone on here a structural engineer? I'd love to know how the hell it supports itself! No doubt I'll be watching a programme about it on National Geographic in a few years time.

And the velodrome's starting to look pretty good:


----------



## Agent Vengence

It owes it supporting logic in a similar way to that of a hot air baloon. The roof is positioned to the millionth of a millimetre at such an angle that it pratically generates its own vacuum under which the air is superheated into a precise microclimate.


----------



## PortoNuts

London 2012 Aquatics Centre roof and dive pool complete
11 November 2009
london2012.com

The wave-shaped Aquatics Centre roof has been successfully lifted and lowered into place completing what was one of the most complex engineering and construction challenges of the Olympic Park ‘big build’. 










The 160m long sweeping roof frame of the Zaha Hadid designed Aquatics Centre, weighing over 3000 tonnes and resting on just three concrete supports, will be the gateway to the Olympic Park. In legacy the venue will provide two 50m swimming pools, a diving pool and dry diving area for community and elite use.










The roof steel was fabricated in Newport from plate rolled in Gateshead, Motherwell and Scunthorpe, assembled on the Aquatics Centre site and connected together 20m off the ground on temporary supports. The completed roof frame was then carefully lifted over 1m at one end and lowered into its permanent position with the temporary supports removed.










ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 
'The Aquatics Centre is on track for completion in mid-2011 and the sweeping roof that will form the ‘Gateway to the Games’ is now a fixture in the skyline alongside the Olympic Stadium. The Aquatics Centre will be a new landmark building for east London and will offer elite and community swimming and diving facilities in legacy.

'Across the programme we are on schedule and within budget. However, we are not complacent. Our toughest year is ahead of us as the workforce and activity on site reaches a peak.'

London 2012 Organising Committee Chairman Sebastian Coe said: 
'The Aquatics Centre is going to be a spectacular venue for the Games in 2012 and its unique roof will be a wonderful addition to the east London skyline. At Games-time, 17,500 excited spectators will be able to ‘raise the roof’ cheering on the swimmers, including our British medal hopefuls, and in legacy it will become a much-needed elite and community facility. We are making great progress – and are fully on track with this iconic gateway to the Olympic Park.'










Tessa Jowell, Olympic Minister, said:
'The wave-shaped roof of the Aquatics Centre is an iconic feature of the Olympic Park and one which will inspire thousands of elite athletes and keep-fitters during the Games and beyond. The construction of the roof has drawn on the skills and expertise of businesses in England, Scotland and Wales and now with the difficult technical manoeuvre needed to lift the roof into place complete, this is another success in the Park’s development.'

The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: 
'Not only does the Aquatics Centre act as a benchmark for the amazing pace of delivery on the 2012 Games, but along with the Stadium, it also provides an early taste of the truly fantastic legacy that is already rising out of the Olympic Park.'










British Swimming Chief Executive David Sparkes said: 
'The Aquatics Centre with its unique design will, I am sure, inspire all our athletes to work hard to not only compete in 2012 but to make the nation proud of the facility and athletes as they deliver medal winning performances. Bringing this magnificent building to life in 2012 will inspire Londoners to swim more and have great fun in the Aquatics Centre for years to come.'

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company which is responsible for the long term planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park and venues after the Games, said: 
'The Aquatics Centre will be an iconic building and a thriving centre for community use in the Park after the Games. Its two 50m pools and a 25m diving pool will also offer elite swimmers a world class training facility. 

'Its roof is set to become one of the most recognisable features of the Park.'










Raising the roof
In March 2009 the ‘big lift’ began of the 160m long and up to 90m wide roof which rests on two concrete supports at the northern end and a 28m long and 5m wide, supporting ‘wall’ at its southern end.

A huge 30m steel truss weighing over 70 tonnes was lifted into place on top of the southern wall and connected to ten steel trusses each made up of four sections which in total will span up to 120m to the two northern roof supports.

The steel trusses were fabricated in Newport from plate rolled in Gateshead, Motherwell and Scunthorpe, assembled on the Aquatics Centre site and connected together 20m off the ground on three rows of temporary support trestles. 










Once the steel frame was complete it was lifted over a metre at its southern end, turning on rotating joints in the northern roof supports. The top of the temporary trestles was removed and the 160m long roof frame lowered on to its three permanent roof supports. 

As the full weight of the roof rested on its supports is slid approximately 20cm into its joints on the southern wall. The roof has been designed to stretch, twist and contract in response to the effects of snow, wind and changing temperatures.

Temporary trestles, which have now all been removed, were taken out in phases to enable work to continue beneath the roof, including the digging out and concreting of the venue’s two 50 metre swimming pools and 25 metre diving pool.










Work will begin this autumn on the aluminium roof covering, half of which is recycled, and early next year installation will start on the timber cladding of the12,000 metre squared ceiling which will sweep outside to cover the northern roof supports. Red Lauro from sustainable sources has been selected as the ceiling timber that will combine the required level of durability and visual impact.

Work is well underway on the 250m and 45m wide land bridge that forms the main pedestrian entrance to the Games from the Stratford City development, spanning the Aquatics Centre and forming the roof of the training pool.










Aquatics Centre factfile
The Zaha Hadid designed Aquatics Centre is located in the south of the Olympic Park and will be the main ‘Gateway into the Games', hosting swimming, diving, synchronised swimming, water polo finals and the swimming discipline of the Modern Pentathlon 

The Aquatics Centre will have a capacity of 17,500 during the Games, reducing to a maximum of 2,500 in legacy, with the ability to add 1,000 for major events, and provide two 50m swimming pools, a diving pool and dry diving area - facilities London does not have at present 

Eleven industrial buildings have been demolished on the 55,000 m2 site. 

Around 160,000 tonnes of soil have been dug out on of what was one of the more challenging and complex areas of the Olympic Park, contaminated with pollutants including petrol, oil, tar, solvents and heavy metals such as arsenic and lead 

Four skeletons were discovered and removed from a prehistoric settlement discovered on the site of the Aquatic Centre. 

140,000 tonnes of clean soil has been brought from other areas of the Olympic Park to prepare for construction to start. 

Balfour Beatty is building the Aquatics Centre and huge land-bridge that forms the roof of the training pool and the main pedestrian access to the Olympic Park. Construction work will be complete in 2011 for test events ahead of the Games. 

The river that runs alongside the venue has been widened by eight metre by building 550m of new river walls. 

The sweeping roof, which is 160m long and 80m at its widest point, is an innovative steel structure weighing over 3000 tonnes with a striking and robust aluminium covering, half of which is recycled, resting on three supports. 

Construction started on the foundations in July 2008. A 3,000 tonne concrete ‘bridge’ has been built spanning and protecting the tunnels which have been dug to run powerlines beneath the site. The 18.5m tall northwest roof support has been built on top of this base. 

Work is well underway on the 250m and 45m wide land bridge that forms the main ‘Gateway to the Games’ from the Stratford City development, spanning the Aquatics Centre and forming the roof of the training pool. 

Around 1,000m cubic metres of concrete has been poured to create five sets of bridge supports, steel beams have been lifted into place to form the first section of the bridge spanning railway lines and roadways. Work is now currently underway on the section of bridge that will form the training pool roof. The land bridge is on track to be complete before summer 2010. Fourteen steel beams, up to 60m long and weighing 75 tonnes each have been produced in Scunthorpe, fabricated in Bolton and lifted into place.


----------



## acc521

And to think Athens didn't even get around to putting the roof over their pool in time for the games lol.


----------



## Jerv

Gherkin said:


> Is anyone on here a structural engineer? I'd love to know how the hell it supports itself! No doubt I'll be watching a programme about it on National Geographic in a few years time.


Although I have no involvement in this project, it appears to be a clever arrangment of steel trusses with outrigger trusses all shaped to fit the 'wave'. In principal, a more complicated arrangement of the timber trussed rafters you would find in any suburban semi detatched house loft.


----------



## RobH

This is well, well worth looking at; an interactive virtual panorama of the Olympic Park taken from a helicoptor or light aircraft:

http://www.vrwebdesign.co.uk/london-aerial-virtual-tour/

------

Click on the third box from the left in the bar at the bottom to load the Olympic Park.

Once it's loaded, click the circle with three arrows to turn off auto rotate.

*Clockwise from top left:*

The first shot you'll see shows piles of mud in the top left. Temporary tennis courts for the Paralympics will be built here.

The velodrome's shell is clearly visible next to that, above which will be the BMX circuit. The big flat brown patch next to that is where the basketball arena is being built. Then, further right still is the Olympic Village, the massive first blocks of which are structurally complete.

Over the rail lines, and past Stratford International Station, the great big grey lump is the Stratford City development.

Below that you can see the completed roof structure of the Aquatic Centre, and further down still, the Olympic Stadium surrounded by water.

On the far bottom left of the picture is the IBC/MBC (the grey boxy structure) and to the right of that will be the handball arena. Above the IBC/MPC, hockey pitches will be built.

------

I think this gives a great overview of the entire park, and the scale of the development. You can fly around and zoom in on things and rotate round.

*Enjoy!*


----------



## Galandar

I like London a lot. I think this will be amazing Oympics


----------



## RobH

Another aerial shot of the park from Frans Zwart on Flickr:


----------



## city_thing

It's like one giant construction site. Is Hackney changing much with all the developments nearby? I grew up just near there... it was a horrible place when I was a kid.


----------



## Captured City

city_thing said:


> It's like one giant construction site. Is Hackney changing much with all the developments nearby? I grew up just near there... it was a horrible place when I was a kid.


I wouldnt describe Hackney as a horrible place anymore. I moved here 2 years ago out of choice because of its vibrant arts and music scene and love it here. I think a large amount of gentrification has taken place (even before the olympics rocked up) particularly in Shoreditch, Dalston and Hackney central. It also has some of the best green spaces in the city in the form of London Fields and Victoria Park. Even the notoriously bad transport links are improving with the opening of the London Overground line in 2010.


----------



## acc521

I can't vouch for the past, but from my journeys into Hackney, it is very obvious to tell that the gentrification that has swept through areas like Shoreditch has/is extending to Hackney.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mayor's Olympics advisor hints at wider remit for OPLC*
By Paul Norman on November 17, 2009 3:57 PM | 1 Comment | No TrackBacks

The Olympic Park Legacy Company's remit may be extended to include the regeneration of the 900-acre Royal Docks and other key east London sites it seems.

Speaking at a London Assembly Economic Development, Culture, Sport and Tourism Committee review of the Olympic Legacy plans, Neale Coleman, the mayor's Olympics adviser said that there was a danger that the OPLC's current remit was "too narrow in scope" if the competing Boroughs were to bring forward an integrated redevelopment of east London post Games.

It all of course makes a deal of sense and has been suggested to me by property people as likely for some time.

However, the OPLC will have a battle on its hands to wrest control of the Royal Docks from competing agencies the London Development Agency and the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation

Coleman said: "There is a difficult judgement to be made. In the initial stages the boroughs did not want to create a new vehicle that would have a wider remit and wanted it to have a clear focus on the park and immediate areas surrounding the park .. But perhaps it should look at the rest of the Lower Lea Valley with, for instance, taking control of the Royal Docks a possible scenario.

"It may be that over time a judgement might be made that if the legacy company develops successfully it will extend its geographical remit."
Elsewhere Coleman did shed light on a number of areas although there appears to be little progress on deciding who will actually own key sites post-Games.
The most amusing interlude occurred when Assembly member Victoria Borwick questioned why the Athletes Village was called a village when it did not have local shops and post offices and all of those other things one associates with a more bucolic vision of English villages.
Coleman briefly appeared to lose the plot as he launched into a tirade about how his neighbours in his street in Islington were mainly commuters into central London but there was still a community spirit in the area.
Borwick then jumped on Coleman's description of the Olympic Park as being most likely to replicate Hampstead Heath by wondering how Hampstead High Street was going to be recreated in Stratford.
Chair Dee Doocey managed to bring order back after a brief flirtation with anarchy among board members and all appeared to agree that as soon as is possible the word "village" should be quietly dropped from descriptions of the athletes' accommodation for the 2012 Games.
Other points of interest were:
Coleman said a key issue that needed to be addressed in terms of legacy was how the land interests owned by London & Continental Railways, which form the gateway to the park, are brought forward in tandem with development of the Olympic Park, and how housing is created that appeals to families.

He also said the legacy company would shortly need to settle whether or not it wanted to retain the Stadium's 80,000-seat capacity post Games for a significant period as bids to host the Rugby Football and Professional Football World Cups had to be submitted soon.

Coleman also confirmed that the mayor had tasked the OPLC with seeing if a higher education development could be brought to the park and said that Baroness Ford in particular was pushing for as much of the Olympics Park as possible to be up and running and open for use immediately after the Games.


----------



## jerseyboi

there raising the roof ring now?? kool


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

London 2012 Main Press Centre takes shape
19 November 2009
london 2012.com

The Olympic Delivery Authority issued new images today showing the London 2012 Main Press Centre (MPC) taking shape alongside the huge International Broadcast Centre (IBC).










Together the IBC/MPC will support around 20,000 broadcasters, photographers and journalists communicating the Games to an audience of four billion people worldwide. In legacy the facilities will create just under 900,000 square feet of sustainable business space with the potential to generate thousands of new jobs. 










The venue is being delivered on track by a team of companies from across the UK. The concrete foundations of the IBC/MPC were built by a company from 2012 Host Borough Greenwich and 4,500 tonnes of steel was fabricated for the huge IBC frame in North Yorkshire and produced in Scunthorpe and Teesside. 

Around15,000sq m of wall and 26,000sq m of roof covering for the IBC were installed by a north-east based firm using cladding manufactured in Wales. A Teddington company is currently pouring over 30,000 tonnes of concrete to create the frame of the MPC and lifting 30,000sq m of concrete slabs and 300 concrete columns to create the multi-storey car park.










The MPC ‘big build’ can we viewed first-hand through a new webcam that went live today at: http://www.london2012.com/plans/olympic-park/webcams/main-press-centre.php 

Olympic Delivery Authority Chairman John Armitt said: 'The "big build" is on track as we enter our toughest year with work accelerating on infrastructure and venues across the Olympic Park. 










'The IBC/MPC is taking shape due to the hard work of companies from across the UK and we’re on schedule to provide a quality working environment for media during the Games and flexible employment space for a range of potential legacy tenants and users.'

Sebastian Coe, Chair of the London 2012 Organising Committee said: 'These images show the progress we are making in delivering the best possible working environment for the 20,000 members of the world’s broadcasters, press and photographers in the summer of 2012. 










'Billions of people around the world rely on the international media to relay the stories of human endeavour on the field of play and capture the atmosphere across the country during the Games. The impressive facilities we have planned will give us the best possible foundations for telling all the stories from the London 2012 Games whilst leaving high performance workspace in legacy for the east of London.'

Tessa Jowell, Minister for the Olympics, said: 'The Main Press Centre is a prime example of how the Games are benefiting the whole of the UK in the run-up to 2012, while also creating a new future hub for London’s growing digital and creative economies.










'The MPC and International Broadcast Centre is being delivered by a team of companies from across the UK, including businesses in Wolverhampton, Scunthorpe and Teeside. 

'These state-of-the-art media facilities will ensure the Games reach an audience of four billion people worldwide and, as the largest venue on the Olympic Park, they will provide a significant legacy to the growing digital sector.'

Elected Mayor of Hackney Jules Pipe said: 'The International Broadcast Centre and Main Press Centre for 2012 in Hackney will provide permanent employment space after the Games, allowing the digital, creative and media industries the space they need to expand and creating high quality jobs. The progress on the MPC is the next step in the journey towards a vital economic legacy for Hackney and east London.'










Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company, said: 'The media centre will become a major employment site after the Games. 

'The buildings have been designed with flexibility in mind and can meet the needs of tenants by being split into different configurations depending on the requirements of market demand.'

*Big Build: IBC/MPC
*The IBC/MPC combines an innovative mixture of permanent and temporary elements during the Games and has been designed to be as flexible as possible to accommodate a range of potential legacy tenants and uses. 

*The MPC includes:
*29,000sq m of green office space by the River Lea Navigation, providing four storeys of workspace for journalists and photographers during the Games.

Innovatively designed flexibility that enables the building to be adapted in legacy for either a single tenant in the whole building or on each floor, as well as multiple tenants on each floor.

A connected single strip of single storey buildings facing the canal that can be separated into ‘mews’ accommodation in legacy offering another type of quality business space in legacy.

New utilities, power and digital connectivity during the Games and in legacy.

Innovations designed to meet demanding green building standards in legacy including a 2,500sq m ‘brown roof’ of gravel and moss to encourage invertebrates; 60 per cent of non-drinking water to be collected from across the Olympic Park; habitats including over 100 bird and bat boxes

*The IBC includes:
*Around 52,000sq m of studio space over two 8-10m high floors during the Games with a temporary gantry running along the 275m long, 104m wide building for technical equipment.

8,000sq m of offices over five floors at the front of the building.

The flexibility in legacy to be separated into a number of units and for design features to be altered such as cladding replaced with windows
Temporary Games time elements, most of which reduce the Games and legacy transformation costs, include:

A 12,000sq m catering village serving 50,000 meals a day 24 hours.

A 200 metre-long High Street between the MPC and IBC featuring outlets such as banks, newsagents, travel agents and a post office.

A temporary Media Conference room between the IBC and MPC for up to 800 journalists.

A Media Transport Mall providing coach drop-off and car parking, accreditation and security screening during the Games will be halved in legacy to provide car parking spaces to legacy tenants alongside walking, cycling and public transport connections.

The Olympic Park Legacy Company is responsible for the long term development planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park Site, including the Main Press Centre and the International Broadcast Centre, after the 2012 Games.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Stratford residential towers*














































by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

*BIds invited for £110m housing job next to Olympic Park*
18 November, 2009 | By Michael Lane 

Paddington Churches Housing Association is inviting bids for a £110 million contract to design and build 704 unit mixed-tenure housing scheme in Stratford, East London.

The scheme comprises the construction of seven blocks - *five are ten storeys high , one is forty three storeys high, and one is an existing five storey building to be extended by two storeys.*

The properties will range in use from affordable rented to high value private sales, with one block providing extra care facilities. There will also be ground floor space available for commercial use.

*All foundation works including the construction of a basement have been completed as has the concrete superstructure up to the fourth level of two of the blocks.*

Five firms will be shortlisted and invited to tender in January 2010 with a return date in March 2010. Contractors have until 27 November to submit pre-qualification questionnaires.

*Work is expected to start on site by May 2010 and completed within 32 months.*

Due to the site’s proximity to the Olympic Park, all external elevations and external works must be completed at least four weeks before the start of the Olympic Games.

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/contra...sing-job-next-to-olympic-park/5211040.article


----------



## 3dinge

Fantastic park


----------



## RobH

Flythrough of the Olympic park site (Jonathan Edwards presents - official London 2012 video)

http://89.234.19.19/twentytwelve/flythrough_nov09/flythrough_nov09_blog.swf


----------



## DarJoLe

New aerial images show Olympic Park progress as IOC Coordination Commission visits London
23 November 2009
london2012.com

The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has today released new aerial images of construction work on the Olympic Park showing the ‘big build’ firmly on track as the project enters its toughest year.

The images show the east London skyline being transformed by construction progress on the ‘big five’ venues – the Olympic Stadium, Aquatics Centre, Olympic Village, Velodrome and International Broadcast Centre/Main Press Centre (IBC/MPC). The images have been released as the International Olympic Committee’s Coordination Commission visits the capital for a progress update on London’s plans for staging the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games.

ODA Chairman John Armitt, said: 'With construction work on the Olympic Park approaching its peak, the "big five" venues are already becoming landmarks on the east London skyline and show how much progress has been made since the IOC Coordination Commission visited earlier this year.

'The external structure of the Olympic Stadium has been finished and the completion of the Aquatics Centre roof gives us an exciting glimpse of what will become the "gateway to the Games" and the Olympic Park’s most iconic venue. Work is also racing ahead in the north of the Park with the first residential plot of the Village structurally complete, the huge frame of the IBC/MPC in place and the striking architecture of the Velodrome taking shape. 

'The Olympic Park "big build" is firmly on track but we are not complacent and these new images show the sheer scale of the project and the challenges ahead as we enter our toughest year in the project.'

Sebastian Coe, Chairman of the London 2012 Organising Committee, said: 'In a little under 1,000 days time, the eyes of the world will fall upon this part of east London. The area is being transformed, creating new communities, new housing, and state-of-the-art sporting facilities. 

'It is abundantly clear from these photographs that this piece of regeneration is well under way. Over the next year or so, we look forward to seeing the ODA continuing its excellent work so far and seeing the Olympic Park come to life – both for the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games in 2012 but also for generations to come.'

Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell said: 'The Olympic Park has really started to take shape since the IOC Co-ordination Commission’s last visit with several of the key elements of the build now complete and venues like the Olympic Stadium and Aquatics Centre making a real impact on the London skyline. 

'I am confident that we have the measures in place to make sure that this good progress continues, as we head into the most intensive and challenging phase of construction.'

The images released today show how much the Olympic Park has changed since the IOC Coordination Commission visited London in April this year. A new fly-through video of the Olympic Park, narrated by Jonathan Edwards, was also released on the London 2012 website today. The video and latest aerial shots, taken earlier this month, show:

=The Olympic Stadium’s external structure completed with work starting on the lifting of the cable-net roof

=All five new bridges around the Stadium island lifted into place and the first trees planted

=The wave-shaped Aquatics Centre steel roof structure weighing more than 3,000 tonnes lifted and lowered into place, along with the completion of the concrete dive pool and work well underway on the two 50m competition and training pools

=The huge steel frame of International Broadcast Centre (IBC) completed and the Main Press Centre (MPC) coming out of the ground

=The steelwork forming the distinct double-curved structure of the Velodrome approaching the halfway point

=The first residential block in the Olympic Village structurally complete and work well underway on all other residential plots

=The foundations of the Handball Arena nearing completion

=The Energy Centre taking shape and the Primary Substation building finished – the first building on the Park to be completed

=Work well underway on 21 of more than 30 new bridges to be built in the Park.

Olympic Park









Athlete's Village









Aquatic Centre









Handball Arena









Energy Centre









Velodrome









Velodrome









Olympic Stadium









Athlete's Village









Olympic Park (looking north)









Olympic Park (looking south)









Olympic Stadium









Aquatics Centre & Olympic Stadium









Olympic Stadium


----------



## Big Cat

Looks great!


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Awesome...


----------



## Ni3lS

What a massive construction site! Kudos to the urban planners of this Olympics park.


----------



## fozzy

Coming on nicely!!!


----------



## yazm1991

Great Progress kay:


----------



## aaronaugi1

fantastic. well done London.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...re-5bn-contracts-for-2012-Olympic-venues.html

*British businesses secure £5bn contracts for 2012 Olympic venues.*

*British businesses have secured nearly all the £5 billion in contracts issued for the construction of the venues for the 2012 olympic games, a report out today will reveal. *


----------



## PortoNuts

Latest view of games site as inspectors prepare to check on progress
Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
24.11.09

Here is the latest view of the 600-hectare Olympic Park - ready for a key inspection by international Games chiefs this week.

It shows for the first time how major venues, including the Olympic Stadium, aquatics centre, velodrome and basketball arena, will dominate the skyline.










London 2012 chiefs released the photograph before the two-day grilling by the co-ordination commission of the International Olympic Committee. It begins tomorrow and is expected to focus on security, transport and the timetable of events.

Games bosses will also face questions on their plans for the gymnastics and badminton events, which are currently "homeless". The inspectors will also be led on a tour of the Olympic Park in Stratford, to be followed by a series of briefings.

There are now 976 days to go before the Games start.

Today ministers were urged to protect London's Olympic heritage after the event. The head of the British Olympic Association, Andy Hunt, said the venues and park must retain the word "Olympic".

Although the BOA backs a government initiative to name the Stratford complex after the Queen, it insists its full title must be the "Elizabeth Olympic Park".

Mr Hunt said there were few reminders of London hosting the 1948 Games at White City, and the mistake must not be repeated after 2012. Only a plaque at White City and a few pointers at the Wembley stadium site - such as Olympic Way- remain of the event 61 years ago.

Mr Hunt said: "It's about the legacy that sport has in the park, not just Olympic sport but community sport as well. It's important to us because there are so few reminders of 1948."

Mr Hunt said Sydney had failed to retain the fabric of its Olympic park after the 2000 Games, but he was impressed by Munich's, which kept its character despite being home to Bayern Munich FC. The BOA is in negotiations with Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell over a name for the park.

Names of sports venues may be sold off to sponsors but this could not happen until after the Games. Negotiations on future venue naming rights will be led by the Olympic Park Legacy Company, jointly owned by City Hall and the Government.


----------



## jerseyboi

NEW OFFICIAL LONDON 2012 WEBSITE LAUNCHED TODAY

http://www.london2012.com/index.php


----------



## danVan

The scale of this project scares me.


----------



## delores

the media centre scares me. What a flawed idea that was.


----------



## Gherkin

The bridges disappoint me.


----------



## xlchris

Huge area! Can't wait to see the final result


----------



## Prinz Eugen

PortoNuts said:


>


pretty much a new city...


----------



## RobH




----------



## PortoNuts

Transport improvements for London 2012 Games on track
08 Dec 2009

Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) publish latest edition of Transport Plan for consultation.

The ODA is three quarters of the way through its programme of transport improvements needed for the London 2012 Games, on time and on budget. 

The ODA made the announcement as the latest edition of the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games Transport Plan was published today. 

The ODA’s transport infrastructure work started in December 2006 at Orient Way with the construction of a new 12-track railway depot. The infrastructure improvements being made for Games and legacy will be completed by the end of 2010 when work is finished at West Ham and Stratford stations to increase capacity.

The ODA is on track with its programme of improvements that will leave legacy benefits for London long after the Games. Work completed to date includes:

12 track railway sidings constructed at Orient Way;

Two new platforms for North London Line services to replace the low level platforms previously used by the DLR;
The first of 22 new DLR rail cars co-funded by the ODA are in service;

The construction of a new Eastern Egress bridge at Stratford International Station to shorten the walking distance to Stratford Regional Station;

The DLR’s second crossing under the river to Woolwich Arsenal, opened in February 2009, which will host the Shooting events;

Work on the DLR extension to Stratford International is well underway and is on track to open in July 2010;

Passengers at Stratford Regional Station are already using three new lifts and wider staircases. A new upper level station entrance and westbound Central Line platform are all on track to be completed by the end of 2010;

Work has started on improving cycle routes in east London as a result of the ODA’s £11m investment;

Operational planning, including timetabling, is being developed.

Progress is detailed in the consultation draft of the second edition of the Transport Plan for the London 2012 Games, published today. Feedback to this consultation draft will be incorporated into the second full edition of the Transport Plan which will be published next year, when the ODA move from delivering the final infrastructure to more detailed planning for Games-time operations. 

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'Moving hundreds of thousands of spectators and tens of thousands of athletes, media, officials and Games workers in the summer of 2012 is a huge logistical challenge. 

'We are on track for completing the transport improvements needed for Games and legacy. We are not complacent and are working hard with our transport delivery partners to ensure that we maintain this good progress as we move into detailed operational planning.'

Olympics Minister Tessa Jowell said: 'Reliable and efficient transport will be crucial to the success of London 2012 and we are determined to get it right. This report shows we are on time and on budget to deliver the improvements needed, which will benefit travellers long after the Games have finished. 

'Railway lines, trains and stations are being upgraded to cope with the thousands of athletes, volunteers and spectators who will travel to the Games each day. We want to make sure spectators have a choice of ways to get to the Games, whether it’s by public transport, bicycle or on foot.'

The Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: 'Work on the capital's transport network ahead of bringing the Games to London is proceeding at a sensational pace. The improvements being made to our stations, track, the DLR, and our cycle routes are happening on time, to the budget that was set and will serve Londoners well for years to come.'

LOCOG Chairman Seb Coe said: 'These transport improvements demonstrate again what is meant by London 2012's vision to use the power of the Games to inspire lasting change. Not only are they essential to ensure a memorable experience for athletes, spectators and the general public during Games-time, but their lasting legacy will deliver benefits for commuters and families for years to come.'


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

The not so shocking story of the Olympic underspend

By Peter Bill on December 16, 2009 11:22 AM 

The least surprising (but most gratifying) story of the day comes from the Olympic Delivery Authority, which tells the FT today that the cost of building the London Olympics will be £7.2b and not the previous estimate of £8.2b. This £900m reduction confirms the posting here and the Standard column of 27th November. Then, after a wander round the site with ODA chief David Higgins, and a look at the numbers, it became blindingly obvious that the budget was stuffed to the gills with contingency sums that would now never be needed.

Those wondering where that £9.3b figure went should know that on top of the original £8.1b building budget was £838m for security and £300m to help train athletes. But even that £1.2b contains £238m of contingencies. So there is a possibility of further reductions from this pot. But, for now, the headline figure is down from £9.3b to £8.2. But you can rest assured that there is still some money tucked away in the building pot.

As the Standard article suggested, even the £7.2b "build budget" contained contingencies of £685m. On the assumption that most of that remains, you can add this to the £238m security contingency and adduce there is still almost £1b tucked away. If this does not get used, the headline budget could shrink from £9.3b, not to £8.2b but to £7.3b. In other words, the whole £2b contingency added in by Gordon Brown when he was Chancellor could remain unspent. 

With a cash-strapped government already eyeing that £900m saving already admitted it is understandable that the ODA today are stressing the risks ahead. "Though current forecasts predict us coming in under budget for the construction programme, it is too early to be banking savings," they say. "Next year will be the toughest yet and on a project of this size and scale there is always the potential for more risks materialising between now and 2012." Fair enough. But whoever is in power next December may well find another £900m in the Olympic Christmas box.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*










by andywilkes on flickr.


----------



## hkskyline

PortoNuts said:


> The not so shocking story of the Olympic underspend
> 
> By Peter Bill on December 16, 2009 11:22 AM
> 
> The least surprising (but most gratifying) story of the day comes from the Olympic Delivery Authority, which tells the FT today that the cost of building the London Olympics will be £7.2b and not the previous estimate of £8.2b. This £900m reduction confirms the posting here and the Standard column of 27th November. Then, after a wander round the site with ODA chief David Higgins, and a look at the numbers, it became blindingly obvious that the budget was stuffed to the gills with contingency sums that would now never be needed.
> 
> Those wondering where that £9.3b figure went should know that on top of the original £8.1b building budget was £838m for security and £300m to help train athletes. But even that £1.2b contains £238m of contingencies. So there is a possibility of further reductions from this pot. But, for now, the headline figure is down from £9.3b to £8.2. But you can rest assured that there is still some money tucked away in the building pot.
> 
> As the Standard article suggested, even the £7.2b "build budget" contained contingencies of £685m. On the assumption that most of that remains, you can add this to the £238m security contingency and adduce there is still almost £1b tucked away. If this does not get used, the headline budget could shrink from £9.3b, not to £8.2b but to £7.3b. In other words, the whole £2b contingency added in by Gordon Brown when he was Chancellor could remain unspent.
> 
> With a cash-strapped government already eyeing that £900m saving already admitted it is understandable that the ODA today are stressing the risks ahead. "Though current forecasts predict us coming in under budget for the construction programme, it is too early to be banking savings," they say. "Next year will be the toughest yet and on a project of this size and scale there is always the potential for more risks materialising between now and 2012." Fair enough. But whoever is in power next December may well find another £900m in the Olympic Christmas box.


But I expected the security bill to overshoot budget!


----------



## DarJoLe

It still might if another 9/11 happens.


----------



## hkskyline

DarJoLe said:


> It still might if another 9/11 happens.


Well, I think the money earmarked for security will still be huge now because of the heightened terrorism risk, regardless of how long ago 9/11 was.


----------



## RobH

The money for security was upped significantly after 7/7, which was the day after London won the bid.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic Park on the top left*










by BillKatyGemma on flickr.


----------



## PortoNuts

Four in five Londoners support 2012 Games
Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
18.12.09

Londoners' backing of the Olympics remains strong, with a government poll showing four out of five people in the capital are still in favour of the Games.

The annual survey of attitudes towards the Olympics showed 80 per cent of Londoners wanted the Games, with ratings in the five host boroughs of the East End rising to 85 per cent.

The UK average approval rating of 75 per cent was down three per cent on last year's poll, which was conducted shortly after the surge of optimism created by Britain's historic fourth place at the Beijing Games.

It compares with an Evening Standard survey in July, in which 64 per cent of Londoners said they were in favour of the 2012 Games.

The poll of 4,500 people, commissioned by the Department for Culture, Media and Sport, revealed a disparity in attitudes between London and elsewhere in the UK - with ratings in some parts more than 10 per cent lower. These findings will be of concern to ministers seeking to justify the £9 billion-plus cost of hosting the Games. In the North-East of the country, 67 per cent backed the Games, while 68 per cent in Scotland and Yorkshire were in favour.


----------



## PortoNuts

15 December, 2009

By Sophie Griffiths 

*Watch the ODA's timelapse video of the four-week job to lift the 450 tonne structure into position*

The cable net roof of the Olympic Stadium has been lifted into place, the Olympic Delivery Authority announced today.

Over 900 tonnes of scaffolding and over a kilometre of support platforms were used to assembled over 12,000m of cables and the walkways. The cable net is formed between the outer white steel roof truss and an inner tension ring 30m above the field of play. 

It took four weeks and 56 hydraulic jacks to lift the 450 tonne structure into place. 

The cable net roof will be covered with material next spring, covering two-thirds of spectators and providing the correct conditions for athletes on the field of play and.

ODA chairman John Armitt said: “The successful lift of the stadium’s cable roof is another milestone reached on the construction of this flagship venue. It has been a complex engineering and construction challenge, complicated by the wind and rain in recent weeks. 

"We remain firmly on track and will lift the lighting towers into place early next year, taking the stadium to its full height.”

Construction on the Olympic Stadium started in May 2008. Next year, a 650 tonne crane will be assembled in the middle of the stadium site in order to lift 28m high lighting gantries on to the inner ring of the cable net roof, taking them 60m above the field of play. 



Read more: http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3155182&c=3#ixzz0a3O8ObDU


----------



## PortoNuts

Public get front row seat as London 2012 Handball Arena comes out of the ground
22 Dec 2009
london2012.com

The foundations of the London 2012 Handball Arena are complete and the public have a front row seat at london2012.com as the venue comes out of the ground.
The Handball Arena ‘Big Build’ started in July, two months early. Two hundred concrete columns have been drilled 25 metres into the ground to form the foundations with 55 pile caps and 550m of concrete ground beams.

The venue has started coming out of the ground with the lifting into place of thirteen of 30 concrete walls, which are pre-fabricated in Ireland and will support the upper tiers of the seating. The 10m high walls sit on top of a 300 tonne concrete slab.

Work is underway on the 1000 tonne steel frame of the Arena, which is being fabricated in Bolton. The steel frame is on track to be complete by next summer when work will also have started on the roof and external cladding, with the distinctive copper layer added later in the year

A new webcam is capturing the construction of the distinctive Arena which will include sustainable features such as 88 ceiling light pipes feeding natural light into the venue.

The Handball Arena is on track to be completed by summer 2011 ready for test events. During the Games the Arena will seat up to 7000 spectators and host qualifying games for the Handball competition as well as Modern Pentathlon Fencing and Goalball during the Paralympic Games. 

After the Games, the sustainable Arena will become a multi-sports venue with retractable seating for around 6,000 spectators and flexible facilities catering for training and competition at all levels for indoor sports including: Basketball; Wheelchair Basketball; Boxing; Handball; Badminton; Judo; Netball; Futsal and Volleyball.

Olympic Delivery Authority Chief Executive David Higgins said:

'We are right on track to deliver a distinctive Handball Arena that will provide a great experience for competitors and spectators during the Games and offer a new sustainable and flexible facility for local people to enjoy a wide range of sports in legacy. Our new webcam enables people to watch first-hand the Arena coming out of the ground as well as the other permanent Olympic Park venues as the project enters its toughest year.'

Chairman of the London 2012 Organising Committee Sebastian Coe said:

'The Handball Arena will provide athletes the world over with a state of the art facility at Games-time and the local London community with a much needed flexible indoor sports arena in legacy. The new webcam will allow local residents and fans of the sport all over the world to chart the construction progress of what will be one of the great new build venues for the 2012 Games.'

The Olympic Park Legacy Company is responsible for the development, planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park site, including the Arena, after the Games. With the option to accommodate up to 1500 additional seats, the Company could also offer the venue for cultural, entertainment and business events.

Jules Pipe, elected Mayor of Hackney, said:

'The new multi-sports venue in Hackney is a great opportunity to offer local residents access to world-class facilities to take part in a wide range of sports, as part of the legacy of the 2012 Games. The Council will continue its work to offer all our residents further opportunities to enjoy healthy lifestyles through sport and physical activity.'

Handball Arena factfile

* The venue features over 3,000 sq m of external copper cladding, mostly recycled, to give it a distinctive appearance that will develop a rich natural colour as it ages.
* Over 700 sq m of glazing which encircles the building at concourse level will enable visitors to the Olympic Park to view sport taking place inside, and illuminating the venue when lit at night.
* The venue also has retractable seating to create a flexible legacy space and 88 light pipes in the ceiling to allow natural light into the venue. 
* Rainwater harvesting from the roof for toilet flushing, will help to reduce water use by 40%.
* In legacy mode the venue will include a health and fitness club with changing facilities and a café for use by the local community.
* In legacy mode, the venue offers a 2,743 sq m field of play hosting sports including: 5-a-side football; Netball; Boxing; Basketball; Volleyball; Badminton; Table Tennis; Handball; and Futsal.
* The venue could also host in legacy: Hockey; Martial arts; Kabaddi; Wheelchair Basketball; Fencing; Sitting Volleyball; Goalball; Wheelchair Rugby, Wrestling, Weightlifting, Taekwondo, Table Tennis, Judo and Fencing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*









flickr


----------



## jerseyboi

Vid>

http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=5366

The video for the London 2012 Olympics and Paralympic Games
meeting for the parliament committee.
Culture, Media and Sport Committee


----------



## ano369ther

London 2012 Olympics and Paralympic Games
meeting for parliament committee.
Culture, Media and Sport Committee


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*









flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Primark eyes 2012 Olympics site*

Next, Topshop, Boots and WH Smith also interested in Westfield Stratford City site

By James Thompson

Wednesday, 30 December 2009


Primark is eyeing a huge store in the £1.5bn flagship shopping centre of the 2012 London Olympics, as the line-up for the Australian developer Westfield's scheme in east London takes shape.

Other retailers interested in signing up to Westfield Stratford City are thought to include Adidas, Boots, WH Smith, H&M, Next and Topshop, as well as Forever 21, the US fashion brand that could open its first UK store there.

Sources said that Westfield was late in starting its recruitment drive for the centre and as recently as October the developer had signed up just three retailers – the anchor tenants John Lewis, Waitrose and Marks & Spencer – out of 300 units. But the east London site, which is one of the few major schemes to open in the next five years, is starting to gain traction among retailers.

Primark, the discount fashion retailer owned by Associated British Foods, is interested in a 70,000 sq ft store in Westfield Stratford, which is set to open in September 2011. The discount retailer, which has 196 stores across Europe, has stormed through the recession and is keen to expand its store estate both in the UK and abroad.

This year, it opened its first stores in Germany, Portugal and Belgium and is thought to be planning to make its debut in Austria in 2010. Market sources said that Primark's longer-term targets include Poland and Russia, as well as India and China further down the line. Primark declined to comment.

Westfield said yesterday:


"_There is a strong and growing level of interest in our Westfield Stratford City project as retailers get a sense of the strategic nature of the scheme, the outstanding transport connectivity and the lack of new supply coming on to the market."_

Sources said that Adidas was interested in at least one site in the scheme. The property specialists CBRE and DTZ are the acting letting agents for Westfield Stratford.

Westfield is believed to have planned originally to open the scheme in east London in June 2011, but has now pushed back the opening date to September of that year. Yesterday, the developer said it has not yet set an opening date for Westfield Stratford.

However, Westfield Stratford has several factors in its favour that are starting to draw retailers in. The centre will be served by two Underground lines, the Docklands Light Railway, overland trains and a high-speed rail link. It will also be one of the few major retail developments to open before 2014, as developers have been forced to put other schemes on hold during the credit crisis.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/primark-eyes-2012-olympics-site-1852979.html


----------



## anaiptol

scuse me, is it possible to find information about the olympic budget somewhere? 
thanks


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/technical/2...a-completes-olympic-underpass/5212444.article

Skanska has completed work to create a link into the Olympic Park beneath the A12 dual-carriageway.

The underpass was constructed on schedule in the north-east corner of the Olympic Park in Stratford, east London.

It forms part of the Olympic Loop Road, which will provide access around the Park in Games-time and in legacy.

The underpass was constructed beneath the 6-lane dual carriageway while it remained fully operational to daily traffic. Fifty workers were involved in the project, which was completed in 28 days.

Olympic Delivery Authority chairman John Armitt said: “The delivery of this critical engineering project on time is a significant achievement given the complexities and challenges involved.

“It is a testament to the hard work and ingenuity of our workers and engineers working round the clock to construct the new underpass beneath a busy dual carriageway, without causing any disruption to motorists.”


----------



## RobH

Another nice aerial shot.

From Jani Helle on Flickr


----------



## Journals009

*2012 London Olypics*

The 2012 Summer Olympic Games, officially known as the Games of the XXX Olympiad, are due to take place in London, United Kingdom, from 27 July to 12 August 2012.London will become the first city to officially host the modern Olympic Games three times, having previously done so in 1908 and in 1948.
London was elected as the host city on 6 July 2005 during the 117th IOC Session in Singapore, defeating Moscow, New York City, Madrid and Paris after four rounds of voting.The successful bid was headed by former Olympic champion Sebastian Coe.
The Olympics prompted a redevelopment of many of the areas of London in which the games are to be held – particularly themed towards sustainability – while the budgetary considerations have generated some criticism


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*


----------



## napalm_napalm

looks very nice


----------



## PortoNuts

The proposed Marathon Route.


----------



## RobH

^^ Bear in mind this was announced at the time of the bid and the exact route is still being discussed. This isn't the final route yet.


----------



## city_thing

That map really shows just how crazy it was having incredibly poor areas like Hackney rubbing shoulders with The City and Canary Wharf, some of the richest areas in the world.


----------



## DarJoLe

I hardly think it was planned that way.


----------



## PortoNuts

RobH said:


> ^^ Bear in mind this was announced at the time of the bid and the exact route is still being discussed. This isn't the final route yet.


I know this is just a proposal.


----------



## BIK

I used to live right next to where the Olympic village will be for over a year back in 2006.
It was not such a nice area, but looking at these photos it just amazes me that it will all be unrecognizable to me (already is to an extent) when i see it again.

Lets hope that whole area gets a makeover and not only the newly built parts.


----------



## 1772

city_thing said:


> That map really shows just how crazy it was having incredibly poor areas like Hackney rubbing shoulders with The City and Canary Wharf, some of the richest areas in the world.


Why is that bad? 
If something, it's good because it generates jobs in the vicinity of the poor areas.


----------



## city_thing

^^ When did I ever say it was bad? :nuts:



DarJoLe said:


> I hardly think it was planned that way.


Are you sure now?


----------



## 1772

city_thing said:


> ^^ When did I ever say it was bad? :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure now?


I intepeted "crazy" as in "crazy/badly planned. 
My bad.


----------



## GreenwichSE10

city_thing said:


> That map really shows just how crazy it was having incredibly poor areas like Hackney rubbing shoulders with The City and Canary Wharf, some of the richest areas in the world.


why is that crazy?


----------



## acc521

^^Did you look at the last 3 posts. Context mate - crazy doesn't necessarily mean bad. London as a whole is a very random, crazy city - this is a good thing.


----------



## jerseyboi

testing more lights today....


----------



## city_thing

acc521 said:


> ^^Did you look at the last 3 posts. Context mate - crazy doesn't necessarily mean bad. London as a whole is a very random, crazy city - this is a good thing.


You come to learn that SSC isn't populated by the smartest of people, don't you? :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

Key Olympic Park utilities building up-and-running
15 Jan 2010
london2012.com

An essential new utilities building in the Olympic Park is now operational, the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) announced today.










Key architectural elements have been included in the construction of the pumping station to create a visually interesting building including the use of imagery on the external face of the building, feature lighting of the building and tower, landscaping works, and the use of striking colours on key pieces of equipment.










ODA Director of Infrastructure and Utilities, Simon Wright, said: 'The Pumping Station delivers another essential building block in a new network of utilities that will serve the Olympic Park for generations to come. While the new sporting venues in the Olympic Park will be the main attraction in 2012, the utilities buildings we are constructing will be every bit as essential in helping us deliver a successful Games and a lasting legacy from 2012. The use of key design elements ensure the pumping station is not just functional but also another building of architectural interest in the Olympic Park.'










Pumping Station factfile

Design elements

* Pumping station built as a circular building to reflect engineering used in sewer shafts beneath the ground
* Images have been applied to the exterior of the Pumping Station building of Sir Joseph Balzagette’s drawings of a Victorian sewage pumping station to depict the history of the London sewer network and its Victorian origins
* Two large cylinders housed on outside of building that form part of the air extraction system have been painted pink - the striking pink cylinders have already been nicknamed Pinky and Perky by site workers
* The building includes a 12m-high ventilation tower which includes a blue light at the top to create a ‘beacon’ in the south of the Olympic Park



















Construction

* Construction of Pumping Station and sewer networks started in June 2008 and more than 100 workers were involved at the peak of activity
* The pumping station building is 6m high and the circular outer shell measures 20m across
* Beneath pumping station structure is a 16m-deep, 12.5m diameter shaft connecting the pumping station with 1.8km of sewer tunnels of 1.2m diameter which have been constructed throughout the Olympic Park.
* The complex network of new sewers had to be constructed around a number of obstacles throughout the Olympic Park including 4 rivers and watercourses and 2 operational railway lines
* Sewer networks collect waste water from sites of main venues and buildings in the Olympic Park, and transport it to the pumping station building in the south of the Park where it is then discharged into the Northern Outfall Sewer
* The Olympic Stadium is set to be the first Olympic Park venue to have a permanent connection with the new pumping station and sewer system










Sustainability features

* A Living Green roof included on pumping station building to help enhance ecological value and biodiversity of Olympic Park by attracting local wildlife
* The roof will have 150sq m of biodiverse space consisting of meadow and grassland planting
* The building will include 12 boxes for bats, black redstart and house sparrows
* External landscaping designed so that surface water runs-off to far corner of the site where a Field Maple tree has been planted to help give further visual interest to the building


----------



## let forever be

That power station looks great.

It has that industrial-chic which London is quite famous for. Also, the NORD designed brick power station looks great too.


----------



## acc521

Very nicely done!


----------



## PortoNuts

University of East London plans sports faculty under Olympic stadium
Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
15.01.10

A university is in talks to establish a specialist sports faculty at the Olympic Stadium after 2012.

The University of East London, with campuses in Stratford and Docklands, is proposing to teach sports-related degrees to up to 600 undergraduates in lecture halls in the venue's undercroft.

Next month, a proposed tenancy for UEL will be put to the Olympic Park Legacy Company, which will take the 600-hectare park and its venues off taxpayers' hands after the Games.

John Lock, UEL's 2012 director, insisted that despite nationwide funding cuts of £135 million in higher education, the university could finance the move, with demand for sports studies expected to rise as a result of the Olympics.

The college hopes to sign a memorandum of understanding with the legacy company within months, before a legally binding agreement.

But if the plan goes ahead UEL may have to suspend lectures for a year in 2018 if the stadium becomes a World Cup venue.

Mayor Boris Johnson backs a major role for higher education in the Olympic Park and commissioned a £200,000 study to consider the feasibility of a “world class” university setting up there.

The National Skills Academy and English Institute of Sport have signed up to tenancies at the stadium, which has 700 rooms.

But the venue's core legacy role remains in doubt as top-flight rugby and football clubs have shown no interest in becoming anchor tenants.

The £550 million stadium will become a 25,000-seat athletics facility after 2012.

A legacy company spokesman said: “We continue to have good discussions with UEL about their future plans.”


----------



## lineupguy

city_thing said:


> That map really shows just how crazy it was having incredibly poor areas like Hackney rubbing shoulders with The City and Canary Wharf, some of the richest areas in the world.


Is Hackney really a poor area? And I thought that Canary Wharf had started to feel some strain since last year, when everyone fled...

Regarding the Olympic Park, I think it looks pretty nice! I guess it would be such a huge project that organizing it is a lot harder than it looks.

So, if they are capable of organizing the park, why can't they find a better logo than this one?


----------



## PortoNuts

Dear troll, haven't you got over New York not winning the bid?


----------



## GreenwichSE10

city_thing said:


> ^^ When did I ever say it was bad? :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure now?


what are you trying to say..i think the problem people have with your post is they fail to understand what you are trying to communicate.


----------



## Talks_44

new millenium towns!!


----------



## PortoNuts

*2012 Olympics visitors make £40m for London*

Tourism chiefs say London has made almost £40million from an increase in sports and business events in the run-up to 2012.

Improvements to transport and accommodation linked to the Games have resulted in a surge of bookings, said Visit London.

The group has calculated the value in hotel takings and visitor spending of bookings they say are related to being a host city. These include Sport Accord 2011, the world's largest sports congress, set to bring in £2.4million and the 52-nation World Skills Competition in 2011 to promote vocational training, expected to generate £29 million.

Organisers of trade conferences have also told Visit London they chose the capital because it was gearing up for an Olympics.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...lympics-visitors-make-pound-40m-for-london.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic Stadium*










by Rick Holman on flickr.


----------



## PortoNuts

Date set for first 2012 Olympics ticket sales
Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
20.01.10

*Sports fans will be able to buy tickets for the Olympics from the start of next year, the Standard understands.*

Millions of would-be ticket-holders may also be able to register for their preferred 2012 event online within weeks, under plans being drawn up by Games chiefs.

On the London 2012 website they will be asked to state which of the 26 sports they want to attend and when. Those providing information are not guaranteed tickets but will receive alerts from the organising committee, Locog, when tickets go on sale next year. Locog plans to launch pre-registration in March after the Winter Olympics in Vancouver.

It would mark the start of a 12-month campaign to sell the tickets towards its revenue target of £375 million.

Next year, the public will be able to apply for tickets through a ballot system which will account for up to 85 per cent of the 9.2 million tickets.

But credit card purchases can only be made using Visa — the official Olympic credit card. In the ballot there will be no preferential treatment for Londoners, who will contribute an average £120 each in council tax to the Games budget.

Locog will reveal its pricing policy towards the end of this year. The committee says it is committed to selling a large number of “affordable” tickets. But may not be able to deliver a pledge to sell 4.3 million at under £20 since that included 700,000 cheap tickets for baseball and softball which are no longer Olympic sports.

A Locog spokeswoman said: “Everyone across the UK will have the same opportunity to buy tickets.”


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.ctvolympics.ca/london-2012/news/newsid=26785.html

*Article by Canadian media.*

The stadiums that will play host to gold medal-winning performances at the 2012 Olympic Games are fast taking shape in a once rundown area of east London. 

Bulldozers roar and forests of cranes dot the landscape as orange warning lights flash - the site is a little boy's dream come to life, stretching as far as the naked eye can see. 

The main stadium, with its distinctive crossed white girders, is unmistakeable at the edge of the development - less spectacular than the Bird's Nest stadium for the 2008 Beijing Olympics, but imposing all the same. 

The other striking building dominating the skyline is the Aquatics Centre, designed by Iraqi-born architect Zaha Hadid, its half-completed roof resembling a curled leaf. 

In the distance, the first of 11 apartment blocks is nearing completion in the Olympic Village, which will house 23,000 athletes and officials during the Games. 

David Higgins, an Australian recruited as chief executive of the Olympic Development Authority because of his experience of building venues for the 2000 Sydney Olympics, is satisfied with the progress. 

"We are well into the structure now on all the major venues and the village and media centre and in a year's time the structure will be finished on virtually all those projects," he said. 

"You can see a lot of it coming out of the ground now as well as the big shopping centre at the middle of the site." 

The site's workforce will mushroom by 4,000 to 11,000 this year, as the transformation of an area once covered with largely dilapidated warehouses and car repair workshops accelerates. 

And the once sceptical local population appears to be coming round to the idea of playing host to the Olympic circus - recent surveys have shown support running at around 80 percent. 

Julianne Marriott, a tourist guide, said the interest in visiting the site was increasing all the time. 

"We are starting to see more people from abroad now, with people coming from other European countries but also from Russia because they are hosting the (2014 Winter) Olympics and from Rio," which is organising the 2016 Games. 

"But most of all it's just the great British taxpayers who want to find out what is happening here, what our money's going on and what is going to happen after the Olympics," she said. 

The key to securing the support of local people has been promises that they will be left with more than just a white elephant once the Olympic flame is extinguished in two-and-a-half years' time. 

Understandably, people want to know what the long-term benefits will be of a project with an overall budget of over eight billion pounds (nine billion euros, 13 billion dollars). 

So a separate company has been created to manage the "legacy" of the Olympic Park, with London keen to show it has learned from the mistakes made by host cities in the past. 

Many of the facilities for the 2004 Athens Games are rusting away and the Bird's Nest is still seeking a post-Games role in Beijing - the under-used stadium was recently filled with fake snow to become a "winter wonderland". 

But organizers say the London site has been designed so it can become a self-contained city capable of hosting a thriving community once the Games are over. 

An unusual feature compared to other Olympics is that the stadium's 80,000 capacity will be shrunk to around 25,000 after the Games, by dismantling the upper tiers. 

Higgins is cautious about the thorny issue of the legacy - it is not his organisation's responsibility - but as he gazes across London from his office in the Canary Wharf financial district he can see the long-term potential. 

"The thing that makes this project so unique and the difference for example from Sydney is that this site is a mile from Canary Wharf, it is two miles from the City of London, it has nine major railway lines intersecting on the site, it's going to be a new city. 

"That will bring jobs, opportunities and it'll be a place that people want to live in because of the infrastructure investments and the parks." 

Importantly, the "guts" of a new city - the power stations, a sewage system and the open spaces - are being constructed now, rather than after development occurs, Higgins points out. 

"I think it is all incredibly exciting," said Marriott. "It is going to be a brilliant place, both during and after the Games."


----------



## RobH

^^ Worth posting the great close up of the Aquatics Centre roof that accompanies that article methinks. Good to see positive press abroad!


----------



## mediadave

lineupguy said:


> Is Hackney really a poor area?


Well, it has poor areas _in_ it. It also has incredibly rich areas. Remember its the size of a normal city itself!


----------



## Atmosphere

RobH said:


> ^^ Worth posting the great close up of the Aquatics Centre roof that accompanies that article methinks. Good to see positive press abroad!


I don't know what it is but the roof always looks so small, that is until you see the incredibly tiny man working on it.


----------



## PortoNuts

Stephen Fry lined up to be the voice of 2012 Olympic Ganes
Alistair Foster
22.01.10

Stephen Fry is being lined up as the voice of the London Olympics.

The writer, broadcaster and actor is to have talks with Games officials about supplying his distinctive tone to adverts and campaigns in the run-up to 2012.

Organisers are also hoping for his “creative input” into the cultural side of the event. Fry's duties have not been decided, but it is believed he could be used for TV voiceovers, promotional videos and tourism guides.

He told the Evening Standard: “I genuinely don't know exactly what it will involve. I've been asked if I could fit in a meeting with some people from the Olympics but I have no idea what they are going to ask me. All I can say is that I'm really supportive.”

Taking on critics of the event, he added: “I'm really passionately behind it and I can't bear that there is already a groundswell of cynicism that it's all going to be disastrous.

“People saying things like, Ooh, we'll never be as good as Beijing or the Beijing opening day,' and, Ooh, we will just have pearly kings and queens on buses, the traffic will be terrible and the buildings will fall apart and it will be ruined.'

“Oh for goodness' sake, come on — it's the largest regular gathering of human beings on the planet and we're going to host it and it's going to be fantastic.”

Paul Woodmansey, spokesman for Games organiser Locog, said: “We're looking into bringing him in on the Olympic Park tour so he can get a feel for the progress we've been making. We hope to have discussions about what the role will involve, but we're really, really pleased he's interested and would love to have him on board.

“We have some ideas as to what he could do and he will have his own ideas. He is a very creative person and we'd love to have his input.”

Among those already signed up for ambassadorial roles are former triple-jumper Jonathan Edwards and rower James Cracknell, both Olympic gold medallists.

Blur's Damon Albarn has been linked to the position of opening ceremony director, while David Beckham has been heavily involved since the bidding process.


----------



## PortoNuts

originally posted by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*




























from SiCaTo on flickr.


----------



## acc521

It's kind of funny that they couldn't get the roof on the Athens one in time for the games yet the London roof will be done before the pool!


----------



## RobH

LOL yeah, that is quite strange. It's interesting to watch this one as it's being built backwards, so to speak.


----------



## RobH

_Olympic chiefs today unveiled plans to transform the Games site into London's largest new urban park in more than a century.

A "hanging gardens", a tree-lined avenue modelled on Birdcage Walk and a mile-long cycle track are expected to form the centrepiece of the £200 million environmental project.

The Olympic Delivery Authority proposes to create 250 acres of parklands at the Stratford site and will plant 4,000 semi-mature trees and 300,000 wetland plants in time for the opening of the Games in 2012.

After the Olympics, temporary wildflower meadows will be planted on plots awaiting development.

Temporary avenues of trees and hedges will also be planted along fences of future development areas to create a welcoming entrance to the Park, which is expected to begin re-opening to the public in the summer of 2013.

The planning application for the "greening" of the site, largely former industrial land in the Lower Lea Valley, was recently submitted by the ODA which will fund the works out of the taxpayer-funded £9.3 billion Olympic budget .

The parklands will be fitted around the sports venues, housing and other commercial developments in the wider 420-acre Games site.

The "hanging gardens" will be created with plants, shrubs and meadows 30 feet above the ground on a £70 million pedestrian bridge linking Stratford town centre to the aquatics centre, which forms the main gateway to the Games.

A tree-lined park road into the north of the site has been modelled on The Mall and Birdcage Walk with lighting, surfacing and bollards.

A mile-long cycling circuit will wind round the velodrome and there will be four miles of mountain bike tracks.

A "London 2012" garden will stretch for half a mile between the aquatics centre and the Olympic stadium to celebrate British plants.

The southern part of the park will feature markets, events, cafés and bars.

The northern area will use environmental techniques to manage flood and rain water while providing quieter public space and habitats for hundreds of animals, including rare species, from kingfishers to otters.

ODA chief executive David Higgins said: "We are cleaning up industrial land and creating the green backdrop for the London 2012 Games that become the UK's largest new urban park in over a century.

"Inspired by the Victorian parks, the meadows, gardens, woods and river walks will create a fantastic space for people and wildlife at the heart of east London."

Sebastian Coe, chairman of the Olympics organising committee Locog, said: "The further regeneration of east London continues apace.

"After the Games have gone, an incredible legacy will be left — not least a family-friendly park with state of the art sporting facilities transforming this area for London, creating and serving new communities for generations to come."_

----------

Hopefully some new renders and plans will be released soon. Currently the link to the detail of this story is broken on the Official website.


----------



## RobH

I think these might be new renders relating to the parklands story:










Velodrome post-2012










Wetlands










Aquatics Centre parklands post-2012 #1










Aquatics Centre parklands post-2012 #2










North of the park post-2012










Looking north across the park post-2012


----------



## miro111

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063647


----------



## miro111

sorry my mistake


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> Couple of shots from egi news this week:


Great pic's


----------



## PortoNuts

The Olympic Park will be amazing :bow:.


----------



## jerseyboi

Vancouver 2010 is under way and the next one is

London 2012 :banana2:


----------



## briker

one massive construction site. Looks good


----------



## PortoNuts

*O2 Arena to host Olympic gymnastics and basketball*

18 February, 2010

By Andrea Klettner

Greenwich council also approves work to fit Royal Artillery Barracks for 2012 shooting and archery events

Plans for the use of the Royal Artillery Barracks in Woolwich and North Greenwich Arena (NGA) during the London 2012 Olympic Games have been given the go-ahead by Greenwich council.

Temporary shooting ranges and seating stands will be erected at the barracks, which will host the Olympic shooting and Paralympic shooting and archery events.

*The NGA – known to the UK public as the O2 Arena – will host artistic gymnastics, trampoline gymnastics and the basketball finals during Olympics, followed by wheelchair basketball during the Paralympics.*

Work will begin in May 2012 to transform the NGA into an Olympic venue and will include elements such as tents, cabins, signage, services and equipment in and around the area. The temporary facilities will seat up to 18,000 spectators.

Olympic Delivery Authority chief executive David Higgins said: “The Royal Artillery Barracks will be a fitting venue for the shooting events at the London 2012 Games and our temporary works will help us deliver the best possible facilities for athletes.

“Securing planning permission is an important step forwards and keeps us on track to start installing the temporary measures on site early next year.”


----------



## FerrariEnzo

LeBron James is going to go buck wild in the O2 arena finals. cannot wait.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*

The dive tank has been filled. They are probably testing the structure.


----------



## PortoNuts

£32m fund to ‘dress’ London in 2012 Olympics brand
Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
24.02.10

*London's boroughs are to share a £32 million fund to carry out the capital's biggest branding exercise for the 2012 Games.*

Key areas including the West End, theatreland, the Royal Parks and parts of Westminster will be emblazoned with the Olympic logo.

*The cash will pay for temporary measures to improve the “look and feel” of the capital from banners and flags to light shows and stages.*

City Hall marketing chiefs hope to create a colourful and uniform look incorporating the Olympic rings and the newly designed London logo.

The proposals come amid criticism that Vancouver Winter Games chiefs failed to give their streets an Olympic feel. Organisers ditched plans to “dress” skyscrapers to make savings during the recession.

Councils will be able to put in a bid to City Hall for the “Look of London” funds within a few months.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*

From Maggie Jones on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio

Oh London 2012! ...I'm going to be there! kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^I'll try to be there too. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012 International Broadcasting Centre cladding complete and Main Press Centre hits full height*

*The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) released new images today showing the completed cladding on the International Broadcast Centre (IBC) and the Main Press Centre (MPC) reaching its full height*.

The venue is being delivered by a team of companies from across the UK. Around 15,000sq m of wall and 26,000sq m of roof covering for the IBC were installed by a north-east based firm using cladding manufactured in Wales. The concrete foundations of the IBC/MPC were built by a company from Host Borough Greenwich, with the steel for the huge IBC frame fabricated in North Yorkshire and produced in Scunthorpe and Teesside. 

A company from the Midlands has just laid over 55,000sq m of concrete flooring to the IBC. A Teddington company is currently pouring more than 30,000 tonnes of concrete to create the frame of the four-storey MPC. The four lift cores have reached their full height and work is underway the third floor of the building.

Together the IBC/MPC will support around 20,000 broadcasters, photographers and journalists communicating the Games to an audience of four billion people worldwide.

*In legacy the facilities will create just under 900,000 square feet of sustainable business space with the potential to generate thousands of new jobs.* It will be managed by the Olympic Park Legacy Company which is responsible for the long term development planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park.

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'The "big build" is on track as we enter our toughest year with work accelerating on infrastructure and venues across the Olympic Park. 

'The IBC/MPC is taking shape due to the hard work of companies from across the UK with cladding from Wales, steel from the north of England and flooring and foundations delivered by local companies. We’re on schedule to provide a quality working environment for media during the Games and flexible employment space for a range of potential legacy tenants and users.'

Sebastian Coe, Chair of the London 2012 Organising Committee said: 'These images demonstrate the progress we are making in delivering the best facilities for the 20,000 members of the world’s broadcasters, press and photographers in the summer of 2012. Billions of people around the world rely on the international media to relay the stories of human endeavour on the field of play and capture the atmosphere of the Games. The impressive plans for the IBC/MPC will help us tell these stories while leaving high performance workspace after the Games for the east of London.'

Tessa Jowell, Minister for the Olympics, said: 'With the International Broadcast Centre cladding now in place and the huge steel frame of the Main Press Centre complete, the Games’ biggest venue is really starting to take shape.

'This venue combines local and national workmanship with companies close to the Olympic Park involved in its construction alongside businesses from Wales, Wolverhampton, Scunthorpe and Teeside – a real example of how the Games are benefitting the whole UK.

*'The Broadcast and Press Centres will be key aspects of the Olympic Park in legacy, providing a new space for the UK’s growing digital sector and creative economies, generating employment opportunities in this vibrant new corner of London.'*

Jules Pipe, elected Mayor of Hackney, said: 'The International Broadcast Centre and Main Press Centre for 2012 in Hackney will provide permanent employment space after the Games, bringing a vital economic legacy for Hackney and East London. This will allow the digital, creative and media industries the space they need to expand, while creating high quality jobs.'

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company, said: 'The Main Press Centre and the International Broadcast Centre will become one of the cornerstones of London’s Olympic legacy leading to employment opportunities in the creative sector.

'The buildings have been designed with flexibility in mind so they can meet the needs of tenants by being reconfigured depending on the requirements of market demand.'

The IBC/MPC combines an innovative mixture of permanent and temporary elements during the Games and has been designed to be as flexible as possible to accommodate a range of potential legacy tenants and uses.

The MPC includes:

* 29,000sq m of green office space by the River Lee Navigation, providing four storeys of workspace for journalists and photographers during the Games.
* Innovatively designed flexibility that enables the building to be adapted in legacy for either a single tenant in the whole building or on each floor, as well as multiple tenants on each floor.
* A connected single strip of single storey buildings facing the canal that can be separated into ‘mews’ accommodation in legacy offering another type of quality business space in legacy.
* New utilities, power and digital connectivity during the Games and in legacy.
* Innovations designed to meet demanding green building standards in legacy including a 2,500sq m ‘brown roof’ of gravel and moss to encourage invertebrates; 60 per cent of non-drinking water to be collected from across the Olympic Park; habitats including over 100 bird and bat boxes.

The IBC includes:

* Around 52,000sq m of studio space over two 8-10m high floors during the Games with a temporary gantry running along the 275m-long, 104m-wide building for technical equipment.
* 8,000sq m of offices over five floors at the front of the building.
* The flexibility in legacy to be separated into a number of units and for design features to be altered such as cladding replaced with windows.

Temporary Games-time elements, most of which reduce the Games and legacy transformation costs, include:

* A 12,000sq m catering village serving 50,000 meals a day 24 hours.
* A 200 metre-long High Street between the MPC and IBC featuring outlets such as banks, newsagents, travel agents and a post office.
* A temporary Media Conference room between the IBC and MPC for up to 800 journalists.

A Media Transport Mall providing coach drop-off and car parking, accreditation and security screening during the Games will be halved in legacy to provide car parking spaces to legacy tenants alongside walking, cycling and public transport connections.









































































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...-centre-cladding-complete-and-main-press-.php

originally posted by DarJoLe.


----------



## jerseyboi

latest video from Seb Coe>

http://www.youtube.com/london2012


----------



## lasdun

wow - uglier than the renders - quite an achievement.


----------



## PortoNuts

*CABE applauds Olympic equestrian centre plans*
AJ-Plus
3 March, 2010 | By Richard Waite 

*The government’s design watchdog has praised Allies and Morrison’s proposed, temporary equestrian arena in Greenwich for the London 2012 Olympics*

CABE’s design review panel said the scheme ‘would create a spectacular venue for equestrian events ’ and welcomed ‘emerging design thinking about revealing the open latticework structure of the arena’.

The 23,000-seat arena and supporting facilities will sit on Greenwich Park, south London next to the National Maritime Museum and features a managed, pedestrian crossing on Romney Way.

However the commission did raise some minor concerns about eye-level views and the possible distraction of ‘flapping banners’ at the front of the stands.

The report reads: ‘think it will be essential that the design of the super risers at the front of the stands is kept clear of moving advertising or flapping canvas banners. This will be important in ensuring that nothing distracts spectators or TV viewers from the equestrian event.’

Intriguingly CABE has also recommended the design team looks at creating a ‘a horse sculpture to be used by children, as a marker of Britain’s greatest equestrian event’.

The scheme, which will also host the modern pentathlon, has not yet gone before Greenwich Borough Council’s planning committee.


----------



## MenMad

ME SIGUE GUSTANDO MUCHO MAS LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DE CHINA 2008, RL PTOYECTO DE LONDRES ES TAN ABURRIDO Y CLASICO COMO SU EMBLEMA OLIMPICO, NO ME EMOCIONA BUUUU


----------



## jerseyboi

two lights..


----------



## PortoNuts

Great! :cheers2:


----------



## city_thing

^^ The news headlines scrolling across the bottom in that video make Australia seem like the most violent and crime ridden place ever :lol:

Someone post a video from a TV station that isn't Australian....


----------



## salgovernale

city_thing said:


> ^^ The news headlines scrolling across the bottom in that video make Australia seem like the most violent and crime ridden place ever :lol:
> 
> Someone post a video from a TV station that isn't Australian....


australianshno:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic Village*

from london2012.com


----------



## thicken

that is so beautiful


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*

More details at: http://www.london2012.com/press/med...sees-2012-velodrome-roof-structure-comple.php


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatic Centre*

London 2012 Aquatics Centre 'big build' on track with first plunge
06 Apr 2010
london2012.com

*The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) issued new images showing the testing of the London 2012 Aquatics Centre dive pool and two 50m swimming pools that will host record-breaking performances in 2012 and open to the public after the Games.*

The three concrete pools are being tested with over 10 million litres of water before being sealed and lined with 180,000 tiles. Testing of the dive pool and training pool is complete and the competition pool starts being filled this week.

Work is also underway lining the unique 160m-long wave-shaped steel roof, which weighs more than 3,000 tonnes and rests on just three concrete supports. In the coming weeks cladding will start on the curving timber ceiling and work is continuing on the huge 250m and 45m-wide land bridge that forms the main walking access into the Olympic Park and the roof of the training pool.

The Aquatics Centre is on track to be complete in summer 2011 ready for Test Events and after the Games will provide two 50m swimming pools with moveable floors and separation booms, a diving pool and dry diving area for the full range of community and elite use.

ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 'The Aquatics Centre is on track for completion in mid-2011 and the sweeping roof that will form the ‘Gateway to the Games’ is now a fixture in the skyline alongside the Olympic Stadium. Testing the pools is major milestone for the construction of the Aquatics Centre which in legacy will provide a range of swimming and diving facilities and become a new London landmark.

'The Olympic Park "big build" is on track and within budget as we move through our toughest year, with the workforce and activity on site reaching its peak.'

London 2012 Organising Committee Chairman Sebastian Coe said: 'The Aquatics Centre is going to be a spectacular venue for the Games in 2012 and its unique roof will be a wonderful addition to the east London skyline. At Games-time, 17,500 excited spectators will be able to "raise the roof" cheering on the swimmers, including our British medal hopefuls, and in legacy it will become a much-needed elite and community facility. We are making great progress – and are fully on track with this iconic gateway to the Olympic Park.'

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company, which is responsible for the long term planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park and venues after the Games, said: 'The Aquatics Centre will be an iconic building and a thriving centre for community use in the Park after the Games. Its two 50m pools and a 25m diving pool will also offer elite swimmers a world-class training facility.' 

The Zaha Hadid designed Aquatics Centre is located in the south of the Olympic Park and will be the main ‘Gateway into the Games', hosting swimming, diving, synchronised swimming, water polo finals and the swimming discipline of the Modern Pentathlon

The Aquatics Centre will have a capacity of 17,500 during the Games, reducing to a maximum of 2,500 in legacy, with the ability to add 1,000 for major events, and provide two 50m swimming pools, a diving pool and dry diving area - facilities London does not have at present

Eleven industrial buildings have been demolished on the 55,000sq m site.

Around 160,000 tonnes of soil have been dug out on of what was one of the more challenging and complex areas of the Olympic Park, contaminated with pollutants including petrol, oil, tar, solvents and heavy metals such as arsenic and lead

Four skeletons were discovered and removed from a prehistoric settlement discovered on the site of the Aquatics Centre.

140,000 tonnes of clean soil has been brought from other areas of the Olympic Park to prepare for construction to start.

Balfour Beatty is building the Aquatics Centre and huge land-bridge that forms the roof of the training pool and the main pedestrian access to the Olympic Park. Construction work will be complete in 2011 for test events ahead of the Games.

The river that runs alongside the venue has been widened by eight metres by building 550m of new river walls.

The sweeping roof, which is 160m long and 80m at its widest point, is an innovative steel structure weighing more than 3,000 tonnes with a striking and robust aluminium covering, half of which is recycled, resting on three supports.

Construction started on the foundations in July 2008. A 3,000-tonne concrete ‘bridge’ has been built spanning and protecting the tunnels which have been dug to run powerlines beneath the site. The 18.5m-tall northwest roof support has been built on top of this base.

Work is well underway on the 250m and 45m-wide land bridge that forms the main ‘Gateway to the Games’ from the Stratford City development, spanning the Aquatics Centre and forming the roof of the training pool.

Around 1,000m cubic metres of concrete has been poured to create five sets of bridge supports, steel beams have been lifted into place to form the first section of the bridge spanning railway lines and roadways. Work is now currently underway on the section of bridge that will form the training pool roof. The land bridge is on track to be complete before summer 2010. Fourteen steel beams, up to 60m-long and weighing 75 tonnes each have been produced in Scunthorpe, fabricated in Bolton and lifted into place .


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012 ahead

In a bbc live broadcast Ed Miliband said

"that London 2012 was a head of schedule and most advanced preperation
for any Olympics todate" and he thanked the Olympic minister Tessa.

Will we be getting a new Olympic minister?


----------



## Siopao

Looks like they're behind schedule? ...in comparison to Beijing, that is.


----------



## Siopao

jerseyboi said:


>


they should build a a roller coaster inside these spiral tubes while they're at it. First ever Olympic amusement park for the kids and adults.


----------



## jerseyboi

Siopao said:


> Looks like they're behind schedule? ...in comparison to Beijing, that is.


London is a year ahead of Beijing, the Olympic stadium is way ahead
and will open a year early! and hold other test events etc before hand!

Boris Johnson( mayor of London ) said London is so far advanced we could have Olympics
a year earlier:lol:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Tower should be shelved.*

Nice to know that the Olympic Park is coming along nicely. Now, if only they could shelve that God-aweful and hideous red tower.


----------



## vank

Can I visit it as tourist?

Because I went to London 2 may till 7 may and I go to that place.


----------



## jonnyboy

how do you get close up? im going to london on thurs to register 4 the marathon so will be in the area so................?


----------



## brummad

you can go to pudding mill lane DLR station and head to view tube (see london 2012 website for details) but as for getting closer....no chance...bus tours are booked out and the building site is incredibly secure and rightly so!


----------



## home300m

jonnyboy said:


> how do you get close up? im going to london on thurs to register 4 the marathon so will be in the area so................?


When's London Marathon?


----------



## jonnyboy

week on sunday! 25th


----------



## reprises

home300m said:


> When's London Marathon?


next month


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012 official shop has opened online.

see http://shop.london2012.com/


----------



## PortoNuts

The *Basketball Arena *has shot up at the speed of light.


----------



## PortoNuts

*New aerial images show Olympic Park progress*

18 May 2010

*The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has today released new aerial images of construction progress on the Olympic Park showing the ‘big build’ firmly on track as the project continues in its busiest year to date.*

The new aerial images, taken earlier this month, *show the construction progress on the ‘big five’ venues (Olympic Stadium, Aquatics Centre, Olympic Village, Velodrome and IBC/MPC) as well as further progress on the new infrastructure and landscaping works across the Olympic Park that will help create the UK’s largest urban park for over a century.* The new images follow the latest figures released by the ODA last week which show there are nearly 10,000 people currently working on the Olympic Park and Olympic Village.

*Also included in the new images is the first glimpse of a new bridge constructed in Stratford that will create improved links for local people when it is opened in the summer* and which has paved the way for transport improvements at Stratford Regional Station that will benefit local people before, during and long-after the Games.

Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) Chairman John Armitt, said: 'As we approach the halfway point of our toughest year in the construction of the Olympic Park, these new images show the visible progress being made. The structures of the "big five" venues are already firm fixtures on the east London skyline and we remain on schedule. However there is no room for complacency as construction activity accelerates in the coming months.'

*The latest Olympic Park aerial shots show:*

* the Olympic Stadium at its full height with all 14 lighting towers now in place and work well underway on covering the cable-net roof;
* the wave-shaped Aquatics Centre steel roof structure in place with roof covering work well underway. The concrete dive pool and two 50m competition and training pools have also been completed and tested;
* the structure of International Broadcast Centre (IBC) completed and the Main Press Centre (MPC) taking shape;
* the distinct double-curved roof of the Velodrome lifted into place and work on the roof covering well underway; and
* the first three residential plots in the Olympic Village structurally complete and other residential plots approaching their full height.

The aerial pictures include the first photos of a new bridge constructed at Angel Lane in Stratford. The structure replaces the original Angel Lane bridge which was constructed during the Victorian era and was in need of replacement to allow it to carry a greater capacity of vehicles and pedestrians as numbers in Stratford increase during and after the 2012 Games. The removal of the old bridge also allowed essential works to be carried out at Stratford Regional Station for the London 2012 Games, including the extension of platform 10a to allow greater passenger capacity on trains travelling from central London.

The new bridge at Angel Lane is now in place and temporary routes over the new structure have been kept open to maintain access through the area for cyclists and pedestrians while the wider construction works on the bridge are finished. *Construction work is on track to be completed in the summer when the new bridge will be fully opened, providing improved links in the local area to pedestrians, cyclists and vehicles.*













































































































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...-aerial-images-show-olympic-park-progress.php


----------



## vank

Does someone have pictures of the apartments?


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012 mascots..........

http://www.london2012.com/mascots


----------



## tg7

London Olympics happening?


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Of course.

The mascots - and the design process of them makes a lot of sense. I like!


----------



## sloppyjoetuesday

those mascots make me want to have a metallic baby


----------



## acc521

The mascots are cool. Reminds me of Monsters Inc. lol.


----------



## PortoNuts

Some more of the Mascots. They're very versatile :cheers2:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Love it!! They look awesome :yes:


----------



## Eastern37

They are the best mascots for the olympics yet


----------



## desertpunk

*L*ondon
*O*lympic
*L*aughable mascots


----------



## lesart

Oh no..not again.

This surely complement the logo very well.. hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

I would prefer 2 eyes :lol:...apart from that they look great 

Great aerial updates!


----------



## TEBC

the worst mascot ever!! Beated even Izzy from 1996


----------



## TEBC

GuiBR said:


> Não sendo essas aberrações das Olimpiadas de Londres, vai tá ótimo


É o Mário e o Wário??


----------



## Snorky33

Dear London, we in Australia must thank your organizing commitee for adding a stylized map of Australia onto your Olympic logo...the top right hand corner.










PS Oh and thanks for adding the Olympic rings onto it, nice touch that...just proving to the world which is the greatest Olympic nation ever *AUSTRALIA*


----------



## sloppyjoetuesday

wenlock looks so mad and mandeville looks nervous


----------



## PortoNuts

Mascots are for merchandising, if they sell that's what matters.

I don't think mascots are so popular, or at least so well known these days. I didn't even knew the Beijing mascot until after the Games.


----------



## AILD

jerseyboi said:


>


What a surprise. All-Seeing Eye. One more proof that London, the home of freemasons, NWO criminals and bankers, drug families and reptilians, was chosen specially for 2012 for a reason.


----------



## Xfire101

AILD said:


> What a surprise. All-Seeing Eye. One more proof that London, the home of freemasons, NWO criminals and bankers, drug families and reptilians, was chosen specially for 2012 for a reason.


:nuts::shifty::nuts:


----------



## Eastern37

great update, its looking really good cant wait to see some seats going in!


----------



## scalatrava89

Great progress! I wander what the seats will look like? Wembley type? We shall see.


----------



## Mo Rush

read read read. browse this thread. search this thread...type "seat"


----------



## jerseyboi

nice day.......


----------



## RobH

scalatrava89 said:


> Great progress! I wander what the seats will look like? Wembley type? We shall see.


Black and white. More black at the bottom and more white at the top, with the logo depicted at either end.


----------



## RobH

From adrian, acediscovery on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acediscovery/4662999082/sizes/l/


----------



## PortoNuts

Good pic, the Olympic Village is progressing at a good pace as well. :cheers2:


----------



## jerseyboi

London Olympics 2012 could flunk golden chance to be green 

Commission for Sustainable London 2012 calls for transfer of low-carbon lessons from Olympics to the wider UK industry

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jun/02/london-olympics-2012-green-chance-danger

good report and bad! 

for all those that compare beijing to London you will see why
London has not followed china.......its different concept stadium.

see vid.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Andy Wilkes*.

*Aquatic Centre*





































*Handball Arena*










*Basketball Arena*










originally posted by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## Eastern37

Great update, the aquatics centre is looking great!


----------



## PortoNuts

It's my favourite venue, closely followed by the Velodrome. :yes:


----------



## capslock

jerseyboi said:


> London Olympics 2012 could flunk golden chance to be green
> 
> Commission for Sustainable London 2012 calls for transfer of low-carbon lessons from Olympics to the wider UK industry
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jun/02/london-olympics-2012-green-chance-danger
> 
> good report and bad!
> 
> for all those that compare beijing to London you will see why
> London has not followed china.......its different concept stadium.
> 
> see vid.


...the bit where they point out that London's stadium uses just 25% of the material of the Beijing birdsnest underlines the difference in approach nicely.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Athletes' Village new homes and community facilities take shape*


04 Jun 2010
london 2012.com

*New images released by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) today show the new homes and community facilities taking shape in the Athletes’ Village, two years since construction work began.*

The Athletes’ Village, which lies adjacent to the Olympic Park, will accommodate athletes and officials during the Olympic and Paralympic Games. After the Games the Village will deliver the legacy of 2,818 new homes for east London, of which 1,379 will be affordable, owned and managed by Triathlon Homes. The new homes will be built across 11 residential plots and will be joined by new parks and open spaces.

Construction work started on the Athletes’ Village in June 2008 and three-quarters of the residential plots in the Village are now structurally complete. The structure of the world-class new education campus being built in the Village, Chobham Academy, is coming out of the ground with the second floor of the four-storey building now structurally complete. Earthworks are also now underway on the site of the state-of-the-art new Polyclinic in the Village that will provide healthcare facilities for existing local communities and the new residents that will live in the Village after 2012.

ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 'Two years on from the start of construction on the Athletes’ Village and the project is firmly on track with the legacy of quality new homes for Londoners taking shape. Together with the new homes we are building, the progress being made on Chobham Academy and the Polyclinic site also shows the education and healthcare legacy we are delivering at the heart of the Village plans.'

Seb Coe, Chair of London 2012 Organising Committee, said: 'Delivering a first-class Athletes’ Village is an essential part of the support we will provide for athletes to ensure they can focus on giving the performance of a lifetime at the London 2012 Games. The Village will be one of the key features of the Olympic Park and the new homes and community facilities being built will be another part of the powerful legacy the Games will leave the local area.'

Hugh Robertson, Minister for Sport and the Olympics, said: 'With these images we are starting to see just what the Athletes’ Village will look like in 2012. The top-quality accommodation that will be home to athletes will also become a cornerstone of the East London community long after the Games are over, providing iconic new housing for thousands of people.'

The 11 residential plots in the Athletes’ Village are each made up of 6–8 buildings, built in a rectangular layout around a traditional courtyard area. After 2012, the Village will leave a lasting legacy and a new community in east London including:
New Homes for Londoners

* 2,818 new homes in legacy including 1,379 affordable homes
* Family housing with nearly 1,000 three and four bed homes

New parklands, courtyards and open space

* Courtyard areas with gardens, play areas and open space
* More than 10 hectares of new parks and open space
* New public squares, tree-lined streets, and landscaped courtyards 

A world-class education campus

* Chobham Academy, with 1,800 places for students aged 3-19
* Nursery, primary and secondary schools, including a sixth-form with adult learning facilities
* Day Care Facilities for children from 0-5 years old, located on the school site, and fully integrated into the nursery and lower school
* A sports facility for the Academy and the community

A state-of-the-art Polyclinic

* Community facilities and healthcare facilities co-located in a four storey 5,000 sq m building with car parking and cycle spaces
* Full range of primary healthcare services run by NHS Newham including multiple GP surgeries, outpatient activity, physiotherapy services, a children’s clinic and diagnostic facilities including X-ray and ultrasound
* Other healthcare facilities including dentistry, optometry and ancillary services

The structures of all 11 residential plots in the Village will be completed later in the summer, with the external cladding works well underway and the internal fit-out of the buildings starting. The Athletes’ Village is due for completion in early 2012.

Triathlon Homes (a joint venture company established by First Base and housing associations Southern Housing Group and East Thames Group) has purchased 1,379 of the new homes in the Athletes’ Village which will become available as affordable housing after 2012. The aim is to create affordable, high quality homes for local people which are intrinsic to the regeneration of the area and to ensure a successful legacy for Stratford and the wider east London community after the Games.









































































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...e-new-homes-and-community-facilities-take.php


----------



## Eastern37

>


^^ whats this??


----------



## crazyalex

^^
It stripper club:cheers:


----------



## Leesome

It's the "chobham academy" (sorry I don't think I've spelt that correctly). It'll be a comprehensive school for ages 3-19. From the renders, it doesn't look like it will be the most attractive building. It kind has a "white city" feel to it...

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/technical/2012-olympics/image-oda-reveals-chobham-academy/5200007.article


----------



## capslock

Leesome said:


> It's the "chobham academy" (sorry I don't think I've spelt that correctly). It'll be a comprehensive school for ages 3-19. From the renders, it doesn't look like it will be the most attractive building. It kind has a "white city" feel to it...
> 
> http://www.cnplus.co.uk/technical/2012-olympics/image-oda-reveals-chobham-academy/5200007.article


...and will be an 'Operations Centre' during the games itself


----------



## Leesome

oh yeah.. oops. sorry, forgot to mention that part...


----------



## DarJoLe

And the 'erm' athlete's disco.


----------



## Eastern37

oh ok cool......wasnt sure what it was!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Danny Boyle lined up to direct 2012 Olympics opening ceremony*

When the Chinese film director Zhang Yimou was enlisted to orchestrate the inaugural ceremony of the Beijing Olympics, the world waited with excitement and later praised the breathtaking results.

*Now, Britain appears to have adopted China's tried and tested method, as speculation mounted yesterday over the claim that the Oscar-winning British film director Danny Boyle would be overseeing the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Olympic Games. *

Organisers are believed to have approached Boyle, who directed the international box-office hit Slumdog Millionaire, to direct the opening ceremony, which will take place at the newly constructed Olympic stadium in Stratford.

Ever since the spectacular opening of the Beijing Olympics in 2008, directed by Yimou, British organisers have hoped to emulate it with their own production in two years' time.

A spokeswoman from the London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Locog) said she could not confirm Boyle's involvement, or the rumour that organisers were in logistical talks with him.

She added that no contracts had yet been signed and that they were in talks with a number of people about availability. "A lot of talented people would like to be involved that may have other commitments," she said.

However, there is a mounting belief that Boyle is seen as the answer to organisers' dreams. An unnamed senior source was quoted as saying: "We want the most imaginative ceremony the world has ever seen". 

Another insider added: "Nothing has been signed yet, but we do fully expect him [Boyle] to do it." 

Boyle, 53, has spoken of his admiration for the Games in the past and issued no denial over this latest claim. The director, who lives near the site of the Games in east London, praised the competition. "It feels like it's a project that will bed itself in the East End and do a lot of good," he said.

When asked if he had been approached by Locog, he reportedly answered: "I can't say any more. It would be lovely, wouldn't it?"

Many see Slumdog Millionaire, which was set in Mumbai, as proof of his ability to bridge cultures, which would help to portray Britain as an open, diverse society in 2012.

The film dramatised the transformation of a poverty-stricken Mumbai boy by the Indian adaptation of the television quiz show Who Wants to Be a Millionaire? and was described by critics as "visually astonishing".

However, it is a moot point whether London can match the immense scale of the inaugural ceremony in Beijing. London's ceremony is expected to attract a live audience of about 80,000 and be seen around the world on television.

Meanwhile, further speculation is growing over whether the 13-strong acrobatics group Spellbound – who won the reality television competition Britain's Got Talent on Saturday night – will also be involved in the opening ceremony of the Games.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...t-2012-olympics-opening-ceremony-1993273.html


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## jerseyboi

Bob said:


> *Temporary Restaurant Overlooking Olympic Site To Open*
> 
> The Olympic Games won't begin for another two years, but the on-site culinary options are set to be temporarily upgraded from builders' bacon butties..
> 
> from the londonist


love it!


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Very sophisticated, love it. :cheers:

East London is really kicking ass these days.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Architects draw up plans to adapt ExCeL centre for Olympics*










*Allies & Morrison, Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands and Populous have drawn up plans to adapt London’s ExCeL conference centre into a venue for the 2012 Olympics.*

The team’s proposals – which are expected to be approved by Newham Council this evening – include a main entry plaza with 1,000sq m of tents and canopies, in an open area of around 8,000 sq m.

The centre itself will be divided into five arenas suitable for seven Olympic and six Paralympic sports, including table tennis and judo, with extra facilities including training facilities built around it.

There will also be back-of-house facilities including warm-up areas and a broadcast compound.

The inclusive design will include water fountains for guide dogs. The entire development will be surrounded by a temporary security fence.

Up to 40,000 spectators are expected to visit the centre daily during the games.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/arch...apt-excel-centre-for-olympics/5000729.article


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## delores

oh dear.


----------



## rtbedm

i want one....tre cute


----------



## TampaMike

With the United Kingdom being the focal points of Big Brother (1984 and etc) I get the slightest hint of the whole "eye in the sky" reference for Big Brothers with these mascots.


----------



## PortoNuts

As a reminder of the last time London hosted the Olympic Games:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Handball Arena*

originally posted by *Bob!*.




























Source: Wrighty, flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Could green technology be the games’ greatest legacy?*

How does the Olympic Park stack up against the ambitious environmental bid pledges of 2005

The totemic Angel of Leyton turned out to be rather less powerful than Olympic organisers hoped. The 130m-tall wind turbine, the symbol of the so-called 2012 Green Games, was scrapped last week after it emerged it was no longer viable and would have been completed two years late.


But it wasn’t just the pound signs that didn’t add up. It became clear that Stratford was not windy enough and the turbine would have provided half the amount of power that had been expected.

The embarrassing news follows BD’s revelation that the mini turbines attached to lighting columns in the Olympic Park will produce a tiny fraction of the power needed by the site.

The latest announcement was welcomed by Olympic watchers who described it as expensive “eco-bling” which would have contributed little to the games’ “One Planet” sustainability targets that so impressed the International Olympic Committee back in 2005.

Gareth Bacon, Conservative environment spokesman on the London Assembly, accuses the Olympic Delivery Authority of presiding over a “fiasco”. Scrapping the turbine was the right decision, he says, but he questions why it took four years.

“The turbine would have been a tokenistic gesture,” he says. “There are times and places for these things but the middle of the worst recession since the great depression is not the time to spend money on things that don’t do anything… There has to be a degree of pragmatism shown towards sustainability.”

Bacon believes it would “not be a disaster” if a cash-strapped London broke the promises that won it the games, though he is not advocating doing this deliberately.

“The IOC is not going to take the games away from London. They will still go ahead in 2012,” he says. “It would be brilliant if we could have done it as was originally envisaged. But circumstances have changed markedly since then and it would be foolish not to adapt ourselves to the circumstances. We won the games on a bid of £3 billion and that’s tripled, so it wouldn’t be the only thing that’s changed since the bid was written.”

But Bill Dunster of Zedfactory describes this view as “incredibly short-sighted”.

He sees the Olympics as the perfect chance for the UK to demonstrate international best practice and design, to initiate structural change in an environmentally unfriendly industry and to make itself internationally competitive.

*This has been done in one exceptional area: the creation of low-carbon concrete specifically for the games will transform an entire industry, according to Dunster. Aggregate Industries won the contract to provide all the ready-mixed concrete for the games by promising to make it on-site with ingredients brought in by rail.*

*Style vs substance*

His criticisms are echoed by Shaun McCarthy, chairman of independent monitoring body the Commission for a Sustainable London 2012, which has just published its annual review, Raising the bar: Can London 2012 set new standards for sustainability?

He believes the games and venues will honour the promises made in the London 2012 Sustainability Plan, and lists a string of successes, but he raises concerns about legacy.

His report warns: “With just over two years to go before the ’inspirational power of the games’ moves to Rio, never to return to London, there is no comprehensive plan to fulfil the bid’s pledge to make the Olympic Park a blueprint for sustainable living.”

McCarthy has staked his reputation on ensuring a green games and that doesn’t just mean the few weeks of competition.

Like Dunster, he believes the games’ greatest legacy would be to put the UK at the cutting edge of green technology.

UK industries could become world leaders in areas such as managing embodied carbon if the knowledge from London 2012 is captured and disseminated through the public and private sectors. But he has real fears that those lessons will not be learnt.

“The question is: will the Olympics take us any further forward or will we all go back after the party with a hangover to business as usual?” he says. “If [the latter] is the case, we will have failed to deliver on our promises to supply change and I wouldn’t have been successful as chairman.

“The construction industry needs to be proactive and start applying some of the lessons the ODA has been learning.

“Government needs to give that agenda ministerial support. It also needs to set an example in its own procurement. By the time the keys are handed over to the legacy company, I would like to see the ODA’s standards look quite ordinary.”

He is far more optimistic about the games themselves, and says scrapping the wind turbine won’t affect the event’s environmental performance.

The headline sustainability targets are for 20% of electricity during the games to come from local renewable energy sources and for carbon emissions after the games to be 50% less than specified by the 2006 building regulations.

“Our absolute expectation is that we will achieve that,” says McCarthy. “From our point of view it’s what you achieve, rather than how you achieve it. “Now we move to Plan B – biomass gasification. They are assuring me they will still achieve 20% through this and solar power.”

However, biomass gasification – heating wood chips to produce a gas which fuels generators – is hardly sexy. If London really wants to be remembered as the green games, doesn’t it need a visual symbol?

The commission and the ODA are adamant that it is substance, not style, that is ultimately important. “A turbine looks quite spectacular,” admits McCarthy. “By contrast biomass is an insignificant machine tucked away in a drab plant room. But if that’s the most cost-effective way of generating the power, it’s the right way to go. It’s also potentially more replicable.”

*Lessons to learn*

Dunster points out that biomass has its drawbacks – the amount of fuel that can be grown sustainably is limited – and that it needs to be used with other renewables.

“All these things are possible but bolting them on now is like badges on a boy scout’s shirt. I have seen the designs and the buildings are not optimised for photovoltaic. 
It’s an afterthought.”

Some of the venues do score in other respects. Populous’s lightweight Olympic Stadium and Hopkins’ velodrome have both won plaudits for their environmental performance.

By contrast Zaha Hadid’s Aquatics Centre has come under fire from the commission for using enormous quantities of steel in its roof, a criticism also levelled at Anish Kapoor’s landmark sculpture for the site.

“The Aquatics Centre is a fantastic building but 30,000 tonnes of steel is ridiculous, particularly compared to the velodrome which uses 1,000,” concludes McCarthy.
“It’s not the architects’ fault. They weren’t briefed to design a low-energy building but a beautiful one that would win the bid. But we can learn from this.”

It could almost be his mantra.

Key findings of the sustainability Review:

*Bouquets*

-The ODA is on track to meet most sustainability targets.

-Hopkins’ velodrome has a low-carbon footprint because it uses just 1,000 tonnes of steel in its roof, is almost 100% naturally ventilated and uses large amounts of natural light.

-Populous’s Olympic Stadium uses surplus gas pipes in the lighting rig.

-Hydrofluorocarbons have been replaced by ammonia as a refrigerant after the 

-Commission for a Sustainable London 2012 raised concerns. This led to a redesign of the Aquatics Centre to accommodate a different chilling system.

-After pressure from the commission, the ODA procured PVC for cladding produced without using carcinogenic phthalate plasticisers.

-The Olympic Village, Aquatics Centre, Eton Manor, utilities buildings and the main press centre will all have elements of “living roofs” providing 15,000sq m of habitat for local wildlife.

-Network Rail and Crossrail are using the ODA standards.

*Brickbats*

-Zaha Hadid’s Aquatics Centre was criticised for using 30,000 tonnes of steel.

-Concerns that sustainability lessons learnt by the ODA will not become standard practice for the construction industry.

-The ambition for zero waste to be landfilled is proving a big challenge.The commission is watching to make sure commitments are not dropped.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/could-green-technology-be-the-games’-greatest-legacy?/5000862.article


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 team will "refresh" the opening ceremony*

The London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games (LOCOG) announced today that four leading UK creatives will form a team of Executive Producers who will oversee the Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the London 2012 Olympic Games and Paralympic Games.
The team will be: 

Stephen Daldry, Oscar winning film and theatre director as Executive Producer, Creative 
Mark Fisher, concert, theatre and Beijing 2008 Games designer as Executive Producer, Design
Hamish Hamilton, Grammy and BAFTA award nominated TV director as Executive Producer, Broadcast
Catherine Ugwu, Producer for the 15th Asian Games in Doha in 2006, the XVII Commonwealth Games in Manchester in 2002 as Executive Producer, Production
Danny Boyle, Oscar winning British filmmaker and producer, will be the Artistic Director for the London 2012 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony. An Artistic Director for the Olympic Closing Ceremony and one for the Paralympic Opening and Closing Ceremonies will be appointed later this year. Images of the team are available to download here.

Sebastian Coe, LOCOG Chair, said: ‘These Games are bringing together world-class British talent. Each one of these individuals would hold their own on the worldwide stage and they are joining names like children’s author Michael Morpurgo who has created the story behind our highly successful mascots. We are delighted with the team we have brought together to deliver our ceremonies in 2012.’

Danny Boyle said: ‘I’m honoured to have been invited to be the Artistic Director for the Opening Ceremony of the London 2012 Olympic Games. It’s a completely unique opportunity to contribute to what I’m sure are going to be a fantastic Games, I’m really excited to be involved.’

Stephen Daldry said: ‘Myself and my co-executive producers will ensure there is creative continuity across all four ceremonies, that the public have real engagement and that we continue to attract into key roles the best talent in the world. I’m delighted to be part of the team.’

Jeremy Hunt, Secretary of State for Culture, Olympics, Media and Sport, said: ‘The opening and closing ceremonies are the jewels in the crown of any Olympics and Paralympics and are one of the benchmarks against which all Games are judged.

‘I am very pleased that British directors and producers of such outstanding international calibre and acclaim have given their backing to London 2012. With their creativity and expertises on board, I’m sure that London’s showpiece events will make Britain proud.’

The Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: ‘This is a brilliant team bringing together some of the most imaginative people in the world. The work they have produced over the years has been quite extraordinary, with an impact not just in the UK, but also on the international stage.

'They exemplify some of the greatest attributes we have - creativity, vision, and intelligence - which will be critical to ensuring shows that are as stunning as they are uniquely British.’

3 Mills Studios, East London’s centre for the creative industries and in the shadow of the Olympic Stadium itself, will be the production centre for the London 2012 Ceremonies Team, and a base from where the Victory Ceremonies and Torch Relays will be produced. The Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC) is taking over ownership of the studio from the London Development Agency (LDA), with this deal will see LOCOG’s staff from the Culture, Ceremonies, Education and Lives Sites Team moving into offices at 3 Mills Studios in October 2010, and LOCOG expects to have around 450 full time staff plus hundreds of contractors and production volunteers in 2011. The OPLC will assume the obligations of the LDA under the Studio Use Agreement. Normal film, TV and rehearsal activity will continue at 3 Mills Studios at the same time as the Ceremonies team develop and rehearse the London 2012 Ceremonies in part of the 20 acre, 14 stage complex.

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company said: '3 Mills Studios is among the hotbed of talent and emerging artists that surround the Olympic Park. The rich cultural heritage of the Studios, combined with its renowned production facilities, make it a natural fit for the creative powerhouse that is the Olympic and Paralympic ceremonies team. 

‘Boosting London’s creative and media industries is a significant part of our vision for the Olympic Park. What could be a stronger signal of our commitment than the creation of hundreds of jobs at 3 Mills to produce a series of spectacular shows that will be watched by a world-wide audience of more than a billion.’

From the 1980’s the Studios in Bow East London, has been used as a film, television and West End production site. Notables who have made films here include Wes Anderson, Tim Burton, Mike Leigh, Michael Winterbottom and Danny Boyle. West End Theatre has included the rehearsals for Billy Elliot the Musical and Oliver! The Musical. There is evidence to suggest the original Mills here were listed in the Doomsday Book and date back to the 11th century. Over time the mills have produced flour, gun powder and until the Second World War was used primarily for the production of Gin.

LOCOG has joined forces with FiveCurrents and Unspun in association with Arcadis via their consortium entitled Flow Productions Limited, to create a standalone production company called London 2012 Ceremonies Ltd. This company will produce the Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the Olympic and Paralympic Games. The appointment of FiveCurrents and Unspun and Arcadisfollows an exhaustive procurement process to find a delivery partner able to provide production services for these extraordinary and complex events. 

Working alongside the LOCOG appointed Executive Producers and Artistic Directors to realise four innovative and visionary World Class Ceremonies, Flow productions will establish the company and oversee its financial, administrative and procurement processes.


----------



## PortoNuts

*VeloPark*

by *jdjones*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

by *jdjones*.


----------



## Luboff

Can the huge expense of this development ever be justified when much of the world's population doesn't even have access to clean water?


----------



## DarJoLe

Luboff said:


> Can the huge expense of this development ever be justified when much of the world's population doesn't even have access to clean water?


Yes.


----------



## tuten

Luboff said:


> Can the huge expense of this development ever be justified when much of the world's population doesn't even have access to clean water?


Can the expense of your internet access be justified when the majority of the world doesn't even have access to clean water?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

It is a huge project !


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Amazing Photos


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! Huge project!!! What will the City of London use this Olympics Park when they're done hosting an Olympics Game 2012?


----------



## scalatrava89

Luboff said:


> Can the huge expense of this development ever be justified when much of the world's population doesn't even have access to clean water?


This isn’t the place.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Qatar plans to invest in London Olympics assets*

LONDON: Qatar’s investment drive into London property is poised to focus on an unexpected area in the next few years: the 2012 Olympic Games and its real estate legacy.
Ghanim bin Saad Al Saad, Managing Director of Qatari Diar, which controls many of Qatar’s real estate investments, said yesterday the country was looking at taking part in the development behind the London games and its aftermath.
The move would mark a change in a strategy that has so far focused mainly on prestigious landmark buildings in the West End and City of London. Al Saad said: “We are looking for opportunities before and after the Olympic Games. There will be a lot of investment needed in real estate for the Olympics.”
Al Saad was clear that there would be further investment in the London market, having struck a flurry of recent real estate deals and been tipped to complete hotel acquisitions in the next few months. 
Barwa, which is owned by Qatari Diar, bought a large West End development from Land Securities on Wednesday, and there are other deals being lined up to buy a stake in the Savoy hotel group by other parts of the sovereign state’s investment arm. 
It is also on a shortlist to buy the Grosvenor House hotel. 
However, sources close to Qatar were yesterday playing down talk of an immediate £700m bid for Songbird Estates, the majority owner of Canary Wharf Group in which Qatar Holdings is a 24 percent shareholder. 
Songbird denied that there had been any bid. 
Even so, the market has long been expecting a possible offer, or a Qatar-led corporate restructuring to resolve the complicated ownership of Canary Wharf.
Qatar supported a £1bn rescue rights issue and debt restructuring for the company in October alongside China Investment Corporation, China’s sovereign wealth fund.
CIC now owns about 15 percent of Songbird, with GF Investments owning about 24 percent.
Those close to Qatar have said the sovereign investor has never hid its admiration of Songbird, whose majority ownership of Canary Wharf gives it valuable exposure to the prime London office market. 
During its restructuring last year, Qatar took its full entitlement in ordinary shares in addition to preference shares, warrants and participation in debt financing, showing its desire to gain higher exposure to the group. 
There is also an acknowledgement among investors that the structure of the group is far from ideal. 
Qatar will know that it has a strong relationship with the other major shareholder in Canary Wharf, Brookfield, which counts the sovereign state among the investors in its managed funds. 
Financial Times


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Qatar has been investing heavily all over London.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Danny Boyle unveils 'epic and intimate' 2012 Olympic opening ceremony *

*Danny Boyle, the Oscar-winning film director overseeing the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Olympics, has set out his vision for an "epic and intimate" launch event. *

In an interview with The Sunday Telegraph, Boyle, whose films include Slumdog Millionaire and Trainspotting, said that the ceremony would be “full of spectacle and marvel”, and would feature pop and rock music from Britain’s greatest musical acts. 

Boyle was announced as the artistic director of the opening ceremony last week, and will head up a creative team which includes the film-maker Stephen Daldry, who directed Billy Elliot and The Reader. 

“Music has to play a big part in the ceremony,” he said. “For such a small country, we have the most extraordinary tradition of music, and people look to Britain as a beacon of music. It’s a big thing for young people, and the promise of the games was to bring sport and a sense of inspiration to young people. I hope one of the ways we’ll be able to do that is through music. 

“Just think about who we’ve produced - the likes of David Bowie, Jimmy Page - and all the bands from Manchester where I’m from, like The Smiths, The Stone Roses and New Order. I love that world of music, it’s a big part of my life and many people’s lives, and you would imagine it would be a big part of the ceremony because pop music is freeing and inspirational.” 

British films, he said, would also play a part in the opening ceremony, which will take place at the 80,000-capacity Olympic Stadium in Stratford, east London, on July 27, 2012. 

He said: “You think maybe there should be some bits of British films in the ceremony, and there are some wonderful iconic British films that you could use - Chariots of Fire would be the most obvious one for obvious reasons. But just because Stephen and I are involved in film, I don’t think it should be a movie-themed thing.” 

Boyle also hinted that winning acts from the television show Britain’s Got Talent, including Diversity and Spellbound, the dance and gymnastic groups, could also feature in the ceremony. 

He said: “What’s extraordinary about those talent shows is the group work. Diversity are at such a level of professionalism, and I’ve been hugely impressed by that and you would hope to harness some of that talent. People love to see that kind of group work and I think there should certainly be some of that in the ceremony.” 

Boyle, 53, who lives near the Olympic Stadium in east London, said that he would not attempt to “compete” with the extravagance of Beijing’s four-hour opening ceremony in 2008 which is thought to have cost more than £70 million and featured 22,000 performers, 43,000 fireworks and a 16-ton globe rising from the ground. Instead, he will stage the event to highlight Britain’s “idiosyncracies” and to showcase London as “a welcoming city without prejudice”. 

He said: “Beijing is clearly the zenith of that type of ceremonial opening - you cannot get bigger than that and I don’t think you could probably get better than that, so it’s wrong to try and compete with Beijing. 

*“What’s wonderful about London is we have an opportunity to show that there is something idiosyncratic about our country, and we do things our own way, and re-think some of the traditions. *

*“It will have scale, because 80,000 people in the stadium deserve some kind of scale. It should be full of spectacle and marvel, full of promise and looking forward. *

“I’d love to be able to sit here in two years time and say that the opening ceremony felt both epic and intimate.” 

Boyle, who is renowned for making low-budget films that go on to make millions at the box-office, said that there were “strict budget limitations” for the ceremony and that it would be “inappropriate” to produce an overly “extravagant” event. 

He said: “Again, it’s a contrast with Beijing, it’s a different time and a different place. China’s economy was in huge expansion, but it would be greatly inappropriate to attempt to do something on that extravagant scale and spend that amount of resources. 

“It’s still a huge amount we’re spending in a difficult time for the country, so it should be spent well.” 

Boyle described his new role as artistic director of the opening ceremony as “a massive responsibility and honour” that was “exciting and daunting”. 

“I’m a huge fan of the Olympics, and this is a way that the cultural community of Britain says “welcome” to the games and to this city. I missed the Commonwealth Games in Manchester because I was away filming, and ever since then I’ve wanted to make amends, so when they said about doing this, I was thrilled and jumped at it. 

“I have spent some time in the Stadium, and found it very inspiring. We will be able to produce something wonderful.” 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...d-intimate-2012-Olympic-opening-ceremony.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*£5m British garden project is inspired by the Olympic rings*










*The "Great British Garden" which will form the horticultural highlight of London's Olympic Park is revealed today.*

The centrepiece of the £5 million project will be a "Perpetual Garden" inspired by the Olympic rings with a spiralling cinder track leading to a Pierre de Coubertin oak tree in memory of the modern Games' founder.

It will be surrounded by garden staples ranging from bluebells and delphiniums to sprouting broccoli and red cabbage. Excavation work has begun on the plot between the main stadium and the river Lea to create the kilometre-long gardens.

The garden's concept is an amalgam of two winning designs from 200 entrants in a competition launched last May by the Olympic Delivery Authority and the Royal Horticultural Society. 

The winners, Rachel Read from Colchester and Hannah Clegg from Malmesbury in the under-16 section, have spent the winter at the drawing board with one of Britain's foremost horticulturists, Brixton-based Sarah Price. 

Ms Price, who trained at Hampton Court, prefers the traditional approach over decking and water features and refers to gardening as "painting in three dimensions". It was 11-year-old Hannah's idea to divide the gardens into gold, silver and bronze sections. This has resulted in a bronze-planted circular zone with a "floating" sphere of Dorset granite. A silver sun-dial is at the centre of the second garden and surrounded by a woodland of silver birches. In the final "Perpetual Garden" the oak tree will be hung with golden acorns engraved with the names of former British champions.

*An ODA spokesman said: “The Great British Garden will be a much enjoyed addition to the park that is taking shape as a green backdrop for the Games themselves and a new great park' for London in legacy.”*

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...m-project-is-inspired-by-the-olympic-rings.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Basketball Arena*


----------



## scalatrava89

This is such a nice tent. Shame it’s going to be dismantled and moved after the games, at least it’s going to a good cause though .


----------



## PortoNuts

And the lighting shemes it's going have :drool:...


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.london2012.com/planning/

planning application for the tower










night view


----------



## Eastern37

^^ looks good, How tall is it since the only way up looks to be walking?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing project


----------



## scalatrava89

Looks like Wembley Stadium’s offspring :lol:. Can’t wait to see this thing being constructed.


----------



## PortoNuts

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ looks good, How tall is it since the only way up looks to be walking?


It will be 115 metres high.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ its going to be a very impressive structure!!


----------



## skyscraper100

jerseyboi said:


> http://www.london2012.com/planning/
> 
> planning application for the tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night view


seriously looks like a tower on an old fair.
looks like a piece of junk :///


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

by *Ciudad Bristol*.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Im not a big fan of the steel 'structure'.

Its just too messy, I really tried to like it but what the park needs is something elegant, not 'in your face'


----------



## PortoNuts

I don't want to have a full opinion on it until I see it built. Renders can be incredibly misleading sometimes, for good and bad.


----------



## Geocarlos

That steel structure looks so heavy for that area. And I don't think is elegant either. Probably something lighter with fountains would be more appealing.


----------



## RobH

PortoNuts said:


> I don't want to have a full opinion on it until I see it built. Renders can be incredibly misleading sometimes, for good and bad.


The Orbit is either going to be a complete triumph or a complete disaster. I can't decide which. :lol:


----------



## RobH

Video of Park Construction :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012 Velodrome hits the roof with timber ceiling now in place*

02 Jul 2010
london2012.com

New images released by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) today show the huge roof of the London 2012 Velodrome now covered with the timber ceiling of the venue in place.

*The 6,000 seat Velodrome will host the Olympic and Paralympic track cycling events in 2012. After the Games, the legacy Velodrome will be used by elite athletes and the local community and will include a café, bike hire and cycle workshop facilities.*

The cable-net roof of the Velodrome was lifted into place earlier this year to form the distinctive double-curved shape of the venue. More than 1,000 exposed timber panels have now been lifted into place to sit on top of the cable-net structure, helping cover the roof and form the timber ceiling of the venue. The completion of the roof covering makes the Velodrome building weather-tight and allows work to continue inside the venue in preparation for the cycling track to be installed in the autumn. Work is also now underway to install the venue lighting and public address systems, handrails and balustrades and other internal finishes.

ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 'The Velodrome will be a key focal point in the north of the Olympic Park, delivering first-class cycling facilities for the Games and a new generation of cyclists. Having the Velodrome timber ceiling in place is another glimpse of the striking design and attention to detail that have gone into delivering this highly sustainable venue. With the roof now covered, work inside the venue is well underway and the Velodrome is firmly on track to be the first Olympic Park venue to be completed early next year.'

Seb Coe, Chair of the London 2012 Organising Committee, said: *'This major step in the construction of the Velodrome once again shows the benefits of the Olympic and Paralympic Games coming to London. In just over two years time the best athletes in the world will come to the UK for the greatest sporting event in the world. We hope that the Velodrome’s striking design will be host to some outstanding British cycling performances, as well as leaving a first rate sporting legacy after the Games.'*

Hugh Robertson, Minister for Sport and the Olympics, said: 'The roof of the Velodrome is a striking sight that interacts well with other stadia in the park and maintains the high-level of design and practicality that are the trademarks of the other stadia. After the Games, the Velodrome will be the only such facility in the south east, opening up the sport to a new generation of community participants and, hopefully, creating the next Olympic and Paralympic champions.'

Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: 'Boasting one of the fastest cycling tracks in the world and an eye-popping 360 degree view of the action for the spectators, the Velodrome is set to be one of the jewels in the crown of the Olympic Park. Post Games-time it will contribute greatly to the capital’s sporting legacy, providing a unique facility that will serve a new generation of cycling enthusiasts. These images today show that the ODA is ploughing ahead with construction and the Games remain on time and on budget.'

Shaun Dawson, Chief Executive of Lee Valley Regional Park Authority which will own, fund and manage the Velodrome in legacy, said: 'It’s incredibly exciting to witness this stunning venue take shape. While work has been racing ahead on site we’ve been working closely with British Cycling, our partners and host boroughs to develop the legacy programme. After the Games we’ll make sure this first rate centre is truly world class, welcoming cyclists of all levels and disciplines to train, race or simply cycle for fun all year round.'

The Velodrome was also visited last week by St Robert of Newminster School in Washington, winners of the London 2012 ‘VeloDream’ competition in 2009 which asked pupils to design their own dream cycling venues of the future. The ODA have continued to work with the North East school since they won the competition and the Velodrome project team spent the day with the students when they visited St Robert of Newminster last year. The school visited the Olympic Park and Velodrome site last week to meet with the project team and view the progress being made.

Construction work started on the Velodrome in March 2009. The distinct double-curved cable-net roof has been designed to reflect the geometry of the cycling track, and features 16 kilometres of cabling and 1,000 exposed timber panels, covering an area of 13,500m2. The Velodrome is one of the most sustainable venues in the Olympic Park and the lightweight roof weighs roughly half that of any other covered Velodrome, helping create a highly-efficient building.

After the Games, a road cycle circuit and mountain bike course will be added to the Velodrome and BMX circuit to create a legacy VeloPark that will combine cycling facilities across all disciplines in one cycling ‘hub’.

The legacy VeloPark will be owned and managed by Lee Valley Regional Park Authority. The construction of the VeloPark facilities includes funding from LOCOG, Lee Valley Regional Park Authority (LVRPA), Sport England, Transport for London (TfL), and the London Marathon Charitable Trust (LMCT).

Along with the VeloPark, in legacy Lee Valley Regional Park Authority will own and manage the Lee Valley White Water Centre and the Tennis and Hockey Centres in the Olympic Park. Each of these venues will create sporting and recreational opportunities for everyone, school children to local clubs, elite athletes to complete beginners, from the local communities and across London and the South East.


















































































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...the-roof-with-timber-ceiling-now-in-place.php


----------



## PortoNuts

*IOC President fits 2,012th seat in Olympic Stadium*

05 Jul 2010
london2012.com

The 2012th seat was today fitted in the Olympic Stadium by IOC President Jacques Rogge, London 2012 Organising Committee Chair Sebastian Coe and Olympic Delivery Authority Chief Executive David Higgins, and was witnessed by eight of the ‘Young Ambassadors’ who travelled to Singapore as part of London’s winning bid.

The external structure of the 80,000 capacity venue is complete, work has started on the field of play and the roof cover is nearing completion. The installation of the black and white seats started last week and will continue at a rate of around 700 a day.

Jacques Rogge, International Olympic Committee President, said: 'The Olympic Stadium is the centrepiece of the Games because it is where, during the Opening Ceremony, the athletes and spectators’ Olympic dreams become reality and it is also where the Games come to an end as the flame is extinguished after 16 days of exciting competition.

'Having helped to put the 2012th seat in place, I can now picture what spectators and athletes lucky enough to be here on 27 July 2012 will experience and I am sure that they will be impressed.

'The progress that has been made on the Stadium, and in the Olympic Park in general, is truly impressive and I congratulate the entire London 2012 team on their work.'

Sebastian Coe, London 2012 Chairman, said: 'In just over two years time, the eyes of the world will be on the Olympic Stadium. 80,000 Olympic and Paralympic fans will be there, watching athletes fulfil their dreams, and I'm honoured to be joining President Rogge to install the 2012th seat today.

'Our message to the people of the UK is that tickets go on sale in March 2011, so sign-up to our ticketing registration scheme now to be in the front row for information about tickets and seats for London 2012.'

David Higgins, Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) said: 'Over the last two years, the Olympic Stadium has risen from the ground and changed the skyline of east London.

'The start of the seat installation clearly demonstrates the strong progress we have made in creating the venue that will be at the heart of the action in 2012. With the finishing line in sight, we remain on track to complete construction of the Stadium next summer.'

*Hugh Robertson, Minister for Sport and the Olympics, said: 'Already five years to the day since he announced that London had won the bid, it is fantastic that Jacques Rogge is here to install the 2012th seat. It is a symbolic moment and proof of our commitment to deliver on our bid promises.'*

The seats are being manufactured in Luton and are being delivered to the Olympic Park in batches. The black and white colour scheme and the dynamic pattern will create a look that both compliments the architecture and reflects the incredible energy and endeavour that will emanate from the Olympic Stadium in 2012.

Work has also begun on creating the correct ground conditions for the running track and the turf for the field events. Over the coming months, ducts and a drainage system will be installed and the base layers will be laid in preparation for laying the turf and track next year.

Construction on the Olympic Stadium started in May 2008 and progress to date has included:

* More than 4,500 reinforced concrete columns installed as the foundations
* 12,000 pre-cast concrete terracing units for the seating installed
* All five bridges and their abutments in place, connecting the Stadium island to the rest of the Park
* Work has begun on the fit-out of the 700 rooms and spaces within the Stadium, including fitting toilets and tiling showers in the changing rooms
* The 450-tonne cable net roof structure has been lifted into place
* 14 lighting towers which sit 60 metres above the field of play have been lifted into place and the fitting of the power cables has started
* The covering of the cable net roof has almost been completed, which will provide the correct conditions for athletes on the field of play and cover two-thirds of spectators.
* Landscaping work has begun including trees planted, a green wall installed and the trial sowing of meadows which will flower in this summer. 














































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...dent-fits-2-012th-seat-in-olympic-stadium.php


----------



## DFDalton

Sorry, not impressed so far. The stadium looks a little cheap and flimsy. Light towers look like something jerry-rigged for a one-night outdoor concert. Loose tarps crudely stringed together as a partial roof lend a Barnum and Bailey circus tent flavor - and there even seem to be large gaps between sections where rain can enter. The effect of all the thin triangular zig-zag patterns everywhere is reminiscent of a portable pop-up convention display. It probably won't look much better when they start lashing banners to it everywhere. The pitch of the seating looks a little too shallow, meaning obstructed views for those unfortunate to be seated behind tall people. I presume the seats themselves will be recycled in another stadium, but they too look like they wouldn't hold up more than a couple seasons in any well-used sports venue. They would probably fit in well in a high school gymnasium as a small step up from bleachers. Hopefully the surroundings will enliven the dead white color scheme.

On the other hand, a temporary stadium is certainly better than wasting hundreds of millions of pounds on a white elephant like the Chinese did.


----------



## Axelferis

i don't like this stadium! it is cold and without originality! it's a shame for a city like london


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics....kay:


----------



## jerseyboi

:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa4

i dont like it too...so simple and doesnt have its on treadmark...i though the roof is transparent or something glassy


----------



## PortoNuts

*Handball Arena*

london2012.com


----------



## Mo Rush

guy4versa4 said:


> i dont like it too...so simple and doesnt have its on treadmark...i though the roof is transparent or something glassy


It's mean to be simple with all the curves and angles at venues around it.

Its feature is the copper facade, and flexibility on the ground level in terms of seating, so that it can move between Olympic and community mode easily.

The roof will have skylights


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Mo Rush said:


> It's mean to be simple with all the curves and angles at venues around it.
> 
> Its feature is the copper facade, and flexibility on the ground level in terms of seating, so that it can move between Olympic and community mode easily.
> 
> The roof will have skylights


please explain


----------



## RobH

Mo's quoted a post with a picture of the stadium in, but he's talking about the handball arena. 










^^ Pipes filtering natural light into the arena


----------



## Mo Rush

oops


----------



## Johnsmithlucky2012

*hoho,,,,,*

:banana:
waw beatiful


----------



## PortoNuts

*Basketball Arena nets spot in London 2012 skyline while Handball Arena hits milestone*

02 Jul 2010
london2102.com

*Two sports venues have hit respective milestones as progress continues on delivering the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games.*

The 12,000-seat Basketball Arena – one of the largest temporary venues ever built for an Olympic and Paralympic Games – has had its external cladding completed.

Elsewhere in the 500-acre Olympic Park, the main structure is now in place for the 7,000-seat Handball Arena.

*The Basketball Arena, which is longer than a football pitch at 114m, 98m wide and as tall as the Tate Modern at 35m, is moving towards completion next spring, while the Handball Arena has a summer 2011 finish date.*

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'The Basketball Arena and Handball Arena are two very different structures – one large and temporary; the other compact and permanent. Their contrasting designs and the progress we have made on their construction reflect the first-class abilities of the construction teams working on the site.

'Both also highlight our approach to legacy - only building permanent structures which can serve communities post-2012. The temporary Basketball Arena will be taken down and used again elsewhere while the Handball Arena is a permanent useable space which can accommodate an array of activities both during and after the Games.'

London 2012 Organising Committee Chair Seb Coe said: 'It is very exciting to see the Basketball Arena taking shape so quickly. The Arena will be a superb venue which will host some fantastic sport at both the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. Basketball is one of the most popular Olympic sports and fans will be watching in a spectacular setting.

'Likewise, the Handball Arena will provide athletes with a state-of-the-art, purpose-built facility at Games-time and the local London community with a much needed flexible indoor sports arena after the Games. Handball is a very popular sport, particularly strong in Europe. London 2012 will provide an enthusiastic, passionate and knowledgeable audience with the chance to witness great sport in a great venue.'

*The 1,000-tonne superstructure for the Basketball Arena is now wrapped in 20,000sq m of recyclable white PVC membrane, providing an early view of what the venue will look like when finished. During the Games the fabric, which is stretched over three different variations of arched panels, will act as a canvas for an artistic and innovative external lighting design.*

It will stage the Basketball preliminaries and quarter-finals, Wheelchair Basketball, Wheelchair Rugby and the Handball men’s quarter-finals, all semi-finals and medal matches.

After the Games, the venue will be dismantled by the owning construction contractor and elements potentially used at other UK and overseas events. A number of enquiries have already been received regarding future use of parts of the arena.

The Handball Arena’s main structure, also weighing 1,000 tonnes, will now start to be clad in 3,000sq m of copper with a high recycled content to give a rich natural colour as it ages.

It will feature 700 sq m of glazing that will encircle the building at concourse level, also serving to illuminate the venue at night.

Foundations for the building concluded in December last year, after which 30 concrete walls were lifted into place. The steel frame, fabricated in Bolton, was then constructed.

The venue is one of the most compact sporting venues on the park. Retractable seating will help create a 2,743sq m field of play space. To reduce the need for electricity, 88 light pipes in the ceiling will allow natural daylight into the venue, while rainwater harvesting from the roof for toilet flushing will help to reduce water use by an estimated 40 per cent.

During the Games the Handball Arena will host men’s and women’s preliminary stages and the women’s quarter-finals for the Handball competition, as well as the Fencing Discipline of the Modern Pentathlon, and Goalball during the Paralympic Games. 

The Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC) is responsible for the development, planning, management and maintenance of the Olympic Park site after the Games, including the Multi Use Arena (Handball Arena during Games-time). With 6,000 spectator capacity, which can be extended to 7,500 seats, OPLC could also offer the venue for cultural, entertainment and business events. 























































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...n-2012-skyline-while-handball-arena-hits-.php


----------



## kozi

really?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^What do you mean? :dunno:


----------



## Steel City Suburb

It would have looked so much better with a flat roof!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Thames cable car plans unveiled*

*£25m crossing between O2 arena in Greenwich and ExCel exhibition centre may open in time for London 2012 Olympics*

You can amble over it on bridges, trudge underneath using a little-known foot tunnel and even, in some places, use a ferry. Now there is to be another way to cross the river Thames: in a cable car.

Transport for London (TfL) today announced plans for a £25m cable crossing for the river, to take passengers between the tip of the Greenwich peninsula on the south side to the Royal Docks area across the water. The hope is that it will be open in time for the 2012 Olympics.

*The cars will be able to carry up to 2,500 passengers an hour in each direction, and would travel 50m above the water, well above the height of any shipping. The five-minute route would take people from near the O2 arena ‑ the former Millennium Dome ‑ in Greenwich to the ExCel exhibition centre, both of which are to be Olympic venues.*

The site had originally been earmarked for a £500m, six-lane road bridge, a plan opposed by local residents and environmentalists. TfL asked transport analysts to examine a series of other options, including a cable car, river crossing and a cyclists-and-pedestrians-only bridge.

Other cities, including New York, Hamburg and Cologne, operate cable car systems. The London one will be privately funded, and TfL is in talks with a number of potential operators. It will carry cyclists as well as pedestrians.

The city's mayor, Boris Johnson, said: "A cable car spanning the majestic Thames would not only provide a unique and pioneering addition to London's skyline, but also offer a serene and joyful journey across the river.

*"Passengers would be able to drink in the truly spectacular views of the Olympic park and iconic London landmarks whilst shaving valuable minutes from their travelling time. It would also provide a much-needed enhancement of cross-river options to the east of the city."*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/jul/04/thames-cable-car-london










http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/corporate/Cable_car_have_your_say_leaflet.pdf


----------



## jerseyboi

Everyone should read this..........

this sums it all up great article>

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...oud-reports-from-inside-the-Olympic-site.html


----------



## PortoNuts

Marathaman said:


> Awesome! I'll try to come for the Olympics


I'm planning to go there too.:yes:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*

london2012.com


----------



## guy4versa4

ive wish to go there..but i dnt hav money..hno:im still study


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012 venues on track to be finished next year*

15 Jul 2010
london2012.com

*The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has completed its latest set of milestones on time and within budget, as the ‘big build’ construction project moved into its final year. New aerial images of the Olympic Park have been released showing the good progress being made across the site*

In summer 2009, the ODA set out 10 milestones – ‘The Big Build: Structures’ – outlining how the main structures of the London 2012 venues and essential new infrastructure would take shape and be nearing completion by this summer.

*The final milestone has now been completed, with water beginning to fill the new Lee Valley White Water Centre being built in Hertfordshire, meaning that all 10 milestones have been achieved on time.*

A new set of milestones – ‘The Big Build: Completion’ – was unveiled today which covers the final stage of the construction project. The milestones outline how, by summer 2011, the structures of the main venues will be complete and ready to be handed over for testing, with all major new infrastructure finished and landscaping work well advanced across the Olympic Park.

Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) Chief Executive David Higgins said: ‘By setting out clear milestones right from the start of the project, we have offered a window into the delivery of this unprecedented construction project, allowing people to judge our progress for themselves.

‘We are in good shape for the home straight but the last leg of the race is often the hardest and we are not complacent about the many challenges still ahead.’

Hugh Robertson, Minister for Sport and the Olympics, added: ‘It is thanks to the hard work and dedication of the ODA, and its workforce, that the project has hit all its milestones again this year. With the majority of the construction phase now complete we are in an excellent position for the staging and testing work to being next summer.’ 























































http://www.london2012.com/news/2010/07/london-2012-venues-on-track-to-be-finished-next-year.php


----------



## jerseyboi

astrimole said:


> From a plane this weekend


looks like we are heading for the 2years away event.........


----------



## PortoNuts

london2012.com

Scroll >>>>>>


----------



## Ecological




----------



## scalatrava89

*London 2012 Aquatics Centre Megabuild with James Cracknell.*“The London Aquatic Centre will be an engineering marvel shaped like a metallic wave. Double Olympic medallist James Cracknell follows its construction.”

Discovery Chanel, 26th July, 22:00 (60 mins).

http://www.yourdiscovery.com/tv-schedule/?type=day&channel_code=DCUK-ENG&date=27072010


----------



## hammad245

the designs are good at least London will have a new look in 2012 :banana:

but one thing that is this its is providing more than 17000 athletics their homes and more than 3800 homes in which 30% will be affordable.
but what about when the official 2012 game will come to an end.
does all are gonna be affordable houses so that I can buy one :lol::nocrook:


----------



## PortoNuts

Good pics of the Olympic Village there, the whole complex is massive.:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic Stadium*

london2012.com


----------



## jerseyboi

2 years to go.......TODAY!


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:










See>
http://www.london2012.com/splash/index.php


----------



## Igsuonnimo

*London trumpets two years until 2012 Games begin*
_AFP - Tuesday, July 27_

LONDON (AFP) - – Olympic greats with a clutch of gold medals were to give the emerging London 2012 stadiums a test run on Tuesday as the city marks two years to go until the starting gun is fired.

The British capital was to show off its progress towards staging what organisers say will be a new kind of Olympics, with two years left on the clock till the opening ceremony.

Rather than the regular attempt to outdo the previous Games, the 2012 chiefs are set on building a lasting sporting legacy for Britain and regenerating one of the most deprived parts of the country in an economic downturn.

So while the venues may be less spectacular than Beijing 2008, and the fireworks fewer, London 2012 hopes to leave lasting urban infrastructure and housing rarely created by sports events. Related article: Britain may cut finding for sports

Organisers feel they are on track to produce a well-run Games on a strict budget, in keeping with the tough economic times.

There were warnings Tuesday that the host nation could run into difficulties at the Games. An official said half Britain's Olympic sports could face funding cuts if the budget for the government sports agency was slashed.

Peter Keen, director of performance at the agency UK Sport and charged with improving Britain's performance at the Games, told the Guardian paper that support would be focused on athletes most likely to win medals.

"And so if that means we can only fund half the sports then that's all we can do," he said.

Organisers are keen to show off how the project is running to schedule as they hit the two-year milestone.

US athletics hero Michael Johnson, who boasts four sprint gold medals from three Games, was to test out a temporary track in the 80,000-capacity Olympic Stadium.

Its distinctive white crossed-girder architecture is well on the way to completion and the seats are already being fitted.

British cyclist Chris Hoy, who won three golds in Beijing, was to become the first to test out the new Velopark, which he helped design.

"It's only two years since the Beijing Olympics and it has passed in a flash so I'm sure the next two years are going to pass really quickly too," he told the BBC.

"The Olympics are always there at the back of your mind. It's the main reason why you train every day."

Meanwhile John Amaechi, the British former NBA star with Orlando Magic and Utah Jazz, was to demonstrate some of his skills at the Basketball Arena, a temporary venue built with giant steel arches.

Paul Deighton, the chief executive of London 2012 organisers LOCOG, told AFP they were proud of their progress so far.

"We're on schedule and on budget. Of course we have to be on schedule because July 27, 2012 is, for us, the mother of all immovable deadlines," he said.

Construction is currently well within the event's budget of 9.3 billion pounds (11 billion euros, 14.2 billion dollars). The figure includes 1.2 billion pounds of a contingency fund, which has yet to be used.

Away from the Olympic Park on Tuesday, London's main Trafalgar Square was to see up to 4,000 people per hour attending a day-long display of top-end technology to be deployed in 2012, with a 60 square metre screen showing off the day's countdown events.

There will also be interactive games and celebrity appearances, plus a "3D Future Zone" with six special pods allowing people to watch Olympic footage in high definition.

The square was the scene of wild celebrations in July 2005, when London edged out Paris for the right to host the Games.

London Mayor Boris Johnson was using the two-year milestone to launch an appeal for 70,000 people to volunteer at the Games as everything from city guides to press officers.

"This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. It is the great people of this country, with their warm welcome and 'can-do' attitude, on whom the success of our Games will depend," he said.

Organisers are hoping the Olympic magic will spread beyond London to the rest of Britain with a cultural programme hotting up over the next two years.

Nearly 1,000 challenge events took place across Britain over the weekend to mark the two-year countdown, including sports, art, dance and exhibitions.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ goooood photos


----------



## jak3m

2 years 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIOa_Z6TBdQ&feature=player_embedded
inside video of stadium ^^


----------



## kredka2

lovely design Good quality photos


----------



## jerseyboi

New BBC olympics website >

http://www.bbc.co.uk/2012 ( Launched today )


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## lazzaro_HD

MXC


----------



## Rory Stott

That's something, I forgot about the o2 arena... now, London has the _two_ ugliest basketball venues in the world. Also, Raptors vs. Nets? Thanks Mr Stern, your generosity knows no bounds. Might as well just wait for the olympics.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I disagree about the 02 being ugly, and I think the 2012 Basketball Arena, although temporary, will be fantastic while we have it by night.


----------



## macrylinda

marrio415 said:


> what does the post say LONDON OLYMPIC VILLAGE DEVELOPMENT NEWS.If you wanna talk about the logo sod off somewhere else.


Read yesterday in some construction magazine that over 500 architects have registered designs for it with still 3 more weeks left to go!


----------



## Mo Rush

Rory Stott said:


> That's something, I forgot about the o2 arena... now, London has the _two_ ugliest basketball venues in the world. Also, Raptors vs. Nets? Thanks Mr Stern, your generosity knows no bounds. Might as well just wait for the olympics.


How many basketball venues have you seen? 3?


----------



## fch987

I have seen your message, it's great.


----------



## PortoNuts

From the Canadian press:

*London landmarks for 2012 Games*

*The guts of the 2012 Olympics will take place at the sprawling Olympic park currently rising of the squalor that once was one of the most run-down areas of East London.*

The glory will come from the legendary landmarks throughout the historic city, iconic images to beam out to the world as the Games travel to the United Kingdom for the first time in more than six decades.

Two years from now, London’s Summer Olympics will have just wrapped up, ending what will be an ambitious and expensive effort for the bustling metropolitan area of more than 13 million people. 

From tennis finals at Wimbledon, to archery at the storied Lord’s Cricket Ground, to a marathon course winding past Buckingham Palace and many of the city’s historic sites, it promises to be a spectacular show. 

Best yet, two years out organizers believe they are in a strong position to live up to their promises. 

“Overall, we are in great shape,” said Lord Sebastien Coe, the two-time Olympic gold medallist in the 1,500 metres and now the chairman of the London organizing committee. “We have raised record sums of money in probably one of the most difficult economic climates there could possibly have been.”

Indeed, organizers are enthusiastically trumpeting their projections that the 9.3 billion pound ($15.2 billion) Olympic project is both on schedule and on budget. 

Granted, original financial estimates almost tripled shortly after London was awarded the Games in 2005, beating out Paris and New York, among others. And once the budget was set, the global economy went into the loo, ensuring that finances would match logistics among the massive challenges to creating a successful Games in a city so old, complex and densely populated.

Though London will be the first city to play host to a Summer Games for a third time, it has been a while and the first time the city truly won a bid to do so. 

The Olympics were first held here in 1908 as an emergency replacement for Rome, which had to bow out because of the eruption of Mount Vesuvius in 1906.

In 1948, London received the Games again, essentially as an act of good faith after losing the event in 1944 which had been cancelled because of World War II. The latter was the first Olympics to have any live television exposure, just one example of how the world and city will have vastly changed this time ‘round. 

Transportation and security have the potential to be enormous headaches in a city where no significant new roads can be built and terrorism is an ongoing threat.

As well, any modern Games needs a concentrated area of facilities, difficult to construct in a city where wide expanses of available real estate disappeared decades ago. The solution was to seize a part of the city in desperate need of a facelift, which brings us to London’s Olympic Park, currently going up at a torrid pace. 

A recent tour showed progress well ahead of schedule with more than 8,000 workers on site this day. In the promotional language of London organizers, it is the biggest build in the shortest period of time in British history. 

The 80,000-seat Olympic Stadium already has 2,000 seats fitted and the basic structure in place. The aquatics centre has a roof, as does the cycling velodrome and all other major buildings. All this on a site that less than three years ago was an eyesore industrial wasteland rotting on contaminated soil.

*“Construction is on time and it’s on budget, how often do you get to say that about builders?” Paul Deighton, the CEO of the London organizing committee (LOCOG), said at the recent World Press Briefing in London. “We’re two thirds done. It has transformed this part of London and it’s going to be a terrific destination.”*

Helped by the optics of tangible progress in the great build, all signs point to it being just that. With Coe in charge, London 2012 has a very public face that resonates with what often can be a skeptical population and savage tabloid press.

“We have to put on a so show so we can (offer) a great experience with the sights and all the city has to offer,” said Deighton, who soon will oversee the initial phase of selling some eight million tickets.

Different Olympic cities accentuate their show in different ways, usually through key positioning of television cameras of various global TV rightsholders. In 2004, images of the Acropolis provided a stunning backdrop. In Beijing, it was the brilliant architecture of the Bird’s Nest Stadium and Water Cube aquatics facility, in Vancouver, the picturesque waterfront.

With other venues spread out around the city, London will sell itself away from the Olympic Park as well. A massive Shakespeare festival is planned during the Games while street parties and huge outdoor screens in public areas will allow locals and tourists unlucky enough to get tickets keep up on the action.

Two years may seem like an eternity, but with no Winter Games or World Cup in the interim, London is up next. 

*“The (goal),” says Coe, “is to have a memorable Games in the eyes of millions of people around the world.” *

*A SECOND HOME FOR CANADIANS*

The tether to the British monarchy may be gradually loosening with time, but there’s no doubt that London 2012 will feel like an over ‘ome Games for many Canadians.

The Queen and the United Kingdom still resonate throughout the Commonwealth, ensuring that these Olympics will have a special appeal both for those watching in Canada and the athletes competing under the Maple Leaf.

“For Canadians going to London, in many ways it will be like going home,” said Vancouver Olympic organizing committee chairman John Furlong, who now heads up Canada’s Own The Podium program. “The culture, obviously, is very much like ours so it will be one of the easier countries for Canada to compete in.

“We have friends in London.” 

London has plenty of acquaintances in Canada, as well. 

As with most venues to inherit the Olympic flame, London organizers were close observers in Vancouver and Whistler. In particular, they took note of the closing of streets in downtown Vancouver as well as security and media operations.

In the transition, Furlong says several key figures in the VANOC operation have been employed by its London equivalent, LOCOG (The London Organizing Committee for the Olympic Games.)

*MASCOTS A TRIBUTE TO BRITAIN*

The ancient Olympics have their roots in Greece, but Brits aren’t shy about shouting out their role in the creation of the modern version.

Though the founding of the Games as we know them are widely attributed to Frenchman Pierre de Coubertin, he was said to be heavily influenced by a visit to the Much Wenlock Games in Shropshire, to the west of London.

Those Games, organized by Dr. William Penny Brookes, featured a mix of track and field events as well as local sports with the added flair of flag-bearers and other ceremonies so much a part of what we see these days at the Olympics.

Throughout his time helping create and grow the modern Olympic movement, De Coubertin was diligent to point out the role the quaint English event had in the evolution.

“If the Olympics exist today,” De Coubertin said later in his life, “the praise should go not to a Greek, but to Dr. Brookes of Wenlock.”

That heritage will be a theme trumpeted in the buildup to 2012 - in fact one of the official mascots for the London Games has been christened Wenlock.

The other mascot - Mandeville - is a tribute to Britain’s role in laying the early groundwork for the Paralympics. The UK was the unofficial founder of the movement in 1948 when a competition was held between World War II soldiers recovering from spinal chord injuries at Stoke-Mandeville Hospital.

“I speak with some emotion here ... one of the things we are very proud about in the United Kingdom is that the Paralympic Games were born in this country in 1948,’” said Sebastian Coe, the London 2012 chairman. “It has grown from that in an extraordinary way.”

http://www.torontosun.com/sports/othersports/2010/08/13/15014436.html


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11005965

London 2012 Olympic Games stadium bidding begins 

The stadium's capacity is set to be reduced after the Games The formal bidding process to take over the Olympic Stadium after the London 2012 games has begun.

The Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC), which is overseeing the process, said there were more than 100 companies interested in the east London arena.

Any organisations wishing to take over the Stratford site now have six weeks to make their formal bid.

West Ham Football Club and AEG, which runs the O2 Arena, are both in the running, the BBC understands.

The OPLC has said the winning bidder must retain the stadium as a "distinctive physical symbol" and support the regeneration of the area.

Once the bidding period ends on 30 September, the OPLC will select a shortlist.

Margaret Ford, chairwoman of the OPLC, said: "The stadium is at the heart of the Olympic Park and securing the solution is crucial to our long-term aspirations for the area.

"We aim to have selected a tenant by the end of the financial year."

The stadium was designed to give future operators the option of reducing its capacity.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012 Olympics media centre revealed*

*Thousands of international journalists coming to London to cover the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games are to be housed in the centre of the city, Mayor Boris Johnson has announced. The One Great George Street conference centre will be available 24-hours a day offering live broadcasting areas, additional offices for photographers and in-house dining facilities. The Mayor hopes by accommodating journalists so centrally it will give London the chance to showcase itself to the world.*










At each Olympiad the National Olympic Committees collectively accredit around 25,000 journalists and other representatives from international media organisations to cover the Games, giving them access to the Olympic Park Media Centre and International Broadcast Centre. However, thousands more journalists, without accreditation, will also descend on the capital to report on the Games and wider celebrations in London.

The London Media Centre will have workspaces for over 250 journalists, with press conference facilities to sit 200 members of media. Its location means journalists will be able to attend Olympic events as well as experience London as a place to visit, live, study and do business.

*'Biggest party'*

The media will be just a 10-minute walk from a host of London attractions, from its internationally renowned bars, clubs and restaurants, to its great museums and world class theatres. They are also a short journey to Games venues such as Horse Guards Parade and the Live Sites in Hyde Park and on the South Bank. Westminster Tube station is a five -minute walk, from where they can travel direct to the Olympic Park on the Jubilee Line.

The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: "London has the best and most diverse leisure and cultural offering of any city in the world. Whether it is relaxing in one of our famous parks or squares or experiencing London's unrivalled nightlife all our guests in 2012, be they spectators, athletes, media or organisers, will be truly spoilt for choice. Journalists joining us for these historic days in the summer of 2012 are now guaranteed a central working base in the heart of all the action. A stone's throw from the London Media Centre lie some of the capital's most iconic shots and locations, ready to be beamed into homes across the globe. I look forward to welcoming our visitors in 2012 and joining with them for the biggest party London has ever seen."










*Welcome the world*

Christopher Wyld, Director of the Foreign Press Association, said: "The Foreign Press Association in London looks forward to working closely with the Mayor and Visit London to make sure that visiting journalists get every opportunity to see what a diverse and exciting city London is before, during and after the 2012 Games.

"London is one of the great media hubs of the world and the central location of the London Media Centre will provide yet another opportunity to welcome foreign journalists to the United Kingdom and help them gain access to the people they want to meet and the places they want to see".

To help all visitors to travel smoothly around the city up to 8,000 London Ambassadors will be located at key points across the city providing information and assistance to everybody needing help and support during their stay for the Games. These volunteers will be in addition to the 70,000 Games Makers that London 2012 organisers will be recruiting to help at Games venues.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/people_and_places/2012/newsid_8918000/8918350.stm


----------



## PortoNuts

*British urged to brush up on manners for visitors to London 2012 Olympics*

The British, impolite? Golly gosh, what a thing to suggest! 

Despite Britons' reputation as the politest people on Earth, some have decided it is time to give their compatriots a few lessons in manners so they are ready to extend a warm welcome to visitors at the London 2012 Olympics. 

For the 2008 Beijing Olympics, a national campaign was launched to teach the Chinese good behaviour -- don't spit in public and don't clear your throat in a restaurant loudly were just two examples on a long list. 

But surely such an initiative is not necessary in Britain, the birthplace of fair play and politeness where the visitor finds doors are always opened for him and his hosts refuse to let him pay for a round of drinks? 

Sadly, such ideas are misconceptions in this day and age, insists Peter G. Foot. 

The septuagenarian gentleman, who has the refined manners of an aristocrat, is the president of the "National Campaign for Courtesy," which was founded in 1986. 

"Our manners must improve if we want those visitors to leave with a high opinion of this nation," Foot told AFP. 

"Our behaviour is definitely worse than in the past. 

"We used to queue at the bus stop but now it's just like a free for all. We throw litter on the ground. 

"You get into stores where you're ignored, while two girls carry on chatting about the boys they dated last night. It's worse than it's ever been in the past." 

All this might be of little concern if the 2012 Olympics were not heading to London. 

In March, the British capital won the dubious accolade of "rudest city in Britain" in a study carried out by hotel chain Jurys Inn. 

London is braced for a million visitors during the Olympic Games, and Foot's group has launched a campaign to ensure his country is not lambasted for its bad manners. 

"We're starting our campaign now to ensure all foreign visitors are going to find they're treated with respect," he said. 

With its minimal resources -- the group has just 900 members -- Foot is trying to "push the message out on radios and TVs" in order to "praise the good as well as knock the bad." 

The organization already hands out certificates of good behaviour on a regular basis to people it regards as role models. 

A bus driver who "sing songs and give sweets to passengers", a post office clerk who is "so very helpful", or receptionists "offering tea" to people waiting for appointments have all been the recipients of certificates, which Foot presents personally. 

His message is simple: "smile, thank, say please", he said. "I'd like to think when visitors get off their plane, there's a big welcome for them. The same with taxi drivers, in shops, in restaurants, pubs." 

VisitBritain, the country's tourism agency, also aims to extend "a warm welcome to overseas visitors in the run-up to the 2012 Olympics" and has just launched its own guide to avoiding gaffes when faced with visiting foreigners. 

"Never call a Canadian an American," "don't snap your fingers if you are with a Belgian. It may be interpreted as impolite," and "don't ask an Emirati whether they want bacon with their eggs" all figure on the list. 

Sandie Dawe, the body's chief executive, points out that "overseas visitors spend more than $25 billion a year in Britain. 

"So giving our foreign visitors a friendly welcome is absolutely vital to our economy." 

Equally conscious of the financial gains to be had, Mayor of London Boris Johnson intends to recruit 8,000 volunteers to greet visitors during the Games in airports, train stations, and at touristic and Olympic sites. 

The main quality that these "ambassadors" must possess is to "be the smiling, happy, proud face of London," said Johnson at the launch of the initiative in July.

http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Br...itors+London+2012+Olympics/3420941/story.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plan to create green space on Olympic village site*









*More than 2,000 trees will be planted as part of the landscaping*

*Plans to create parks and play areas for residents who will move into homes in the Olympic Park after the 2012 Games have been unveiled.*

Work on almost 3,000 homes in the Athletes' Village in east London will start once athletes and officials have moved out.

Ten hectares of parkland and wetlands, with more than 2,000 trees and 100,000 plants, will complement the properties. 

There will also be new cycling facilities, play and picnic areas.

*Wildlife habitats*

The Athletes' Village, which is adjacent to the Olympic Park, will accommodate athletes and officials during the Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The first stage of landscaping works in the village is under way to create a 2.5 hectare wetlands park that will feature ponds and marshlands with pathways and seating areas. 

Extensive planting and new trees will create a "green canopy" through the area and help create new wildlife habitats.

This is in addition to landscaping in the Olympic Park to create the largest urban park in the UK for more than a century.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11060711


----------



## PortoNuts

Wild flowers add golden hue to London Olympics meadow

*This riverbank meadow is the first of more than 10 football pitches worth of nectar-rich wild flower meadows in the Olympic Park, which will provide a colorful setting for the Games and be a habitat for wildlife for years to come.*

The meadow includes cornflowers, marigolds, Californian poppies and prairie flowers, all especially chosen and sown so that they flower gold just in time for the London 2012 Opening Ceremony.

Olympic Delivery Authority Chief Executive David Higgins said: ‘The wild flower meadows, wetlands, woods and lawns in the Olympic Park will provide a green and colorful setting in 2012 and a new great park for people and wildlife after the Games.

‘With two years until the Games, the parklands are already taking shape. The site is going from brown to green with meadows blooming, hundreds of trees and thousands of wetland plants being planted. We are doing everything possible to ensure this is a great park for Games and legacy and a showcase for British park design.’

Link


----------



## Eastern37

Here are some pics from the webcam, the olympic park is coming along very nice:


----------



## metroranger

*Water polo*

Plans for the temporary London 2012 Water Polo Arena, with a distinctive sloping roof, have been approved.

The 5,000-seat Water Polo Arena will host the Water Polo competition during the Olympic Games.
Key information

Sport: Water Polo, Olympic Games 
New or existing venue: New
How many seats in 2012: 5,000 
Temporary or permanent: Temporary

The 5,000-seat venue will host Water Polo during the London 2012 Olympic Games. Its rippling roof will be made of recycled PVC cushions inflated with air that will provide extra insulation.

The lightweight venue has been designed to complement the adjacent Aquatics Centre. Its design will open up views towards the Olympic Stadium at the end of the bridge that the majority of the pedestrians will use to enter the Olympic Park.

Olympic Delivery Authority Chief Executive David Higgins said: ‘The Water Polo Arena is a distinctive and dynamic addition to the entrance to the Olympic Park. Its innovative shape and lightweight structure will look great and work well for spectators and athletes alike, and it can be reused or recycled after the Games.’

It has been designed to be taken down after the Games and reused elsewhere. Construction is on track to start in spring 2011 and be complete by spring 2012.

Location










The Water Polo Arena is located in the south east corner of the Olympic Park, next to the Olympic Stadium and alongside the Aquatics Centre.










Getting ready

Construction is expected to start in spring 2011 and completed in time for Test Events to take place before the 2012 Games.

During the Games

The Water Polo Arena will host both the Men’s and Women’s Water Polo competitions during the Olympic Games. It will contain a warm-up pool and a competition pool.










It is expected nearly 70 per cent of spectators will arrive from the new Stratford City (just outside the Park).

The Aquatics Centre and Water Polo Arena will be adjacent to each other in one of the most compact areas of the Olympic Park. To make the best use of the space available, some back-of-house facilities, such as space for broadcasters, catering and security will be shared between the two venues so they run as efficiently as possible.

After the Games

The Water Polo Arena will be taken down after the Games. Elements of the venue are expected to be reused or relocated elsewhere in the UK.


----------



## destinyking

I wish i could Go London To Watch Olympics 2012... :-D


----------



## Mo Rush

How I wish Morley (the Water Polo people) designed the IBC/MPC.


----------



## [dx]

The flowers around the Olympic stadium are an awesome sight!


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012 Olympic marathon set to start and finish at the Mall*

-- _Link to Guardan article_ --








*The route for the marathon at the London 2012 Olympic Games is likely to start and finish at the Mall in a departure from tradition, though a final decision has yet to be made.*

Several different courses are under consideration and it is hoped the consultation process will be completed by the end of the month. However, the London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Locog) is understood to have a strong preference for the proposal that uses the Mall as its centrepiece. Running from Buckingham Palace to Trafalgar Square and featuring Admiralty Arch, Locog believes the ceremonial route will provide the marathon with an iconic backdrop.

Traditionally, the event has finished at the Games' main stadium and the original plan plotted a path from Tower Bridge to the Olympic Stadium in Stratford, east London. But Locog is eager to incorporate as many London landmarks as possible and favour the Mall, which is also the finish line for the annual London Marathon.

The Locog director of venues and infrastructure, James Bulley, however, today stressed discussions over the course are still ongoing. "No final decision over the marathon has been made at this point," he said. "We're still working with the international federation and various technical bodies to understand exactly what will be best for London 2012.

"A number of different routes and scenarios are being examined at the moment. We have some preferred scenarios and we're working those through with the international federations. We have to strike a balance between factors such as the implications for traffic and road closures on the day and getting people around to other events.

"We also want to use as many iconic locations in the route as possible and, of course, it has to work well for all the athletes. The fact it traditionally finishes at the stadium is a consideration. The stadium has been designed to accommodate it and finishing there remains one of the options."


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

‘*Jaw-dropping’ 2012 Olympics displays to dazzle visitors*

*Boris Johnson has revealed plans to deliver a “jaw-dropping” visitor experience during the Olympics.*

Inflatable boxers will float over the capital's skyline; a giant arch in the shape of a high-jumper will cross the Westway and a zip-wire is proposed for Trafalgar Square to add to the party atmosphere.

The Thames will be transformed into a dazzling Olympic display with new lighting for Tower Bridge and along the river banks. And a new boardwalk is planned for Southwark to make the south bank more accessible in time for the Games.

The Mayor also hopes the Royal Barge commissioned for the Queen's Diamond Jubilee in 2012 will carry the Olympic torch on its final leg from Westminster to the Olympic Park in Stratford on the day of the opening ceremony.

Mr Johnson outlined his proposals at an Olympic summit attended by 2012 sponsors and marketing experts.

Keynote speakers at the summit, which was organised by the Evening Standard, were editor Geordie Greig and Sebastian Coe, chairman of the 2012 organising committee, Locog.

Mr Johnson said: “We are looking at the sort of things that are going to make the visitors' jaws drop and leave a lasting memory of the Games. Everyone knows this is the most exciting thing we are going to do in London in our lifetimes and we are incredibly privileged to be engaged in this project.”

About £30 million has been earmarked in the Olympic budget for dressing the capital but cash from sponsors, who have paid £600 million for promotional rights, could ensure a real impact — and perhaps leave a permanent legacy, he said. 

Lord Coe said the Standard, which reported on the 1908 and 1948 London Olympics, would become the first host city newspaper to cover three Games.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-2012-olympics-displays-to-dazzle-visitors.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961210981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Theca Winter

Does anyone have pics or a render of how the torch will look?


----------



## RobH

We don't know yet, hasn't been revealed.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympics showcase: translating the architects' vision for the Aquatics Centre*

-- _Link to The Engineer article_ --










Compared with some recent Olympics, London’s games will be a stripped-down affair. The organisers decided to avoid the architectural fantasias of Beijing’s improbable Bird’s Nest Stadium and shimmering Water Cube in place of more utilitarian buildings, exemplified by the no-frills bowl of the athletics stadium now looming above Stratford Olympic Park.

However, top-notch architecture is on display, most notably in the Aquatics centre. Perched to the west of the stadium across the Plaza where 250,000 visitors will enter the park every day, the building’s swooping roof spreads its winged form over three pools (one for the main swimming events, one for diving and one for practice purposes in the basement) and 18,000 spectators. The design, by Anglo-Iraqi architect Zaha Hadid, was chosen in a competition. It will be the first of her projects to be built in her home country.

But the striking roof, with its three-dimensional curves, presented a real challenge to the engineers who had to realise Hadid’s design. Measuring 160m in length and 90m in width, it appears to float unsupported above the pools and seating. How do you build a structure like that? And worse, how do you build it in a recession, under the scrutiny of an organising body determined to pare costs down as much as possible, and pressure from the media determined to seize upon any evidence of extravagance?

Addressing a recent meeting organised by the Royal Academy of Engineering, project director Stuart Frazer of Balfour Beatty said that there were many challenges on the site. ’First, there was the remediation from the site’s use pre-war and into the 1950s and 1960s - Stratford used to be a big railway town and there were the remains of facilities for manufacturing steam locomotives and carriages,’ he added. ’We then inherited the remediated site in June 2008 to start work, much of which had to be carried out below the water table. That presented another problem: there are two tunnels that run immediately below our site, 20m underground.’ Known as the PLUG (power line underground) tunnels, these carry electricity to the north end of the site.

However, the roof presented the biggest challenge: a highly complex structure, it also serves as a showpiece for British architecture. Part of the problem was that the competition was actually part of the London 2012 bidding process and was therefore designed before the games were assigned to London, according to Mike King, an associate director of engineering consultancy Arup, who led the project to build the aquatics centre. ’This was to show the International Olympics Committee [IOC] that London was serious about the games and was prepared to invest in cutting-edge architecture,’ he said. However, once the games were won, it became obvious that certain parts of the design would need to be rethought.










The design presented to the IOC showed the venue in games and legacy modes, but there wasn’t much difference between the two. ’For the games mode, it was a case of tucking in the seating under the roof, then, after, the Olympics installing a new facade some distance back from where it had been during the event,’ added King. ’And that was how the design looked in 2005. After that, we went back and looked at where the focus should be. The advice was that we should focus on the legacy and think about how we could adapt that for the Olympics.’

This meant that the size of the roof was reduced, cutting back the overhanging wings to a scale more in proportion with the building’s post-games capacity. The seating was also redesigned, from sweeping curves to a right-angled grid that was easier and cheaper to model and build.

The focus then came back to the roof. ’One of the key things in the project was the reduction in risk, or the perception of risk, so the ODA created a dialogue process where the design team would sit down with potential contractors to instil confidence that the scheme was buildable,’ explained King. The result of this was that architects and engineers spent approximately four months revisiting the design to make the structure less complex, while retaining its distinctive shape.

In the previous design, the two arches that form the winged side sections of the roof transferred forces into the ground. ’There was a huge thrust into the ground and we had a tie buried in the substructure beneath the ground to cope with that,’ he added. The roof itself was to be built from support beams that followed its double-curved shape.

This part of the design did not survive the rethink. Even with its reduced scale, the roof was still huge and had to sit on main supports that were only 22m wide, and the wings overhang these supports on both sides. ’If you draw a line down from the tip of the roof, you have a 27m overhang from your last line of support, bang in the middle of this 120m span,’ said King.

The result was a structure formed from two-dimensional roof trusses that travel from the front to the back of the roof’s long axis, perpendicular to the wings. These are made from sections of fabricated steel, all of the same dimensions, to ensure that all the nodes - where the trusses are fixed to other sections - are the same. The wings are still arches but, rather than transferring thrust into the ground, they are connected to in-plane trusses and transfer their weight via tie into the central trusses. ’It’s an elegant, closed form in that all the forces are contained within the roof,’ added King.

The complex three-dimensional curve of the roof is created by the purlins, which run perpendicular to the trusses, but even these only have to be curved in one dimension. ’If you look at the top surface, which is clad in aluminium, and the bottom, which is clad in timber, we get that great seductive curve from simple 2D elements that are universal beam sections - cheap and cheerful, if you like, because it’s economical and easily fabricated.’

The roof is supported on spherical bearings, fixed at one end and sliding at the other. One allows movement longitudinally but not laterally, which helps the structure to withstand the wind; the other two can slide in both directions.

Balfour Beatty found the new design relatively simple to work with, said Frazer. ’We had visions of erecting the roof on the floor and lifting it, but it’s 11m high at its highest point, so that wasn’t practical,’ he said. ’We made the steel pieces flat, lying on their sides, then towed them down to the site and lifted them onto three trestles that provided temporary propping.’

Two years ahead of the games and the roof is complete, with pods containing security cameras, lights and speakers ready to be installed in the space between the outer and inner cladding. Inside, the warm timber panels of the roof will form a smooth, uninterrupted curve.

’Come 2012, we’ll have a series of venues that are a testament to UK construction and engineering,’ said Frazer.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First tile laid in London 2012 Olympics swimming pool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foster said the centre would be 'buzzing' during the games*
> 
> *The first tile in the London 2012 Olympics swimming pool complex has been laid by world swimming champion Mark Foster.*
> 
> Some 180,000 tiles will line the 50m (164 ft) competition pool, plus the training and dive pools.
> 
> The ceiling of the 17,500-seat venue is being clad with more than 30,000 pieces of timber.
> 
> Mark Foster, 50m freestyle world record holder, said it would be a "fantastic facility".
> 
> He said: "The aquatics centre will be buzzing during the games.
> 
> "Afterwards [it] will be a fantastic new facility for the Olympic and Paralympic athletes of the future and the local community."
> 
> Between them the pools will hold 10 million litres of water.
> 
> The two seating stands will weigh in at 1,600 tonnes each.
> 
> Olympic Delivery Authority chief executive David Higgins said: "Starting tiling of the pools is another milestone towards completing the Aquatics Centre next summer ready for test events.
> 
> "With the covering of the sweeping roof complete and ceiling under way the venue is on track."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11391500


----------



## Andre_idol

Discovery Channel´s show Mega Builders made an episode about the Aquatic Centre


----------



## italiano_pellicano

100,000th visitor sees Olympic Park progress during Open House

The Olympic Park welcomed its 100,000th visitor as part of Open House weekend.


Siobhan McDermot was the 100,000 visitor to the Olympic Park
The Olympic Park welcomed Siobhan McDermot the 100,000th visitor as part of London London Open House weekend.

For the fourth year running the Olympic Park opened to the public with more than 4,000 people joining bus tours around the site to see the progress being made in the ‘big build’ of the main sporting venues, infrastructure and parklands.

People attending Open House also had the opportunity to meet Olympians John Regis, Tessa Sanderson and Mark Foster, as well as key figures involved in the design, construction and legacy of the Olympic Park and the running of the Games themselves.

The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) also runs regular daily, evening and weekend tours of the Olympic Park for local people, schools, Host Boroughs and a huge range of organisations.

The 100,000th Olympic Park visitor, Siobhan McDermott from Hackney said: 'It was spectacular to get up close to the venues that we've seen develop over the last four years. It was particularly special to stand at the end of the 100m straight in the Olympic Stadium with John Regis. I'm looking forward to coming back in 2012.'

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'Seeing is believing and we have tried to open up the Olympic Park "big build" to as many people as possible so they can see for themselves the progress being made. Open House is a great opportunity for thousands of people to return each year and follow the transformation of what was a predominantly industrial area into a new part of London with world-class sports venues, housing and infrastructure set in a fantastic new park.'


----------



## Ashok

PortoNuts said:


> *The Velodrome*
> 
> london2012.com


That is really exciting, they are using wood! :banana:


----------



## Andre_idol

Don´t they use always wood for the velodrome tracks?


----------



## Eastern37

^^ they do most of the time, the atlanta games used a steel frame and a synthetic surface. It's mainly up to the designer....


----------



## PortoNuts

> *NBC network to televise 200 hours plus from London 2012 *
> 
> *The NBC network will broadcast more than 200 hours from the London 2012 Olympics, almost a 25 per cent increase on what they showed from Beijing 2008, they have revealed. *
> 
> Dick Ebersol, the chairman of NBC Universal Sports, made the announcement during the United States Olympic Committee's Assembly in Colorado Springs.
> 
> NBC's cable partners also will expand their coverage by 100 hours and average 50 hours a day.NBC's network and cable partners broadcast a total of 3,600 hours during the 2008 Olympics in Beijing and 835 during the Winter Games in Vancouver earlier this year.
> 
> When NBC televised the Olympics for the first time - in Tokyo in 1964 - they showed a total of just 15 hours.
> 
> London will be the seventh consecutive Olympics that NBC has shown but is the last Games that they won as part of the record $2.2 billion (£1.3 billion) deal they signed with the International Olympic Committee (IOC) in 2003.
> 
> *An NBC delegation earlier this month visited London for the first of what are set to be several operational meetings. They plan to base up to 1,000 people in London during the Olympics, including camera crews, reporters, makeup artists, chefs, doctors and runners. *
> 
> The IOC has yet to begin negotiating for the United States television rights for the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi and the 2016 Games in Rio de Janeiro.
> A fragile economic climate in the United States had prompted the IOC to delay the start of negotiations.
> 
> But Jacques Rogge, the President of the IOC, said last night that he expects negotiations to open before the end of this year."We will most likely start negotiations either at the end of this year or in the beginning of next year," Rogge told Associated Press.
> 
> "The economy is improving, and the economy is definitely the major factor for which we waited."Broadcasters in the United States are funded exclusively by advertising. "We now see signals and we hear from our partners in the advertising world that advertising is coming up.
> 
> "So we are waiting for that to negotiate."NBC will bid to keep the rights but face opposition from ABC-ESPN, CBS, Fox Sport and Turner, who Rogge expects to all bid."It's not going to be an easy discussion but there is good will on both sides to find a good solution," Rogge told Associated Press.
> 
> "We want to find a win-win solution in the long term." Ebersol claimed that he is happy with the IOC decision to delay negotiations."You have no choice," he said.
> 
> "You go by what they say and when they want to do it.
> 
> "I have been so lucky for such a long period of time that I'm going to just keep rubbing my rabbit's foot."


http://insidethegames.biz/summer-ol...-to-televise-over-200-hours-from-london-2012-


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sports centres share £10m for athletes' training in 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Up to £10 million is up for grabs for London sports venues that want to attract Olympic athletes in their training for 2012*
> 
> The upgrade fund is available to schools, universities, sports clubs and leisure centres which sign up to become an official Games training venue.
> 
> London 2012 and the Olympic Delivery Authority are managing the project and funding most of the capital works needed. They have struck deals with 16 venues and another 12, which are largely football training facilities outside London, are due to sign up by the end of the year.
> 
> London 2012 chairman Lord Coe, speaking at Redbridge Sports & Leisure Centre, the first venue to be signed up, said: “These are first-rate venues that will provide excellent training facilities for athletes getting ready for the biggest sporting competition in their careers.
> 
> “It is important that they have high-quality training areas for their final preparations. Funding from the ODA has helped upgrade these facilities.
> 
> “This is a tangible benefit of the Games because these upgrades will be available for use afterwards, ensuring that local communities have access to the facilities as well.”
> 
> Olympics and Paralympic athletes from more than 200 countries will use the training facilities after they move into the Games Village in Stratford 11 days before competition begins.
> 
> Venues must be no more than 30 minutes away and will also offer medical facilities, changing rooms and catering.
> 
> ODA chairman John Armitt said: “By investing in existing facilities where possible, the best value for the taxpayer has been secured in addition to sports provision being significantly improved across the area.
> 
> “Venues will be left with world-class courts and surfaces which will serve the community for years to come.”
> 
> Redbridge Sports & Leisure Centre will provide training for badminton, judo and wrestling during the Olympics and for goalball during the Paralympics.
> 
> The ODA grant is to help build a £6.4 million badminton and netball centre, with about half the amount coming from the Trust which runs the centre, in addition to external funding from organisations such as Sport England (National Lottery), Badminton England, the London Marathon Trust and England Netball.
> 
> Redbridge Sport & Leisure was also awarded a further £200,000 towards the cost of the new badminton hall after becoming the first successful applicant of London Mayor Boris Johnson's new community sports funding scheme - the PlaySport London Facilities Fund.
> 
> He said: “This funding ensures that the local community will be able to benefit from state of the art facilities post 2012.”


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...re-pound-10m-for-athletes-training-in-2012.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Property price rise double in East thanks to the Olympics effect*
> 
> *The rise in asking prices for property in London's Olympic boroughs is almost twice that in other parts of the capital.*
> 
> New research shows that the asking prices for homes in east London also bucked the national trend of falling values.
> 
> In the 12 months to September, the average asking price in Greenwich, Hackney, Newham and Waltham Forest increased by three per cent from £276,751 to £284,396, according to the research by property website FindaProperty.co.uk.
> 
> In the same period, prices in London's other boroughs grew by an average of only 1.6 per cent, while across the country as a whole asking prices fell by 0.3 per cent.
> 
> The only exception to this was Tower Hamlets where prices remained fairly stagnant, dropping by about one per cent.
> 
> The sharpest rises were in Newham, where the athletes' village is under construction and where many of the main facilities will be located. Prices there rose by seven per cent year-on-year.
> 
> Despite this, the borough remains London's second cheapest — after Barking & Dagenham — with an average asking price of £230,752. The website's analyst, Nigel Lewis, said: “When London first won the Games in 2005, property prices in the area increased sharply. Some thought this would tail off but we're finding that the Olympic effect is having a lasting impact.
> 
> "These areas have some of the cheapest property in London but will benefit from a huge investment in infrastructure that will have an impact far beyond the Olympics.
> 
> "The closer we get to the Games, the more people are seeing effects such as new rail links and shopping centres which are making these areas more popular and driving up prices.”


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...uble-in-east-thanks-to-the-olympics-effect.do


----------



## fozzy

Looking good & making good progress!!!!


----------



## aaronaugi1

Melb_aviator said:


> The village is alittle too generic in design. Its a decent scheme, just would have liked some variation.


Not dissimilar to any other Olympic Village. They appear generic in construction and often remain that way until after the Games. 

When villages start moving into legacy mode you start to see some variation in improvements/maintenance which give it a bit more character.

I'm sure it won't look as plain once the vegetation and softer infrastructure goes in. Same can be said for the Olympic Park in general.


----------



## Mo Rush

Well the design quality went out the door when the crunch occured. Have a friend at one of the firms, and they were pressed to provide only the basics, and reduce room sizes as far as possible, with cheap easily to install "facades"

I still think given its scale, it might outdo Vancouver, the best village thus far.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *How the Olympic Park will look in 2030*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New vision: the Olympic Park with the Orbit Tower could become one of London’s top visitor attractions after 2012*
> 
> *London's Olympic Park legacy plans has been dramatically redrawn to encourage middle-class families to move into the area.*
> 
> Thousands of homes with gardens will be built instead of "soulless" high-rise flats.
> 
> New neighbourhoods with shared family squares will be created in the Regency and Georgian style of London's smartest streets.
> 
> Apartments with canalside views will also be marketed as an affordable alternative to Islington or Camden.
> 
> The idea, mooted by Olympic legacy chief Baroness Ford, is designed to solve the city's looming housing crisis and ensure the Games delivers lasting improvements to London. She wants to build fewer but grander homes as part of a general scaling-down of the area's housing plan.
> 
> Lady Ford criticised the 2008 Park masterplan for having too many "soulless" high-rise apartments.She argued that with 7,000 flats already in the pipeline, including the 2,800-unit athletes' village, there was a need instead for family homes with gardens.
> 
> She said: "London is crying out for decent-quality family housing both to rent and to buy and, given the assets here, this is destined to be a park for London families. I think this masterplan has a much sharper focus and reflects the best of London."
> 
> The work is scheduled to begin in 2014 although the transformation will not be completed for two decades. Lady Ford, a regeneration expert who took the Millennium Dome off the taxpayers' hands, has divided the 300-acre site, previously an industrial area in the Lower Lea Valley, into four districts: two commercial zones, a sports and cultural "plaza" and the natural parklands in the north.
> 
> She added: "The Empire exhibition and the Festival of Britain have left great new quarters of London, whether it's the South Bank or South Kensington. We want to do the same in the South Plaza with a great recreational space for Londoners."
> 
> The two commercial "bookends" of the Park will be around the Olympic media centre in Hackney Wick, with hopes for 5,000 new jobs in the "creative industries", and in the east the £1.4billion Westfield shopping centre. Lady Ford's Olympic Park Legacy Company - which next year will come under the full control of City Hall - hopes to secure planning permission from the Olympic Delivery Authority and sign up the first private sector developer before the Games are held in 2012.
> 
> Proceeds from selling the site to property developers are expected to reach £2billion and will pay back the Lottery's Olympic contribution and the Treasury.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23885625-how-the-olympic-park-will-look-in-2030.do


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## Andre_idol

The greenery looks great!


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## aucina

70.000 volunteers are needed, it took me an hour to fill out the registration form...? I don t understand why do you have to go to London for the interview, before it was at the embassy in your own country (so they say).


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Germany choose to spend 2012 Olympics at Docklands museum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An agreement has been reached for the first ‘nation house’ to host an Olympic team during the 2012 London Games. The Museum of Docklands has signed a deal with the Germany Olympic Committee to provide VIP hospitality and meeting facilities for their guests.*
> 
> They will range from medal-winning athletes and key Olympic figures to political, cultural and business big-wigs.
> 
> The West India Quay building, which dates back to the early 19th century, will also become the German press facility and media lounge.
> 
> Professor Jack Lohman, Director of the Museum of London, said: “We are absolutely delighted to welcome the first Olympic house to the Olympic boroughs.
> 
> “This partnership will bring lasting benefits to the Museum of London Docklands, including upgrades to the building, international links with Stories of the World – the London 2012 cultural festival for young people, and relationship-building with German businesses.
> 
> “As a publicly funded organisation, these benefits are both extremely valuable and timely.”
> 
> The museum, which tells the story of the emergence of London’s Docks from Roman times to the present day, will stay open throughout the Olympics. The listed Georgian warehouse, built to store sugar from the West India, has seen a major increase in visitor numbers since becoming free to enter earlier this year.


http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/germany_choose_to_spend_2012_olympics_at_docklands_museum_1_731441


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> From David Anthony Fearn on flickr:


excellent!


----------



## jerseyboi

RobH said:


> From Frans Zwart on Flickr


wow!


----------



## PortoNuts

The interior of the stadiums looks very spacious, it's the perfect setting for an impressive opening ceremony.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *IOC Congratulates London 2012 Following Three-Day Inspection*
> 
> *The International Olympic Committee (IOC) Coordination Commission for the London 2012 Summer Olympic Games ended its seventh visit to the city Friday, following three days of meetings with London 2012 representatives and its partners. *
> 
> The commission, led by Chairman Denis Oswald, visited several venues including Wembley Arena, Earls Court, Hadleigh Farm, the Royal Artillery Barracks and the new velodrome being built in the Olympic Park.
> 
> Oswald said, "we can see the pieces of the puzzle falling into place now, and the big picture is rapidly visible. Preparations are advancing at an astonishing rate and LOCOG, the ODA, and their partners should be congratulated for the high quality of the work they are producing across this complex project. The continued support of the British government for the Games has also been key to the progress made since our last visit, and they should be thanked for the efforts that they have made in these challenging times. This underlines the British people's strong connection to sport and to the Olympic Games in particular".
> 
> The commission also received updates on the London 2012 volunteer program and ticketing prices in recent months, and welcomed LOCOG's plans to ensure that families of athletes participating at the 2012 Games will be able to secure tickets to events featuring these athletes.
> 
> However London organizers refused to back down Friday on their decision to change the Olympic marathon route, but said they may have found a solution to restore a multimillion-dollar fabric wrap around the main stadium for the 2012 Games, reports The Associated Press.
> 
> Sebastian Coe, head of London 2012, said potential sponsors have offered to pay for the more than half-mile long stadium wrap that was scrapped last month to save $11 million as part of government budget cuts in Britain. He said, "since the decision was made, we have had a number of commercial overtures to fund the wrap..." But sponsors won't be able to brand the wrap with its name or logo since venue advertising is banned at the Olympics.
> 
> As for changing the Olympic marathon route, Coe said he made the decision for "operational reasons" to avoid traffic congestion on what will be one of the busiest days of the Olympics.


http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/other_news/1216135435.html


----------



## PortoNuts

edit


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Calling - Olympics Technology*
> 
> -- _Link to New Electronics article_ --
> *
> As London prepares itself for the 2012 Games, a number of programmes have been set up to provide UK athletes with access to the latest in training technology. UK Sport, a Government body which invests around £100million a year in the World Class Performance Programme, supports 1400 athletes across 24 Olympic and 20 Paralympic sports.*
> 
> Then there is the Elite Sport Performance Research in Training with Pervasive Sensing (ESPRIT) project, led by Imperial College London in partnership with UK Sport and supported by Queen Mary University of London and Loughborough University. Researchers from the three universities are working alongside British sports via UK Sport's Research and Innovation programme.
> 
> Not surprisingly, much of the research is clouded in secrecy, partly to give British athletes a competitive advantage, but also because the technology often draws from classified defence applications.
> 
> Dr Scott Drawer, UK Sport's head of research and innovation and co-chair of ESPRIT. explained: "We cover a wide range of development programmes, from equipment related solutions – bike design for example – through to measurement and sensor technologies. Many of the solutions are coaching tools, providing real time diagnostics."
> 
> UK Sport has a number of partners, including BAE Systems, which is providing £1.5million of its engineering time and access to more than 18,000 UK based engineers and scientists. UK Sport Technology Partnership project manager at BAE Systems, Owen Evans, explained: "In their normal day jobs, the designers would spend their time developing submarines, aircraft carriers or jet fighters. Under this partnership, they can turn their hands to leveraging technology and expertise from the defence sector and transfer it to the sports industry. The goal is to create performance enhancing equipment which will make people go faster and win medals."
> 
> One such device is a performance monitoring system installed by BAE at the Manchester Velodrome to give British cyclists an edge in training. The laser timing technology, derived from a battle space identification system, provides a new approach to monitoring cyclists. According to Evans, it improves on traditional photoelectric break beam systems which are unable to differentiate between individual athletes. Now, up to 30 cyclists can train simultaneously as the laser can read a personalised code from a retro reflective tag attached to each bike. Installed at multiple points around the track, the system gives individual recordings for each cyclist with what Evans describes as 'millisecond accuracy'.
> 
> Meanwhile, ESPRIT researchers have designed a range of miniaturised wearable and track side sensors, computer modelling tools and smart training devices to help improve British athletes' performance. The miniature wearable sensors monitor different aspects of athletes' physiological performance, in order to monitor and optimise training for competitive performance. The sensors include wireless wearable nodes to measure biochemical information, heart rate, EEG, ECG, muscle activity, joint speed and contact forces. Athletes can then use this information to understand how they are progressing with their training.
> The team is also developing small track side sensors, for detailed monitoring of an athlete's body movements and location, and interactions between a team during training.
> 
> Dr Drawer observed: "Much of the research is really about fuel based diagnostics – not just evaluating how fast an athlete can go, but understanding the underlining physiology behind training. For example, non invasive sensors can track what's taking place in the blood, without the need to take blood. So many of the technologies can equally be transferred to the medical sector – and we're also looking at remote healthcare. Olympic level sports provide a good model to test and develop technologies which can move into society at a later stage."
> One such sensor, developed at Imperial College London, is inspired by the semicircular canals of the inner ear responsible for controlling motion and balance.
> 
> Resembling a hearing aid, the sensor fits behind the ear and gathers large amounts of data about posture, step frequency, acceleration and response to shock waves travelling through the body as an athlete's feet hit the ground.
> A miniature processor inside the earpiece collects data and transmits it wirelessly to a laptop so the athlete's performance can be monitored at the trackside in real time. This process allows a coach to detect problems such as incorrect posture at the start of a run, and rectify them.
> 
> The constant stream of real time information flowing from these sensors means medical staff could use the technology to monitor the elderly and people living with chronic diseases – like degenerative arthritis or Parkinson's disease –
> without the patient needing to visit their doctor.
> 
> Many commercially available technologies to monitor athletes' performance are often large, unsuitable for use in the field or able to measure only one aspect of an athlete's or team's performance. Consequently, the data collected is not realistic enough for sports scientists and coaches to understand how athletes are performing in a training or competition environment.
> 
> To address this, the ESPRIT team is developing wireless 'pervasive' sensing technologies that extract continuous information under normal training and competition environments. This provides coaches with more accurate and regular feedback about their athlete's performance than is currently possible.
> The researchers have also created prototype networks of miniature video camera sensors, called Vision Sensor Networks, which coaches can use to monitor an athlete's movements and assess their strategies while training.
> 
> "Inertial sensors can also be used on boats alongside gps sensors to record how fast an athlete is moving and what's happening with the joints," Drawer added. "The systems can also be used in canoeing, rowing, sailing and cycling. Another key training tool is a wind tunnel."
> 
> Wind tunnels have proved to be particularly successful for wheelchair athletes and BAE Systems has run a series of tests at Airbus' dedicated facility in Filton.
> Shelly Woods, a Paralympic silver and bronze medallist in Beijing, and David Weir, a Paralympic Games multimedallist, recently spent a full day testing in the Airbus wind tunnel.
> 
> Computational fluid dynamics data gathered from the wind tunnel sessions were used by UK Sport to review the aerodynamic efficiency of the athletes' seating position in the chair to highlight the optimal racing position for different situations on the track.
> 
> The tests were the first phase of a project to help wheelchair athletes improve their performance with the support of technology. Another aspect of the project, which is set to run until 2011, will be to examine the overall design of the chair to see where improvements could be made. The assessment will encompass factors affecting performance, from the material the chair is made from, right down to the ease with which it can be stored, set up and maintained.
> 
> "The whole premise of getting athletes behind the wind tunnel is to try and reduce drag and is a major application in all sports where people are travelling very fast," explained Evans. "An athlete and a wheelchair has an effect on the aerodynamics, so we needed to make them as streamlined as possible. We were looking at the equipment they were using – at the chair itself – but most importantly, the athlete's positioning and movement, so we could quickly and easily do a large number of experiments and provide a very accurate model of the most streamline and efficient position to be in."
> 
> Sensors recorded force measurements and, from those readings, the most efficient position could be established. "In wind tunnels, data can be collected in real time so we can collate information quickly and do a large number of experiments."
> 
> The technology originates from BAE's Military Air Solutions (MAS) business unit at Woolton where all the UK's jet fighters are built. "Normally, we would have a section of wing, a nose cone or a tail and we'd conduct exactly the same kind of experiments to get the most aerodynamically streamline profile of the equipment."
> 
> According to Dr Drawer, development programmes for Paralympic athletes are plagued by restrictions, rules and regulations that have to be adhered to. "Many of the restrictions are based around ergonomics because disabilities vary tremendously," he said. "The key question is 'how do we make that wheelchair better for that particular athlete?'. The platforms we have developed are equally valid for other extreme environments, especially the sensors which have proved to be robust and reliable, so the technology is transferable."
> 
> Systems and engineering technology provider Frazer-Nash is also working with UK Sport to help wheelchair athletes improve their performance. Working alongside former Paralympian Dr Ian Thompson and Angle Consulting, the team has developed an instrumented wheel for measuring the power exerted when pushing a racing wheelchair.
> 
> The 'Powerwheel' measures the driving force put into the push rim by the athlete, then measures data using a load sensing element and transmits it wirelessly to a mini-computer. The data is interpreted, displayed and stored on the computer, enabling the athlete and coaches to analyse the information and build a profile of the push, showing how power and speed is developed.
> 
> For the project, strain gauge technology was attached to lightweight interface elements between the push rim and the wheel. The gauges were connected into a wireless transmission system and multiple locations were selected to derive the desirable athlete performance characteristics through the wheel push rim. To minimise technical risk and reduce development time cycles, Frazer-Nash used off the shelf electronic processing systems and the information could be live streamed and data logged, depending on the specific need of an athlete. The data could then be streamed to a wheelchair mounted minicomputer or directly to a pc or laptop.
> 
> Frazer-Nash also developed bespoke software packages to allow simple configuration, display and detailed analysis of the data.
> 
> Custom software designed by BAE has enabled the British Sailing team to make crucial assessments of local weather patterns and plan the fastest and most competitive route. The innovation, known as Project DRAKE, applies predictive mathematical modelling currently used in autonomous technologies to give access to data such as wind speed and wind direction.
> 
> Key to the technology, adds Evans, is its user friendliness; a lot of time was spent collaborating with the team to design an interface that provided a clear communication of weather patterns. "We knew we had to get the look and feel of the software just right. The DRAKE technologies were originally developed as part of a programme to create innovative command and control capabilities and apply them to a wide range of BAE Systems products including warships and unmanned air vehicles."
> 
> And beyond London 2012? Dr Drawer concluded: "Ultimately, we're driven by performance and giving athletes the best opportunity to be a success. Beyond that, these technologies will benefit society.
> 
> "High performance sport can play a massive role in developing a fundamental model for science, medicine and engineering. Athletes push themselves to the extreme, so it's an interesting model to base our development platform against."


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Major Operation To Test 2012 Olympic Security*
> 
> -- _Link to Sky News article_ --
> 
> *Security services are preparing to stage a major nationwide operation simulating a terrorist attack or emergency incident at the London 2012 Olympics. The exercise is part of a series of tests to evaluate Britain's security preparations for the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. Speaking at a conference in central London, Security Minister Baroness Pauline Neville-Jones outlined the plan to "run exercises to test our procedures in a range of scenarios including counter terrorism. The next six months will be crucial."*
> 
> The first nationally co-ordinated simulated emergency will take place within the next year, with further similar exercises to follow. The operations mark a shift in Britain’s 2012 security strategy, which will move from the planning to the operational phase within the coming months.
> 
> While the plans evolve, the number one security priority remains the same - the threat of a terrorist attack. Metropolitan Police Assistant Commissioner Chris Allison said unless "there was an outbreak of World peace between now and the Games" the threat level will remain at 'severe'. However he said security bosses had to plan for the possibility of that level being raised to 'critical'.
> 
> Security chiefs were meeting at an annual conference at the Royal United Services Institute (RUSI) in central London. While all agreed they were happy with preparations for London 2012 so far, they acknowledged more has to be done to tackle cyber threats. During the Beijing Games in 2008, the authorities had to fight off 12 million cyber attacks every day.
> 
> Baroness Neville-Jones admitted cyber attacks were one of the most serious threats to the Games, saying: "We…need to do more on cyber." However the concern was principally with regards ticketing fraud, rather than terrorism. There was also recognition of the current financial constraints, and the expense of securing an Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> The current budget stands at £600m, but this figure is under review, and the revised budget will be published in the next few weeks. Baroness Neville-Jones said that while she was "in no doubt that efficiency savings can and should be made, we will not countenance unacceptable levels of risk and this will be reflected in the funding".


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012: Inside the Olympic Park*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *LONDON 2012: Beckham gives seal of approval to Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GUIDED TOUR: Locog chairman Seb Coe gives David Beckham a special viewing of the London 2012 Olympic Park - but this week's World Cup wasn't far from both men's thoughts*
> 
> *Beckham travelled to Singapore as part of the capital's bid team delegation in 2005 and was the star turn during the handover ceremony at the Beijing Olympics.*
> 
> He has also hinted that he wants to make himself available as one of Great Britain's three over-age players for the football tournament, which will be staged at venues across the UK.
> 
> "I think the Olympic Park is incredible and I am delighted that I have been involved from the very beginning," said Beckham. "The area I know so well is being transformed, the amazing dream is becoming a reality and I have seen first-hand how much hard work has gone into the project. This is great for the East End and for sport."
> 
> The LA Galaxy midfielder and former England captain was given a guided tour by London 2012 chairman Seb Coe - who will turn his attentions from Olympic business to helping England land the 2018 World Cup this week.
> 
> "David has been, and continues to be, an integral part of the London 2012 family, playing a key role in the bid and being part of our handover show in Beijing," said Coe. "I was delighted to be able to show him around the site, which of course is in a part of London he knows well. His belief and support is well known and he was thrilled to see the progress being made."
> 
> Beckham will also reprise the role he played for London 2012 in Zurich, mounting a charm offensive as Fifa's embattled executive committee prepare to cast their votes for the hosts of the 2018 and 2022 World Cup.
> 
> "Hopefully I will make a difference," he said. "A lot of people have been working hard for the bid and we need tell those people voting about why we feel it is the right thing for us to get the World Cup."


http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/f...2012-beckham-gives-seal-approval-olympic-park


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Three million to enjoy Olympics arts spectacular*
> 
> *More than three million people are expected to attend what will be the biggest arts celebration ever held in Britain — the London 2012 Festival.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big name: Cate Blanchett will be among the stars of the festival*
> 
> Today Cate Blanchett, Jude Law, Damon Albarn and Lucian Freud were unveiled as some of the stars of the event — the culmination of the four-year Cultural Olympiad promised when the UK won the Olympics. The festival, which sceptics had believed would never get off the ground, will feature 1,000 events — some free — including art, pop, fashion, comedy, food, theatre, film and dance.
> 
> It will open on June 21 — Midsummer's Day — and run until the Paralympics ends on September 9. In London, Blanchett will star in Martin Crimp's adaptation of German classic Big And Small, by Botho Strauss.
> 
> Law will host a Peace One Day concert in Derry, and Damon Albarn is following up his opera Monkey with a new work for the Manchester International Festival, which will then come to English National Opera. Art exhibitions include Freud at the National Portrait Gallery and David Hockney at the Royal Academy. Hockney sent today's launch a painting created on his iPad with the message: “See you in 2012.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big leap forward: prima ballerina Tamara Rojo joins street dancers at the Royal Opera House today to launch the London 2012 Festival which will feature 1,000 events*
> 
> There will also be commissions from Rachel Whiteread, Olafur Eliasson and Martin Creed. There are short films by Mike Leigh and the StreetDance 3D team, and concerts for more than 500,000 people at landmarks along the Thames. Simon Armitage leads a Southbank Centre poetry Olympics, a new work will be staged at Theatre Royal Stratford East, and international stars such as Nobel Laureate Toni Morrison join the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Art with a message: David Hockney’s iPad work to mark the launch*
> 
> Many events, including bookings for pop, fashion and comedy, are still to be announced. First tickets go on sale in October.
> 
> Olympiad director Ruth Mackenzie said the aim was to “offer something exceptional, to create something new”, adding: “It's very hard to live up to the once-in-a-lifetime occasion of getting the Olympics in your own country but that is the challenge.” Law said he was immensely proud to be working on the Londonderry concert, which would be a launchpad “for a wonderful cultural feast”. The event will promote a global day of peace.
> 
> About 11 million people have already taken part in events and projects as part of the Olympiad.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...million-to-enjoy-olympics-arts-spectacular.do


----------



## Gerardogt

I can't wait for the best Olympics ever...

London: The most heterogeneous city in the world that homogenizes that diversity making easily almost to anyone feel as a londoner.

It's very easy to fall in love with London, hope to be there by 2012.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Boom for homeowners as fans plan for London 2012 Olympics*
> 
> *International interest is already flooding in for people wanting places to rent during the 2012 London Olympics. Property experts predict a two-bedroom home close to Olympic venues could be leased out for as much as £2,000 a week when the biggest sporting event on the planet comes to town.*
> 
> HomeAway Holiday-Rentals UK general manager Tim Boughton said eight of the world’s top 10 desirable spots during the summer of 2012 are London boroughs.
> 
> And Greenwich, which will host the equestrian event as well as a host of sports at the North Greenwich Arena (The O2), is the most requested site in the world for the duration of the Olympic Games. “It is definitely not too early to be thinking about this,” said Mr Boughton. “At the moment it’s around £780 a week to rent a two-bedroom property in Greenwich. During the Olympics you’re looking at £1,800 or even higher.
> 
> “There is a great opportunity there for people willing to do the basics to rent out a property and we’re seeing strong demand already. Some people will be torn between renting out their property and staying for the Olympics, but with the money you can make you can buy the best tickets for the biggest events.”
> 
> Mr Boughton, whose company has more than 500 London homes on the books, said the experience of homeowners in South Africa was that international fans were willing to pay high prices to stay within 30 minutes of an Olympic venue. There have even been enquiries from film crews looking to base themselves in particular prime properties for the duration of the Games.
> 
> But he warned people looking to make a quick profit still had to consider their customers and any mortgage or rental agreements they have to honour.
> 
> “Visitors will be looking for a genuine experience and to live like a Londoner. You’re still providing a service. You also have to consider simple things like securing your valuable possessions and making sure you’re covered by insurance.”


http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/boom_for_homeowners_as_fans_plan_for_london_2012_olympics_1_750691


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Olympics 2012: the real gold could be in property*
> 
> *The London Olympics' association with gold could stretch to more than just the medals that will hang around the neck of athletes. Increasingly it is also the value of the area surrounding the Olympic village that could win gold. When Westfield, the Australian property company, agreed to sell a 50pc stake in its new Stratford City shopping centre last month it raised £871.5m – the highest price ever paid for a piece of retail property in the UK.*
> 
> The prospect of creating a lasting legacy from the Olympics has attracted many doubters, but this deal, struck with the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board and Dutch investor APG, shows the willingness of the private sector to invest in the area, and the price they are willing to pay.
> 
> Robert-Jan Foortse, APG's head of European non-listed property investments, said: "We believe that with its size and location Westfield Stratford City will over time become one of the UK's best shopping centres." Despite the Games being 18 months away and the global economy still being gripped by uncertainty there is other significant private sector interest in investing in Stratford.
> 
> More than 40 formal expressions of interest are understood to have been received from companies looking to take control of the Olympic media and broadcast centres after 2012. Interest has come from potential office occupiers but also cultural groups. It is believed that some companies based at Canary Wharf are eyeing the buildings as a base for back office functions.
> 
> This level of interest is a boost to the Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC). Especially given the concerns about the location of the centres, they are 20 minutes walk from Stratford station, and their large size, the Press Centre offers 312,000 sq ft of office space and the Broadcast Centre 667,000 sq ft.
> 
> Also, the Olympic Delivery Authority has received proposals from property companies and sovereign wealth funds keen to acquire the Olympic Village, which includes 1,439 private homes and the opportunity to develop up to 2,500 more.
> 
> A shortlist of names is expected to be announced next spring and Grainger, the UK's largest listed residential property owner, is thought to have expressed an interest. Andrew Cunningham, chief executive, said: "It is fairly obvious that this is the sort of thing Grainger would be interested in. It offers development, estate management, rental and sales angles."
> 
> CBRE, the property agent, has compiled a report on investor activity in East London. The company, an advisor to the OPLC, identifies plans by Lend Lease and London & Continental Rail for 4m sq ft of commercial space in Stratford, and the acquisition by Inter Ikea, the investment arm of the furniture retailer, of a 13-acre site at Sugar House Lane, next to the Olympic Park.
> 
> The Ikea deal will see the Swedish company develop 1,500 homes – designed in the style of its furniture.
> 
> Its housing business has been successful in Sweden, often supporting Ikea stores, but remains low-key in the UK. So, why has it chosen to invest in Stratford? "They see the growth potential," Matthew Black, senior Central London development director at CBRE says. "With the investment in the area because of the Olympics, Stratford becomes really an expansion of Central London."
> 
> Ikea is understood to have described its deal as a "magic site", with the area enclosed by newly-refurbished canals. "Five years ago those canals would have been redundant and full of trolleys," Black adds. "And this is absolutely the point. If the Olympics weren't coming you would see large, contaminated, polluted land and redundant buildings."
> 
> Stratford, with its link to London and the South East, has long been identified as a potential regeneration hub. However, it has been held back by fragmented land ownership and contamination. The Olympic investment has not just brought prestige to the area, but infrastructure and investment in the land.
> 
> The CBRE report states: "The Olympics will provide a boost to Stratford as well as other parts of London but their greatest legacy will be the land that was assembled to host the Games thereby changing the landscape of East London." The committed public funds and fixed end date of 2012 has also meant investment in Stratford has survived the recession. CBRE claims East London has "emerged from the recession in a much better state that the rest of Greater London".
> 
> Because of 2012, the neighbouring Westfield scheme has continued despite other schemes in the UK halting construction. Black says Westfield's commitment has been "very important" in attracting private sector investment. The scheme will cover 1.9m sq ft, making it the biggest urban shopping centre in Europe.
> 
> Westfield's investment has been the private sector backbone in the ambitious legacy plans for the Olympic Park, which include 8,000 new homes across five neighbourhoods alongside commercial offices and the sporting venues. For the legacy proposals to succeed, more businesses and residents must be attracted to the area. It is therefore encouraging that investment is not just already arriving, but at record levels and from surprising sources.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-2012-the-real-gold-could-be-in-property.html


----------



## Andre_idol

Great article!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Light at the end of the tunnel...*



























http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=15460


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## ajaaronjoe

> London 2012 Olympics: 2m signed up, say organisers
> 
> Two million people have signed up for tickets for the London 2012 Olympics, chief executive Paul Deighton said.
> 
> Organisers were preparing for the "mind-boggling" task of co-ordinating sales, he said, as well as planning and managing seats for the 8.8m tickets.
> 
> The London 2012 organisation needs to raise 25% of its revenue from ticket sales and generate £2bn from the private sector.
> 
> Some 6.6m tickets for the public go on sale in March 2011.
> 
> 'Extraordinary demands'
> Mr Deighton said: "The sheer scale of this is mind-blowing. Just the operational stuff is mind-blowing."
> 
> He added that he expected the number of people on the organisers' database was expected to rise to 2.5m by the time tickets were made available.
> 
> "The sheer scale of this is mind-blowing," he said. "Just the operational stuff is mind-blowing.
> 
> "It is a year of extraordinary demands in getting ready for the Games and in terms of operational delivery.
> 
> Officials have gone back on their November 2004 pledge that prices would begin at £15 with at least half costing £30 or less.
> 
> Instead, tickets for an Olympic event start at £20 and end at £725 for the 100m athletics final. Seats at the opening ceremony will cost £2,012.
> 
> Mr Deighton insisted said it had been necessary to make "adjustments" to the pricing structure.
> 
> He added: "Those people who say they are not cheap enough are the people who would be complaining if we could not sell enough tickets that we would have to go back to government."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12078533


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo

What an amazing stadium... London must surprise the world after Beijing games!


----------



## PortoNuts

Advertisement on the Tube.:cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi

*On your marks, get set for London 2012 - the greatest show on earth
*
Today the Standard begins the countdown to the greatest sporting show on earth: London's 2012 Olympics.
With just 567 days to go until the cauldron is lit above the main stadium in Stratford to herald the start of the 30th Olympic Games of the modern era, the sense of anticipation is mounting.
We are now on the final lap of a seven-year preparation. Organisers talk of a once-in-a-lifetime experience for Londoners. The city will host the equivalent of a world championships in 26 sports in little over two weeks. There will be 10,500 athletes from 205 nations competing in 650 sessions of sport.
The action will be beamed to a peak global TV audience of four billion and, with advances in mobile technology, London promises to be the best-connected Games ever.

Up to 250,000 spectators will pack the Olympic Park every day and 120 heads of state will attend the opening ceremony, the biggest gathering of VIPs London has ever seen. A month later, we will all be back for the Paralympics, the world's biggest disabled sports event.
In March the scramble begins for 8.8 million Olympic tickets.
Two million people have already signed up and prices will range from £20 right up to £2,012 for the best seat in the house at the opening ceremony on July 27.
The excitement will build as more than £1 billion-worth of world-class sporting venues are completed — on schedule — by the summer. Next month triple Olympic champion Sir Chris Hoy will take the inaugural spin around the £100 million velodrome as it becomes the first of three signature venues — the others being the stadium and aquatics centre — to be finished.
Watching Ken Livingstone dancing till dawn at a harbourside restaurant in Singapore the night London won the Olympic bid five years ago, I could barely imagine being just months away from covering the big event.
Starting this week I will be writing a regular column, scrutinising London 2012 as it races towards the finish line. From the heroes to the hurdles, here are the crucial factors I'll be looking at...

The heroes
If our athletes peak at the right time, Team GB have every chance of hitting the target set for them of fourth place or better. Experts say the Brits can beat their 47-medal Beijing haul, it's just a matter of how many can be converted into golds.
The backbone of the team is expected to be in rowing (look out for Katherine Grainger and Anna Watkins, Mark Hunter and Zac Purchase, double sculls), cycling (Sir Chris Hoy in three velodrome events), swimming (Rebecca Adlington and Gemma Spofforth) and sailing. There is also podium potential in hockey, canoeing, gymnastics, taekwondo and boxing. Athletics may at best bring a brace of British golds with Hackney triple jumper Phillips Idowu and heptathlete Jessica Ennis the likely contenders.
In the Paralympics, Team GB is targeting a fourth successive second place with the help of Croydon wheelchair athlete David Weir, swimmer Ellie Simmonds and Iraq war veteran Tel Byrne in the velodrome.

The competition
China romped home in Beijing with 51 golds ahead of second-placed America's 36. But their trajectory in the past two and a half years is difficult to follow, since they prefer not to participate in global contests which feed into medal table forecasts. Japan is forecast to win 11 more medals than in 2008 and Germany 13, which could see them leapfrog Britain into fourth place. Double Olympic sprint champion Usain Bolt aims to break his own world records and 14-times Games medallist Michael Phelps is expected to dominate again in the pool.

The tickets
When the tickets, worth £500 million, go on sale, organisers will hope to avoid a website crash like that which blighted the Beijing Games, or a cyber attack. But the real crunch will not come until after the initial two-month sales phase when the allocations are made. Applications for oversubscribed events such as swimming, cycling and athletics finals will go into a ballot with a maximum of four to eight tickets per household.
The movers and shakers
As chair of the 3,000-strong organising team, Locog, Sebastian Coe has struck a formidable partnership with Paul Deighton, the chief executive who learned how to cope with pressure from his years at Goldman Sachs.
The Locog pair form a group of “four wise men” heading the 2012 project, the others being John Armitt and David Higgins who have kept the construction on track at the helm of the Olympic Delivery Authority.
Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt can expect to lead the line of ministers at the numerous venue inaugurations this year.
Stella McCartney (Team GB kit designer), Stephen Fry (voiceovers) and David Beckham (Leytonstone local hero) will bring some stardust.

The building blocks
The 500-acre plot of land has been transformed from an industrial site to a fledgling green space the size of Hyde Park that will be inaugurated as the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park when it reopens after the Games. The aquatics centre by Zaha Hadid is the undisputed architectural highlight.
The main stadium, designed by the creator of Arsenal's Emirates stadium, Rod Sheard, consists of a lightweight structure to be partially dismantled after the Games. The £100 million velodrome has been likened to a giant Pringle crisp. 

The connections 
London's roads must cope with the demands of shuttling 15,000 athletes and officials, media and VIPs between 30-plus venues in guaranteed times. This can only be achieved with the imposition of lanes dedicated to official Games vehicles in the so-called Olympic Route Network.
For the general public London 2012 has been designated a car-free Games. There are two main routes to the heart of the action — a dedicated shuttle from St Pancras or trains to Stratford or West Ham stations.
The Fun and Games

An athletics-inspired film by Mike Leigh, music by Damon Albarn and an exhibition at the Royal Academy by David Hockey are among the highlights of the 12-week summer arts festival inspired by the Olympics.
The Cultural Olympiad has gained new focus and direction under Ruth MacKenzie, an experienced arts manager, and is expected to be a cultural showcase, rather than the sideshow it has been at some Games. It will start in June and end after the Paralympics in September.

The price tag
The £9.3 billion project has largely escaped the Coalition's spending cuts. In its latest quarterly report in November, the Olympic Delivery Authority estimated the final cost of the construction project to be £7.2 billion, with the remainder largely made up of security and a £1 billion contingency pot.
Further public cash has gone into preparing British athletes, with £311 million of Lottery and exchequer funds from UK Sport pumped in as Team GB fields its largest squad of up to 500 athletes, plus 300 Paralympians. 

The people
Almost 80,000 unpaid helpers are needed. Hundreds of thousands have applied, but organisers will be alert to the nightmare scenario of volunteers walking off the job in their droves after a few days when the dream of being Usain Bolt's bag carrier turns into the unglamorous reality of 10-hour shifts in the coach park. McDonald's has been drafted in for its expertise in high-speed recruitment and to ensure Olympic service comes with a smile. 

The security 
The total bill for security could hit £1 billion after ministers agreed an extra £280 million to beef it up in and around the Olympic venues. The extra cash pays for airport-style screening of park visitors, perimeter fences, CCTV and patrol guards.
Security minister Pauline Neville-Jones also expects a large chunk of the Home Office's £1.1 billion anti-terror budget over the next two years to be absorbed by the Olympics.

The Olympic effect
London is expected to become the world's most popular business destination in the year leading up to the Games. Hospitality will be the big winner with 60,000 rooms in West End hotels block-booked for VIPs, and top restaurants already reserved.
Art galleries, museums and historic palaces will share in the £100 million business of “Olympic houses” established as the party base for visiting nations (the Russians are set to transform Marble Arch into a £5 million palace).
Around a million Londoners are expected to flock to Olympic fan parks in Victoria Park, Hyde Park and Potters Fields to watch action on giant screens. Hopes that Londoners will become more sporting hang in the balance with official participation figures flatlining before the Mayor's £15 million sports fund takes effect.

The legacy
The green shoots of the London 2012 legacy should begin to show in the Olympic Park this year as the multi-billion pound public assets go on the market. Either Spurs or West Ham are to be chosen as the new Olympic stadium owners this month.
Legacy chiefs are putting up for sale/to let signs outside the media centre, Anish Kapoor's Orbit Tower, the handball arena and the swimming pool. The £1 million-a-year maintenance costs could deter potential operators of the aquatic centre. 

The gravy train
Expect a media witch hunt if there are rows of empty seats in the Olympic stadium where corporate ticket-holders have failed to turn up, as has happened in recent Games. Ticket recycling schemes and threats to give the seats away are in the pipeline.
There's also resistance to the 100-mile network of dedicated Olympic lanes and there have been calls for the 25,000 sponsors who gain access (as well as athletes, officials and media) to take the Tube instead. Around 120 heads of state are expected to attend the opening ceremony and the Foreign Office is under orders to keep their entourages to a minimum.

The finishing line
The so called “Big Build” has entered the home straight. Next month the velodrome will become the first Olympic Park venue completed with ribbon-cutting duties at the Olympic stadium, aquatics centre and handball arena set for early summer. Completion of the venues to schedule gives Games chiefs plenty of time to test them with behind-closed-doors invitation events to world championships, to identify any major snags before each venue is granted its operating licence.

The potential hurdles
In some order of seriousness: a major security scare, a boycott (increasingly rare since the end of the Cold War), a doping scandal, a strike on the Tube or a motorists' rebellion against road lanes reserved for Olympic traffic.
Follow me on twitter @matthewwbeard

from http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...r-london-2012---the-greatest-show-on-earth.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 2012: The key moments in the run-up to the Games*

-- _Link to Daily Telegraph article_ --

*After five-and-a-half-years of preparation, 2011 is the year that the Olympic project will come together in front of the UK's eyes. As the last full year before the Games, it will see the completion of the main venues and the award of the most significant long-term commercial opportunities. Here are the issues that should dominate the agenda over the next 12 months.*

*Westfield Stratford City opens*

The largest urban shopping centre in Europe is a gateway to the Olympic Park and will be the first major test of Stratford's infrastructure when it opens to the public in September. The development has been earmarked as the anchor of the ambitious legacy plans for the Olympic Park, and has already been successful in attracting business investment. A 50pc stake was sold in the shopping centre for £871.5m last year to the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board and Dutch investor Algemene Pensioen Groep, and the centre's shops are 75pc full, with John Lewis and Marks & Spencer anchor tenants. More news on lettings is expected before opening, with the Australian developer confident the scheme will open fully occupied. Westfield is also waiting to discover whether it has been successful in applying for a license to operate a casino at the site.

*One year to go*

The 12-month countdown to the opening ceremony of the Olympics is not just a symbolic moment for London 2012, but a key date in the construction schedule. The Olympic Delivery Authority has set a milestone of July 27, 2011, which if met means the key venues will by then be completed and ready to be handed over to the organising committee. So far, progress has been smooth and the construction of many of the sporting arenas is thought to be ahead of schedule. The first venue to be completed at the Olympic Park is expected to be the Velodrome this spring, with the Olympic Stadium in the summer, and the canoe slalom venue at Lee Valley White Water Centre opening for public use in April. Key construction landmarks will include the laying of the athletics track in the summer.

*Future of Olympic Stadium confirmed *

West Ham and Tottenham Hotspur are due by January 21 to submit their final bids to occupy the Olympic Stadium post-2012 in the latest stage of their battle for the stadium. The Olympic Park Legacy Company will meet a week later to identify a preferred bidder with a final announcement on the future of the stadium expected by March 31, when contract negotiations have been completed. The stadium's future is arguably the key to London's legacy proposals, and it has proved controversial. The latest twists include Karren Brady, the West Ham vice-chairman, accusing Tottenham of a "smash and grab" raid on the stadium, Tottenham hiring PR guru Mike Lee – who helped London win the 2012 Olympics – and Lord Coe expressing his backing for West Ham's desire to retain the athletics track.

*Private sector deals for Olympic Village and media centres*

The Olympic Stadium may be the most high profile component of the legacy plans for Stratford, but in many ways the village and media buildings represent the bread and butter. They are the test of whether homeowners and businesses can be attracted to the park. This year, the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) plans to dispose of its stake in the athletes village to a private consortium, and official marketing will also begin in the search for an occupier for the press and broadcasting centres. The early signs are that these schemes are highly attractive propositions for the private sector. Nine consortia have been shortlisted for the Olympic Village, including major investors such as JP Morgan and the Wellcome Trust, and sovereign wealth funds such as Qatar Diar. They are being offered 1,439 private homes and the opportunity to develop up to 2,500 more. Final offers are due by the Spring and the ODA will then decide whether to proceed with a selected party, although Government approval will be needed.

*Olympic tickets go on sale*

In March, the 8.8m tickets for the Olympics go on sale. The demand for tickets will highlight Britain's appetite for the Olympics in challenging economic times. So far, more than 2m people have registered their interest in the tickets – which are a vital part of raising £2bn from the private sector to fund the Games – and Paul Deighton, chief executive of London 2012, says demand has been "mind-blowing".


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Work begins on distinctive London 2012 water polo arena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNDERWAY: Work has now started on the London 2012 water polo venue - a 5000-seater temporary arena with a distinctive exterior *
> 
> *The temporary 5000-seater venue - distinguishable by its silver wrap and an inflatable roof made from recyclable plastic - will be built by a raft of firms from across the UK, the Olympic Delivery Authority announced today.*
> 
> The wedge-shaped Arena, which rises from 12m to 25m, will contain a 37metre-long competition pool and a warm-up pool. It will stage the men's and women's water Polo competitions. After the Games, the venue will be taken down, with elements reused elsewhere in the UK, including incorporating materials available through the rental market to promote reuse and reduce construction waste.
> 
> "The start of work on the water polo arena, one of the last venues to be built on the Olympic Park, shows how far we have come since construction started in 2008," said ODA project sponsor Ian Crockford.
> 
> "The venue will join the Aquatics Centre to form a dramatic and action-packed gateway to the Olympic Park when spectators arrive in 2012." The venue will be built at the main eastern entrance to the Olympic Park next to the Aquatics Centre, in what will be one of the most compact areas of the 500-acre site.
> 
> The ground is currently being prepared before work starts on the substructure in early March.


http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/l...gins-distinctive-london-2012-water-polo-arena


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympics to have airport style security*
> 
> *Sports fans attending the London 2012 Olympics can expect airport-style security screening at venues, the policeman in charge of safety at the Games said on Thursday.*
> 
> Met Assistant Commissioner Chris Allison, Olympic security coordinator, said there were no plans to draw on the military, beyond certain niche demands, despite severe spending cuts across the nation's police forces. Chief constables have seen their budgets cut by about 20% as the coalition government attempts to rein in a record budget deficit approaching 11% of national output.
> 
> Allison said forces, which could be called upon to provide special services for the Olympics, such as firearms officers, mounted police, protection and search officers, have been asked to postpone any potential cuts in these areas until after the Games. Security inside Olympic venues will be the responsibility of LOCOG, the body in charge of staging the Games, who will work alongside the police.
> 
> Private security firms will use X-ray machines and carry out searches "much like you would see at an airport", he said. "As you get to the venues clearly you will have to go through a search and secure regime," Allison told reporters. "It will look like you would expect. Sadly, as a society we've been having to do deal with the impact of terrorism for many years," he said.
> 
> Britain has been a terrorist target for many years, and its role in Iraq and Afghanistan, as a leading US ally, has increased the threat posed by Islamic militants. In July 2005, the day after London was awarded the Games, four young British Islamists killed 52 commuters in suicide bomb attacks on the capital's transport network. The armed forces could provide niche capabilities, such as Royal Navy boats on waterways, but the military would not be seen on the streets.
> 
> "The military don't have the expertise of working on the streets within the UK," he told Reuters. "We work with the consent of the community. Generally, they do a very different sort of operation. We've got the capacity as a service at the moment to deliver a policing operation."
> 
> Last month, policing minister Nick Herbert said he expected the Olympic security budget to fall from a previous commitment of 600 million pounds to an estimated 475 million pounds through savings, though the full amount would be available if required. Allison said they were "well under" the 600 million pounds budget, but estimates were changing on a daily basis, and the securing the Games "was not going to be easy".


http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/sp...cs-to-have-airport-style-security_513189.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Velodrome*

From Jack999 on flickr:


----------



## stevensp

^^ love this final photo... all so clean already... this is going gooD!


----------



## zapor1

I hope we can put these games in the ranks of the beijing games. Though the main stadium already is dissapointing. They couldn't find a better design? It's so simple for a olympic stadium.


----------



## DarJoLe

If it does it's job by creating new world records whats the problem?


----------



## Atmosphere

zapor1 said:


> I hope we can put these games in the ranks of the beijing games. Though the main stadium already is dissapointing. They couldn't find a better design? It's so simple for a olympic stadium.


Yes, but also more durable. This olympics are much 'greener' than the last one.


----------



## zapor1

Atmosphere said:


> Yes, but also more durable. This olympics are much 'greener' than the last one.


true, and beijing set a really high standard for next olympic games.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

From Andy Wilkes on flickr:


----------



## ferge

Looks like it could take off at any moment :|


----------



## tuten

PortoNuts said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*










*


----------



## PortoNuts

:rofl:


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

Interior of the *Basketball Arena*.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

The basketball arenas not had much coverage really, its brilliant.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Handball Arena*



















http://mm.gettyimages.com/mm/nicePath/locog?nav=pr145872617


----------



## kiligoland

PortoNuts said:


> Interior of the *Basketball Arena*.


cool :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## RobH

Steel City Suburb said:


> The basketball arenas not had much coverage really, its brilliant.


Well, it's an entirely temporary "box-like" venue and right next to the superbly brilliant velodrome.

It works, and looks like it'll offer great views, but it's not one of the talking points right now. I hope when we see it lit up in 2012 it will surprise a few people who are less aware of this venue though. We've already had a glimpse of the lighting scheme:

From November last year, they lit up a few panels:


----------



## R.K.Teck

Mmm.... if only I had access to a map showing the perimeter of the Olympic park!!

PS, the basketball arena seating is suitably steep enough to create an atmosphere and half!, Plus the seating colours are perfect - Black and Tangarine!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

From Andy Miah on Flickr:


----------



## jerseyboi

Fanstatic tour of the Olympic site here>

http://toursfromabove.com/aerial-photography/uk/london/london-olympics-2012-under-construction/


----------



## essjaybee

jerseyboi said:


> Fanstatic tour of the Olympic site here>
> 
> http://toursfromabove.com/aerial-photography/uk/london/london-olympics-2012-under-construction/


Damn - Just lost an hour of my evening looking at that


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic velodrome threatens to give London games a good name*

*There is so much noise surrounding other permanent facilities that the success of the velodrome is in danger of being overlooked.*









velodrome The London 2012 velodrome is an elegant example of form following function. Photograph: Leon Neal/AFP/Getty Images

Sir Chris Hoy can uncross his legs. The lavatory he asked for is exactly where he wants it to be, close to the track at the Olympic velodrome, ready for riders who feel the need to answer a last-minute call of nature before tightening their toe straps for the pursuit or the keirin at the 2012 Games.

In the Tour de France the competitors can just hop off the bike on some deserted country road, or even pull down their shorts and irrigate the scenery as they freewheel along. Such relief is hardly possible in a crowded velodrome, making Sir Chris's khazi just one of the impressive details to be found in a structure that threatens to give the London Games a good name.

So much noise continues to be made about the scandals surrounding other permanent facilities in the Olympic park – notably the uncertain future of the main stadium and the outrageous £180m cost overrun on the aquatic centre – that the success of the velodrome is in danger of being overlooked. Here is an arena that was properly planned, properly costed and delivered on time, to specification, and within its £90m budget. So it can be done.

The building was 24 hours away from being handed over to the organisers as a finished article when I was shown around the other day. To get there, a visitor to the Lee Valley park passes by the unremarkable main stadium, its looks compromised by the absence of the "wrap" intended to provide its visual signature but cancelled in order to save £7m on a building costing almost £500m, and the swimming pool, an aesthetic disaster thanks to the need to flank Zaha Hadid's surprisingly unremarkable core design with two temporary grandstands in order to bring its capacity up to Olympic requirements.

Then the eye falls on the swooping roof of the velodrome, rising elegantly at its two ends to echo the banked turns inside and supported by exterior walls of warm red cedar, a hint of the wooden piste itself. Here is something of genuine beauty, an elegant example of form following function.

You might have guessed that it was designed by a cyclist. Mike Taylor, a senior partner at Hopkins Architects, a practice noted for creating the canopied Mound stand at Lord's, led the design team. He rides, which helped him to listen with a sympathetic ear to Hoy's suggestions, such as the request to ensure that the opening of the main spectator access doors does not create a cold draught for the riders (the solution involved industrial "air curtains"). Hoy also asked for the design to incorporate seating around the top of the banked ends to create an unbroken wave of noise as the riders circulate.

Ron Webb, an Australian former champion who specialises in track design, created the piste itself from 54km of Siberian pine. Shipped from Archangel, sawn into narrow strips in a German mill, it is secured with 360,000 nails into a 250m ribbon that rears at either end into a 42-degree banking. Previously responsible for the Manchester and Sydney velodromes, Webb reportedly reckons that this is one on which records will be broken.

I'm going on about this because so many big building projects in Britain invite scorn for their flaws of design and execution, and in the case of sporting arenas for their farcically inept legacy planning, too. I was tagging along with a visiting party from the Save the Herne Hill Velodrome organisation, a group dedicated to preserving the 450m shallow-banked concrete track used in the 1948 Games, for whom Taylor has created a striking set of plans to ensure the south London track's rescue from its present state of dilapidation and its revival not just as a centre for community and schools use but, as the architect puts it, "for getting people started on the way to the high end of the sport".

Herne Hill looks as though it is going to survive. And so will the 2012 velodrome: a building which, whatever the fate of its troubled neighbours, will in time become a perfect, much loved monument to whatever achievements it may witness.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2011/feb/01/velodrome-london-2012


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Ian Thorpe returns for London 2012 Olympics*
> 
> *Five-time Olympic swimming champion Ian Thorpe today announced he is to make a comeback at the London Games - inspired by the "extraordinary" Aquatics Centre.*
> 
> The return of the "Thorpedo" sets up the "ultimate race" with his great American rival Michael Phelps, who has won 14 Olympic gold medals.
> 
> Australian Thorpe, 28, retired four years ago but said he was awestruck by a visit last year to the Aquatics Centre, where he felt he could actually taste his desire to compete again.
> 
> He said in Sydney: "I went to see the swimming venue for the London Olympics and it's an extraordinary venue. I could taste it, which is something I haven't felt for a very, very long time.
> 
> "This hasn't been something I've taken lightly but I actually made a decision in September when I was flying over the Atlantic. Then I went on to not being able to say anything because I was actually commentating for the BBC, so it was sitting in my gut for a while."
> 
> Since then he has been training in eight pools and only communicating with his coach by text to try to keep the comeback under wraps. His decision met a mixed reaction in Australia, where some criticised the announcement - made at a heavily stage-managed conference organised by budget airline Virgin Blue - as a "self-indulgent" PR stunt.
> 
> Thorpe, who has dabbled in TV presenting and fashion design during his lay-off, will be based in Abu Dhabi for his Olympic preparations to avoid the media spotlight at home. He has to wait nine months before he can return to international competition because of strict drug testing rules.
> 
> His return is a huge momentum boost to the 2012 Games build-up.
> 
> It raises the possible prospect of one of the all-time great Olympic showdowns, to rank alongside the epic 1980 Coe-Ovett track clashes in Moscow and the notorious 3,000 metre women's final at Los Angeles in 1984 when Zola Budd tripped her rival Mary Decker.
> 
> Today Phelps's coach Bob Bowman said: "I welcome Ian back to the sport. His presence will only increase the interest and enthusiasm for swimming and we look forward to seeing him back on deck soon. He is one of the true greats and it will be fun to have him back in the mix for London." Thorpe, also known as the Superfish, said he planned to target the 100 metre and 200 metre freestyle relays but did not rule out the 100 metre and 200 metre individual freestyle events.
> 
> He is most likely to meet Phelps, 25, his successor as the world's greatest swimmer, in the 200 metre freestyle, the event that saw their only head-to-head in a major competition. At the 2004 Athens Olympics, Thorpe beat Phelps into third place in "the race of the century". He retired two years later.
> 
> The £268 million Aquatics Centre will house two 50-metre pools, a 25-metre diving pool and training facilities.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-bids-for-comeback-at-london-2012-olympics.do


----------



## Andre_idol

Thorpe vs Phelps on the Aquatic Centre...nice!


----------



## WooWoo

Tbh, as great as an athlete Thorpe was, i dont really see him being up there for the gold in 2012. Medal contender? Maybe, but there are athletes that have been training for this as soon as they got off the plane departing from Beijing. And pictures have shown how unfit the swimmer has become. 

Its like Michael Schumacher for example, his return to F1. Granted he didnt have a good car like his original Ferrari, but still, he didnt make an impact on the top drivers. 

I do hope I am wrong in some respects because I want the games to be remembered for great moments, and electrifying races, but i dont think he will come close to the likes of people like Phelps hno:


----------



## RobH

He has to qualify first doesn't he? He wants to be at the Games but other people will want to get in the team ahead of him. Is it even certain, given how long he's been away, that he'll qualify, particularly for a team as strong as Australia's?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012: Heineken to supply lager for Olympics*
> 
> *Spectators flocking to the Olympic Park in 2012 will drink Heineken as their lager after the company signed up as the latest sponsor of the London Games. Heineken UK will be the official lager supplier in a tier three deal, typically worth around £10m, that pushes London 2012 closer to its target of raising £2bn from sponsorship. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heineken and its portfolio of beer and cider brands, including Bulmers, Foster’s and Kronenbourg, will be offered at the sporting venues and within corporate hospitality. Paul Deighton, the London 2012 chief executive, said organisers would have a “very, very active anti-ambush” unit to protect sponsorship deals.
> 
> At the World Cup in South Africa, a group of women were thrown out of a stadium for attempting to promote a Dutch brewer.
> 
> He said: “If someone tries to ambush, I would see it as an attack on one of the most important events in this country in a decade. Any brand that behaves like that would probably receive quite a negative reaction. Any action we deem it necessary to take against anything explicit or aggressive would, as you would expect with us, be handled with enormous discretion."
> 
> Alexis Nasard, the chief commercial officer of Heineken, said “There are no bigger, global or more spectacular events than the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games. We selected this opportunity as it fully reflects Heineken’s global brand position. It also provides a wonderful platform for the promotion of responsible drinking.
> 
> “Based on the experiences gained from being a long-term sponsor of premier sporting events such as the UEFA Champions League and the Rugby World Cup we will utilise London 2012 to celebrate with the world in a way that only Heineken can do.” The deal means Heineken is the 21st Tier Three sponsor, which gives the company advertising rights in London.
> 
> London 2012 organisers have also signed up their second Paralympic-only sponsor. Otto Bock will be the official prosthetic, orthotic and wheelchair technical services provider, offering repairs and advice at the Olympic venues. Meanwhile, the company behind the world's first indoor snow resort in Dubai has approached London Olympic organisers about turning the Broadcast Centre into a giant ski dome after the 2012 Games.
> 
> Acer Snowmec is one of a number of companies to have expressed an interest in the site, according to Estates Gazette, which local authorities had earmarked as a base for creative businesses. The Birmingham-based group has designed and operated indoor ski centres around the globe, including the 250,000 sq ft Ski Dubai centre and the Madrid Xanadu. Ski Dubai includes an 85m indoor mountain with five ski slopes.
> 
> A spokesman for the firm said: "We have made a bid to the OPLC for a winter sports anchored development on the media centre site and are waiting for the next stage of the official bidding process."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...2-Heineken-to-supply-lager-for-Olympics.html#


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Nice haha, good for our economy :banana:


----------



## WooWoo

RobH said:


> He has to qualify first doesn't he? He wants to be at the Games but other people will want to get in the team ahead of him. Is it even certain, given how long he's been away, that he'll qualify, particularly for a team as strong as Australia's?


Yeah, he still has to earn qualification points for the Olympics, and progress through the Australian national trials. But he does have stiff competition with the likes of Eamon Sullivan in the 100m and Kenrick Monk and Thomas Holmes in the 200m

Plus all of the Austalian team have been preparing for these olympics since 2008, hes announced that his training will _start_ in 2011

All be it he's a class swimmer, but no-one could come out of 5 years retirement and expect to win a gold medal, not in these times


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Trade event 'should exploit 2012'*
> 
> *A major trade event should be held close to or during the London 2012 Games to exploit the commercial interest the event will attract, the Foreign Affairs Committee suggested. Committee chairman Richard Ottaway said: "London 2012 will be a once-in-a-lifetime event, when the eyes of the world will be on the UK and unprecedented numbers of VIP guests will be arriving on these shores."*
> 
> "A simultaneous trade event, held at a suitable and accessible venue, would secure the maximum commercial benefit to the national economy." The Games are a chance to use the "soft power" of the Games to open doors with key individuals and groups that can help British interests, the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) believes.
> 
> The MPs suggest the Government should give "urgent consideration" to hosting a trade event as the Games will offer an "unparalleled opportunity" to promote UK business, trade and inward investment. This is something the FCO wants to seize upon but "it is important that the action matches the rhetoric", the MPs noted.
> 
> In its report on how the FCO can capitalise on the Games in its public diplomacy work, the committee also concludes: "The FCO's budget cannot remain unscathed at a time of economic stringency and public spending cuts. "Nonetheless, it is important that the Department's public diplomacy work in connection with the Olympics should be regarded, during the crucial 18 months leading up to the Games, as being a priority area."
> 
> "The committee is worried that cuts may result in the FCO's work related to the Olympics becoming a matter solely of individual initiatives by embassies and High Commissions, without adequate central co-ordination." The plus points of hosting the Games also come with potential risks to Britain's international reputation.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...LXdbTX0IGb5VIBw?docId=B32884091297021948A0000


----------



## cardiff

So whats happening with the aquatics center, are those supports on the sides or stands for spectators, because if its the latter then there was no point in building such a beautiful (and expensive) venue as you cant see it!


----------



## R.K.Teck

The Daily Mail has a reputation for that - it riles the public up if it disagrees with anything the government say or do. In the Olympics case, it was the overspending in the Games when we had labour, and now it's the cut backs on the Olympic budget with the Lib-Con coalition - the politicians can't win! :lol:

Also the Daily Mail will probably moan about the huge influx of foreign visitors coming to Britain in 2012!!


----------



## RobH

The parkland is beginning to come together:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic velodrome opens tomorrow*
> 
> *The London 2012 Olympic Games velodrome will officially launch tomorrow (Tuesday, February 22), with an opening ceremony featuring several of Britain's track stars, fresh from appearing at the Track World Cup in Manchester at the weekend.*
> 
> The distinctive 'Pringle' velodrome in the Olympic velopark is the first venue for the Games to be completed, and the structure has been widely applauded for its architecture and for the fact that - rarely for a national sporting venue - it has been completed on time and without construction problems.
> British track stars Sir Chris Hoy, Victoria Pendleton and Becky James will all be there, alongside chair of the London 2012 Organising Committee Seb Coe, UCI preisdent Pat McQuaid, British Cycling president Brian Cookson and a mass of press eager to start the 2012 build-up in earnest.
> 
> Hugh Pearman, architecture critic for the Sunday Times called the velodrome "one hell of a good building" in an extensive article in Sunday's edition of the paper that heaped praise on the structure. "One thing is clear," said Pearman, "of the permanent sporting venues the best is the velodrome... it is such a refreshingly good building."
> 
> The velodrome's shape looks like a giant Pringle crisp, and mimics the lines of the cycling track contained within it. Architect for the project was Mike Taylor of Hopkins Architects, and the Siberian pine track was designed by Ron Webb, also responsible for the Manchester and Newport velodromes. Inside, the velodrome is naturally lit with a roof free from girders and supports providing a wide, uncluttered arena. A total of 16 kilometres of steel cable keep the roof securely in place.
> 
> Triple 2008 Olympic champion Sir Chris Hoy had a say in its design, and there are numerous touches that only someone who truly understands track racing will have incorporated. For instance, there's a dual heating system so that the track area is warmer than the ventilated 6,000 seat spectator area. Perfect for setting world-record-setting times whilst keeping the fans cool.
> 
> Cycling Weekly will be at the London 2012 velodrome opening and will be bringing you photos and a report from the venue.


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/516929/olympic-velodrome-opens-tomorrow.html


----------



## Mossy22

*Velodrome Officially Completed*

Here are the links to a Video from bbc:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/london_2012/9403566.stm

and here are some beautiful pictures of the inside and outside:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12301465

I love the curves of the roof in the 5th picture and the way it looks almost like it is floating above its concrete base, enjoy people! :cheers:


----------



## RobH

A big post coming up but full of new aerial photos released today by London 2012:

from the London 2012 website (thanks to DarJoLe for downloading and putting onto Flickr)

STADIUM





































PARKLANDS




























VELODROME














































OLYMPIC VILLAGE



















AQUATICS CENTRE






































BASKETBALL ARENA










PARK


----------



## Mossy22

Now just imagine that scene above in the last photo in a few years when all the trees are green,grown and bushy and hopefully in the bottom where the big warehouse that is the IBC instead there may be an indoor ski slope, just imagine the variety of sports on offer


----------



## Ecological

On a hot summer British day after watching some of the Olympic football in the pub having a pint then making your way across to the Olympic village for the Swimming finals or something similar will be an experience like no other. I just know this is going to blow all other olympics out the water. What could be better?


----------



## RobH

Let's hope so; long way to go before we can say that though.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Olympic update*

Populous: Olympic Beach Volleyball Venue 









Populous: Lords 









Populous: Greenwich 









Populous: Lee Valley White Water Centre 








http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=15904


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Olympic update*

ODA: Velodrome








> Higher res









> Higher res - http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=15904


----------



## mudgil

*Awesome....*

Coool one so much i like it....


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Pokara

^^ What about this tower?


----------



## jerseyboi

2012 story continues......


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic BMX track construction begins*
> 
> *Construction on the BMX track for the London 2012 Olympic Games is now underway, according to the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA). The 400-meter track is located next to the Velodrome in the North of Olympic Park and will have 6,000 temporary seats to host the Olympic BMX race in 2012.*
> 
> The track is a key part of the legacy VeloPark, where the Velodrome and BMX track will be joined by a road cycle circuit and mountain bike course to eventually become one Olympic cycling hub.
> 
> "The start of work on the BMX Track is the next piece in the jigsaw of delivering a world-class cycling legacy from the Games. The BMX Track will be a first-class venue for the world's best riders in 2012 and after the Games, the reconfigured course will be a great facility for people of all ages and abilities to try out this exciting and growing sport," said ODA Chairman John Armitt.
> 
> The first stage of construction involves the load-in of 14,000 cubic meters of soil, enough to fill three Olympic size swimming pools. The soil will be used to create a series of levels up to 4 meters high upon which the final track surface will be formed by a yet unnamed BMX track designer. Construction of the BMX track is due for completion in summer 2011, with the track to be used for a test event in August.
> 
> BMX is the newest Olympic Cycling discipline, introduced at the beijing 2008 Games. At the London 2012 Games, 48 professional BMX racers will compete for men and women's gold medals. The BMX competition will take place over three days at the London 2012 Olympic Games. Following the completion of the Games, the BMX track will be reconfigured to make it suitable for BMX racers of all ages and abilities.


http://sports.espn.go.com/action/bmx/news/story?id=6173954


----------



## zapor1

is the exterior of the olympic stadium done yet? If it is, thats really depressing. And the aquatics centre, what happened to that part of it that actually made it look good?


----------



## RobH

The Aquatics centre has two temporary "wings" for extra seating during Games time.

As for the stadium, we simply don't know yet; the wrap is up for tender, and I expect we'll hear an announcement in the next couple of months as to how that'll be finished off.


----------



## jerseyboi

*First London 2012 Olympic rings unveiled*

A giant set of Olympic rings has been revealed at St Pancras International station in central London.

The set of rings was unveiled by London Mayor Boris Johnson and London 2012 Chair Sebastian Coe. 

Video http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12635821


----------



## PortoNuts

The rings are really shining, the perfect match for such a modern station.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## the spliff fairy

can't really judge the stadium until they finish the exterior (the wrap). Also it's going to be surrounded by little pods for food and merchandise.


----------



## R.K.Teck

See the white zig zag line around the stadium plaza, out side of this, there will be a raised wooden decking where 'Pods' selling juice, food, merchandise ect will be placed in small groups called 'Pod Villages' and a covered walkway will follow the zig zag all the way around the stadium.


----------



## zapor1

Well, they said the stadium was "complete". I guess that didn't include the warp, I liked the old one better though.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Handball Arena*

Image from London2012.com


----------



## PortoNuts

*Media Centre*

Images from London2012.com


----------



## WooWoo

R.K.Teck said:


> See the white zig zag line around the stadium plaza, out side of this, there will be a raised wooden decking where 'Pods' selling juice, food, merchandise ect will be placed in small groups called 'Pod Villages' and a covered walkway will follow the zig zag all the way around the stadium.


If that is the wrap and finished article we get I will be very impressed! I think they've been very clever with the wrap colour there too. I was a little worried that, if the ribbon strips were all 'painted' in the rainbow colour it could look too tacky. It looks like they have done this, but left every other ribbon white, and the ones that are coloured look very dull (not in a bad way) faded and subtle. But keeping the coloured lights turned on in the day makes it as eye catching! 

Love it :cheers:


----------



## delores

lighting is more than capable of giving the desired effect without the use of colour on the wrap. Has it actually got funding now?


----------



## Eastern37

^^ The stadium was built well under budget so i'm sure they will be able to use the spare money on the wrap


----------



## jerseyboi

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ The stadium was built well under budget so i'm sure they will be able to use the spare money on the wrap


The Wrap is now being paid for by a Business Sponser


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympics: International Paralympics Day moved to host city*
> 
> *International Paralympic Day will be hosted by London at Trafalgar Square in September to coincide with the beginning of the ticketing application process for the London 2012 Paralympics. The celebration, normally held in Germany every two years by the International Paralympic Committee, has been moved to London as part of its capacity as host nation. *
> 
> Those members of the public visiting the Square on September 8 will have the chance to meet and join UK and international Paralympic athletes as well as taking up the opportunity to find out more about the 20 sports at the Games. Lord Sebastian Coe, Locog chair, said: 'I'm thrilled and honoured that we'll be hosting International Paralympic Day here in London in September.
> 
> "It's a fantastic way for the public to learn more about Paralympic sports and get a taster of the excitement that they will witness during the Paralympic Games in just over 500 days time." Ticket applications for the Games will open on September 9, 2011, while an announcement on prices and scheduling will be made in May.
> 
> Sir Philip Craven, President of the International Paralympic Committee added: "The last International Paralympic Day was held in Berlin in front of the Brandenburg Gate so it’s fantastic that this year the event will be held in another iconic location.
> 
> "International Paralympic Day will be the greatest showcase of Paralympic sport in the UK before the start of the Paralympic Games in 2012 and I’m delighted that London 2012 is hosting it.’


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ional-Paralympics-Day-moved-to-host-city.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brazil 2012 team to train at Palace*
> 
> *Brazil is to use the Crystal Palace National Sports Centre as its training base for the London 2012 Games. Up to 200 Brazilian competitors will use the south London facility before and during the Games under an agreement signed by Carlos Nuzman, President of both the Rio 2016 organising committee and the Brazilian Olympic Committee, and Crystal Palace operators GLL Sport Foundation.*
> 
> He said: "Signing this historic agreement is a major step in the preparation plans for Team Brazil in 2012, while also laying the foundations for Brazil's planning for the 2016 Games.We are confident that Crystal Palace National Sports Centre will offer the best possible training and preparation environment for our athletes, enabling them to achieve the best possible sporting results."
> 
> "In addition, the sports centre will house all members of the Brazilian delegation not accredited to the Olympic Village such as doctors, assistant coaches and physiotherapists - forming the headquarters for Brazil during the London Games."
> 
> London Development Agency chief executive Peter Rogers said: "This is great news for London. By coming to Crystal Palace, Brazil's Olympians will enjoy some of the best sporting facilities in Britain as they prepare for London 2012. The London Development Agency has invested over £17 million bringing the National Sports Centre up to modern international standards. This investment is now being enjoyed by world class athletes and the local community alike."


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...82ADkV1ftXBvWKw?docId=A27846271302031210A0000


----------



## wawd

new trees:


----------



## wawd

athletes village:


----------



## wawd

olympic stadium: note the writing on the wrap:


----------



## wawd




----------



## wawd

velodrome:


----------



## wawd

Olympic Village:


















Basketball Arena:


----------



## jak3m

hmm the canals/side of the canals really need cleaning up but everything else looks really great and im pleased with the wrapping on the stadium.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics....kay:


----------



## R.K.Teck

Wawd said:


>


The fence is the Olympic Park perimeter boundary right, so everything to the right is not the responsbility of London 2012, so they won't have to clean these waterway banks.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great set of pics wawd! :applause: It's all coming along nicely, the park will lose this rough look once those trees start to mature.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympics: Village bidders short-listed *
> 
> *Qatari Diar and the Wellcome Trust, the UK's largest charity, have been named on the short-list to acquire the 2012 Olympic Village. The Olympic Delivery Authority is looking to off-load 1,439 homes in Stratford and development sites with room for 2,000 more homes. *
> 
> It has named Qatari Diar with Jamie Ritblat's Delancey, the Wellcome Trust, and Hong Kong listed-conglomerate Hutchison Whampoa on the short-list for the village.
> 
> The Wellcome Trust has approached Olympic organisers about a £1bn bid for the entire Olympic Park and is considered the front-runner for the village by industry sources. The winning bid will be announced in the summer. Six bidders did not make the short-list, including Aviva with JP Morgan, and London & Stamford with David Wilson and Sir Robert McAlpine.
> 
> Dennis Hone, ODA chief executive, said: "The quality of the three short-listed parties is a vote of confidence in the Olympic Village, demonstrating both UK and international interest in first-class British property."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...2-Olympics-Village-bidders-short-listed.html#


----------



## wawd

R.K.Teck said:


> The fence is the Olympic Park perimeter boundary right, so everything to the right is not the responsbility of London 2012, so they won't have to clean these waterway banks.


that may be the case however the canalside walk is currently closed for upgrading so it looks like they're doing something...


----------



## PortoNuts

These canals give lots of charisma to the Park.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Fans get chance to use 2012 stadium before the athletes*
> 
> *Thousands of Londoners will be able to take part in sports competitions at the new world-class venues in the Olympic Park before the Games begin. Major community events will be held in swimming, cycling, running and a multi-sport mini-Olympics in an initiative by Mayor Boris Johnson to give Londoners a sense of "ownership" of the new Park.*
> 
> Winners could be included in a new sporting order of merit- or "mayor's medal" - inspired by Arnold Schwarzenegger who ran the scheme as governor of California and suggested it during a visit to London last week. Sports events for both children and adults have been timetabled starting this summer in agreement with Games organiser Locog.
> 
> This will entitle participants to privileged use of the newly-completed venues, such as the £300 million aquatics centre and the £500 million Olympic stadium. The Mayor and London 2012 chief Sebastian Coe hope that familiarising Londoners with the facilities will encourage them back after the Games and contribute to a sports legacy both men have campaigned for.
> 
> City Hall is in talks with several potential "delivery partners" and details of the events will be agreed in the coming months. Staging community events has only become a prospect as the building programme, which is now 80 per cent complete, has advanced.
> 
> Mr Johnson told the Standard: "Londoners need to feel they have ownership as early as we can manage. We want to give them the chance to get into this incredible park and enjoy it. There was a long time when we were looking at nothing and we were not going to lift the lid off the site until the opening ceremony."
> 
> The Park will also next summer play host to the Government's flagship school sports competition, the UK School Games.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ce-to-use-2012-stadium-before-the-athletes.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

by *kfrost*.


----------



## RobH

Springtime in the Olympic park. Images from the London 2012 website


----------



## PortoNuts

It's looking great! Amazing how a bit of greenary makes such a difference.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympic Stadium invites bids for $163 million conversion*
> 
> *West Ham United and the London Borough of Newham are inviting bids for the £100 million ($163.4 million) conversion project of the Olympic Stadium into a football ground.*
> 
> Bidders will be required to execute design and construction works to convert the London 2012 Olympic Stadium into a multi-use venue. The converted venue is expected to have a capacity of 60,000 for football matches, 74,000 for athletics meets and 90,000 for concerts.
> 
> The scope of the work will include extending or replacing the roof so that it covers most of the seating, installing hospitality facilities, corporate boxes, office or retail space along with the construction of a community warm-up track. The contract could also include retractable seating, depending on the cost and design.
> 
> The winner will be expected to complete work on the project by May 2014.
> 
> West Ham and the London Borough of Newham have together set up Legacy Stadium Partnership LLP as a special purpose vehicle for the project.


http://www.worldinteriordesignnetwo...vites_bids_for_163_million_conversion_110412/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Rio Tinto strikes gold, silver and bronze in London 2012 Olympics *
> 
> *There is still more than a year until the Olympics, but one FTSE 100 company has already struck gold with the London Games. Rio Tinto, the mining group, has agreed a deal with 2012 organisers to supply the metal for the Olympic medals. *
> 
> Tom Albanese, chief executive, said it is a "special job" for the company. The gold, silver, and copper – for the bronze medals – will come from Rio's Kennecott Utah Copper mine in Salt Lake City, and its Oyu Tolgoi mine in Mongolia.
> 
> The Anglo-Australian group must supply enough metal for 4,700 medals, which could cost about £10m. In return, Rio has been named a Tier Three sponsor for London 2012. Bitter rival BHP Billiton provided the metal for the Beijing Olympics, although Rio was the supplier for the 2002 Winter Olympics.
> 
> Mr Albanese said: "All of us at Rio Tinto are excited to have the special job of digging the ore that will become treasured medals for the world's elite athletes." The announcement coincided with Rio reporting first-quarter output fell because of the severe weather in Australia.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ilver-and-bronze-in-London-2012-Olympics.html


----------



## wawd

more trees going in and, presumably grass is being seeded:

Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr

constructing lawn borders?:

Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr

Olympic Park traffic:

Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr

the Icona building will boast some of the best park views from those colourful balconies:

Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## wawd

here are some images from my helicopter trip over London last Sunday:

Helicopter Trip over Central London by wawd, on Flickr


Helicopter Trip over Central London by wawd, on Flickr

more here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wawd/sets/72157626481474370/with/5612310093/


----------



## wawd

Olympic Stadium, taken April 11th:

Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic shots wawd, the whole things is really coming along. kay:


----------



## Men Mad

No va a superar a Beijing el estadio es bastante simple


----------



## HeartDeco

Men Mad said:


> No va a superar a Beijing el estadio es bastante simple


Quizás. Pero ten en cuenta que el estadio ya no está acabado... aún tienen que poner el 'chal' y otras cosas.


----------



## Pennypacker

Men Mad said:


> No va a superar a Beijing el estadio es bastante simple


Thank you for this truly illuminating input.

Will save to a usb stick and read to grandchildren.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic Site Gateway Towers Surface*
> 
> *Leading architecture firms Fletcher Priest and Make have teamed up to design a twin tower project to sit on one of the gateway sites between the 2012 Olympic Park and Athletes Village.*
> 
> The proposals will sit on a plot opposite buildings N01 and N07 that are currently being constructed to accommodate athletes for the 2012 Olympics showing perhaps how poorly incoherent the development of the London games and the surrounding area has been - much of the architecture set to stand literally next door will still be a building site during the time of the Olympics.
> 
> Even more ironically, the principle of the towers is to mark the edge of the Olympic campus, something visitors to the games are unlikely to benefit from, despite the original plans surfacing sometime in 2008 almost four years before the games were due to start.
> 
> Consisting largely of new housing units, 448 to be precise, these are to be largely contained within the two 32-storey buildings that will sit diagonally across the site with an L-shaped block connecting the two buildings together visually and helping it align with the neighbouring buildings more formally. This section will accommodate 22 family friendly maisonettes in it of four bedrooms, a significant percentage of the total for the scheme. In addition, the project will sit above two basement levels that will host parking for 256 cars, 497 bicycles, and 54 motorbikes.
> 
> The design of the towers features a metallic look, projecting corner balconies, recessed horizontal and vertically arranged windows, and façade overruns on the tops of the towers that will provide a seemingly random pattern that perhaps appear as a mess of wires.
> 
> The towers will rise to an approximate height of 115 metres AOD, which should translate into a rough height above ground level of 102.5 metres making them the joint second tallest buildings within Stratford City, and helping to insure that the SOM design for Plot N24 a little over 200 metres to the immediate east will not stand entirely lonely, at least one day.












http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2826


----------



## PortoNuts

The Velodrome.

by Toby Cummins on Flickr.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyboxstudio/5626377911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## johanacharles

satellite view of progress in the Olympic Park, with videos and more pictures of what will be the headquarters of the London 2012 Olympic Games http://www.satelliteview.org/satellite/Olympic-Park-London-2012


----------



## PortoNuts

Great stuff. :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012: top tips for last minute ticket buyers*
> 
> *There are 6.6 million tickets available for sale across 645 session, so there are plenty of tickets to go around. But the opening and closing ceremonies, the athletics finals plus any event in a small venue -- especially the track cycling, the diving, and, curiously the weight lifting -- are all expected to be considerably oversubscribed. *
> 
> The best chance of securing a ticket is for a ball sport, especially football, which is expected to be very unpopular, basketball and handball, as well as the cheaper morning sessions at the athletics. The potentially expensive option is to book for far more tickets than you actually want; if you receive too many you can resell them later at face value.
> 
> The downside is that the Olympics organisers will take the money in May or June this year, and you will only be able to resell them through its official website, which won't be operational until sometime next year. The Olympics organisers have not said whether there will be a fee for this service.
> 
> The most expensive option, but the most guaranteed, is to buy through Thomas Cook as part of a hotel-and-Olympics-ticket package. You will have to pay for the accomodation as well as, in most cases, a minimum of two events.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...2-top-tips-for-last-minute-ticket-buyers.html


----------



## ferge

--


----------



## Kutsuit

johanacharles said:


> satellite view of progress in the Olympic Park, with videos and more pictures of what will be the headquarters of the London 2012 Olympic Games http://www.satelliteview.org/satellite/Olympic-Park-London-2012


Bookmarked! Thanks for sharing the link with us. 

Are there any new hotels being built around the Olympic Park for tourists?


----------



## wawd

johanacharles said:


> satellite view of progress in the Olympic Park, with videos and more pictures of what will be the headquarters of the London 2012 Olympic Games http://www.satelliteview.org/satellite/Olympic-Park-London-2012


all the photos of the orbit on that site are taken by me :shocked:


----------



## PortoNuts

ferge, it's okay, I won't post more in this thread.  :cheers2:


----------



## Atmosphere

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2826


The top op those buildings looks like a small "" to the birdsnest, the last olympic stadium.


----------



## scalatrava89

PortoNuts said:


> ferge, it's okay, I won't post more in this thread.  :cheers2:


He wasn't speaking for all of us Porto .


----------



## HeartDeco

He definitely wasn't speaking for me. I have no idea what ferge's real issue is, or why he imagines that your frequent posting somehow prevents other forumers from doing so, but please ignore him and continue.


----------



## R.K.Teck

Keep on posting Porto Nuts!

Btw, 1hrs 2min to go! for tickets!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

PortoNuts said:


> ferge, it's okay, I won't post more in this thread.  :cheers2:


I'm sorry Ferge but you don't speak for me either!

Keep posting PortoNuts!


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

Come on PortoNuts, this forum has stalled since you stopped posting.

I wanna see more of whats going on...


----------



## jerseyboi

PortoNuts said:


> ferge, it's okay, I won't post more in this thread.  :cheers2:


keep POSTING


----------



## marrio415

portonuts keep posting dude. ferge that is a silly thing to say. porto is posting stuff from the uk forum to this keep the international forumers up to date which anything from our country being promoted on here is a good thing and we should take a bit of pride in that. and if people post anything else beside porto they will nothing is stopping them. this problem is only confined to you ferge.


----------



## titans

I don't bother with the UK forum as Porto is the Nuts - come back please


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£2m ‘RUN’ sculpture to go up outside Olympic handball arena in Hackney Wick*
> 
> *A new two million pound sculpture will go up outside the Olympic handball arena in Hackney Wick. Three nine metre-tall letters forming the word ‘RUN’ will be constructed on the plaza of the handball arena in the north of the Olympic Park later this year.*
> 
> The permanent artwork, by Monica Bonvicini, will be made of glass and stainless steel, producing a mirror affect during the day.
> 
> At night the letters will become more transparent and glow with internal LED lighting.Planning permission has already been granted and construction will begin in the autumn.
> 
> The project’s budget is £2.1 million and it will be funded mostly by the London Development Authority and the Greater London Authority with a smaller contribution from the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA).
> 
> Sarah Weir, head of art and cultural strategy at the ODA, said: “We wanted to commission a new and innovative piece of public art that would animate the plaza and be fitting for both the Games and the legacy of the park.
> 
> “A number of renowned artists were shortlisted for this commission but Monica’s proposal was chosen by an independent and expert panel because it fulfilled all the ambitions for this key location within the Olympic Park. The sculpture is unique and ambitious but will be relevant and fitting - we hope it will help illuminate this part of the Olympic Park for many years to come.”
> 
> The Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: “This ambitious programme and the calibre of art reflects the remarkable creativity of our city and particularly east London today.”
> 
> Bonvicini’s artwork, ‘She Lies’ was installed last year in Oslo‘s harbour as a permanent work that floats opposite Norway‘s national Opera House.


http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...ympic_handball_arena_in_hackney_wick_1_878563


----------



## RobH

"a mirror affect"

Christ on a bike, don't let CharlieP see this story!


----------



## PortoNuts

Yes, they could have chosen a better pattern.


----------



## Mekky II

Andre_idol said:


> Not a fan of the handball arena seats


They do this because some games _could_ lack of spectators, when you got colored seats like this, it's less shocking when you watch TVs.


----------



## PortoNuts

This venue is not insanely large, so I doubt they'll have problems getting it full.


----------



## jerseyboi

RobH said:


> I don't know if there's a thread on this in the main London forums, but this seems to be so intertwined with the Olympics and showing off our city next summer, I thought I'd post it here:
> 
> Spectacular "floating river" to be constructed by the Thames in time for London 2012
> 
> *A spectacular £60 million ($97 million) kilometre long floating river will be built along the north bank of the Thames, and will be ready for the summer of 2012 and the London Olympic Games, it has been announced.*
> 
> Gensler designed the "London River Park", which won the Mayor's Award for Planning Excellence at the 2010 London Planning Awards, and asset managers Venus Group have agreed to finance the project.
> 
> Detailed plans will now be drawn up with a Memorandum of Agreement signed between Venus and the London Mayor, a deal which sees 30 per cent of the net revenue of the project going straight back into the public purse.
> 
> Eight themed pavilions will be constructed along the route to showcase London and for hosting riverside events.
> 
> London Mayor Boris Johnson said: "The sheer beauty and design brilliance of this structure will provide yet another amazing and unique attraction for the capital.
> 
> "We will proceed sensitively working closely with our partners, particularly in the City, to ensure that one of the most famous and cherished waterfronts in the world is enhanced for the benefit of our great capital."
> 
> John Naylor, head of property and construction, Venus Group in Singapore, added: "This will be an exciting addition for the summer of 2012 and a new opportunity for Londoners to relax by the Thames in the heart of the City."
> 
> Chris Johnson, the managing principal of Gensler, added his delight at the plans: "Gensler are delighted that the project has reached this important milestone, and we look forward to working with Venus Group and all the London stakeholders over the coming months to turn this exciting concept into reality.
> 
> "To be part of the revitalisation of one of London's greatest assets – The Thames - in the creation of this new public amenity is a great honour and the overwhelming support to include the Thames as a key focus for next year's national celebrations only enhances the capitals reputation for originality, innovation and creative thinking."
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/summe...tructed-by-the-thames-in-time-for-london-2012


kool


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## wawd

i love it! lets hope they keep it after the games


----------



## wawd

taken yesterday:

Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## wawd

taken yesterday:

Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 14th May 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

The presence of good quality office space is essential in attracting businesses. It can't be just a residential neighbourhood in the future, strong economic activity in the area is just as vital.


----------



## OldKool

the main stadium is a disaster.......


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

OldKool said:


> the main stadium is a disaster.......


Many would disagree!


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Andre_idol said:


> Not a fan of the handball arena seats



I'm guaranteed to look at the seats than watch the game. Very distracting.


----------



## jerseyboi

*LOCOG announces the first 74 locations on the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay route*











A year today, the Olympic Flame will arrive in the UK from Greece and the 70-day Olympic Torch Relay which is presented by Coca-Cola, Lloyds TSB and Samsung will start at Land’s End, Cornwall on the morning of 19 May 2012. 

On leaving Land’s End, the Olympic Flame is expected to travel an estimated 8,000 miles around the UK giving thousands of communities and individuals their moment to shine as the Olympic Flame comes to a place near them. The Olympic Flame will arrive at the Olympic Stadium on 27 July 2012 for the lighting of the cauldron at the Opening Ceremony, signifying the start of the London 2012 Olympic Games. 

Images from a photocall to mark the announcement of Land’s End as the start point of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay will be available to download here from 11am today. B-roll footage from Land’s End will be made available on request.

The Olympic Flame will be carried across the UK by 8,000 inspirational Torchbearers and once the detailed route is confirmed later this year, it is estimated that 95% of the population will be within a one hour journey time of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay. 

Sebastian Coe, Chair of LOCOG, said: ‘The Olympic Flame will shine a light right across every Nation and Region of the UK and showcase the very best of who we are and where we live. The first locations on the route confirmed today give a flavour of the reach the Olympic Torch Relay will have around the UK and how extensive the opportunity for starting to celebrate the London 2012 Olympic Games will be.’

Over the past year LOCOG has worked with representatives from a number of sectors in each Nation and Region to devise this first phase of the route. In addition to the first 74 locations confirmed on the route today, many other cities, towns, villages and places of outstanding natural beauty, sports venues and community hubs will be announced in a second, more detailed route announcement later this year that will confirm the many other places the Olympic Flame will visit each day.

The Olympic Flame will travel for approximately 12 hours each day, concluding on 66 of the 70 days with an exciting early evening celebration event that will enable thousands of people each evening to enjoy a variety of entertainment and shows staged by LOCOG and the three Presenting Partners with the support of the host Local Authority. Each celebration event will differ with locally programmed content on the stage which will add to the celebratory atmosphere. Many thousands more people are expected to celebrate along the route each day. 

Also confirmed today are 6 island visits to the Isle of Man, Guernsey, *Jersey,* Shetland, Orkney and the Isle of Lewis where a community led celebration to welcome the Olympic Flame will be held and Torchbearers will run in relay.

To find out more about the first places to be confirmed on the route go to www.london2012.com/olympictorchrelay 

The London 2012 Olympic Torchbearer nomination programme launches today at 11am. Together with the three Presenting Partners – Coca-Cola, Lloyds TSB and Samsung, LOCOG is seeking 8,000 of the most inspirational people to have their moment to shine next summer by carrying the Olympic Flame. Full details of the LOCOG Torchbearer programme and how to nominate potential Torchbearers will be released from 11am today.

LOCOG also confirms today that the feasibility of taking the Olympic Flame on a short visit to Dublin is being explored with all the relevant parties. 

Hugh Robertson, Minister for Sport and the Olympics, said: ‘The Olympic Torch Relay brings London 2012 to the doorsteps of the UK giving everybody the chance to celebrate the London Games. It’s a magnificent showcase for the country and a chance to mark the achievements of inspirational people in our communities.’

The three Presenting Partners of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay – Coca-Cola, Lloyds TSB and Samsung – will help bring the Olympic Flame to the people of the UK. Together they provide an optimum mix of previous Olympic Torch Relay expertise and community based programmes to support the staging of the Relay.

James Quincey, President, Northwest Europe & Nordics, The Coca-Cola Company, said: ‘We’re extremely proud to be sponsoring the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay and know from firsthand experience how powerful it can be in inspiring local communities to get involved in the spirit of the world’s biggest festival of sport. We’ll be helping to spread the magic of London 2012 right across the UK, and we intend to shine a light on the best of British youth by giving them the chance to carry the Olympic Flame.’

Sally Hancock, Director, 2012 Partnership and Group Sponsorship at Lloyds TSB, said: ‘As the only National Presenting Partner of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay, Lloyds TSB is bringing the Olympic Flame closer to communities across the UK. We are inviting everybody to share the journey and nominate someone who has made a difference to their local community to carry the Olympic Flame. Schools and young people will have the chance to carry the Flame through National School Sport Week and our Local Heroes programme, and everybody is invited to celebrate the Relay with Lloyds TSB when it comes to their town in 2012.’

Mr. Gyehyun Kwon, Vice President & Head of Worldwide Sports Marketing, Samsung Electronics, said: ‘Samsung aims to share the excitement of the Torch Relay, while the Olympic Flame travels around the UK. We will make the most participative Torch Relay for London 2012, helping more people experience the exceptional sights and stories through our wireless technologies.’ 

LOCOG today also announces the following Supporting Partners of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay: Worldwide Olympic Partner Visa, Tier One Partners BMW, BT and EDF Energy, Tier Three Providers Aggreko and Holiday Inn. More details of their involvement in the staging of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay will be released over the coming year.


http://www.london2012.com/press/med...ons-on-the-london-2012-olympic-torch-rela.php


Yippee coming to see me..............


----------



## jerseyboi

SO143 said:


> source


kool


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*


----------



## msl1

^^Wow, thats great! Water in the pool!


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

http://www.london2012.com/webcams/velodrome.php

If someone can give me a tip on how to copy and paste these images on here would be much appreciated.


----------



## SO143

Edit


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic velodrome in race for building of the year prize*
> 
> *The velodrome for the 2012 Olympics, nicknamed the giant Pringle for its crisp-like curves, is in the running to be named building of the year after picking up a design award from the Royal Institute of British Architects. *
> 
> The 6,000-seat building, completed in February, is the first construction at the £9bn Olympic park in east London to be granted an award by RIBA.
> 
> The creators, Hopkins Architects, were advised by Sir Chris Hoy, the multiple gold-medal winning track cyclist, and the award looks set to be the first of many for the park. The 80,000-seat main stadium has already been applauded for its simplicity, and, meanwhile, the aquatics centre, designed by Zaha Hadid, is still being built, and a giant viewing-platform, designed by Anish Kappor to resemble a twisted roller-coaster, is halfway to completion.
> 
> The RIBA's long list, for contenders for the £20,000 prestigious Stirling prize, includes the velodrome, a project led by Sir Michael Hopkins, who designed Portcullis House in Westminster. On the list of 97 buildings granted RIBA awards is the Royal Shakespeare Theatre in Stratford-upon-Avon, refurbished and rebuilt by Bennetts Associates; the Evelyn Grace city academy in Lambeth, London, designed by Hadid; and the Faustiono winery in the Ribero del Duero region in Spain, designed by Foster and Partners.
> 
> An elegant but austere pavilion cafe, designed by Caruso St John Architects, in the grounds of Chiswick House, the 18th-century neo-Palladian villa in west London, is one of the smallest projects but is being tipped by some for a place on the RIBA shortlist.
> 
> The president of the institute, Ruth Reed, said the list illustrated the health of British architecture in spite of the recession hitting construction. In August 2009 about 30% of architects were without jobs or enough work to keep busy, according to the institute, and about 4,000 architects were made redundant. "In spite of a terrible worldwide recession many exceptional buildings have been and continue to be built in the UK and overseas," said Reed. "Even in constrained times committed clients working with talented architects can achieve architectural excellence."
> 
> However, so thin have the opportunities been in the UK that some of British architecture's biggest names only won prizes for projects in Europe. Last year's Stirling Prize winner, David Chipperfield, won awards for a shopping centre in Innsbruck and a museum in Essen, but nothing for a building in the UK.
> 
> The legacy of Labour's education building programme continued to be rewarded with 14 schools and nine university buildings granted awards. An architectural experiment by the writer Alain de Botton was recognised, with prizes for two private holiday homes he commissioned and which he lets through his group, Living Architecture.
> 
> One of the homes is a tar-black house with a concrete and wood interior designed by the Glasgow firm Nord Architecture and set on the shingle beach of Dungeness, in Kent, near the home of the late film-maker Derek Jarman. The second is a balancing barn in Suffolk, by the Dutch practice MVRDV, which cantilevers unnervingly off a hillside. The homes offer people the chance to experience cutting-edge architecture – though a week in the balancing barn in September costs £2,604.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/may/19/olympic-velodrome-riba-list-stirling-prize


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Inside Westfield Stratford City: Europe's largest shopping centre*
> 
> *The countdown has begun in earnest to the Olympic games in June next year, but another key deadline is closer. In just four months' time the first tills will be ringing in the rather grandly titled Westfield Stratford City – the £1.45bn shopping complex which will be the largest urban shopping centre in Europe, as well as the gateway to London's Olympic Park.*
> 
> When the Guardian visited on a warm May morning it was hard to believe there are only four months to go before the full opening of the complex – comprising a retail area of 1.9 million sq ft and with offices planned – because behind the scenes it is still a noisy building site. In that time a 7,000-strong army of shop fitters will deck out the 300 retail units and restaurants before the official opening and ribbon-cutting on 13 September.
> 
> What is being described as the UK's last "mega mall" is a crucial part of the Olympic "legacy" development built to provide housing and other facilities for the longer term on former industrial wasteland in east London. Unlike many of the new buildings on the site it will remain long after the last of the Olympic athletes have packed up their tracksuits and headed home.
> 
> But even in London most people are blissfully unaware of the project's scale. Only the distinctive glass-fronted facade of the completed four-storey John Lewis store – the only department store on the site – gives a hint of the retail facilities taking shape. Cynics may say the design seems to have been planned to ensnare visitors by tempting them into the shops at the first opportunity. The London Organising Committee (Locog) expects 70% of those visiting the park for Olympic events to arrive by foot at either Stratford Regional station or Stratford International station. On the busiest days this could be as many as 360,000 visitors.
> 
> They will either walk straight into the development across the distinctive Corten steel pedestrian walkway over the railway – rather unimaginatively dubbed the "town centre link" – or use the tunnel beneath, emerging in a new ticket hall constructed under Marks & Spencer. They will then be channelled through Westfield and past John Lewis before arriving at the security gates for the Olympics. There are 5,000 parking spaces for the shopping centre, but visitors are being encouraged to use public transport if possible.
> 
> Westfield Stratford City – the latest project by Australian giant Westfield – will be anchored by John Lewis, Waitrose (in the basement of John Lewis) and Marks & Spencer. John Burton, director of Westfield Stratford City, explains that John Lewis's early commitment to what will be its first new London store in 20 years, was "a major coup" crucial in encouraging other retailers to commit to the site.
> 
> It is also set to change the dynamic of shopping in this rather unloved and unfashionable part of London, attracting shoppers from the affluent, leafy suburbs of Essex and Kent as well as those living in the densely populated, inner city streets of the City and the East End. Locals who favour the long-standing, if tired, facilities on their doorsteps – the existing indoor centres at Stratford and Romford – are understandably concerned that such a massive development could suck the life out of them. Westfield says the project will contribute significantly to the local economy, with the creation of up to 8,500 permanent jobs. Perhaps the government's newly appointed "high street tsar" Mary Portas should pay a visit. This week she was asked to investigate ways to prevent the decline of the high street.
> 
> Although Westfield's first London mega mall in Shepherd's Bush has so far had limited impact on nearby centres such as Hammersmith, critics say complexes such as Meadowhall outside Sheffield have hit nearby centres like Rotherham. Meadowhall recently celebrated its 20th birthday, but in the same month Rotherham was named in a BBC study as the town with the highest number of vacant shops in Yorkshire. Nearly one in three of its shops were boarded up or have "to let" signs. Matthew Hopkinson, from surveyors the Local Data Company, told the Rotherham Advertiser: "Rotherham's problem is that it sits right in the shadow of Meadowhall."
> 
> Property Week magazine recently reported that: "There is a shadow cast by Westfield Stratford where retailers may continue to wait to see the impact of the scheme on surrounding centres including Romford and Ilford."
> 
> The Stratford complex was actually planned long before London won the prized Olympic bid. And for John Lewis there is a touch of serendipity. Its property director, Jeremy Collins, says the chain had had its eye on east London in its longer-term planning for major new stores for some time: "Our stores in London were all skewed to the west – Oxford Street, Peter Jones, Kingston, Brent Cross. And when we did our analysis it became clear the only direction London could go was eastwards. We were in the process of making a decision when it was announced that London would host the 2012 Olympic Games, so it all worked out very well."
> 
> As well as the hordes visiting the Olympics, the development will have a longer-term catchment of more than 4 million people within 45 minutes' travelling time of the complex. Convenience will be a crucial factor. Although three car parks will cater for drivers – the complex will pick up the south end of the important M11 corridor – a large proportion of shoppers are likely to take advantage of the numerous public transport links which the developers hope will make it one of the top 10 shopping destinations in the UK.
> 
> Stratford is poised to be one of the country's five main transport hubs, with tube connections via the Central and Jubilee lines, along with local rail services and mainline services to the Docklands Light Railway, and (eventually) Crossrail and a seven-minute shuttle train journey to the Eurostar terminal at St Pancras International.
> 
> Burton is furious about Eurostar's decision to not stop international trains at Stratford in either direction – making the station's "International" tag redundant – and necessitating a change at either St Pancras or Ebbsfleet.
> 
> With the nearest big shopping centres being Bluewater in Kent, Thurrock Lakeside in Essex and Brent Cross, Collins believes the north-east quadrant of London has traditionally been under-served by retail developments. The construction of both the Olympic Park and the shopping complex make up the regeneration of one of London's poorest areas. Collins insists the demographics here are different and that, even with the ongoing consumer recession, there is a lot of money to be spent: "There is a high proportion of upwardly mobile young professional people in artistic and creative jobs. They may be pre-kids, with money to spend on fashion, homewear and electronics. They are likely to live in flats rather than houses. And they certainly have money to spend."
> 
> So what will the shopping experience offer? Traditional shopping centre and high street names such as Topshop New Look, Next and Primark will join upmarket international brands such as Reiss, Kurt Geiger, Hugo Boss, Lacoste, Hollister, Nike, Forever 21, Uniqlo and Superdry.
> 
> There are 300 retail units to fill, of which more than 80% have so far been let. John Lewis is promising some dramatic new concepts, with more than 70% of the store showcasing new features. When the shopping gets too tiring refreshment beckons from a choice of 50 outlets, and it is rumoured that Jamie Oliver may open a restaurant. A fresh food market is also promised.
> 
> There will be three hotels: a Premier Inn and Holiday Inn as well as a complex of executive suites offering more than 600 bedrooms. Large screens are displayed along the main walkways which will show the main sporting events – ideal for those wanting the Olympic experience but who have not managed to get tickets.
> 
> There will also be a 17-screen Vue Cinema and a 65,000 sq ft casino, which will be run by Damian Aspinall. "Aspers" will boast a spectacular viewing room and balcony overlooking the Olympic Park – perfect for drowning your sorrows after losing on the tables.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/may/21/westfield-stratford-city










http://uk.westfield.com/stratfordcity/vision/site-progress/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Basketball Arena*
> 
> *The United Center, home ground of Chicago Bulls and Great Britain star Luol Deng, is the biggest arena in the United States, costing $175 million to construct. But at the London 2012 Olympics, Deng's home will be a temporary venue with a design and construction philosophy proudly described as "sensible". *
> 
> The use of a top-level seat at 'The UC' costs over £4,000 a season, but once the Games are over a seat at the Olympic Basketball Arena is more likely to be occupied by an enthusiastic dog lover at a county fair than it is a big-spending basketball fan, as the whole venue is being dismantled and reconstructed elsewhere.
> 
> Located in the north-east of the Olympic Park, the temporary status of the venue has presented the designers and constructors with a set of challenges unique to the other venues in Stratford.
> 
> They have had to deliver a venue capable of being dismantled and reused at events around the world without depriving the public of a venue worthy of the Games. Despite all of these obstacles the venue looks fantastic – inside and out. The white ripples on the exterior of the venue, designed specifically to keep the vast swathes of white fabric in place, give it a futuristic feel, while inside, the steep stands suggest this arena will produce a lively atmosphere should it reach full capacity.
> 
> When you walk inside the 12,000 capacity arena it is hard to believe that a building so big could be temporary. The huge seating bowl, supported by scaffolding, was inspired by visits to air shows and other three-day events but the arena still looks and feels like a permanent indoor facility.
> 
> At a coffee shop just outside the Olympic Park, Richard Arnold, the Olympic Delivery Authority's project sponsor for the venue, admits the main philosophy behind the arena was one of keeping costs down without harming quality. "We've been working hard to make sure the costs were sensible," says Arnold. "In the current climate we're not just going to spend money for the sake of it.
> 
> "This is a temporary arena but it's huge (Arnold says a jumbo jet could fit inside the building) so it's always going to cost a certain amount. We want to make it look fantastic in its own right for the three weeks of sport but also to keep costs down. And that's the accepted philosophy of everyone. The London organising committee (Locog) have completely bought into that. We're going to be just under £40 million, so the final cost should have a 'three' in front of it. That's positive news. The team have worked hard to keep costs coming down as it's only there for a fixed period of time."
> 
> In many ways the Basketball Arena is a perfect example of the Games achieving efficiency in austere times. Even Olympic sceptics who wish not a single penny of public money had been spent on the Games would appreciate Arnold's realistic approach to costs. "This was always intended to be a temporary venue," he says. "The main reasoning behind this is that it's the third biggest venue the ODA has to build on the park. It's a hell of a big building to try and leave behind with a permanent legacy story and really the business case for it didn't stack up."
> 
> What do the athletes think? Would they have preferred a flashier venue like the ones seen in the NBA? Drew Sullivan, a cornerstone of the Great Britain's men's basketball team, who has played all over the world, feared the venue would be fit for purpose and nothing more. But upon visiting at a promotional event in April his mind was changed rapidly.
> 
> "It's really impressive. This is what I'm used to after playing in Europe for a while," says east Londoner Sullivan. "Having a place like this to play in this area of England has put a really big smile on my face. The place is absolutely beautiful and it's not even finished yet. When they said it was a temporary building I thought it would be very basic. But you can see all the work that's gone into it and that makes it even more impressive. I can't wait until the court is put down and everything's nice and shiny."
> 
> The venue is "on programme" and expected to be finished by the end of May 2011. The ODA will then hand it over to Locog at the beginning of June before a publicly-ticketed test event in August. Completion would mark the end of an 18-month programme that Arnold describes in an understated fashion as "good, steady progress". As you talk to Arnold it's easy to get lead astray by his pragmatic vocabulary and forget about the aesthetics of the venue. Of course the taxpayer wants value for money but the spectators also want to be dazzled.
> 
> A little more probing and he reveals some detail that definitely will impress.
> 
> "We're looking to light up the arena. The idea of it is based on the Allianz Arena in Munich [a white tyre-like football stadium used in the 2006 World Cup]. When Bayern Munich are at home it's lit up in red and when 1860 Munich are at home it's blue.
> 
> "What we've done is had a look at how we can uplight from the inside onto the white fabric all the way around. Then we'll get the software in so that during the Games it could look very different. It was felt that you’ve got this big white box, you’ve got the beauty of the velodrome next to it and you’ve got some of the other permanent venues. This needs something as well to give it that little bit of a lift."
> 
> *Basketball Arena factfile *
> 
> - Hosting Olympic basketball and handball
> 
> - Hosting Paralympic wheelchair rugby and wheelchair basketball
> - Exterior white fabric installed using abseilers
> - Changing room door frames 8ft tall to accommodate taller athletes
> - Seats are black as it is easiest colour to recycle
> - If the Basketball Arena ends up looking anything as impressive as the Allianz does at night then visitors are in for a treat. But there is still work to be done.
> 
> Most importantly it needs a court and this is expected to be laid in the weeks preceding the test event before being removed and reinstalled before the Games. Locog will also need to install a scoreboard and put warm-up courts outside.
> 
> When this venue, which can't decide whether it represents credit crunch value or a visual spectacular, hosts its first Olympic event on July 28, 2012 Arnold insists it will stun visitors. "It’s genuinely a fantastic arena and I think it will blow people away. It’s one of those things where it really shows what can be done with a temporary building. The whole seating bowl is absolutely fantastic and the view from the very back of the seating to the very front is first class. I actually think the seats right the way at the back are as good any."
> 
> One decision regarding the venue that certainly won't be popular is the absence of courtside seating. If David Beckham wants to watch the basketball he will have to do so in the seating bowl like everyone else, despite what he's become accustomed to on regular trips to watch the LA Lakers. "I'm not convinced," says Arnold. "But it would bring a bit of Hollywood glamour."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...2-Olympics-venue-update-Basketball-Arena.html


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

Some pictures of Westfield Stratford City.

_Link to Guardian article_ 

The Olympic and Westfield site in January 2008:









Westfield Stratford City begins to take shape in May 2009:









In May 2011 the Olympic stadium, the Aquatic Centre and the Westfield Centre are all an imposing presence









Welcome to Westfield Stratford City:









Step out of Stratford station straight into the Westfield centre :









A worker outside John Lewis at Westfield Stratford City:









Inside the John Lewis store:









Inside one of the malls at Westfield Stratford City:









Looking towards the Olympic stadium and the Aquatics Centre from Westfield:









A computer-generated image of the finished site:


----------



## msl1

^^ 'conveniently' left out the Orbit in that last image…


----------



## tuten

For the love of Jesus someone make westfied change their branding. and name.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *chest*.


----------



## msl1

tuten said:


> For the love of Jesus someone make westfied change their branding. and name.


I couldn't agree more - its such an ugly logo. Something tasteful would improve the look of the shopping mall so much more!


----------



## PortoNuts

Do you mean Westfield? It's the company behind it and that's pouring money in, nothing can be done on that.


----------



## msl1

PortoNuts said:


> Do you mean Westfield? It's the company behind it and that's pouring money in, nothing can be done on that.


Yes. They will make their money back of course, or they wouldn't be doing it. And….they could always rebrand….in fact I just emailed them to suggest they do just that!


----------



## PortoNuts

Of course they want their company's name to feature in the name of place, for marketing purposes.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Olympic Gold medallist joins amateur garden designers – Hannah and Rachel – to plant the first tree in their RHS Olympic Park garden*

-- _Link to London2012_ --

*Olympic Gold medal winner Jonathan Edwards and Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) Chairman John Armitt joined two green-fingered members of the public, Hannah and Rachel, to plant a 20-year-old oak tree in the centre of the Royal Horticultural Society (RHS) Olympic Park Great British Garden, which they designed.*

Thousands of members of the public voted online to choose12-year-old Hannah from Malmesbury as the winner of the young people’s section of the RHS Olympic Park Great British Garden Competition and Rachel from Colchester in the adult category. They beat off competition from hundreds of rivals to work with the ODA’s landscape and planting designers to help create the quarter-of-an-acre riverside garden overlooking the Olympic Stadium in the London 2012 Olympic Park.

Hannah and Rachel’s combined plan for the RHS Olympic Park Great British Garden, which has been unveiled for the first time, celebrates the unique qualities of the British garden through 2012-themed Gold, Silver and Bronze Gardens. The 20-year-old tree, grown in Hampshire, has been planted in the centre of the Gold Garden and will be surrounded by a spiral of golden flowers.

The RHS Olympic Park Great British Garden also features:

A colourful journey of discovery through gold, silver and bronze areas with matching colour wildflowers and grasses, and running-track inspired spiral paths.
An orchard, fruit bushes and fruiting hedges, including gooseberry, blackberry, raspberry and blackcurrant, reflecting Britain’s passion for growing food.
A living tunnel of woven willow leading to the Gold Garden and a doorway through a living Willow wall leading through to the bronze area.
A frog pond with wetland plants, collecting rainwater from across the garden, and a timber knee rest for pond dipping,
An interactive sundial and silver birch woodland in the Silver Garden.
A rockery, swing seat and red granite sphere as a garden feature in the Bronze Garden.
Meadows of British bluebells, parsley, foxgloves, forget-me-nots, poppies and wild roses and lawns surrounded by hedges, shrubs and trees.
An artificial kingfisher nest on the river and bird and bat boxes to create more new habitats for wildlife.
A ‘de Coubertin oak’, currently being grown at Kew Gardens from an acorn collected from the tree that Baron De Coubertin planted to thank the citizens of Much Wenlock for inspiring the founding of the modern Olympic Games.

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'The Great British Garden that Hannah and Rachel have designed is a fantastic addition to the parklands that are taking shape and will provide a green and colourful setting for the Games in 2012 before becoming a new public park in legacy. Their unique design is creating an intimate, fun and sustainable garden that can be enjoyed by people of all ages for years to come.'

Olympic gold medallist Jonathan Edwards said: 'Hannah and Rachel are making a fantastic contribution to London 2012 and it's great to see their garden go from design to reality with the first tree being planted. The Great British Garden celebrates two of the country's favourite pastimes, sport and gardening, and will be much enjoyed during and after the Games.'

Winner of the adult competition to design the RHS Olympic Park Great British Garden Rachel Read said: 'It’s amazing to stand in the space that we’ve planned out on paper and to experience it in reality. Trying to imagine how it will be in three dimensions when you’re at the design stage isn’t easy.'

Winner of the young people’s section, Hannah, said: 'It's amazing actually seeing the garden in person. It's completely different to how it looked just on paper, it's really great.'

Olympics Minister Hugh Robertson said: 'Hannah and Rachel’s combined talents have created an innovative garden design which brings together some of the best bits of Britain’s garden ecology with an Olympic flare. With such a variety of plants, flowers and wildlife, the Great British Garden will give spectators a beautiful place to relax and enjoy the atmosphere of the Games and a little bit of UK culture.'

RHS Director of Marketing, Art and Media, Dan Wolfe, said: 'The landscape of the park will be an important element of visitors’ experience of the London 2012 Games. What better way to celebrate gardening’s place as part of British culture.'

Work is well underway to create around 250 acres of new parklands on former industrial land, that will provide a colourful and festival atmosphere for the London 2012 Games and afterwards become the largest new urban park in the UK for over a century.



















:cheers2:


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...os=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_1


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

by JonoFromCBR on Flickr.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *LONDON 2012: East End regeneration in full swing*
> 
> *Take overground train across east London and you don't have to look very far to make out some of the tangible benefits that London 2012 is bringing to the area. The Olympic Park is nearing completion, with the Olympic Stadium and the Aquatics Centre already jostling for position on the skyline, while across the other side of the river the O2 arena that will host the gymnastics is ready to rumble. *
> 
> But regenerating a particularly down-trodden area cannot be done by impressive stadia alone, other work is underway to turn east London around. This kind of work focuses not on the economic benefits that something as enormous as an Olympic Games can herald, indeed it is a far more personal struggle, you need to get off the train to find it.
> 
> Idris Elba, star of HBO's The Wire, is one of those people trying to make a difference in the fight to regenerate the East End. "I think it's fantastic that London has been chosen for the Olympics, the eyes of the whole world are going to be on us next year and it's a great chance to make some changes," said Elba, who grew up in Canning Town.
> 
> "England isn't perfect, there are areas of London where there are serious problems, especially here in the east where there are young kids fighting pointless postal code wars.
> 
> "Where I grew up we just didn't have role models, but with the Olympics coming next year there's a chance for a whole new generation of heroes, a chance for young people to get inspired all over again. Not only that but there's going to be a lot of focus on troubled areas like this and there are a lot of people who are willing to go that extra mile to try and clean them up."
> 
> One such person is Luke Dowdney MBE, founder and director of Fight for Peace, an international not-for-profit organisation which uses boxing and martial arts to help young people in communities that suffer from crime and violence. Dowdney, who was himself a keen amateur boxer, founded Fight For Peace in Brazil in 2000 right in the heart of the favelas of Rio de Janeiro before setting up a second academy in North Woolwich in 2007.
> 
> As many as 1,800 young members of the local community are now signed up to the east London project and in order to widen their appeal Dowdney recently announced the launch of the LUTA clothing range. LUTA is a new collection of fightwear that, unlike high street brands, has a real social mission with 50 per cent of the profits being driven straight back into the FFP academies.
> 
> And Elba, who lends his voice to LUTA's first advert, admits that an academy like this is exactly what he would have loved when he was growing up. "I used to train as a kickboxer for seven years so this is a deeply personal project for me, I know full well the benefit that programmes like this can have," he said. Where I grew up we had pretty much nothing, we certainly didn't have a boxing gym and if we did I don't know if I would even have come.
> 
> "But now we have this opportunity to be a beacon and to show kids that there are other ways, the moment they come in here they have made a change for the good in their life. Not only are we getting these kids off the streets and in the gym but while they're here they are releasing all that aggression that they have locked up inside."


http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/london-2012/2314649-london-2012-east-end-regeneration-full-swing


----------



## PortoNuts

by dpe74 on Flickr.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5710307348/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Captain Chaos

What a great way to ruin a fabulous building. The pool looks like a big bag of shit with the temporary stands tacked onto either side. 

Lets build an iconic structure.... and then turn it into a non-descript shed.


----------



## PortoNuts

The area right around the Olympic Park is definitely on its way to become the new property hotspot.



> *Rents could top £2,000 a week during Games*
> 
> *A rush by "unscrupulous" landlords to cash in on the 2012 Olympics will push already spiralling rents even higher as demand for properties grows.*
> 
> With would-be buyers increasingly finding the bottom rung of the property ladder out of their reach, landlords are preparing to let their properties to people attending the Games for bumper profits. Property experts have warned that existing tenants could be forced out to make way for visitors willing to pay as much as £2,000 a week for an East London flat.
> 
> "Unfortunately there are unscrupulous landlords out there and, when there is pressure on the market, it creates opportunity for them," said Samantha Baden, an analyst at housing website findaproperty.com.
> 
> Beyond the area around the Olympic site at Stratford, agents in London are already reporting rent increases of around 8 to 10 per cent over the last year. The average rent in the capital is soon expected to reach £1,000 a month, and the average age for a first-time buyer in the capital is 43.
> 
> Estate agents say that many people are having to rent as they cannot afford to buy, and that this is forcing prices up. Neil Dawson, a lettings manager at Frank Harris and Company, added that "a lot of people are just staying put, and there aren't many buy-to-lets happening either", further decreasing the number of houses available to those looking to rent.
> 
> The expected demand for flats during the Olympics is so great that at least one property listings company has changed its focus towards providing a service for people looking to make a little extra renting out their homes during the Games.
> 
> Pure Holiday Homes, which specialises in short-term rentals, has begun an advertising campaign and set up a dedicated section on its website in an effort to tap into this market. Sean Collins, the company's joint CEO, said a lot of his clients are "interested in dipping their toe in the water for something like the Olympics".
> 
> He added: "I can also see existing landlords beginning to turn their thoughts towards the Olympics and plan their strategies now, and why shouldn't they? The hotels are putting their prices up by a factor of four or five. We believe that a lot of people will be tempted by the prospect of renting out their homes for a couple of weeks and going on holiday – they can make thousands per week."
> 
> Helen Jefferson Lenskyj, a retired professor at the University of Toronto and author of three books on the impact of the Olympics, warned that London will face many of the same social ills that other Western cities have seen. She wrote: "In Vancouver [host of last year's Winter Games], the landlords in low-rent accommodation saw dollar signs. They evicted their tenants and sold the buildings for big profits."
> 
> Organisers of the London Olympics have been keen to stress that affordable housing will be a key part of the Games' legacy. During major sporting events, exhibitions and festivals, property owners typically raise rates from anywhere between 50 and 200 per cent, according to the property firm HomeAway Holiday-Rentals. "Based on what we saw in the World Cup in South Africa, we are anticipating people in prime spots in London will be able to raise their rates by 200 to 250 per cent," a spokesman said.
> 
> Lucian Cook, head of research at the estate agent Savills, warned that landlords will have to "weigh up the costs of finding a tenant after the Olympics [against] the money they make in the rent rise during it".
> 
> Around 3.5 million people are living in rented accommodation across the country, and the housing minister, Grant Shapps, is looking to attract more investment in an effort to increase the supply of housing. Mr Shapps said he wants to end the "unfavourable stamp duty arrangements for bulk property purchases" and indicated that, with 300,000 long-term empty properties in the country, the Government is investing £100m to "tackle the problem".


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-top-1632000-a-week-during-games-2289711.html


----------



## Pennypacker

msl1 said:


> ^^ 'conveniently' left out the Orbit in that last image…


That render was made before the Orbit was even proposed.



Captain Chaos said:


> What a great way to ruin a fabulous building. The pool looks like a big bag of shit with the temporary stands tacked onto either side.
> 
> Lets build an iconic structure.... and then turn it into a non-descript shed.


The stands are temporary, as you said.


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

Captain Chaos said:


> What a great way to ruin a fabulous building. The pool looks like a big bag of shit with the temporary stands tacked onto either side.
> 
> Lets build an iconic structure.... and then turn it into a non-descript shed.


Perhaps you should check out a few youtube clips on the "pool" and you will see what an impressive building it is.

The temporary stands are necessary to house the 18,000 odd spectators for the games but they will be dismantled post games.

The structure that will be left in legacy mode is fabulous as you say but how else are they to accommodate that many spectators!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*

by* n_pon88*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympic tickets: how to get yourself into the Olympic Park *
> 
> *By now you should know what London 2012 Olympic tickets you have been allocated. Locog have emailed all applicants with a note detailing the sports and sessions you paid for earlier this month.*
> 
> Are you happy with what you got? On our live poll 45.48 per cent of you aren’t. A big part of this may be that your tickets aren’t on the Olympic Park.
> 
> For all the fun of going to see the beach volleyball at the Horse Guards Parade or the boxing at the ExCeL, the real buzz will be in Stratford at the Olympic Park. This is evident when you see how many tickets are left for volleyball at Earls Court. Minority sport + off-site venue = low interest.
> 
> It still may be a building site but already there’s a special feeling as you see the progress being made at all the venues. Multiply that excitement by 100 come Games-time and one begins to understand why you’re going to want to see an event here.
> 
> Second chance sales begin at 6am on Friday, June 24 for those who got no tickets, while the window for those who were successful opens on Friday, July 8. The catch is you can only apply for three sessions (and a maximum of six tickets for each one) – so you have to be smart with your applications.
> 
> So how do you get tickets to the park? The expensive, and unlikely, way is to try and snap up the few remaining athletics tickets.
> 
> According to Locog’s guide there are five sessions – involving Usain Bolt and Jessica Ennis among others – with a ‘good availability’. The only problem is price. The cheapest seats are £65 with the priciest coming in at £450. The other downside is that all but one session is early in the morning – which may take away some of the excitement.
> 
> How about women’s basketball? There’s 14 sessions with ‘good’ availability on sale for the 12,000 seater (and mighty impressive) Basketball Arena. This gets you to one of the best venues on the park and often for evening sessions. Team GB recently became the first British side to win a game at the European Championships so there may even be some flag-waving opportunities.
> 
> Next up is handball. Tickets are scarce at the 7,000-seater Handball Arena – described by David Cameron as a “great venue” when he visited this year – but it moves to the Basketball Arena to accommodate more fans for the knock-out games. The majority of ‘good’ availability tickets are for August 9 – with plenty of tickets across both women’s semi-finals available (sessions HB039 and HB040).
> 
> The Hockey Centre, with its striking blue and pink pitch, should be the next venue on your radar.All along organisers have encouraged applicants to go for hockey. Last week they re-iterated the fact that, along with football, hockey had the most tickets available. If you’re desperate to go to to an event then this is your ’sure thing’. There are tickets across every price range at nine sessions – mostly for women’s games in the morning.
> 
> Finally, the synchronised swimming provides a glimmer of hope for those eager to experience the winged Aquatics Centre. There is ‘good’ avilability for 80 per cent of the sessions, with the duets final the best of the lot. These will go – so be quick.
> 
> One last word of warning. Of the 2.3 million tickets up for grabs in this ticketing phase, 1.7 million are for football. So don’t get your hopes up to high.


http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...ts-how-to-get-yourself-into-the-olympic-park/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Spurs fail with bid to review Olympic Stadium decision*
> 
> *Tottenham and Leyton Orient have had their bids for a judicial review of the Olympic Stadium decision rejected. The two London clubs contested the Olympic Park Legacy Company's verdict that West Ham and Newham Council should be the future occupants of the venue.*
> 
> But Judge Mr Justice Davis told them there are no grounds for a review. Spurs and Orient said they would consider over the next few days whether to renew their applications at an oral hearing in the High Court.
> 
> The statement on the Tottenham website added: "The club continues to hold discussions with both local and national government bodies in order to seek to determine a feasible stadium solution."
> 
> After Thursday's news was announced, the Olympic Park Legacy Company said: "We are pleased with the ruling and continue to make good progress in our negotiations with the preferred bidder in order to be in a position to agree the final terms for the stadium's lease."
> 
> Newham Council, who have arranged a £40m loan to finance West Ham's move to the stadium, said: "We are continuing to focus on securing a lasting legacy for the stadium and, together with West Ham United, are progressing well with the Olympic Park Legacy Company on bringing the matter to a commercial and financial close."
> 
> West Ham vice-chairman Karren Brady said: "We welcome today's news as a further endorsement of our strong and viable legacy vision. "We hope we can now focus all our energy and passion on delivering a fantastic multi-use Olympic Stadium for the whole nation. We were honoured to be unanimously chosen as preferred bidder by the OPLC. Their decision, after a robust and diligent process, was subsequently backed by the Mayor of London and government.
> 
> "Our vision - in partnership with the London Borough of Newham - remains for a globally-recognised destination for all, with community at its core, capable of hosting world-class sporting events, including top-level football and athletics."
> 
> Spurs had turned their attention to the Olympic Stadium in Stratford, east London, after deciding their plans for a new development at Northumberland Park next to their existing north London White Hart Lane home were not economically viable. Their plan was to rebuild the stadium without the running track and, by way of a commitment to athletics, rebuild the National Sports Centre at Crystal Palace.
> 
> But east London club West Ham, who were relegated from the Premier League last season, were unanimously chosen as the preferred occupant, having proposed to reduce the stadium's capacity from 80,000 to 60,000 seats after the Olympics for use it as a multipurpose venue, retaining the running track.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics/london_2012/13895756.stm


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic development a question for hearts or minds*
> 
> *The most politically charged decision of the 2012 London Games is about to be taken: a decision that will affect the social mix of the whole 513-acre Olympic Park, forever. In fact, the Olympic Delivery Authority may have decided at a meeting yesterday which of three bidders gets to buy half the Olympic village and six nearby plots to build 2000 more homes.*
> 
> Judging on political merits alone, the Wellcome Trust offer is by far the favourite, say those close to the process. Judged on financial measures alone, property developer Jamie Ritblat could probably outbid the medical charity, thanks to the bottomless pockets of his Qatari backers. The $42 billion (£26.3 billion) Hong Kong conglomerate Hutchison Whampoa is big enough to beat them both.
> 
> So let the highest bid win? If Ritblat or Hutchison are willing to spend £500 million or more buying 1349 homes and the land for lots more, they should have the perfect right to sell or rent to anyone they like, surely? But the £14 billion charity, which donated £678 million to medical research in 2010, has a 100-year social vision rather than a 10-year financial plan.
> 
> In March, Wellcome tabled a £1 billion side-offer to buy the freehold of the entire park, not just the village and accompanying land. The charity owns £1.1 billion of rented homes in west London. Those close to the bid say this is a 100-year bet on the rising fortunes of east London. They confirm the charity will rent out all the homes and ensure that the mix of tenants reflects local society.
> 
> So here is the tricky political decision: does London want its new eastern centre shaped by purely commercial forces looking to make a 20% return over 10 years - or by a medical charity looking to provide a steady flow of research funds for ever? The heart says one thing; pointyheads in the Treasury may say another.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/marke...-to-integrate-as-housing-rules-are-relaxed.do


----------



## CNFHC

The London 2012 Paralympic Games ticket prices and draft competition schedule have been released.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Cycle to the Games from the Palace on £8m Jubilee route*
> 
> *A cycle route from Buckingham Palace to the Olympic Stadium is to be unveiled to mark the Queen's Diamond Jubilee next year.It is part of an £8 million, 37-mile Jubilee Greenway network that will guide spectators wishing to cycle between venues during the 2012 Games.*
> 
> Its promoters hope the greenway will prevent many Olympics visitors abandoning their bikes, after it emerged that cyclists risked £200 fines if caught using the "Games lanes" on main roads between venues.
> 
> The route from the Palace takes walkers and cyclists from Hyde Park - which will host the triathlon and marathon swimming - to Victoria Park in Tower Hamlets, which will become a "live site" with action shown on giant screens, via the Regent's Canal. It then crosses the river via the Woolwich tunnel for those attending the shooting at Woolwich Arsenal or the modern pentathlon and equestrian events in Greenwich Park. The circular route returns to the Palace via the South Bank.
> 
> About 560 pavement markers made from recycled glass will be laid to show the way, and more than 400 are already in place. The route is due to be completed by September.
> 
> Jim Walker, director of the Jubilee Walkway Trust, said: "It's a network for walkers and cyclists. We need to promote it as well as the Olympic Route Network is being promoted, and make people realise there is a choice. It's clearly going to be the nicest experience you can have travelling to the Games. We have worked out there is already a route you can follow - it's not something we have had to build.
> 
> "If you go through the Royal Parks and follow the canal, you can get all the way along to Victoria Park. It's a beautiful route that connects all these sites."
> 
> Spectators with tickets will be able to travel on the seven-minute Olympic Javelin train service from St Pancras to Stratford but Mr Walker is keen to offer an alternative, especially to reduce the number who might try to drive. "The challenge is how we get that information to people when they're being given a public transport ticket," he said. "They shouldn't imagine if they are coming to London that 50 per cent of their time is going to be spent sitting in queues."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-from-the-palace-on-pound-8m-jubilee-route.do


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Steel City Suburb

Unfortunately...



> *Crane driver dies at Olympic Village*
> 
> A crane driver has died at the Olympic Village site in east London.
> 
> The man, believed to have been in his 60s, was found slumped in the exit stairwell from his crane and pronounced dead at the scene, police said.
> 
> Emergency services were called to the site in Stratford just after 1430 BST on Tuesday.
> 
> An Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) spokeswoman said it was unclear whether the death was due to a medical condition or related to an accident.
> 
> She said: "The sympathies of everyone at the ODA and its contractors are with this individual's family and friends at this very difficult time."
> 
> The Health and Safety Executive is due to send inspectors to the site to assist police in their investigation into the death.


Source: BBC


----------



## Argumeno-Tag

wow :master:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5190775026_ecf89b57d7_b.jpg


----------



## PortoNuts

Steel City Suburb said:


> Unfortunately...Source: BBC


It's always a shame when these things happen but I believe that's the first death in the Olympic Park construction and that's a good record.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *No room at the inn*
> 
> *They are some of the most desirable places to stay in London, sumptuously furnished to court an affluent, international clientele. For two weeks of 2012, however, they will become more desirable - and expensive - than ever.*
> 
> The race to stay in the capital's top hotels for the Olympics is on. A scramble for the most coveted accommodation has begun as dozens of newly-confirmed Games ticket holders compete for a place in central London. The London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Locog) has block-booked 40 per cent of all the hotels in central London - including a string of some of the best rooms in the city - for officials, sponsors and media, driving up demand for rooms.
> 
> Their share includes more than half of the five-star Dorchester and the entirety of the Firmdale Group's four boutique West End hotels, including The Soho, The Haymarket and The Covent Garden. Hoteliers, meanwhile, keen to capitalise on the rise in demand, are holding customers on long waiting lists while they consider increasing their rates.
> 
> The Dorchester, The Connaught, The Savoy, The Ritz, The Corinthia, The Landmark and The Royal Garden all plan to hold back on booking guests for the Olympic period until next month at the earliest. At the five-star Connaught, a spokesperson said the hotel would be publishing its rates for the Olympic period "towards September" but had already received more than 50 enquiries. With just over 200 rooms, demand is bound to exceed supply, but regulars may receive preferential treatment.
> 
> Many of London's premium hotels say they are already full. At Claridge's, bookings opened just two weeks ago but the 200-room hotel is already full, with "a very long waiting list", according to a spokesperson.
> 
> The Baglioni says it has sold all of its rooms with four or five customers on a waiting list. The Sheraton Park Tower has fewer than 20 of its 280 rooms left - a snip at £605 each. And at The Westbury, only suites - which cost up to £10,000 for the two-week period - are still available. The Four Seasons Hotel Canary Wharf has no availability. A reservations desk clerk said, "Most of the hotels have been bought out by sponsors. We sold out of rooms completely to a big company a while ago."
> 
> In March, Boris Johnson made it clear that room rate hikes were unwelcome and could have an adverse effect on tourism to London, with "repercussions for decades to come". However, Miles Quest, a spokesman for the British Hospitality Association, believes price hikes are almost unavoidable.
> 
> "If the demand is high, inevitably prices will rise," he said. "There's nothing anybody can do about that. That's an inexorable law of economics. How much they increase by will depend on how strong the demand is and how quickly it will manifest itself. I think the major companies recognise the danger of overpricing, which will damage London's reputation. The industry is conscious of the fact that there's a danger here."
> 
> Russell Kett, managing director of HVS, a hotel valuation, consulting and brokerage firm, shares Quest's concerns: "Clearly the principles of supply and demand could result in some hoteliers trying to boost their earnings during this period by offering rooms at possibly ridiculously and unrealistically high rates. Clearly, no one is obliged to pay these prices and many - most perhaps - will 'vote with their feet'.
> 
> "We can only hope that professional hoteliers will see the advantage of maintaining the right balance and avoid being accused of ripping off visitors to London."
> 
> Summer is, of course, typically one of the busiest periods of the year for hoteliers. Last year, room occupancy in five-star hotels in London was almost 94 per cent for July, boosted by the Farnborough International Airshow, which attracts a wealthy international audience. The Olympics should easily surpass that.
> 
> A national event is not always reason for hoteliers to celebrate, however. At the royal wedding this year, significantly poorer returns were generated than expected. Room occupancy levels dropped to 60 per cent on the day of the wedding, well below the anticipated boost in occupancy forecast by hoteliers. "It is clear that the expected demand did not materialise," says Jonathan Langston, managing director of TRI Hospitality Consulting.
> 
> Similarly, at the Beijing Olympics in 2008, hoteliers were forced to slash their prices as many rooms remained unoccupied. Getting an idea of how much demand the Olympics will generate before pricing their rooms is one way for hoteliers to avoid a similar scenario.
> 
> Others are demanding a 70 per cent payment upfront to avoid last-minute cancellations. As with Beijing, the best bargains are likely to be had much closer to the event, when hotels outside central London are likely to be attempting to fill rooms.
> 
> "I think the worry for hoteliers in London is that there's going to be a lot of people putting serious thought into where they're going to stay during the Olympics," adds Langston. "So rather than staying in central London, they're going to look at the price of train tickets and whether they're going to offset that against the price of staying in central London."
> 
> Londoners have the opportunity to capitalise on prudent visitors to the city by hiring out spare rooms - a trend that is likely to snowball as the Olympics approach.
> 
> However, Ben Livingstone, a senior consultant for TRI hospitality, consultants to the international hotel industry, is confident that most visitors will be concentrating on the experience rather than their bank balance. "This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity in London," he says. "Everyone you talk to is after tickets and everyone I know has put money into the ballot. I think people are just willing to spend a bit more on this sort of thing."
> 
> *Olympic accommodation - the alternatives*
> 
> A quick Google search for "flat to rent Olympics" gives a variety of sites offering short-term lets for the Games. Instead of a hotel, book a serviced apartment through sites such as silverdoor.co.uk or gonative.com - they can often be cheaper than hotels, provide more space for a family and will have self-catering facilities.
> 
> Visit London has a useful guide to finding accommodation - from campsites to hostels and home-stays - including an option to be alerted when bookings open. visitlondon.com.
> 
> Tickets for an Olympic event in London will give you free travel on public transport on the day of your event, so widen your search for accommodation outside central London. Visit london2012.com for a map of the area covered by a Games Travelcard. Try Campinmygarden.com to find London residents offering space to pitch a tent in their back gardens. Or try managed campsites such as Lee Valley Park's Edmonton and Chingford pitches.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-olympics/article-23964980-no-room-at-the-inn.do


----------



## minaminumimi

I like vignettes, beautiful.


----------



## potiz81

The Parthenon marbles, now in plaster edition...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## savas

Now this is tasteless!


----------



## indosky

Looks interesting


----------



## guy4versa4

nice detailing part!


----------



## PortoNuts

With a nice video attached.



> *Time Out takes an exclusive helicopter ride over the London 2012 Olympic Park*
> 
> Time Out’s own Blog Producer Sonya Barber took to the sky yesterday to get a bird’s eye view of the developments of the London 2012 Olympic Park to mark the launch of Panasonic’s London 2012 product line up. Taking off from London Heliport in Battersea, we cruised over central London spotting the capital’s iconic buildings (Shard, Wembley Arena, London Eye, Houses of Parliament) until we reached Stratford, where we had an amazing view of the progress of the site which will host the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. How do you think it looks? Share your comments below.
> 
> ...


http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2011/07/01/helicopter-2012-olympic-park/


----------



## blahzzzzz

cool


----------



## msl1

I used to live near the site and I know the canals develop a lot of gross looking weed during the summertime - you can see it in this video - all the water is green… I wonder if theyre going to clean this out at games time?!


----------



## DarJoLe

None of the canals inside the Park are green.


----------



## msl1

No, but the Hertford Union Canal and the Hackney Cut are - the latter runs around the easter perimeter and will be visible from the park.


----------



## PortoNuts

Could it be excess of biomass?


----------



## msl1

No - its 100% natural canal weed - I'm just wondering if theyre going to clean it out games time or let nature do its thing. Anyway, theres far more important things….!


----------



## msl1

Great pic of the park wetlands on this new webcam:

http://www.london2012.com/webcams/olympic-park-wetlands.php


----------



## Angle42

msl1 said:


> Great pic of the park wetlands on this new webcam:
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/webcams/olympic-park-wetlands.php


Yep, they finally got round to labelling the camera correctly. This has been viewable as the "IBC" for some time...


----------



## pagey17

Lush


----------



## PortoNuts

msl1 said:


> Great pic of the park wetlands on this new webcam:
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/webcams/olympic-park-wetlands.php


This is the best looking view of the park so far. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Westfield Stratford City "tip of the iceberg" regeneration from London 2012 Games, claims Johnson *
> 
> *London Mayor Boris Johnson has claimed that the construction of the £1.45 billion ($2.33 billion) Westfield Stratford City retail centre here that overlooks the Olympic Park is "just the tip of the iceberg" in showing the accelerated regeneration of East London that will result from the city hosting the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. *
> 
> As a result of winning the London 2012 Games in Singapore in 2005, phase one of the construction of Westfield Stratford City was completed around seven years ahead of schedule while research by Volterra, commissioned by Westfield Group, estimates that completion of phase two of the development will be up to 25 years ahead of the investor's plans.
> 
> In total, the London 2012 Games are set to inject around £2 billion ($3.2 billion) into the capital's economy and create 10,000 permanent jobs many years earlier than forecast according to the report published today, with Johnson stating that Westfield is an early illustration of the changes that are to come in east London.
> 
> "Our commitment to transform the job prospects of Londoners and bring lasting economic benefits as a result of the 2012 Games is already becoming a reality," said Johnson. "The future of this long-neglected area is looking bright thanks to both the Games and the vision of Westfield Group.
> 
> "And this is just the tip of the iceberg as investors from across the planet see the incredible opportunities arising as we develop this brand new district in our great city."
> 
> The jobs created at Westfield Stratford City are in addition to the wider jobs and skills legacy being delivered through 2012 Games programmes, which include lifting more than 25,000 people into new jobs. In addition, 400 apprentices have been trained on the Olympic Park site, while a further 40,000 training places have been provided and 50,000 people have received support to get back into work.
> 
> The figures were revealed as the London Mayor joined Stratford City's development director John Burton and Newham Mayor, Sir Robin Wales on a tour of the retail centre here. The trio met construction workers finishing off the site as well as some of the very first people who have been offered jobs there after attending Westfield, Newham and Seetec's unique retail academy, The Skills Place Newham, which is supplying skilled workers to operate the centre and its shops.
> 
> "This project is the first piece of legacy for east London and, with the creation of 10,000 permanent new jobs from our opening on September 13, it demonstrates the scale of regeneration taking place in this part of the city," said Burton.
> 
> "Although this project was going to happen with or without the Games, London's successful bid to host the Olympics gave us all a fixed deadline and has therefore accelerated the delivery of the investment and job creation by up to 25 years."
> 
> Sir Robin added: "Our great partnership with Westfield has enabled us to set up Skills Place Newham which will equip local people with the training and expertise they need to get back into work. We have already been successful in helping more than 7,500 people into work through Newham's Workplace programme which was developed to make sure local people receive advice about their employment options and have the right skills for their chosen career. Workplace will now work in close partnership with Skills Place Newham to help us deliver a lasting legacy of sustained employment for our residents."


http://insidethegames.biz/olympics/...eration-from-london-2012-games-claims-johnson


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic Test Events Begin*
> 
> *Preparations for London 2012 are gearing up with test sports events and security agencies being put through their paces.*
> 
> There’s already been some testing for the marathon and race walking (on 30th May. Anyone spot that? We know it was a bank holiday, but still…) and the equestrian invitational started in Greenwich Park yesterday with a small protest from people who think it’s all a terrible idea – we’d make a joke about horses and stable doors but there are some puns even we won’t stoop to. You should be able to get a glimpse of the cross country racing today if you stand by the right bit of fence. The Modern Pentathlon World Cup Final happens this weekend in Greenwich and Crystal Palace, too.
> 
> Other events coming up (not all planned by LOCOG, but useful practice) include road cycling starting from The Mall, the London Triathlon, badminton at Wembley Arena, basketball at the new venue in the Olympic Park, marathon swimming in Hyde Park and beach volleyball at Horse Guards Parade.
> 
> The Home Office is also getting in on the action to see how police and emergency services would cope with a crisis during the Games. At least 10 exercises are planned to test how well all the various agencies work together – and the Met’s radio system has had its capacity increased to handle the expected extra officers.


http://londonist.com/2011/07/olympic-test-events-begin.php


----------



## DarJoLe

msl1 said:


> No, but the Hertford Union Canal and the Hackney Cut are - the latter runs around the easter perimeter and will be visible from the park.


No they won't.


----------



## PortoNuts

For those too lazy to open the Time Out link.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Officials weigh Wellcome’s all-or-nothing bid*
> 
> *The Wellcome Trust has developed a plan for a 1m sq ft science campus on the Olympic Park that offers two immediate attractions for the government: the creation of a world-class science centre and a platform for wider economic regeneration of the deprived area of east London.*
> 
> “This is an opportunity to create a kernel of a Silicon Valley rival,” said Peter Pereira Gray, head of investment at Wellcome, which is proposing to take over the freehold of the whole of the Olympic Park in return for a £1bn investment.
> 
> The centre, the cornerstone of that investment, offers the potential to be a key part of the government’s attempts to foster technology industries between Old Street and Stratford. It would help to make good what David Cameron last November called the “incredible possibilities of the Olympic Park to help make east London one of the world’s great technology centres”.
> 
> Ministers have been told that the “life sciences innovation centre”, to be converted from the Olympic media centre, would create not just 7,000 direct jobs but generate up to 2.5 times that number in service jobs in Newham, Hackney and other parts of east London.
> 
> “This is a site of national importance,” said Mr Pereira Gray. “We can create a significant economic driver through the innovation centre. It will act as a catalyst for economic regeneration. This builds on the prime minister’s vision of a technology corridor.”
> 
> The problem is that the proposal has come rather late in the day. Legacy planning for the Olympic Park is well advanced. Parts of the park are being put out to tender – a decision on the preferred bidder for the athletes’ village is imminent, while expressions of interest have been sought for the media centre.
> 
> The government envisages developing parkland to create 11,000 homes over and above the 2,800 units the village will yield. But tendering for the park as a whole was not contemplated. Two people close to the process said that the Wellcome bid was being taken seriously by the government, although they added that it would be unimaginable for officials to grant any sort of exclusivity without offering the opportunity first to the wider market.
> 
> Nor is it conceivable that the government will halt the tender of the village – in which Wellcome is one of three shortlisted bidders. That begs the question: what happens if Wellcome loses the auction?
> 
> Wellcome has made clear it is all or nothing: that the village proceeds are critical to its park investment fund. Its innovation centre would provide space for two universities, as well as facilities that would allow technologies to be started and developed in an “incubator” and an “accelerator”.
> 
> There would be additional space for offices, conference facilities, a data centre and communal areas. Under the trust’s plans, the athletes’ village and the buildings in and around the innovation centre would be developed first, followed by the first tranche of housing to the north of the site.
> 
> The trust would use the proceeds from residential sales to fund the development. As part of the plan, it is attempting to acquire the freehold of the entire park, which would see it take on a management role across all legacy concerns from sporting to commercial.
> 
> The government has been offered a future cut in the profits of the site, although Mr Pereira Gray would not say how much it was proposing. The upsides of the Wellcome proposal include not just a Silicon Valley contender – proceeds from the Olympic Park will pay off monies owed to other bodies to help fund the Games, £675m for the National Lottery and £600m to the London mayor’s London Development Agency.
> 
> The time frame for repaying those funds would shrink rapidly if a deal was done with the trust. The calculation to be done in Whitehall is whether Wellcome’s take-it-or-leave-it approach is genuine or whether a modified version of the “holistic” plan is negotiable.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1d396ab6-a5ab-11e0-83b2-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1RGF9qT8U


----------



## msl1

DarJoLe said:


> No they won't.


Please elaborate. How do you know?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The men, women and birds of prey who make the Olympic Park work*
> 
> *In a little over 12 months, after years of planning, sawing, drilling and hammering, the finished Olympic Park will be unveiled to the public. It's expected to have cost up to £7.2 billion and is set to be a visual spectacle for the world. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the people for whom being on this building site has become just another day in the office? From builders to nurses, caterers to policemen, this patch of east London has played host to a total workforce of 12,635 people.
> 
> As the work on the 2012 Olympic park begins to wrap up, we discover the weird and wonderful job titles created in the run-up to the 2012 games.
> 
> *The Falconer
> Jason Keddie, 43, with Amy the Harris Hawk *
> *Job:* I fly birds of prey as a deterrent towards pigeons and other birds in the Aquatic Centre. Pigeons are a health and safety issue because the construction site needs to be kept as clear as possible. I have a two-hour morning shift at 6am and a two-hour night shift.
> *Track record:* Falconry has been a hobby since childhood. I worked as an air-conditioning engineer until six years ago when I was given an opportunity to turn my hobby into a job. I worked for a London bus company where I would clear depots of pigeons.
> *Olympic victory: *I don't know how I got the job - it must have been through word of mouth.
> *Park perks:* I didn't get any tickets, but I'm hoping I will be there during the Games to keep pigeons away.
> *Long-distance:* I don't know what life holds. It's been fantastic for my CV because everyone knows that you have to be special to work here. I hope it will lead to plenty of falconry jobs.
> *Site-souvenirs: *I've got so many photographs because I'm proud to be a part of the Games in some way. When my children watch the swimming on telly next year, I can say: "Look. Dad sorted that out."
> 
> *The artist-in-residence
> Neville Gabie, 52 *
> *Job:* Making the construction visible to a wider audience. Pieces will include a short film involving many of those working on the site.
> *Track record: *I studied sculpture at the Royal College of Art. I then ran a project in a tower block with artists, writers and residents and went on to work as an artist on a building site for a shopping centre. My projects tend to be in response to sites and communities.
> *Olympic victory: *There was a stringent application and interview process.
> *Park perks:* The real perk has been meeting the people who've built the venues. When I was at the Aquatic Centre, I spent some time with the tilers and their skills are extraordinary. If the length of the pool is out by more than 5mm it doesn't qualify as an Olympic distance.
> *Long-distance:* I think it will take some time to absorb all that's happened.
> *Site souvenirs:* I've collected odd things. I've got a rickety, homemade saw bench from the stadium that I hope we will use in an exhibition.
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...rds-of-prey-who-make-the-olympic-park-work.do


----------



## PortoNuts

by louisemarston on Flickr.




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909301963/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909299323/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909860626/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Major road restrictions for London weeks before Games*
> 
> *Road restrictions will be put in place across London weeks before the Olympic Games are due to begin, the Standard has learned. Drivers will be banned from turning right on some routes, traffic lights will be phased and parking bays will be suspended two weeks before the 2012 event to speed up VIP traffic.*
> 
> The restrictions - to benefit athletes and officials who arrive early - will mean disruption for Londoners will be far greater than previously suggested. Transport chiefs at the International Olympic Committee (IOC) were examining the detail of the Olympic Route Network (ORN) at its executive board meeting in Durban today.
> 
> An IOC source said the plans could cause problems: "The Mayor needs to be clearer. We are concerned that they will have to do something drastic such as ban some cars and there could be a backlash."
> 
> Details of the road restriction timetable were revealed in an interview with Transport for London commissioner Peter Hendy. He said TfL will begin the work at the start of the school holidays when, it says, traffic volumes drop about 10 per cent. But motorists face further disruption as key routes will also be suspended at night and over weekends next summer as the 100-mile network of priority of Olympic routes is installed, work which includes painting road markings and removing bollards.
> 
> Most critics of the lanes accept that they are essential to athletes and officials but want VIPs and sponsors to use public transport instead of chauffeur-driven BMW cars.
> 
> Mr Hendy declined to be drawn on this but insisted that for the opening ceremony on July 27 he would make members of the IOC take chartered coaches from their Park Lane hotels to the Olympic Park to ease pressure on the roads. He said: "The dignitaries will be in buses on opening ceremony night whether they like it or not."
> 
> Mr Hendy declined to say what maximum journey times along the Olympic lanes TfL had guaranteed to Olympics chiefs, though it is thought original target times will not be met. It is thought the journey on the Olympic lanes between Park Lane and the Olympic Park will be about 25 minutes.
> 
> Mr Hendy said normal speed limits would apply. "The ORN is a modification to a road network to produce reliable journeys for the Olympic family so they don't have to drive at 90mph to get to the Games on time. We don't want to publicise the journey times because they depend on other measures (to be agreed) such as (a ban on) right-hand turns." He said that phasing traffic lights green to speed through VIPs on Olympic lanes would also benefit motorists in the adjacent lane, such as the Victoria Embankment.
> 
> Planned roadworks on the ORN will be banned from the end of next March and this ban will be widened to all A and B roads in London during the Games to keep traffic flowing. There are concerns that this will prompt utility companies to move all works to minor roads next summer.
> 
> TfL have confirmed that 35 bus routes will be diverted due to the Olympic lanes (21 around venues and 14 elsewhere) but it is thought this number may almost double once plans are finalised.
> 
> However, Mr Hendy insisted that the VIP-only Olympic lanes would not be imposed until the day of the opening ceremony. He said: "The essential thing in London is that circumstances are not practical to have the Olympic lanes except when they are needed. They said in Athens they put them in earlier so people could get used to them but here the reverse is true."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...restrictions-for-london-weeks-before-games.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Work on London cable car across River Thames begins*
> 
> *Work has begun on a £50m cable car project to link two Olympic venues on opposite sides of the River Thames. Digging for the foundations of the two new stations in the Royal Victoria Dock and on the Greenwich Peninsula began on Thursday.*
> 
> Once finished, the cable cars will run 50m (164ft) above the river carrying up to 2,500 people an hour. It will connect the O2 arena in North Greenwich to the Excel exhibition centre at the Royal Victoria Dock.
> 
> The North Station in the Royal Victoria Dock is in east London while the South Station in Greenwich is in south-east London. A Transport for London (TfL) spokeswoman said completing the project by next summer was an "aspiration", but trying to get it up and running for the Games would be "challenging" and was never a plan.
> 
> She added that the cable car project was not a part of TfL's Olympic transport strategy and it was not essential for the Games. TfL is providing the upfront costs for the project.
> 
> Originally the project was to be privately funded and estimated to cost £25m, but earlier this year TfL said it would fund the project to ensure its "quick delivery". The cable car will provide a "much-needed river crossing" and a "bird's eye view" of the capital, London Mayor Boris Johnson said. But John Biggs, Labour member of the London Assembly, criticised the scheme saying it was "no substitute" for a bridge across the Thames.
> 
> Caroline Pidgeon, the Liberal Democrat leader on the assembly, has also criticised the doubling of its projected cost. A consortium, led by Mace, is carrying out the building work and will later run the cable cars.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14059134


----------



## PortoNuts

> *We're in the money! (and it's all thanks to Gordon Brown)*
> 
> *David Cameron has little reason to say a good word about Gordon Brown. But, next year, as he takes his seat for the 2012 Olympics opening ceremony, he may reflect that the former Prime Minister has been responsible, albeit unwittingly, for an unexpected success story. London, the only city to host the Olympics three times, will also be the first in modern times to come in under budget. Not quite a golden legacy but at least, in this area, Labour has left Cameron some money - the Government will be getting back more than £800 million from its Olympic budget.*
> 
> To appreciate how unexpected this is, consider the spat between the chairman of arguably the most powerful Commons committee and the highest civil servant in the department responsible for the Olympics. It came in 2008, just a year after Brown's government had finally announced that the budget for the Games had risen almost four times, from its original estimate of £2.375 billion to £9.3 billion.
> 
> Edward Leigh, then chairman of the Public Accounts Committee, could not have been blunter with Jonathan Stephens, Permanent Secretary to the Department of Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS). "What worries me is that, judging by your record, I do not have any confidence in your ability to plan ahead," he said. "I think what is going to happen in the run-up to these Games in 2012 is that you are going to start panicking, things will be half-finished and you'll start throwing money at it."
> 
> Stephens defended himself, saying the Games were on a sound financial footing, but he was clearly not believed. The PAC report on the budget was as damming as any Commons Olympics report. In essence, it said that the government had not been transparent and it could not be sure that the £9.3 billion budget would turn out to be the final cost.
> 
> Three years on, the picture could not be more different. Last month, as the Government released its quarterly economic report on Olympic costs, Dennis Hone, chief executive of the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA), announced that, with 83 per cent of construction complete, savings of more than £830 million had been made.
> 
> Some of the savings are due to the Brown downturn. But that amounts to £80 million as a result of inflation - which was expected to push up construction costs - no longer being a factor. The downturn has led to some venues, such as the one for basketball, being made temporary and others, such as the one for fencing, being scrapped. However, most of the savings the ODA claims proudly are due to getting value for money and keeping a tight rein on delivery time. The ODA's recently departed chief executive David Higgins, knighted in the recent honours list, can claim credit for this. But the real story is that this is also a wonderful illustration of the British muddling through to the right result.
> 
> London 2012 was always a huge fight against Brown and the Treasury until the budget was finally agreed in March 2007. The bid was launched against a background where bidding for the Olympics was like waiting for a British winner at Wimbledon. In the decade leading up to the success in Singapore in 2005, two bids by Manchester and one by Birmingham had failed. Then, having secured the 2005 World Athletics Championships, the British behaved almost like a Third World country and gave the championships back. The reason given was that Britain could not afford to build the required facilities. There was also the ongoing saga at Wembley and the bail-out of the 2002 Manchester Commonwealth Games.
> 
> Brown, in any case, did not care for the Olympics and had set his heart on getting the World Cup back to this country. Indeed, on becoming Prime Minister, he bounced the Football Association into bidding for the World Cup. He always saw the Olympics as a Tony Blair initiative.
> 
> Brown's reluctance was all the stranger because of the alliance backing the bid - that of Tessa Jowell, then Secretary of State for Culture Media and Sport, and Ken Livingstone, then London Mayor. Jowell had persuaded Blair to back the Olympics by telling him that it would be a great shame if the fourth largest economy [as the UK then was], could not even bid for the greatest show on earth. She had also persuaded him not to vacate Downing Street when he was under pressure from Brown to do so.
> 
> Brown was even less pleased to learn that Cherie Blair, who is also close to Jowell, wanted to head the London bid. Indeed, she was so keen that I was asked to brief her as to what would be involved. The tea-time meeting at the Reform Club, to where she had been brought by Michael Beloff, the QC who shares her chambers, demonstrated that she certainly felt she could do the job. She left the meeting telling me that, "I will have to talk to him." She did not have to specify who "him" was. But in the end, the security problems that would have been created by a Prime Minister's wife hanging around the hotel lobbies of the world, cosying up to members of the International Olympic Committee, proved too daunting.
> 
> Livingstone, a long-standing enemy of Brown, had no interest in sport but saw the Olympics as regenerating the East End. He persuaded the British Olympic Association to move from its original choice of west London.
> 
> It was Livingstone who, in a now famous meeting on Jowell's sofa at DCMS, agreed the funding package. The Government had increased the £1.8 billion costs estimated by a British Olympic Association study to £2.375 billion. Treasury insiders have confirmed that officials, not expecting a win in Singapore, did not examine the figures in any great detail.
> 
> Livingstone has since told me, "The Treasury saw the Olympics as a toy for Tessa and me. They did not expect us to win." The Treasury may well have been proved right, had London had to fight Madrid in the final round instead of Paris. Keith Mills, deputy chairman of the bid, had calculated that, in a London versus Madrid fight, London would lose by five votes.
> 
> On returning from Singapore, the Government carried on as if the budget calculated before the unexpected victory would not change. As the legislation for the London Games was being considered by Parliament in January 2006, a briefing note given to MPs reiterated the original figure but it did also mention the Lower Lea Valley Development, estimated at £800 million. It said those costs "are not associated with the Olympics". There was also £650 million for the athletes' village but this, it promised, "will be privately funded as part of the broader development of Stratford City".
> 
> However, behind the scenes, a titanic battle was being waged between the DCMS, the Mayor's office and the Treasury. Brown's department, having finally looked at the figures in detail, was insisting on a 60 per cent contingency.
> 
> I was then the BBC's sports editor and in February 2007 I revealed that the budget had risen to £9.3 billion. On the day of my 10 O'Clock News broadcast, I got a very angry message from an insider in the Mayor's office saying I had been spun a line by the Treasury about costs. I was accused of falling for the game the Treasury was playing with the DCMS. The final figure, I was told, would be nothing like what I had revealed. A month later, the Government confirmed the budget of £9.3 billion.
> 
> The Treasury had insisted on the huge budget contingency because it expected the Olympics to take place while Britain was booming. The recession would soon change things but it also meant that the Treasury's contingency was to come in very handy.
> 
> The downturn's first casualty was the Olympic Village as the developer, Lend Lease, could not raise the necessary money to build it. The Government decided to fund the Village using £650 million from the contingency pot. Another £135 million of the contingency was used to build the media centre, part of which will be temporary.
> 
> So, in what may well prove the greatest of ironies, Gordon Brown, who least cared about the Games, has left his successor a valuable pot for a wholly unintended Olympic bonus.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-in-the-money-and-its-all-thanks-to-gordon.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aquatics Centre*










*Olympic Stadium*










*Westfield Stratford City*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157619071664053/with/5913236343/


----------



## poker.face

msl1 said:


>



edited pic or they're watching the on going construction?


----------



## msl1

theyre watching the bmx test event


----------



## SO143

poker.face said:


> edited pic or they're watching the on going construction?





























by catfordCelt


----------



## Susanhill36

Thanks for the great post. I have been visiting your site often and I find it really interesting and informative.


----------



## CHOCODRILOO

MUY BUENO


----------



## desertpunk

*photos by Jason Hawkes*

taken july 28








http://www.flickr.com/photos/btstorytellers/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/btstorytellers/


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Westfield mall heralds profit and social change*
> 
> *Australia's Westfield Group (WDC.AX) expects its Stratford City mega-mall at east London's Olympic Park to reshape the deprived area's social fabric, enhancing the 1.45 billion pounds retail venture's future profitability.*
> 
> "We told the market that we would deliver cash return or initial (development) yield return of 7-7.5 percent. We are still on track for that," said John Burton, the softly-spoken director of Westfield's Stratford City mall.
> 
> The 1.9-million square feet shopping centre will become the largest of its type in Europe when it opens on September 13. It already dominates the fast-changing Stratford skyline, acting as a gateway to the Olympic stadium, aquatics centre and velodrome.
> 
> Westfield's mall is part of a 700-acre development around the Olympic Park, which includes 2.9 million sq ft of retail and leisure space and 6.6 million sq ft of offices, making it about two-thirds the size of the nearby Canary Wharf business hub. "We think our centre here will be probably in line with the (footfall) numbers we're getting at Westfield London," Burton said, referring to the 23 million visitors its west London mall welcomed in its first year of operation.
> 
> At stake, experts said, was not whether Westfield's mall would be profitable, but the level of total returns -- a mix of capital gains and rental income -- it could extract over time against a bleak economic outlook.
> 
> The mall's value has already moved higher. Based on Canadian Pension Plan and Dutch asset manager APG buying a half share for about 872 million pounds late in 2010, its value would be about 1.7 billion. Yields on other super-prime UK malls were about 5 percent in second-quarter 2011, property consultancy Savills (SVS.L) said, implying room for a further valuation gain towards 2 billion pounds and, once the mall was established, higher rents.
> 
> "We are prepared to negotiate with retailers on RPI (Retail Price Index) or even fixed percentage," Burton said, adding rents were in line with Westfield London, which two analysts said were about 310 pounds per sq ft for Zone A floor space.
> 
> To date, about 95 percent of Westfield's tenants are in place, with major anchors John Lewis JLP.UL, Waitrose, and Marks & Spencer (MKS.L) taking a combined 472,000 sq ft, or about a quarter of the available floor space.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/07/uk-westfield-stratford-idUKTRE7867S820110907


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Developers shortlisted for Olympics site*
> 
> *The UK’s leading property companies are vying for one of London’s largest regeneration projects as developers continue to take advantage of the economic windfall of the Olympic Games.*
> 
> In a shortlist published on Friday, the London Development Authority will name seven companies that must now tussle for the right to build a 50-acre housing and office project at Silvertown Quays.
> 
> Delancey, Stanhope and Berkeley Group, the housebuilder, all appear on the shortlist. British Land, the UK’s second-biggest property company by market capitalisation, has teamed up with Barratt Developments in its bid to secure the project.
> 
> The site, which sits to the south-east of the main Olympic park, would be one of London’s largest new-build housing projects, with more than 4,000 units expected. The LDA also hopes the project will lead to the long-awaited regeneration of a deprived corner of the capital.
> 
> “The key to this site is Crossrail and the access that it will give,” said Charlie Hart of Knight Frank, which is acting as agent on the sale. “Before now, it has never been so attractive as transport has been limited, but now it can be the residential equivalent to Canary Wharf.”
> 
> As well as its access to Crossrail, which is due to open in 2017, the Silvertown site is adjacent to London City airport, the capital’s smallest international airport. Planning permission was first granted to build on the site in 2007 with a development value of more than £1.5bn ($2.4bn), but came with the proviso that any developer build leisure space, including an aquarium, during the first phase of the project.
> 
> The permission in its present form is expected to be deemed financially unviable, however, since it was agreed at a time of booming commercial rents and rising house prices.
> 
> The development would represent a fillip to Newham, an under-developed area of east London, which ranks as the second most deprived in England, according to the government’s indices of multiple deprivation.
> 
> “London is moving east and there is huge potential here for investment, growth and greater prosperity,” said Sir Robin Wales, the mayor of Newham. The Royal Docks are where London’s future essential economic growth can truly thrive. There has never been a better time to invest in the new heart of London.”
> 
> The area around the Olympic Games site has seen a surge in development during the past five years, with investors from all over the world looking to make the most of the infrastructure investment in the area. As well as Westfield, Europe’s largest covered shopping centre, there are 11,000 new homes planned during the next 25 years.


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/cf5b30be-da2e-11e0-90b2-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1XYXMTBQP


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£10m deal makes Stratford City official Olympic shopping mall*
> 
> *Westfield's new Stratford City today became the world's first official Olympic shopping centre in a £10million deal. Europe's largest urban shopping mall will get an Olympic makeover using the London 2012 brand and logo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Australian owners hope the exclusive marketing rights will give the development a boost when it opens next Tuesday.
> 
> In return, Games organiser Locog has secured floorspace in the 1.9million sq ft centre which forms a gateway to the Olympic Park. An official merchandise store will open next month and will be crucial to London 2012 reaching its target of raising £80 million through sales of licensed products.
> 
> Locog, which will employ 200,000 people at next summer's peak, will also use the mall as an operational and logistics hub by taking over the 3,000-space car park and setting up temporary offices. The mall will also host the official hospitality zone for Team GB. Westfield has handed over cash for part of the deal but the largest part is believed to be "value-in-kind" use of the shopping centre.
> 
> Games chiefs commonly sign licensing deals with retail chains but it is thought to be the first time a shopping centre has bought official Olympic status. Three quarters of Olympic spectators will be routed through the mall, passing along the tree-lined Chestnut Plaza before entering security checks.
> 
> Separate to the deal, Locog has taken the 600-plus rooms in Stratford City's three hotels, the Holiday Inn, Premier Inn and Stalybridge Rooms. The deal with Westfield takes Locog to its £700million domestic sponsorship target with revenues going towards the £2billion-plus cost of the Games.
> 
> Locog chief executive Paul Deighton said: "With Westfield Stratford City on the doorstep of the Olympic Park and set to be a major destination for athletes and spectators alike at Games-time, it is an obvious and perfect fit."
> 
> Michael Gutman, managing director for Westfield UK/Europe and New Markets, said: "We are delighted to be extending our relationship with Locog."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...atford-city-official-olympic-shopping-mall.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Westfield Stratford City: Transforming the East End*
> 
> *As an appeal to the guilty consciences of consumers it is pretty shameless. "Come and shop in Westfield - you are helping to boost the East End," exhorts the evangelically persuasive mayor of Newham, Sir Robin Wales. "Shop and do some social good at the same time."*
> 
> It is a good line, although it seems unlikely the hordes surging into the £1.45billion Stratford City shopping centre for the first time next week will be driven primarily by the desire for urban regeneration. Nevertheless, as London's latest and biggest ever temple to Mammon prepares to throw open its doors at 10am next Tuesday morning, there is no underestimating the vast impact that it will have on the less affluent half of London.
> 
> Westfield Stratford City will bring shiny West End brands such as Hugo Boss, Hollister, Fashion Rocks, Forever 21 and good old John Lewis into the heart of the East End.
> 
> The finishing touches are being applied now - the Italian and German marble floorings burnished and the gold, silver and bronze lampshades lighting the McDonald's polished up in preparation for the grand opening, marked by a concert from pop star Nicole Scherzinger.
> 
> At John Lewis, £150 Kurt Geiger shoes and £550 Raymond Weil watches are being placed in displays ahead of the launch of the partnership's first new department store in London since Kingston in 1990. In the store's Olympic shop overlooking the stadium, 10,000 different lines of Games-related merchandise have been unpacked from boxes.
> 
> Seven years after Westfield Stratford City's director John Burton stood on an East End wasteland and wondered if a shopping centre could ever be built there, it is finally ready to go.
> 
> Unlike its sister mall in Shepherd's Bush, the arrival of Westfield and its 300 shiny new shops has been almost universally welcomed by locals.
> 
> Tessa Gillett, marketing officer at the Theatre Royal Stratford East, two minutes' walk from the mall's entrance, says the launch will transform many Londoners' "mental map" of their own city. "The shopping centre will help people understand how close Stratford is to central London," she says. "It is only 20 minutes from Oxford Circus."
> 
> The 2012 Games will provide a six- week burst of global attention for Stratford but long after the Olympic caravan has moved on to Rio, Westfield will carry on attracting visitors to one of London's most overlooked quarters. For many at Newham Town Hall it is the shopping centre rather than the Olympics that is the most prized "win" for the borough.
> 
> According to Noel Saunders, managing director of the four-storey John Lewis, the warm response is largely down to the huge efforts taken to give as many of the 10,000 new jobs as possible to the people of Newham. More than 80 per cent of the 1,500 posts at the store are new recruits and half of them are from the borough, where unemployment runs at more than 13 per cent.
> 
> Like Westfield London in Shepherd's Bush, which opened in October 2008 as the crunch first bit, Stratford City is being launched against a gloomy economic backdrop.
> 
> But with 96 per cent of the 1.9 millionsqft of retail space already let, the mall - and the Stratford area - has been given the biggest possible vote of confidence by the retail world. And not just retailers. Around it are 70 places to eat and drink - the biggest collection under one roof in Europe - three hotels with a total of 617 rooms, Britain's biggest casino, open later in the year, a 17-screen cinema and, after the Olympics, 5 million sqft of office space and 16,400 homes.
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...d-stratford-city-transforming-the-east-end.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympic Park to get own EV charging network*
> 
> *Electric vehicles (EVs) used to transport athletes during the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games will be able to make use of a dedicated charging network.*
> 
> Once the event is over, Transport for London notes that the facility will be integrated into Mayor Boris Johnson's Source London framework of charge points.
> 
> Power will be supplied by EDF Energy and will be used to fuel the 200 BMW and Mini EVs that will make up the Games' zero-carbon fleet of transport, during what is hoped will be the most sustainable Olympics to ever take place.
> 
> Mr Johnson announced the plans ahead of opening EcoVelocity, the largest low-carbon motor festival in Europe.
> 
> Taking place from today (September 8th) to September 11th, the event at Battersea Power Station will showcase a range of green vehicles.
> 
> Source London already has more than 200 charge points and plans are in place to install 1,300 of the devices by 2013.


http://www.trl.co.uk/trl-news-hub/t...-to-get-own-ev-charging-network_800722856.htm


----------



## PortoNuts

> *East London: First Out of the blocks*
> 
> *The scale of the work going on to transform Stratford into an Olympic hub becomes apparent only when you're up really close. Factories, railway yards, derelict slices of scrubland and allotments have all given themselves up to be turned into the Olympic Park. *
> 
> This run-down portion of east London is changing profoundly – and rapidly. And its property scene is too. But it's not just the Zaha Hadid Aquatics Centre and all the other sports stadiums that are transforming the area. It's the Docklands Light Railway extension, the parks, the new flats and the giant Westfield Stratford City shopping centre.
> 
> The mall – the largest urban example in Europe, which came it at just a shade under a cool £1.5bn – opens next Tuesday. Between then and next August, the site will slowly be unwrapped, like a present in a game of pass the parcel.
> 
> But what effect will all this change have on the local property market? And is there perhaps somewhat less Olympic lustre than some people would like us to believe?
> 
> *Renting *
> 
> "Tenants will be attracted by jobs, rail connections, local shops and quality of life," says lettings expert David Lawrenson of www.lettingfocus.com. But Lawrenson is not entirely convinced by everything that's going in Stratford right now.
> 
> "New rail lines and regeneration are good, but big shopping centres just seem to bring traffic, kill off local shops and hence communities," he says. Perhaps the Games don't have quite the ability to push Stratford as far forward as has been suggested? Lawrenson thinks not: "I'd expect a price drop-off. I'm a big sceptic. In previous Olympics most of the stadiums seemed half empty.It's not real sport – not like football and rugby."
> 
> Some have suggested that the Olympics could bring in a surge of people wanting short-term lets during the Games. But those people might not come. And even if they do, will landlords be bothered by the hassle of organising short-term lets? "Our landlords do not want to risk void periods and incur the cost of purchasing all the furnishings for short-term lets," says Daniel Schulz at David Daniels & Co in Stratford.
> 
> Schulz has noticed a change in rental values. "Rents have risen drastically for the past couple of years due to a lack of landlords buying properties to rent out," he says. Would Lawrenson advise people to take a punt on purchasing buy-to-let property in Stratford? "Not at the moment, as I'd imagine there is lots of hype in the pricing of everything there," he says.
> 
> But Keatons' Nick Verdi would encourage buy-to-let investors: "There are very few areas that are going to change as dramatically and as rapidly as the immediate area around the Olympic Park. Once completed, I'm confident that we will see a huge demand for this location. However, I would also add that the gains will be seen much longer term, over say a five to 10-year period."
> 
> Another unique factor in the so-called Olympic legacy is the massive complex of flats that will house the athletes next August, before being released as – mostly – rentals after the Games.
> 
> Triathlon Homes bought 1,379 properties in 2009 for £268m and some will be made available as social housing or for key workers. "The homes in the village will be of the highest quality. A mix of tenures and home types will help to ensure that a broad range of residents on a variety of incomes are catered for," says Triathlon's executive director Geoff Pearce.
> 
> Last month Delancey and Qatari Diar snapped up 2,818 flats in the Athletes' Village for £557m. Again, many will be rented out. That joint deal also allows for the building of 2,000 further homes in the Olympic Park. Isn't this all a bit too much?
> 
> "The Athletes' Village is a unique proposition for London. It will, I believe, take a number of years for all these units to be absorbed into the market," says Marcus Dixon, associate director of residential research at Savills.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...t-london-first-out-of-the-blocks-2351542.html


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Axelferis

westfield is like a wal mart? we find all the things we need? because it's possible that in my next visit in london we could need some foods elements.


----------



## msl1

Axelferis said:


> westfield is like a wal mart? we find all the things we need? because it's possible that in my next visit in london we could need some foods elements.


If I understand your question right - no - its a mall. With lots of shops. A giant shopping centre. It has food shops, but I wouldnt go out of your way to visit for just food. If you do go though - take some photos of the park and share them here!


----------



## SO143

Westfield Stratford City Opening Day  by cocabeenslinky


New John Lewis by cocabeenslinky


Aquatic Centre by cocabeenslinky


Water Polo Arena by cocabeenslinky


Stratford International & The Olympic Village by cocabeenslinky


ArcelorMittal Orbit, Olympic Stadium and The Shard by cocabeenslinky


----------



## PortoNuts

^^:applause:



> *Handelsman buys 2012 Olympic luxury tower site*
> 
> *Harry Handelsman’s Manhattan Loft Corporation has bought a site directly to the north east of the Olympic Stadium for a luxury 42-storey hotel and flats development, CoStar News can reveal. *
> 
> MLC, the company credited with introducing New York-style loft living to the UK, has bought the 0.7-acre site - plot N24 within zone 3 of the 180-acre Stratford City masterplan - from Channel Tunnel Rail Link builder London & Continental Railways for an undisclosed sum
> 
> The company has been working in partnership with LCR on a SOM Architects-designed scheme comprising 248 high-rise apartments alongside a circa 150-bed hotel on the lower floors and a restaurant on the seventh floor. The scheme, which the pair's special purpose vehicle Stratford Heights Investments has described as the "most exciting mixed-use hotel development in Europe”, overlooks Westfield’s £1.45bn Stratford City shopping centre.
> 
> LCR and MLC want to emulate the succes of their previous joint redevelopment of the Midland Grand hotel at St Pancras, NW1 on land fronting Stratford International Station.
> 
> In December 2011, the Olympic Delivery Authority resolved to grant permission for the plans subject to completion of a section 106 agreement, which includes a £1m payment to Newham council funding between six and seven intermediate units on-site or 23 intermediate sites off-site.
> 
> LCR and Manhattan Loft Corporation both confirmed to CoStar News that MLC had now bought the site but declined to discuss the price or how the deal was structured. The Department of Transport has confirmed Channel Tunnel Rail Link builder LCR’s future following the £2bn sale of CTRL – now called High Speed 1 – to Canadian pension funds Borealis Infrastructure and Ontario Teachers' Pension at the end of last year.
> 
> There are two remaining parts of the business, which was set up in 1996 to build CTRL - a 40% stake in Eurostar, which could be sold, and the property arm. Since 2008 and the completion of High Speed 1 successive governments have been considering the future for the business.
> 
> David Joy, chief executive, London & Continental Railways, said that the focus for the next two to three years will be a possible Eurostar sale and creating a “clean” property business, which can then either be sold or held for the long-term purely as a property company.


http://www.costar.co.uk/en/assets/news/2011/September/Handelsmann-buys-Olympic-luxury-tower-site/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## RobH

http://www.london2012.com/eton-manor


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

RobH said:


> http://www.london2012.com/eton-manor


Isn't this the land that Barry Hearn was after for Leyton Orient. If this is another temporary venue, it would be ideal for another football stadium although at this point highly unlikely it would happen.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Stratford Set For Yet More Massive Plans*
> 
> *Plans have been revealed for a massive redevelopment of some brownfield land near to the 2012 Olympic site and Stratford High Street. Dubbed Strand East, the masterplan features the development of 1,200 new homes, including a number of 15 storey buildings on the eastern edge of the site, a new 350 bedroom hotel, shops, and a public sculpture which will rise 40 metres tall overlooking Dane's Yard.*
> 
> One of the leading principles behind the scheme is that it should be the sort of thing to attract families en masse rather than the small flats often built in London for young professionals and aimed at the buy to let market. Here no less than 40% of all the housing will be three bedrooms or more, an enormous amount for the capital.
> 
> Intriguingly, or perhaps worryingly based on the previous experiences of London in such matters, the family housing will be built in areas aimed to be as car free as possible. One way of achieving this plan will be to link the buildings together using raised pedestrian walkways.
> 
> London hasn't had a very good experience of such things in the past with the likes of London Wall and Heygate Estate showing how hard it is to do it. In the case of London Wall pedestrians often preferred walking at ground level as it provided them with simpler access and stopped them being limited to a rigid set of routes. In the Heygate Estate the walkways simply turned into a rabbit warren of passageways for muggers and drug addicts.
> 
> The first part of the masterplan will be the landscaped public space in and around Dane's Yard. This along with a collection of shops and the sculpture have already received planning permission from the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation which exercises control over this part of London.
> 
> Developed by Landprop, a planning application for the rest is expected in early 2012.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2986


----------



## archie4

Mr_Andersonn said:


> Maybe this is for paraolympians ?


Yes--the Paralympic tennis tournament will be held at Eton Manor. As seen in the picture, there will be nine competition courts (center and right side of the picture) and four practice courts (left side). The largest court will hold approximately 5,000 spectators.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012 Olympic handball test event hailed as major success*
> 
> *The London Handball Cup, the official London 2012 Olympic test event, has been hailed as a major success by organisers, athletes and spectators alike after five days of competition culminated in a gold medal for Austria today. Six women's teams battled it out in the new Handball Arena in the Olympic Park in Stratford, with Austria defeating Poland 23-22 in a closely fought final.*
> 
> Angola, who were unlucky not to claim a final place after losing 26-25 to Poland in the semi-final, took the bronze medal with a 29-24 win over China, while hosts Britain missed out on the semi-finals after losing to Austria in their final group match.
> 
> Over 10,000 tickets for the event were given out by London 2012 organisers to local schools, colleges and residents to create a fantastic atmosphere here. The test event was used to test vital operations by London 2012 including testing of competition equipment, scoreboards, results, workforce and officials.
> 
> "It is great to see competitive action in the Handball Arena," said London 2012 head of sport competition David Luckes. "The test event has run very smoothly and the atmosphere generated by the local crowd has been electric.
> Not only have we been able to test our operations, this has also been a great chance to showcase handball to a wider audience.
> 
> "We have been testing our scoring systems and timing technology as well as our workforce.
> 
> "The ability to integrate within a team to deliver a competitive event has been an invaluable experience for our staff and volunteers and will stand us in good stead for next summer."
> 
> ...


http://www.insidethegames.biz/sport...c-handball-test-event-hailed-as-major-success


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Are the Olympics regenerating East London?*
> 
> *Team GB has pledged to come at least fourth in the medal table at next year’s Games. But the true test of the Olympics will be the one felt after the lights come up on the closing ceremony – when the wider legacy of the multi billion pound investment in East London gets its chance to stand on the medal podium, or not.*
> 
> *Who's buying what?*
> 
> There are now hundreds of flats being built in the Olympic boroughs of London, and the same numbers being sold.Housing developments in Newham, Hackney, Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest – some of the poorest and most deprived boroughs in the country - are now pulling in first-time buyers, owner-occupiers and investors who recognise they’ll get more bang for the buck if they buy a home in this part of the Capital. And while not always moneyed, these new residents tend to come from the aspiring middle class – the types of residents who want to find a home with a high spec kitchen and a coffee shop lifestyle, or plan to rent their investment out to someone who does.
> 
> But to what extent is the Olympics driving this change out east? Estate agents Hamptons International say the Games are part of a larger regeneration picture in East London. The transformation is also being driven by Canary Wharf’s status as a global business hub and by a good availability of land for development in the Docklands area, helped along by Tower Hamlets’ open-minded planning attitudes to converting industrial land to residential.
> 
> “East London is undergoing significant regeneration with widespread residential investment in the area, due in part to London 2012 as well the growth of the Canary Wharf business district,” says Hamptons International’s Richard Pine Coffin. “The 2012 Olympic legacy offers tremendous opportunities for East London with the creation of new transport links, including the much awaited East London River crossings, the extension of the East London tube network and Crossrail.”
> 
> *Demographic shift*
> 
> This regeneration has already started to cause a demographic shift in East London. “We get a lot of single girls who want to buy here which is a good sign,” says Ian Conway of Felicity J Lord ’s Stratford branch who is at the coalface of housing influenced by London 2012 accommodation . “Developments are safe and transport is second to none.”
> 
> And while the area is popular with investors, the majority of those buying into the area are owner-occupiers, who Conway says are attracted by the area’s new more cosmopolitan atmosphere. “The regeneration of Stratford is great and even just looking outside our office, we can see they really cleaned it up: there are plants, there’s greenery. It’s doing wonders for the area, because obviously Newham was the most deprived borough in London previously.”
> 
> But is it down to the Olympics? Conway says yes, partly. “What we get here is almost an overflow of people from Canary Wharf. They’ve been renting there and paying exuberant amounts but now want to buy and can’t afford to do it there. We’re six stops on the DLR to Canary Wharf and three stops on the Jubilee line.”
> 
> *The price is right*
> 
> Price is a major draw too, he says. “Stratford is probably one of the last places in East London that’s untapped in terms of price growth. Bow has gone through the roof in the past five years, but now people are coming that little bit further east."
> 
> And yet, Conway is convinced the real benefits of regeneration won’t be properly felt until well after the Games. “Obviously, the infrastructure is being put in now and they’re working day in and day out to create a nice atmosphere, but I don’t think we’ll see the full extent of it until after the Games, which is historically when Olympic cities tend to see the benefits of regeneration.”
> 
> East London had started down the road to regeneration before London won the Olympics, says Ray Withers of property investment firm Property Frontiers, but the Games have been crucial in driving efforts forward. “Without the Olympic win we don’t feel the regeneration would have reached anywhere near the level it has now,” Withers says.
> 
> But whether London is awarded gold silver or bronze for it's regeneration efforts after the Games, won't be known until the greatest show on earth leaves town.


http://www.findaproperty.com/displaystory.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&storyid=24101


----------



## SO143

Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-78 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-81 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-74 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-73 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-79 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-72 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-13 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-11 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

^^ :applause:


----------



## pankajs

Amazing infrastructure


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First day betting spree set to hit £500,000 at UK's biggest casino*
> 
> *More than £500,000 is expected to be gambled at tables and on slot machines today as Britain's biggest casino opens its doors. Aspers Casino at the Westfield Stratford City shopping centre opened at noon. The 65,000 sq ft gambling complex will do business around the clock all through the year except for Christmas Day.*
> 
> Richard Noble, chief operating officer, said he expected about 5,000 people on the first day. Customers are expected to spend around £100 each on average with winnings of about £80. He said: "It's a bit like a 24-hour Asda, you will always see people walking around at any time."
> 
> There will be two free draws on the first day, one at 5pm and another at 1am, with total prizes of about £10,000. Wins are capped at £4,000 on the slot machines and £50,000 on the sports betting games, but are unlimited on the gaming tables.
> 
> The opening of the casino, which has been criticised by some religious groups in east London, will create around 440 jobs, with 70 per cent going to Newham residents. It is the first so called "large" casino in Britain under the partial deregulation of the industry overseen by the Labour government. It is the only one to get the go-ahead in London.
> 
> There will be 150 slot machines with stakes from 1p upwards, 92 electronic gambling terminals, where roulette can be played from 10p a chip, eight sports betting terminals and a bingo game. There will be 40 gaming tables.
> 
> The opening of the casino is another step towards the completion of the Stratford City complex next to the Olympic Park. The £1.45billion shopping centre, the biggest urban mall in Europe, launched in mid-September.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-to-hit-pound-500000-at-uks-biggest-casino.do


----------



## cristof

east london will be the best place to live in a few years times...i like east london...Bethnal green all along to Stratford...creativity is the tag phrase over there ... u find this kind of nowhere else's in gorgeous London Town


----------



## urix99

waiting for olympic london :banana:


----------



## SO143

Stratford Olympics Athlete village by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Stratford Olympics Orbit Pool by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Stratford Olympics Athlete village by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Stratford Olympics Athlete village by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Stratford Olympics Athlete village by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Westfield Stratford City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## Dallas star

Absolutely stunning.




pankajs said:


> Amazing infrastructure


American cities are literally decades away in terms of the infrastructure found in London and around England. It's really quite depressing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*150 Stratford High Street*

by 

Manuel.A.69


----------



## msl1

Dallas star said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American cities are literally decades away in terms of the infrastructure found in London and around England. It's really quite depressing.


Agreed- I live in NYC, and London is way ahead in many ways.


----------



## acc521

msl1 said:


> Agreed- I live in NYC, and London is way ahead in many ways.


True, but vice versa ere are many things in NYC that are streaks ahead of London.


----------



## Crash_N

acc521 said:


> True, but vice versa ere are many things in NYC that are streaks ahead of London.


Apart from number of tall buildings and wideness of roads, what exactly?


----------



## acc521

Well widened of roads and footpaths was one thing I was going to refer to. It never felt super congested walking around NYC v London. Also the food scene is streaks ahead. London is heading in the right direction but it was amazing where NYC is re quality, locally sourced produce and ingredients etc. I know, not urban related as such, but it stuck in my mind a lot.

The tube is way better than the NYC subway for sure. I had to rely on the G line and it was a nightmare.

Btw not saying I prefer one to the other, as I love both cities.


----------



## msl1

acc521 said:


> Well widened of roads and footpaths was one thing I was going to refer to. It never felt super congested walking around NYC v London. Also the food scene is streaks ahead. London is heading in the right direction but it was amazing where NYC is re quality, locally sourced produce and ingredients etc. I know, not urban related as such, but it stuck in my mind a lot.
> 
> The tube is way better than the NYC subway for sure. I had to rely on the G line and it was a nightmare.
> 
> Btw not saying I prefer one to the other, as I love both cities.


Agreed! London and a lot of England do feel congested. Lets not turn this into a discussion about which city is better - its just really interesting to see the great job being done with the infrastructure of the Olympic Park in London- infrastructure that may have been built in NYC with the cash injection that comes with hosting the Olympics, should they have won.


----------



## acc521

Yeah I've been really impressed with the speed of construction in Stratford.


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

http://www.malcolmreading.co.uk/architecturalcompetitions/legacycompany/south/shortlist

http://www.malcolmreading.co.uk/architecturalcompetitions/legacycompany/north/shortlist

Future designs for Olympic Park both North and South.


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

zukkkyyy said:


> Please visit: http://marketglory.com/register/zukkkyyy
> 
> MarketGlory is an economic, political, social and military simulator where you can convert your virtual currency into real money.
> Each player from the MarketGlory community has the opportunity to: work, set up companies, run for the government, recommend referrals, to gain military ranks and to build their own organization.
> 
> The road to success in Market Glory is achieved through a personal strategy by each player in the community. There is no time limit, some will reach objectives quicklier and others later. It is important to be present in MarketGlory and develop something that gives you satisfaction in this game. Success is the result of an activity which is based on action and perseverance. In every field of lifethose who do not give up will certainly reach all their goals.
> So, success in Market Glory can give you a substantial income in real life.
> Money does not bring happiness, but their number does.


And how is this linked to the Olympic Park in London ???


----------



## SO143

Please report that troll


----------



## GarfieldPark

Looking Fantastic London. Reading this thread has definitely made me increase my desire to make a trip there soon from the US Midwest. Hopefully this Spring. Great job building the core Olympic facilities and village. Its amazing to watch the progression from open, undeveloped areas to the new Olympic site. Once spring arrives and more of the final landscaping goes in - and starts turning green -- it'll be even better.


----------



## alexxxo

Logo? 400,000£? Who can give me some details.?


----------



## msl1

alexxxo said:


> Logo? 400,000£? Who can give me some details.?


http://www.wolffolins.com/work/london-2012

http://www.creativereview.co.uk/back-issues/creative-review/2007/july-2007/2012-pro-or-con

http://creativity-online.com/news/the-london-2012-logo-a-designers-view/119346

The logo did not cost £400,000, the cost of creating the entire brand was that much. This included the conceptual cost, the idea - creating an iconic brand that will last for generations, typeface, colors, the graphic shapes that are now spread all over the park, stadium, seating, the pictograms and much more. Check out the links above for more info.


----------



## msl1

Nice photography from the PhotoStream of Backsplat on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/blacksplat/


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Stratford* E20


:cheers2:


----------



## triodegradable2

My god , that is gonna be a Dream ! Greets from Argentina !


----------



## Crash_N

Love the Olympic Park ( even the main stadium  )
:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *2012 Olympics: Long-forlorn East London is getting into competition shape*
> 
> To reach Olympic Park in East London, I had to battle those fierce and unforgiving competitors, Time and Chaos.
> 
> The race to the venue, and the starting line of the tour, required pan-athletic skills: gymnastics (leaping off the train and landing on the platform), judo (wrestling down a cab), tennis (a verbal volley with a disoriented driver) and track and field (a mad 100-yard dash from the Mercedes-Benz dealership on the corner to the visitors center). Steps from the finish, the shuttle drove right past me, crushing any hope of victory.
> 
> Come July, traveling to the Summer Olympics sites will be much less strenuous. According to the organizer’s greenprint (the Games will have an eco-bent), shuttles and trains will transport spectators to and from the events. But nine months before the Opening Ceremony on July 27, the route was a beastly jungle of cranes, construction trucks, misleading signage, concrete barriers and piles of rubble. To further confuse matters, Pudding Mill Lane, one of the closest stops to the venue, was temporarily out of commission, and my taxi driver navigated East London as if it were alien territory — which, in a way, it was.
> 
> “East London was absolutely ripe for regeneration. The area was hugely, hugely deprived. It had all of the smelly industries,” said Jo Broadey, a guide with Blue Badge Tourist Guides, one of many organizations that lead tours of Olympic Park. “The Olympics will transform the area.”
> 
> London, a serial host (1908, 1948), beat out Madrid, Moscow, New York and Paris for the honor of holding the global sporting event. The city will center most of the contests (swimming, basketball, cycling, hockey, etc.) and key facilities (press center and athletes’ village) in East London, a severely polluted and downtrodden area that makes Beijing smell like a rose garden.
> 
> And yet — cue Bob Costas — the Dickensian story of East London mirrors the dramatic narratives of many Olympiads: Underdog overcomes adversity to triumph.
> 
> You’ve probably heard of East London. You might even have visited the area during past travels in the British capital. If you’ve been to the Royal Observatory Greenwich, the curry houses on Brick Lane, Canary Wharf or the O2, the concert arena, then you have wandered onto the right side of the city map.
> 
> The region, like many an area defined by a compass point, is vast and varied. To clear up any misconceptions, East London is not a boundless industrial wasteland, nor is it entirely cordoned off for the Games. (Conveniently, just the industrial wasteland section is.)
> 
> Olympic Park fits in a 500-acre tract in the Lower Lea Valley. If you require a fixed point, look up Stratford. Or any of the four boroughs that kiss the edges and provide alternate entry points. You can, for example, hike or bike the paved Greenway from Hackney Wick, across the canal, to Olympic Park and the View Tube, an observation platform and cafe made of recycled shipping containers. (Told you the place was eco.)
> 
> To understand the ongoing evolution of East London, I met up with the founder of Urban Gentry, a tour company that organizes outlier excursions such as East End: Hip Neighborhood Tour. We chose a rendezvous spot, the Shoreditch High Street London Overground stop, and shared vague descriptions of ourselves: Kevin Caruth was a tall Englishman in a trench coat; I was the American.
> 
> “This is super glossy from what it was. It was quite down and dirty,” said Kevin, as we passed a graffiti-splashed brick wall en route to the main commercial district. “The East End is now one of those areas where you feel relatively safe. Nothing is too jarring.” (Quick explanation: The terms East End and East London are pretty interchangeable, though some people refer to Shoreditch/Brick Lane/Whitechapel as the East End and the area around Olympic Park as East London.)
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...tion-shape/2011/11/11/gIQA4TiTiO_story_1.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*2012 Cable Car*

by *wawd*.


London Cable Car by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## foamtape

LONDON — London's Olympic Park will be renamed the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park after the 2012 Games.
The Olympic Park Legacy Company said Thursday the name will take effect once the 500-acre park reopens to the public in 2013.
"We chose the name because there is no more durable institution in this country than the monarchy(adhesive tapes)," Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt said.
Queen Elizabeth II gave her permission for her name to be used, while the International Olympic Committee and British Olympic Association also approved the change.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Go-ahead for 28-storey London student tower*
> 
> *Student accommodation specialist Unite has gained consent for a block of around 1,000 beds next to the Stratford City shopping centre at the Olympic Park in east London.*
> 
> The 250,000 sq ft student scheme is being built on land owned by Stratford City Developments, the Westfield vehicle that controls zone one of the 180-acre Stratford City development site.
> 
> The site originally lay within zone 2 of Stratford City and had outline consent for as much as 300,000 sq ft of offices. The ODA has agreed to amend the consent to include it within zone 1, where Westfield has consent for a further 1.1m sq ft of offices.
> 
> Richard Simpson, managing director of property for UNITE, said: “The scheme in Stratford represents a further milestone in our target to substantially expand our presence in the key London market, and brings us a step closer to reaching our goal of creating 4,000 new beds in the Capital between 2012 and 2014.
> 
> “We are particularly excited about this scheme, and are confident that the continued investment being made in the area, as a result of the Olympic Games, coupled with a favourable and ongoing supply/demand dynamic in the student accommodation sector in London, will make this scheme a great success.”
> 
> John Burton, Director of Westfield Stratford City, said: “This development is a great addition to Stratford and the transformation taking place in East London.
> 
> “The accommodation Unite propose to deliver will complement the retail and leisure at Westfield Stratford City as well as the 1.1m sq ft of offices we are delivering, together with homes and hotels.
> 
> “The area is undergoing major change and the opening of Westfield Stratford City this year represented the first piece of the long term legacy.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/12/15/go-ahead-for-28-storey-london-student-tower/


----------



## jerseyboi

*FOUR BILLION TO WATCH 2012 CEREMONIES*

More than four billion people worldwide are expected to tune in to watch the opening and closing ceremonies for the London Olympics - worth up to STG5 billion ($A7.7 billion) in advertising terms, organisers say. 

About 20,000 people from across the UK will perform in the four ceremonies next year. 

Organisers have so far remained tight-lipped about which big acts will feature in the ceremonies at the start and end of the Olympic and Paralympic Games - rumours include performances from Take That, the Spice Girls and even Beatles legends Sir Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr, but nothing has been announced officially. 

The London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (LOCOG) says more than 10,000 hopefuls turned up for a first round of auditions for volunteer performers at the ceremonies. 

The ceremonies are predicted to be viewed by a worldwide TV audience of four billion people in more than 200 countries. 

In advertising terms, the equivalent airtime value is expected to be worth between STG2 billion and STG5 billion. 

Sir Martin Sorrell, head of advertising giant WPP, said: "The London 2012 opening and closing ceremonies will be four of the biggest moments in TV history, broadcast in over 200 countries to an audience of four billion people. 

"The equivalent advertising value that will deliver for the UK could be up to STG5 billion, however with regards to perception of London and the UK and a tourism legacy you could say that they will be priceless." 

A team of leading British creative talent has been put in place to lead the direction of the Olympic and Paralympic ceremonies. 

In May 2010 filmmaker and producer Danny Boyle was appointed as artistic director for the opening ceremony, while director Stephen Daldry, designer Mark Fisher, Hamish Hamilton - best known for his direction of live TV events - and Catherine Ugwu, producer of the 2002 Manchester Commonwealth Games, were appointed as executive producers across all four ceremonies. 

And in February this year, Take That's creative director Kim Gavin was appointed artistic director for the closing ceremonies of both the Olympic and Paralympic Games. 

The closing ceremonies team also includes multi-award-winning stage and costume designer Es Devlin and Bond film composer and record producer David Arnold. 

In June 2011, Jenny Sealey and Bradley Hemmings were appointed as artistic directors of the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Paralympic Games. 

Music directors for the opening ceremony are expected to be announced shortly. 

Jeremy Hunt, Secretary of State for Culture, Olympics, Media and Sport, said: "I am incredibly excited about Danny Boyle's amazing plans for London's opening ceremony. 

"Four billion people around the world will be absolutely wowed by what they will see by the Olympic and Paralympic opening and closing ceremonies. 

"The ceremonies will be the most fantastic advert for everything that is great about our country." 
http://london2012.olympics.com.au/news/four-billion-to-watch-2012-ceremonies


----------



## jerseyboi

southseasteve said:


> Design revealed of BMW sponsors pavilion. Located on the Waterworks river west of the Aquatic Centre. Complete with waterfall.


kool


----------



## guy4versa

jerseyboi said:


> *FOUR BILLION TO WATCH 2012 CEREMONIES*
> 
> More than four billion people worldwide are expected to tune in to watch the opening and closing ceremonies for the London Olympics - worth up to STG5 billion ($A7.7 billion) in advertising terms, organisers say.
> 
> About 20,000 people from across the UK will perform in the four ceremonies next year.
> 
> Organisers have so far remained tight-lipped about which big acts will feature in the ceremonies at the start and end of the Olympic and Paralympic Games - rumours include performances from Take That, the Spice Girls and even Beatles legends Sir Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr, but nothing has been announced officially.
> 
> The London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (LOCOG) says more than 10,000 hopefuls turned up for a first round of auditions for volunteer performers at the ceremonies.
> 
> The ceremonies are predicted to be viewed by a worldwide TV audience of four billion people in more than 200 countries.
> 
> In advertising terms, the equivalent airtime value is expected to be worth between STG2 billion and STG5 billion.
> 
> Sir Martin Sorrell, head of advertising giant WPP, said: "The London 2012 opening and closing ceremonies will be four of the biggest moments in TV history, broadcast in over 200 countries to an audience of four billion people.
> 
> "The equivalent advertising value that will deliver for the UK could be up to STG5 billion, however with regards to perception of London and the UK and a tourism legacy you could say that they will be priceless."
> 
> A team of leading British creative talent has been put in place to lead the direction of the Olympic and Paralympic ceremonies.
> 
> In May 2010 filmmaker and producer Danny Boyle was appointed as artistic director for the opening ceremony, while director Stephen Daldry, designer Mark Fisher, Hamish Hamilton - best known for his direction of live TV events - and Catherine Ugwu, producer of the 2002 Manchester Commonwealth Games, were appointed as executive producers across all four ceremonies.
> 
> And in February this year, Take That's creative director Kim Gavin was appointed artistic director for the closing ceremonies of both the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> The closing ceremonies team also includes multi-award-winning stage and costume designer Es Devlin and Bond film composer and record producer David Arnold.
> 
> In June 2011, Jenny Sealey and Bradley Hemmings were appointed as artistic directors of the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Paralympic Games.
> 
> Music directors for the opening ceremony are expected to be announced shortly.
> 
> Jeremy Hunt, Secretary of State for Culture, Olympics, Media and Sport, said: "I am incredibly excited about Danny Boyle's amazing plans for London's opening ceremony.
> 
> "Four billion people around the world will be absolutely wowed by what they will see by the Olympic and Paralympic opening and closing ceremonies.
> 
> "The ceremonies will be the most fantastic advert for everything that is great about our country."
> http://london2012.olympics.com.au/news/four-billion-to-watch-2012-ceremonies


wow..more then half people on the earth will watch it!


----------



## zaguric2

Great and very modern park!
:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Thumbs up for BDP's tallest building*

BDP's student housing scheme for Unite in Stratford, London has been given the go ahead by the Olympic Delivery Authority. The project will be BDP’s tallest building at 28 storeys and it will be the first building to be completed on the Olympic Park post games in 2014.

The site is at the end of Stratford City’s new boulevard and the building forms a highly visible gateway location in close proximity to the Olympic park and stadia, and the new international transport links. The building form is shaped in response to the immediate surroundings creating a home from home for students in a new city settlement. The tower is set around an internal courtyard, orientated to capture the best sunpath and provide a tranquil retreat from the urban environment.

The project consists of 951 study bedrooms designed for a wide range of university students, from fresher to postgraduate. Accommodation is enhanced with common rooms, a series of terraces and a roof top conservatory inviting social interaction for groups of all sizes. The ground floor offers a welcoming reception area, storage for bicycles, a launderette, retail units at street level and a coach station.

The building is designed to meet BREEAM ‘Excellent’ standards, as required by the brief. Features include storm water attenuation, provision of green roofs and the use of whole house ventilation with heat recovery, with a high level of insulation and air tightness. The entire heating and hot water load for the development will be provided by CHP which uses sustainable bio fuel.



















http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18359


----------



## PortoNuts

*2012 Cable Car*

by *meharris75*.


----------



## SO143

:uh: _Great Britain will provide additional 13,500 military troops for 2012 London Olympics_ :shocked:








some cool footage


----------



## jerseyboi

Channel Tunnel/ French side


----------



## SO143

> *High Line Landscape Architect Tapped to Build an Olympic Labyrinth for the London Games*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict is in: after launching a design competition in July for London’s forthcoming 50-acre Olympic Park, the Olympic Park Legacy Company has announced James Corner Field Operations and erect architecture as the winners.
> 
> James Corner, the New York-based landscape architect, put himself on the map after designing the celebrated and oft-copied High Line park. His other notable work is Freshkills Park, the former Staten Island landfill the borough will, with Corner’s help over the next 30 years, reclaim as a recreation area that will be twice the size of Central Park.
> 
> He's bringing his landscaping expertise to the Olympic Park's south end between the Olympic Stadium, the Aquatics Centre, and the park's centerpiece, the Anish Kapoor and Cecil Balmond-designed ArcelorMittal Orbit sculpture, a mammoth work of red, twisting tubular steel. He’ll be planting a hedge labyrinth (exciting!), event lawn, and outdoor theater along a tree-lined promenade.[.....]


http://artinfo.com/news/story/75384...ild-an-olympic-labyrinth-for-the-london-games


----------



## seema999

:banana: :bash:

The first neighbourhood to be built will be called Chobham Manor and, according to the Legacy Company, it will be “a return to London’s traditional family neighbourhoods of terraced and mews houses, set within tree-lined avenues:cheers: 


Hotels in Zirakpur


----------



## SO143




----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> Photos from london2012.com


kool


----------



## Dallas star

Just got back from London yesterday. Looking wonderful right now. Very easy walking distance from tube as well.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

_Photo credit to _darrenlewis

*London 2012 Velodrome, December 2011












London 2012 Velodrome & BMX Circuit, December 2011












London 2012 Handball Arena, December 2011












London 2012 Water Polo Arena, December 2011












London 2012 Chobham Academy, December 2011












London 2012 Eton Manor, December 2011





















London 2012 Hockey Centre & IBC/MPC, December 2011












London 2012 Aquatics Centre, Water Polo Arena, Stadium & Orbit tower (left), December 2011












London 2012 Olympic Park Aerial View
























































Second set of London 2012 Olympic Rings*









_All rights reserved by *darrenjle15*_


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Really taking shape!


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


>


Kool


----------



## Copperknickers

It's not exactly awe-inspiring. Out of this development and Beijing, you'd be pretty hard pressed to tell which was the Third World Communist utilitarian country and which was the supposedly Rich First World country. The shopping centre looks like something out of some third rate city suburb in America, the housing is disgracefully uninteresting, and the Stadium couldn't be any less cheapskatey and tacky. I know it's tough times but surely we want to promote tourism: if I wanted to see stupid looking sculptures, commie blocks and ridiculous attempts at making landscape look like some new Japanese car concept, I'd go to North Korea.


----------



## DarJoLe

Idiot.


----------



## g.yau

Copperknickers said:


> It's not exactly awe-inspiring. Out of this development and Beijing, you'd be pretty hard pressed to tell which was the Third World Communist utilitarian country and which was the supposedly Rich First World country. The shopping centre looks like something out of some third rate city suburb in America, the housing is disgracefully uninteresting, and the Stadium couldn't be any less cheapskatey and tacky. I know it's tough times but surely we want to promote tourism: if I wanted to see stupid looking sculptures, commie blocks and ridiculous attempts at making landscape look like some new Japanese car concept, I'd go to North Korea.


That's just your opinion. In London our target was to create the most memorable Olympics ever (Based on the sports and the Culture/Art of London and not on the architecture of the Olympics) We have many advantages over Beijing, for example clear skies and materials used for the stadium; I remember there were problems with the smog and the breathing problems in Beijing, and the whole Olympic stadium was built with concrete (If you look at London's one, it's built with recycled metal, easy to replace and easy to take out.)

Do you think that London taxpayers are ready to pay for a large amount of money just for the architecture of the Olympic stadium? We aren't even getting discounts on the tickets. Anyway why do we have an amazing Olympic stadium, when we already have an amazing Velodrome and a Zaha Hadid Aquatic Center. 

You may think it's not up to Beijing's standard, but our environment and future plan for it is different. If you look at Beijing's olympic stadium, it's just a white elephant now and the Aquatic Center is a water park for kids. But for London the Olympic Stadium is going to be a football stadium and the Aquatic Center will remain as a neighbourhood swimming pool, a school and a neighbourhood is already made; shows you that London is already thinking about future uses.


----------



## Atmosphere

At first I didn't like it either (the London scheme). But now that the first plants are growing I see it's gonna be AWESOME! This is going to be a great place to just walk around. Really love how green the whole area is becoming. Something Beijing didn't really have. Only the main stadium is a bit disappointing so far. Is that wrapper still coming?


----------



## ArtNouveau

I'd say this is more a white elephant than Beijing. It was made to be reduced- as such the materials that would have been taken down will not last..all well and good
Until the ODA goes back on its word and turns an ugly, temporary, athletics stadium into a permanent football stadium. The temporary sections will of course have to be replaced costing even more money
Ironic that by initially trying to avoid creating a white elephant, they created the fattest one of them all. Now whenever i hear the word "legacy" I just think sugarcoated hypocrisy


----------



## Copperknickers

g.yau said:


> That's just your opinion. In London our target was to create the most memorable Olympics ever (Based on the sports and the Culture/Art of London and not on the architecture of the Olympics).


I appreciate that, but architecture is very important: the difference between good and bad architecture can be millions of pounds: it can turn the same building from a local monstrosity into an international tourist draw: look at the Guggenheim, Mount Rushmore, Dubai, and imagine them if they were unimaginative small scale places.



> We have many advantages over Beijing, for example clear skies and materials used for the stadium; I remember there were problems with the smog and the breathing problems in Beijing, and the whole Olympic stadium was built with concrete (If you look at London's one, it's built with recycled metal, easy to replace and easy to take out.)


Why do you want to take it out if it's going to be used in the future? And who gives a flying chinchilla about the materials other than the Olympic commitee? When you say memorable, what you mean is, most likely to get a lot of headlines about eco-friendliness. 



> Do you think that London taxpayers are ready to pay for a large amount of money just for the architecture of the Olympic stadium?


Frankly, I think the residents of East London would rather have good architecture than recyclable materials and environmentally aware parking facilities or whatever it is. It doesn't have to cost the earth to make it liveable. 



> We aren't even getting discounts on the tickets. Anyway why do we have an amazing Olympic stadium, when we already have an amazing Velodrome and a Zaha Hadid Aquatic Center.


Because the olympic stadium is the most important venue: it's where the Opening and Closing ceremonies will be, it's where the most watched events like 100m final will be, it's in fact the one building that needs to be spectacular. Fat chance of that, when I'll probably be able to see Wembley Stadium from my seat there next Summer and wonder why they didn't just have it there if they were going to put so little effort into making it look good.



> You may think it's not up to Beijing's standard, but our environment and future plan for it is different. If you look at Beijing's olympic stadium, it's just a white elephant now and the Aquatic Center is a water park for kids. But for London the Olympic Stadium is going to be a football stadium and the Aquatic Center will remain as a neighbourhood swimming pool, a school and a neighbourhood is already made; shows you that London is already thinking about future uses.


Fair enough, I don't disagree Beijing was a human rights disaster and spared no abuse of the little guy to make itself look good on TV without any thought for what would happen after. However I don't see why we have to completely surrender any attempts at making it look good on TV ourselves, especially considering the benefits. Are you focussing on the eco-friendly aspect because we've been made to do so by the government and commitee, or because you think it is actually more important than what the people whom you are so kindly building all these facilities for are going to think of them?


----------



## RobH

ArtNouveau said:


> I'd say this is more a white elephant than Beijing. It was made to be reduced- as such the materials that would have been taken down will not last..all well and good
> Until the ODA goes back on its word and turns an ugly, temporary, athletics stadium into a permanent football stadium. The temporary sections will of course have to be replaced costing even more money
> Ironic that by initially trying to avoid creating a white elephant, they created the fattest one of them all. Now whenever i hear the word "legacy" I just think sugarcoated hypocrisy


Please learn your facts. The ODA didn't go back on its word, the ODA has nothing to do with this. The ODA is the body responsible for building the venues, not legacy.

The Mayor decided it was better to sell the stadium off than try to make the 25k athletics legacy actually work. The OPLC was then tasked with finding a buyer. That process collapsed when West Ham/Newham's bid was seen to be reliant on arguably illegal loans and a new process to find a tenant rather than a buyer is now only just starting. It amazes me that, since nobody yet knows exactly what the legacy will be, you can say this is a white elephant, let alone the biggest one of them all. :lol: I'm not going to argue the process of sorting the stadium legacy hasn't been a mess but that doesn't mean the final legacy will be a mess. Let's _wait and see_ what becomes of it shall we?

Beijing's Stadium is strange case. If they're happy with it being a museum and a tourist attraction and it's making them money then I suppose technically it isn't a white elephant. But it is very, very sad to see one of the most awe inspiring stadiums in the world not hosting sporting events (or at least not with any regularity; I think they've had two in there since 2008). It's a monument to "2008" and very little else. So in that sense, it's very easy to disagree with Copperknickers when he says it's difficult to tell which is the communist country and which is the Western democracy. An overblown statement of the power of the state which has no sporting legacy but which encourages local pilgramages is about as communist as you can get.



Copperknickers said:


> It's not exactly awe-inspiring. Out of this development and Beijing, you'd be pretty hard pressed to tell which was the Third World Communist utilitarian country and which was the supposedly Rich First World country. The shopping centre looks like something out of some third rate city suburb in America, the housing is disgracefully uninteresting, and the Stadium couldn't be any less cheapskatey and tacky. I know it's tough times but surely we want to promote tourism: if I wanted to see stupid looking sculptures, commie blocks and ridiculous attempts at making landscape look like some new Japanese car concept, I'd go to North Korea.


The village comparison is irrelevent. Beijing's village was more flatpack than London's but guess what, nobody saw it on TV. The TV cameras in London's Games won't focus on the village either. In London's case the proof of the pudding will be in the legacy and I suspect the flats will sell off quite quickly. The shopping centre is a big Westfield and is _nothing_ to do with the Olympic development other than being next door to it so I don't see how you can criticise the Olympic organisers based on this.

As for how the stadium looks, let's wait for the wrap to be installed before we make any final judgements on the exterior, because that's a hugely important element that is not yet there. Interally, it's stunning - a match for Athens' and trumping Beijing's dark repressive interior in my opinion - and will make a superb Olympic Stadium. The interior matters more than the exterior to be honest. That's what we'll be seeing most of.

The rest of the architecture in the Park is either temporary, not meant to be stand-out (the handball arena) or by world class architects (velodrome and aquatics centre).

It's not as awe-inspiring as a lot of Beijing's set-piece statements, but it's still very good. Rio will follow London and from what I've seen they're not going to come close to matching a lot of Beijing's architecture either. Their stadium for the 100m final - an event you claim above requires world-class architecture - is a fairly non-descript 60,000 seat athletics stadium which in my opinion doesn't look as good as London's Stadium. But I've no doubt they'll host a superb Games with a brilliant atmosphere.

And I doubt the 2020 host will come close to Beijing either, unless the IOC deins to choose Doha which would horrify me but no doubt please your own aesthetic sensibilities because they're one of the few countries that also goes in for architectural dick-size competitions. If you're going to judge every future host based on Beijing's ridiculously overblown standards you'll probably be constantly dissapointed, sorry.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Alot of people don't realise that London has more well known existing venues then Beijing. Why else does London get to host more international and national sports events then Beijing. Beijing was very militaristic and staged, London will be more natural, 'human' and more fun. Besides beijing can't compete with our existing and historical venues:

Wimbledon
Lords Cricket ground
Wembley
Horse Guards Parade
Greenwhich Park
The O2 arena
Exce Arena
Earls Court
Wembley Arena etc etc

Besides I prefer our velodrome, aquatics centre and landscaping (which you still have to wait for summer to get the full effect). I also think our Olympic stadium will surprise alot of people (if you look at it closely you could see the stadium is almost on an island surrounded by water. So I wouldn't knock it until we see London in action. 

I also think if we had a poll of people around the world asking them were would they have a better time for the Olympics, Beijing or London? I would think most would say London. Beijing was such a controlled environment, everything was so staged and kind of sucked out the human nature of the games. So all in all even during the worst recession I think London is doing great and I wouldn't change it for Beijing. Don't judge London while it is still a building site in the winter. Wait until the Games in the Summer.

Oh and we should ALL count ourselves lucky we are even getting a chance to see the progress through photos or in person. In Beijing photos were hard to come by let alone being allowed to be on the actual site.


----------



## DarJoLe

Seriously, this time next year if anyone is still coming back and saying Beijing was a better Games than London's, simply because of the architecture of the stadium, then they really are bonkers.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates, it's looking wonderful! :applause:


----------



## jerseyboi

*London capital of world for year 2012 / City of the Prime Meridian Line*


----------



## SO143

Olympic Park Afternoon by Nigel Lomas, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

nice photo...


----------



## jerseyboi

*'Glittering' 2012 start for London*

A dazzling fireworks display is expected to attract up to 250,000 people to London to welcome in the new year.
The London Eye will be the focal point for the pyrotechnics, which Boris Johnson said would be a fitting way to mark the start of an "extraordinary" year for the city.
A "quirky" and "surprising" show has been planned, the Mayor of London's office added.
There will be some 12,000 fireworks, producing 50,000 projectiles, launched during the display, which is triggered by Big Ben's chimes and lasts for 11 minutes and 15 seconds.
Mr Johnson said: "A glittering display will light up the sky to herald the start of 2012, the most extraordinary and exciting year we are likely to see in our lifetime in this city.
"We will stage an incredible Olympic and Paralympic Games, which will put us in the global spotlight and spur the long-term rejuvenation of east London and bring benefits to the whole capital.
"From the magic of the Games, to the Diamond Jubilee, and the London 2012 Festival to our own outdoor arts festival, we will welcome the world with thrilling events in every corner of the capital, to create a summer like no other."
Describing the planned show, a spokesman from the Mayor of London's office said: "Without wanting to give too much away, it describes London: diverse, quirky, surprising, evolving, inspirational. There is a nod to the nostalgic past, but, like the city, it is very contemporary and of course it looks ahead to an amazing year for the capital."
London-themed songs will accompany the fireworks, which are expected to be watched on television by millions of people around the world.
Those travelling to the Southbank to see the pyrotechnics have been warned that visibility may not be good. Gareth Harvey, a forecaster with MeteoGroup, the weather division of the Press Association, said: "It looks like it will be cloudy on the night but temperatures should remain mild, with the chance of a few spots of drizzle."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...x8UuHkWdJxZSz41PA?docId=N0712661325248219746A


----------



## jerseyboi

*approaching 200 day mark* and the Start of 2012.


----------



## jerseyboi

*London will be first City to the host games three times!*


----------



## Lion007

Wonderful projects. Congredulation.


----------



## triodegradable2

I repeat , my good it is gonna be a dream ! Greets From Bs As Argentina , and good new year ! :cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi

Big Ben Explodes......






*For first time Big Ben exploded to mark London as the Olympic host city*


----------



## jerseyboi

200- days to go-London 2012 Olympics: Britain 'on track' for Games legacy at 200 days to go landmark, says David Cameron
David Cameron marked the 200-day countdown to the Olympics opening ceremony by insisting Britain is "on track" to secure a lasting legacy from London 2012. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...0-days-to-go-landmark-says-David-Cameron.html


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 Today - Lets Have A Look....*


----------



## RobH

Stunning video!


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## Boriska




----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## Boriska

No... I don't think so.

[frenchicken]I don't agree[/frenchicken]


----------



## jerseyboi

InsideLondon2012 said:


> Here's how it looks as of yesterday...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/sets/72157628814635249/


 Very good Gallery.


----------



## nycldnboy

jerseyboi said:


> Looks ok to me.


That looks nice and green, but the buildings are quite boring


----------



## jerseyboi

nycldnboy said:


> That looks nice and green, but the buildings are quite boring


You think Aquatics center is boring?


----------



## Luca111-_

jerseyboi said:


> You think Aquatics center is boring?


I like it.
:cheers: :cheers2:


----------



## jerseyboi

Count down clock.


----------



## SO143

the park needs more colourful flowers and plants imo! 



















^^ like these for eg :yes:


----------



## jerseyboi

Its going to! our flower season not stated yet! and the British love Gardens.
Part of park will have international plant section! because Brits love to collect Plants.
Several Gardens in the Park:yes:


----------



## Bricken Ridge

jerseyboi said:


>



aren't the tickets sold out yet?


----------



## PortoNuts

*2012 Cable Car* going at a fast pace. 

by *meharris75*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Design team named for Olympic International Quarter *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BDP, Gensler, Pringle Brandon Drew, TP Bennett and Woods Bagot have been chosen to design the new £1.3 billion commercial district on the edge of the Olympic Park in Stratford City.*
> 
> Backed by a joint venture between Lend Lease and London & Continental Railways, the International Quarter (TIQ) project will be one of the UK’s largest mixed-use developments and will include 370,000m² of office space, a new hotel and 350 homes.
> 
> The developers launched the search for architects on the project, hailed as a ‘new commercial district for London’, last year (AJ 21.07.2011).
> 
> Mark Dickinson, managing director development of EMEA, Lend Lease: ‘There is no other site in London like TIQ where an occupier can create a completely bespoke office building, tailored exactly to their business needs. The quarter will create work environments that motivate and empower employees. Expect something innovative and refreshing.’
> 
> Christopher Bennie, principal director at TP Bennett, said: ‘We have the opportunity to create a new generation of sustainable office buildings, designed to be thermally and spatially efficient, yet sufficiently flexible to attract a range of occupiers and accommodate their changing needs over time. By looking to the future and challenging orthodoxies, TIQ can become an exemplar with a strong sense of place, attractive in which to live and work”.
> 
> Earle Arney, global director of workplace at Woods Bagot, said: ‘The International Quarter will be a game-changer; not just for London but for Europe. TIQ gives London the opportunity to step-ahead of many world cities by providing an innovative workplace that is designed from the inside out.’
> 
> Outline planning consent has already been secured for the scheme around the Westfeld shopping centre and construction is expected to start after the Games, in early 2013, when the site will be handed over by Olympic Delivery Authority.
> 
> The first offices are expected to complete in 2015.


http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...olympic-international-quarter/8625976.article


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Velodrome*

by *Frankus Maximus*.


----------



## SO143

by *j.cuzzy*































































by j.cuzzy


----------



## jerseyboi

---


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent pics up there, the Velodrome is definitely my favourite venue.


----------



## Hindustani

PortoNuts said:


> Excellent pics up there, the Velodrome is definitely my favourite venue.


It looks decent but looks like built with '80s decade technology. It lacks "zing" to it. Its passable.


----------



## wjfox

*many posts deleted*

Please stay on topic and stop trolling.

This thread is for news, updates and discussions about the London Olympic Park.


----------



## Cristovão471

jerseyboi said:


>


what a crap job at photoshop, you can see the different black boxes....


----------



## jerseyboi

Cristovão471 said:


> what a crap job at photoshop, you can see the different black boxes....


^^ think it was my poor transfer of the image.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## bgdrewsif

Cristovão471 said:


> what a crap job at photoshop, you can see the different black boxes....


wow... you're right, i didn't notice till i turned up the brightness on my macbook but it is very noticeable on a digital platform... I don't know how it would show up in print however... But yes, very amateurish... I did better in HS desktop publishing class back in 2000-2001...


----------



## jerseyboi

*Giant Crayons a draw for Olympic Park*


















http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...30/Giant-Crayons-a-draw-for-Olympic-Park.html


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012's 'unofficial embassies' revealed*
everal countries have laid their claim on the London buildings they will use as unofficial embassies during the London 2012 Olympics.

The London landmarks to be used for business, diplomacy and parties include Alexandra Palace which will become Holland House and the Museum of London which will transform into German House.

Antony Robbins, from the museum, said: "You can really have fun. It's a place where people can spread out and report back what's happening here in London to the folks back home in Germany."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17030930


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## city_thing

Cristovão471 said:


> what a crap job at photoshop, you can see the different black boxes....


I think it was made by Jerseyboi.


----------



## Eastern37

This one is really bad too! There is a black box that you can see right next to the "hand" on the left side...........


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

jerseyboi said:


> *Giant Crayons a draw for Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...30/Giant-Crayons-a-draw-for-Olympic-Park.html


:cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

provocative logo! :cripes:


----------



## jerseyboi

London Olympics Bus


----------



## moustache

So ugly and cheap .


----------



## SO143

i reckon that something is better than nothing! 

i always try to be optimistic, imo the olympic park needs more colourful things (including flowers, plants, electronic billboards etc)

therefore i suppose this is a great addition


----------



## Bigcat

jerseyboi said:


> *London 2012's 'unofficial embassies' revealed*
> everal countries have laid their claim on the London buildings they will use as unofficial embassies during the London 2012 Olympics.
> 
> The London landmarks to be used for business, diplomacy and parties include Alexandra Palace which will become Holland House and the Museum of London which will transform into German House.
> 
> Antony Robbins, from the museum, said: "You can really have fun. It's a place where people can spread out and report back what's happening here in London to the folks back home in Germany."
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17030930


The Dutch place is going to be Heineken House, so there should be plenty of booze flowing up there


----------



## scalatrava89

moustache said:


> So ugly and cheap .


Ideal for birds to perch and crap all over though. So not all bad.


----------



## RobH

As an "artwork" it's pretty tacky, as mooring posts for canal boats - which is what they also are - they're quite nice and fit in with the "Southbank" / festival feel they're going for in the South of the Park. I'd quite like to see them from the bridges or from the Park itself. Nobody is going to see them that close up in reality.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## moustache

About the pen, The idea is good, the realisation is very bad ...


----------



## RobH

Do better than this how? These are mooring posts for canal boats. The photos above have been taken super close-up, but in reality - to people in the Park - they'll be little splashes of colour along the canal, nothing more. And for people using the canal, they're somewhere to tie up their boats. Talk about an overreaction.

As for whose idea it was, there is an article linked underneath, but I don't expect you've bothered reading that have you?


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## Willrocks10

jerseyboi said:


> *Giant Crayons a draw for Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...30/Giant-Crayons-a-draw-for-Olympic-Park.html


They are quite fancy! :rofl:


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012: Handover of Weymouth and Portland sailing village*
The Weymouth and Portland Sailing Village in Dorset will be officially handed over to the London 2012 organisers later.

The Olympic and Paralympic sailing events will take place in Weymouth Bay and Portland Harbour this summer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17056476


----------



## Daniel_Loves_London

SO143 said:


> :cheers:


This is not fun hno:

I love London :bowtie:


----------



## Daniel_Loves_London

SO143 said:


> :cheers:


http://i43.tinypic.com/akgaxe.jpg
This is not fun hno:

I love London :bowtie:


----------



## soup or man

A lot of what London is doing for these Olympics reminds me of what LA did in 1984. Colorful banners and art pieces everywhere. The art that went up around LA was called 'festive federalism.'










































I wouldn't doubt that London looked at LA at how to dress up a city for the Olympics as I see quite a few similarities.


----------



## DarJoLe

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## soup or man

Dude it was 1984. Pastels and gaudy was in.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## RobH

Lots of pics of velodrome appearing on Twitter tonight

https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/velodrome twitpic


----------



## trott007

Wow.. !!
I love this Design of olympic village....


----------



## jerseyboi

The Olympic Velodrome









http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/17074879


----------



## Andre_idol

Architect´s daughter: Daddy why not some crayons on the Olympic Park canals?!!! 
Dad: Yeah...Why not?

It looks rather cool for the grey town


----------



## OneMelbGuy

> Poor taste gold medal goes to LA.


You think?

The design for L.A. booths and associated materials won many awards for the design agency that developed it. It reflected, as is obvious, 80s post modernism and employed the brilliant contrasts of hot pastels that were popular in the Memphis Style, developed by the Memphis Group. With LA's tight budget the design agency created striking booths and pillared walkways that could be created cheaply out of cardboard tubes, flats, canvas, and piping. It was an inspired solution given that officially not a penny of government money was to be used for the project. Unlike British taxpayers who will be paying for theirs for decades.

Let's hope London can pull off something half as impressive in a design sense. The look and style in LA flowed seamlessly from posters to ticketing to boothing to art pieces. NO Olympics since LA has pulled that design singularity: it's all been 'bitsy'. In LA, the *cohesive visual look* of the Olympics across venues through this relatively inexpensive branding work was deeply impressive. 

I've been trying to avert my eyes from the Olympics and Diamond Jubilee logos ever since I saw them, so I have low expectations for the UK but am keeping an open mind.


----------



## RobH

I'd not seen those pictures from LA before. Obviously the colour palette and logo are quite different but these really do remind me of glimpses I've seen of London's look book:


----------



## jerseyboi

26123167


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## jerseyboi

33772623


----------



## RobH

The logo launch event was one of 2012's biggest mistakes in my opinion. They launched it in a big dark room, told us all the amazing applications it could have and then left it for ages without proving to us what it could do. They should have launched some kind of interactive website to go with it, beamed it around London in lights, or something, anything which allowed people to _engage_ with it from the outset. As it was it was left cold which was a mistake, especially for a logo as challanging as this one.

Rio's logo launch party was done really well by contrast and got people engaged with their logo from the off.


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic Stadium designed to be changed. Giant Meccano set


----------



## bgdrewsif

jerseyboi said:


> Olympic Stadium designed to be changed. Giant Meccano set


What does _that_ mean???


----------



## Eastern37

Say what?????!


----------



## jerseyboi

The Run Sculpture in the Olympic Park
Image by Andy Wilkes









The Olympic Stadium
Image by Andy Wilkes


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic Velodrome 
Image by Andy Wilkes


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Massive, modern and wonderful.


----------



## SoHype!

RobH said:


> I'd not seen those pictures from LA before. Obviously the colour palette and logo are quite different but these really do remind me of glimpses I've seen of London's look book:


:scouserd:


----------



## Kaufmann

oh my fu... good, it looks so excessive and soopy, sry London but that is bulltshit: Ohno:


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic Velodrome 
Image by Andy Wilkes


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Kaufmann said:


> oh my fu... good, it looks so excessive and soopy, sry London but that is bulltshit: Ohno:


Errm you do know half those pics are of Los Angeles 84 and those pics of London are just artists impression from the brochure to show what items can be put up. The local councils will then choose what street decorations they wish to use. You can't judge it until it's reality. I've actually seen teasers of what my local authority will be putting up, and it actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## DarJoLe

sgroutage said:


> i dispute the design cohesion of the brand and venues.


I don't.


----------



## PAKONE

Excellent updates! Can't wait.. loving the red bus!


----------



## herzellaV

Beautiful really beautiful...


----------



## jerseyboi

DarJoLe said:


> The photos speak for themselves. Absolutely stunning from even the wings. what's really weird (and quite the architectural moment) is seeing essentially the outside of a building inside. Even being at the same level as the roof is a fantastic experience. Everything just feels so intimate and completely deceiving how structural massive it is. I love how obvious it is what is permanent and temporary, and the commentary made mention of this fact when it talked about the design of the building.
> 
> The diving was excellent as well, but all eyes were on the stunning venue. I don't think I'll ever tire of visiting.


kool


----------



## jonnyboy

the divers on the top platform look like their in darkness!!! could do with a tweek on the lighting!!! other than that, fantastic! going to the athletics on the second tuesday and cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## OtAkAw

Are they pushing forth with the "wrap" on the Olympic Stadium?


----------



## James8686

After the Games the Olympic Park will be transformed into the largest urban park created in Europe for more than 150 years

Correct me if I am wrong, but the biggest urban park in Europe won't be -after 2012- the Hellenikon Metropolitan Park in Athens (1,000 acres)?


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic Stadium


----------



## SO143

London 2012 Olympic Stadium and East Cross Route - aerial shot from plane window by mattk1979, on Flickr


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Learn to read! Above the picture it says "Cable Car" so I'm guessing it's for....uh.....the cable car! hno:


----------



## Bigcat

Yep we are having a cable car, here is a link to the UK forum which will tell you all about it. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1165601&page=34

It is far nicer to be helpful than a patronising wanker


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

Nice one to have the Olympic Rings on a barge.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Queen to annouce Olympics open*
> 
> *The Queen has confirmed she will join the Duke of Edinburgh in opening London 2012 at the Olympic Stadium on July 27.*
> 
> With less than 150 days until the start of the Games, the Queen unveiled the final plaque in a 60km walking and cycling Jubilee Greenway route that surrounds the Olympic Park on Wednesday.
> 
> On Wednesday it was also confirmed Her Majesty will open the Paralympics on August 29, again alongside Prince Philip. It will be the second time she has opened the Olympics - she opened the 1976 Games in Montreal - and the first time she has opened a Paralympics.
> 
> London 2012 chairman Lord Coe said: "This summer we will be hosting the largest Paralympic Games ever and the opening ceremony on August 29 will be a fantastic event.
> 
> "The Paralympic Games will undoubtedly be a time of extraordinary pride for our nation, and it is fitting that Her Majesty will declare us under way."
> 
> International Paralympic Committee president Sir Philip Craven added: "I am delighted that Her Majesty the Queen will be opening the Paralympic Games, further underlining the significance and status of these Games, not just to the Commonwealth but to the whole world."
> 
> The 2012 opening ceremony is being orchestrated by artistic director Danny Boyle, while it is yet to be decided who will light the Olympic flame.


http://www.espn.co.uk/london-olympics-2012/sport/story/138738.html


----------



## irving1903

Bigcat said:


> Yep we are having a cable car, here is a link to the UK forum which will tell you all about it.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1165601&page=34
> 
> It is far nicer to be helpful than a patronising wanker


Far nicer indeed. 

I usually keep tabs on whats going on for the games and I just never saw anything about it. Thanks for the link. I think I'll venture to the UK forum more frequently now.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## wawd

*London Cable Car Construction*

i think this deserves it's own thread in this sub-forum. i'll set one up...


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 Olympic Stadium*





















































POPULOUS ARCHITECTS


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## wawd

love that last photo


----------



## SO143

By *George Rex*

*London Aquatics Centre / Exterior*

_
London Aquatics Centre / Exterior by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / Exterior #2 by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / Exterior #3 by George Rex, on Flickr_



*London Aquatics Centre / Interior*

_
London Aquatics Centre / top lighting by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / Interior by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / Main Pool by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / wall lighting by George Rex, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre / Diving Pool by George Rex, on Flickr_


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ Some great shots there. Managed to catch alot of the detail of the Aquatics centre.


----------



## jerseyboi

*After the Games*


----------



## hella good

I think i prefer it after the Olympics, it seems to fit together slightly better. although im not saying the existing one is bad, not at all


----------



## RobH

Oh, it fits together a lot better! But that's not surprising. Massive gathering areas for all the ticket holders, big spaces for security checks. big spaces for temporary seating etc. all take up a lot of room. That video also has the housing developments that will be created post-Games in it. It'll be a good few years before it all looks like that. The big area of low-rise housing next to the velodrome (where the temporary basketball arena is at the moment) will be the first plot to be developed.


----------



## danielmanangon

*Nice design!*

it is amazing how sports can join people over the country. Besides sport itself, turism, hospitality and of course construction. Nice post!


----------



## danielmanangon

Lo mejor del mundo!


----------



## Сталин

Nice images!


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

RMB2007 said:


> From rabinal on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rabinal/6815098672/


kool


----------



## RobH

RobH said:


> As an "artwork" it's pretty tacky, as mooring posts for canal boats - which is what they also are - they're quite nice and fit in with the "Southbank" / festival feel they're going for in the South of the Park. I'd quite like to see them from the bridges or from the Park itself. Nobody is going to see them that close up in reality.


Wouldn't normally quote myself, but in answer to my own question:

http://www.london2012.com/webcams/olympic-park-2012-gardens.php

The photos on page 144 of this thread make these things look a lot bigger than they actually are, when in reality as this new webcam shows, they're really just little splashes of colour.


----------



## SO143

http://www.forbes.com/sites/freddreier/2012/03/10/london-olympics-could-cost-taxpayers-17b/

*London Olympics Could Cost Taxpayers $17 billion*

How much will the Brits spend on their upcoming Olympics? The tally won’t be available until weeks after the final medal ceremony (for Men’s Handball, of course). But already government agencies are squabbling over the projected public cost of the games, which looks primed to soar above $15 billion.

In one camp sits the Commons Public Accounts Committee, the agency charged with overseeing government expenditures. On Friday it released a scathing report saying it expects the full cost for taxpayers to be $17 billion, about $3.1 billion over budget.

“The public sector funding package is close to being used up and we are concerned about whether the running of the games will be held within budget,” said Margaret Hodge, the committee’s chairman.

In the other is the Department for Culture, Media and Sport, which says the games’ cost to taxpayers should come in at around $14.5 billion, the approximate budget that was agreed upon in 2009.

Security costs have added to the bottom line. In December the London Olympic Organizing Committee (LOCOG) more than doubled the number of security guards from 10,000 to 23,700, which equated to an added $420 million cost.

But the DCMS is not counting one sizable line item, the$1.23 billion spent on buying the 180 square acre swath of land in east London, which houses the Olympic Park and Europe’s largest urban shopping mall. The area is being built by Australian developer Westfield. The plan is to transform the area into a huge mixed-use development zone, which will include the largest urban park built in Europe in the last 150 years, and then use revenue from home sales rents to pay for the land purchase.

“The cost of buying the land was excluded because the public purse would be reimbursed by selling it off after the games,” said a spokesperson for DCMS.

The $14.5 billion also overlooks about $1.3 billion in “legacy spending,” which included a government plan to get 2 million Britons more active by 2013. The government scrapped the plan in January.

Whether the two line items are included in the final tally is yet to be seen. But it does not change the fact that the projected cost is almost four times higher than the initial $3.7 billion budget that was discussed in 2005. Or the fact that only about $156 million remains of the $14.5 billion in taxpayer cash earmarked for Olympic spending, with the opening ceremonies just five months away. Or that the former 2012 Olympic chief thinks it could go as high as $31 billion.


----------



## masterpaul

Why didnt they go with the other removable structure design for the olympic stadium?


----------



## Lezuck




----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

_
Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr


Thames River Police Boarding Teams in Olympics Security Exercise, London by Defence Images, on Flickr_





*MPs take shot at south London Olympic missile plans*

Ministry of Defence accused of high-handed approach as it confirms it is evaluating sites for missile defences

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/mar/13/south-london-olympic-missile-plans

_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6983270299/ by 11sgrr6, on Flickr


l25_40154010 by GODDAMNINT, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6983270939/ by Swiss_rapier_missile, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6837146986/ by Bloodhound_SAM, on Flickr_


defense minster announced that Airborne early warning and control aircraft and other surface to air defense systems will be provided for the olympic security

*Our Olympic eye in the sky: Inside the RAF's airborne command centre that will guard Britain against terror threat during 2012 Games*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-guard-Britain-terror-threat-2012-Games.html














































*Strike force: Two British Royal Air Force Typhoon FGR4 aircraft fly over RAF Waddington near Lincoln, will form part of the force to counter terrorist threats during the Olympics. The £125m twin-engine Typhoon are the RAF's multi-role fighter meaning they can carryout air-to-ground bombing raids as well as engage other aircraft in a dog fight*











RAF E3D Sentry AWACS. by *swalflish, on Flickr



> The armed forces have been keen to show off their capability to counter terrorism in the build up to the Games.
> Around 100 marines and 50 officers rehearsed a string of high-speed drills amid fears attackers could use the waterways to launch onslaughts on London landmarks, earlier this year.
> 
> About 50 marine police officers in rigid inflatables and fast response boats were joined by up to 100 military personnel and a Royal Navy Lynx helicopter for the exercises.
> 
> The Thames runs directly past the O2 Arena, which will be known as the North Greenwich Arena for the purpose of the Games, when it will host events including gymnastics. The river will also be used to transport tourists between venues via water buses and a new cable car.
> Typhoon jets and HMS Ocean, the largest ship in the Royal Navy’s fleet, will eventually be deployed to protect the London 2012 Games along with up to 13,500 military personnel.


----------



## Eastern37

A bit overboard.........


----------



## jerseyboi

*Duchess of Cambridge visits the Olympic Park today.*


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 Athletes Village *


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

RobH said:


> From the brilliant Jason Hawkes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...hotographs-by-Jason-Hawkes.html?frame=2168457


Kool !


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


----------



## jerseyboi

*The Legacy*


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking excellent. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

_
12 March 2012 11 by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


12 March 2012 63 by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr_


----------



## jerseyboi

Olympic Ambassadors and uniforms.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ons-8000-strong-volunteer-army-for-Games.html


----------



## jerseyboi

*The Olympic Torch Relay, street by street.*

http://www.london2012.com/homepage-feature/

Main Relay map http://www.london2012.com/olympic-torch-relay-map


----------



## jerseyboi

---


----------



## Same17

Excellent video you posted march 6th Jerseyboi. Where do you find this stuff?
Certainly looks like they are cramming the new housing into every square inch of the allocated land. I know most of this is still not designed as yet (?), but hope the 60s style housing on the site of the basketball stadium will look better.


----------



## jerseyboi

Same17 said:


> Excellent video you posted march 6th Jerseyboi. Where do you find this stuff?
> Certainly looks like they are cramming the new housing into every square inch of the allocated land. I know most of this is still not designed as yet (?), but hope the 60s style housing on the site of the basketball stadium will look better.


Legacy company http://www.legacycompany.co.uk/


----------



## jerseyboi

The Olympic Torch Relay uniform


----------



## jerseyboi

from bbc


----------



## jerseyboi

British team kit.


----------



## LondonFox

Still so much to do.... will it all be finished?


----------



## acc521

Yes.


----------



## PortoNuts

LondonFox said:


> Still so much to do.... will it all be finished?


This has been ahead of schedule almost from the start.


----------



## TJinLondon

LondonFox said:


> Still so much to do.... will it all be finished?


Definitely  Most of the venues are complete and have already held events (such as the Aquatics Centre and Velodrome for example).

The Olympic Stadium opens on May 5 with a special event to mark 2,012 hours until the start of the Games (I have tickets to that, quite excited!).

So all ahead of schedule


----------



## Mr.Underground

I'll come to London for Easter holidays and I'm interested to know if is possible to visit the Olympics Park or is closed to the visitor.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^It's possible to visit the Park in bus tours.


----------



## Mr.Underground

PortoNuts said:


> ^^It's possible to visit the Park in bus tours.


http://golondon.about.com/od/london2012olympics/a/Olympic-Park-Tour.htm


----------



## PortoNuts

by e.a.murray.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6863028048/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143

omg i am speechless, that thing looks so futuristic mg:


----------



## SO143

*TIQ Stratford City looking South East March 2012











TIQ Stratford City looking East 











TIQ Stratford City from above the stadium











TIQ Stratford City and Park











When The Stratford City is completed











Shopping Centre at night








*

Photo credit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiqstratfordcity/


----------



## SO143




----------



## jerseyboi

Athletes village








from and see more http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/7017923663/in/photostream/


----------



## jerseyboi

*Weymouth seafront tower takes shape ahead of Olympics*
Video > http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17525359


----------



## SO143

these mascots are incredibly stylish lol! my favourite one is mandeville


----------



## jerseyboi

*2012 legacy plans 'raise the bar'*
(UKPA) 
London 2012's legacy plans have "raised the bar" for future Olympic hosts, International Olympic Committee (IOC) president Jacques Rogge said.
He is in Britain to get updates on Games preparations from Prime Minister David Cameron, Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt, London 2012 chairman Lord Coe and sports minister Hugh Robertson as IOC inspectors begin their final three-day visit before the Games begin in July.
His Downing Street meeting with Mr Cameron includes an action plan from which both Government and organisers hope to secure long-term benefits from staging the Games in Stratford, east London.
Mr Rogge said: "London has raised the bar on how to deliver a lasting legacy.
"We can already see tangible results in the remarkable regeneration of east London.
"This great historical city has created a legacy blueprint for future Games hosts."
Mr Rogge will also meet 2000 Olympic heptathlon champion Denise Lewis, former Olympic sprinters Darren Campbell and Jason Gardener, plus double Paralympic swimming gold medallist Ellie Simmonds, who are the newly named ambassadors for the Sainsbury's School Games.
The Princess Royal and Mr Cameron will later host a Downing Street reception for youngsters who are involved in the event.
Up to 1,600 schoolchildren are competing in this multi-sport competition, which includes disability contests, with the finals taking place at the Olympic Park in May.
The success of the legacy plans is not guaranteed but the tricky issue has been "built into the DNA of London 2012", according to Mr Cameron as the Government also published its legacy blueprint, entitled Beyond 2012.


----------



## LondonFox

I just returned from Beijing a few weeks ago and can safely say... that there was zero legacy there... its like a ghost town.

Closed shops, empty buildings, derelict streets... security stop you touching any of the sculptures or taking photos of stuff.. 

The birds nest stadium was actually quite underwhelming 'in the flesh' too... not sure what all of the fuss was over it.


----------



## rozer2012

Thanks for the nice pics.


----------



## PortoNuts

Post 2978: fantastic :cheers2:


----------



## Lad 2011

jerseyboi said:


> *Weymouth seafront tower takes shape ahead of Olympics*
> Video > http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17525359


LOL wtf?


----------



## jerseyboi

*Rogge says London is blueprint for future*
From the *Chinadaily!*

Britain's Prime Minister David Cameron (C) and Chair of the London 2012 Organizing Committee (LOCOG) Sebastian Coe listen, as International Olympic Committee (IOC) president Jacques Rogge (L) speaks during a news conference at 10 Downing Street in London March 28, 2012. [Photo/Agencies]
LONDON - London 2012 will be a blueprint for future Olympic Games, IOC president Jacques Rogge said on Wednesday ahead of a three-day inspection of the venues.
"London has raised the bar on how to deliver a lasting legacy," Rogge told a news conference alongside British Prime Minister David Cameron.
"We can already see tangible results in the remarkable regeneration of East London. This great historical city has created a legacy blueprint for future Games hosts."

Rogge met Cameron at Downing Street to discuss preparations for the Games which start on July 27 and met several London 2012 ambassadors including former heptathlete Denise Lewis.
The inspection visit by the IOC, the last one scheduled before the start of the Games, coincides with the publication of the Government's new legacy blueprint.
"Legacy has been built into the DNA of London 2012," Cameron said. "But by definition, of course, the true legacy of London 2012 lies in the future.
"Though much has been done, I am acutely aware that the drive to embed and secure the benefits of London 2012 is still to come. That is our biggest challenge. It's also our greatest opportunity."
from http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2012-03/29/content_14943107.htm


----------



## Pilkington Glass

I hadn't actually seen these images - certainly interesting to say the least!


----------



## LondonFox

Good news.


----------



## SO143

*Royal Navy's Type 23 Frigate "HMS St Albans" Is Ready To Defend*

_
HMS St Albans by Vickie Flores (Wapping), on Flickr


HMS St Albans by Vickie Flores (Wapping), on Flickr


HMS St Albans by Vickie Flores (Wapping), on Flickr


HMS St Albans by Vickie Flores (Wapping), on Flickr_


----------



## jerseyboi

*London is ready to welcome the world! IOC give Games seal of approval after final inspection*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...-approval-final-inspection.html#ixzz1qbhgFNNa


----------



## SO143




----------



## jerseyboi

*London 'on way to gold': Games get top marks after final inspection*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...mes-set-win-award-hoasting.html#ixzz1qh1IAWKi


----------



## jerseyboi

*First test event*








from bbc


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Any reason why the seats have gone from the right of the stadium?


----------



## jerseyboi

Steel City Suburb said:


> Any reason why the seats have gone from the right of the stadium?


It will be fitted out for the media and Press.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Read above post........


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## azlasisi7

those mascots are cool


----------



## jerseyboi

*Nurse* said:


> Today I visited the Olympic Stadium. They let me clamber all over it, so here are my views of the park from the rafters. They are all through a fine grill, so the corners are lost, but I think it gives new views.


Wow!


----------



## jerseyboi

*Bond, Games Bond for London 2012*

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/bond-games-bond-for-london-2012/story-fn7mjoe2-1226315940956

*London 2012: Daniel Craig to open Olympics as James Bond*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/apr/02/london-2012-daniel-craig-olympics-bond


----------



## PortoNuts

jerseyboi said:


> Wow!


Exceptional views. :cheers2:


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012: British Airways Olympics dove plane unveiled*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17565838


----------



## Pilkington Glass

jerseyboi said:


> Wow!


Fantastic! So they let you climb all over it? Some great shots right there!


----------



## LondonFox

Great shots!


----------



## tuten

jerseyboi said:


> *Bond, Games Bond for London 2012*
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/bond-games-bond-for-london-2012/story-fn7mjoe2-1226315940956
> 
> *London 2012: Daniel Craig to open Olympics as James Bond*
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/apr/02/london-2012-daniel-craig-olympics-bond


Surely an April fools?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

From the London Forum




RMB2007 said:


> From steeverington on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steeverington/6894011428/
> 
> From jeffowenphotos on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffowenphoto/6893200174/


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 Olympics: Tracey Emin unveils British Airways 'Dove' plane for Games
Artist Tracey Emin unveiled the first of a set of special British Airways Olympics-inspired planes today.*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ils-British-Airways-Dove-plane-for-Games.html


----------



## SO143

both olympic village and stratford city are fantastic, i really like those new shops around westfield shopping centre, but the current stratford station is not so great like kings cross or st pancreas (i can't spell) stations 


DSCN0109 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0101 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0106 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSCN0092 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0091 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0090 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0089 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0087 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0086 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0083 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0082 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0080 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0079 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0113 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0095 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0094 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0097 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0096 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0098 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0099 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

Excellent images in and around Westfield but it's looking a little like a ghost town! No doubt it will be manic come the Olympics.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very comprehensive tour, Stratford already has a fresh face, with or without the Olympics.


----------



## jerseyboi

* Waterpolo Arena complete*
















from London 2012


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:



jerseyboi said:


> * Waterpolo Arena complete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from London 2012


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *London 2012: Olympic Park runners finish race*
> 
> *Five thousand runners have taken part in a race at London's Olympic Park, becoming the first people to cross the new stadium's finish line.*
> 
> Members of the public, athletes and celebrities completed the five-mile run around the park.
> 
> Tommy Davis, 26, from Loughborough, was the first runner across the line in 25 minutes 11 seconds. Stuart Bloor, from Crewe, was the first wheelchair racer.
> 
> Model Nell McAndrew was first woman in a personal best time of 29:21.
> 
> Mr Davis said afterwards: "It's such a great opportunity to have been able to take part," he said. The park looks fantastic and I'll feel great watching the games knowing I've crossed the first line."
> 
> People were picked at random from almost 43,000 entrants from around the UK who joined the National Lottery event.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17546859


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## DominoCity

Really massive, great progress. Well done!


----------



## jerseyboi

*Welcome to the East End Riviera
Newham is getting yachts, palm trees and champagne for the Games*

See > http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/london/welcome-to-the-east-end-riviera-7618522.html










and http://www.formansfishisland.com/dining-experience/ffi_riviera.html East End Riviera


----------



## SO143

*London 2012: British Airways Olympics dove plane unveiled*


----------



## SO143

> *Grander, sleeker, busier: London gets set for Games*
> *April 14, 2012*
> 
> London is the only city to host the Olympics three times, but this year's Games will be the first in which London really shows off to the rest of the world.
> 
> The first London Olympics in 1908 cost only £20,000. Athletes from just 22 countries competed in 110 events, including quaint sports such as tug-of-war and tandem cycling. This was a rushed Olympiad. It was organised hastily after Italy withdrew Rome as host city when Vesuvius erupted in 1906 and funds had to be diverted to rebuilding Naples.
> 
> Any claim to showcasing the world's finest was thin indeed. No developing nations sent teams, and female athletes barely rated a mention; only 37 women competed, compared with 1971 men. Some women, like those in the archery contest, performed wearing full-length Edwardian dresses and extravagant, wide-brimmed hats.
> 
> Back then, the only hostile acts that had to be managed involved the sniping of athletes and coaches over flag mishaps and medal disputes. Government played almost no role in preparations; only one stadium was purpose-built and it was privately funded.
> 
> London's second stint as Games host was similarly low-key. It was 1948, the bombed city and its people were emerging from war, and those were the Austerity Games.
> Fast-forward to London 2012 and the picture is very different.
> 
> Next Wednesday will mark 100 days until the opening of this year's Games on Friday, July 27. Astronomical amounts of money have been set aside to achieve enormously complex goals. Thirty-four venues are under construction or renovation, thousands of police and military personnel have taken part in security exercises, and the city's underground train network is disrupted every weekend as workers scramble to upgrade the creaking system.
> 
> The cost to the British public of the extravaganza? Up to £11 billion ($A16.9 billion), according to an estimate by the British Parliament's Public Accounts Committee in March
> 
> .....


http://www.smh.com.au/world/grander-sleeker-busier-london-gets-set-for-games-20120413-1wyu3.html


----------



## PortoNuts

jerseyboi said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

CHINA & THE OLYMPICS - The Host City by D J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sneak Peek Inside London's Olympic Park*
> 
> *Here’s a sneak peek of London’s Olympic Park while contractors hustle to complete the estimated $760 million construction project.*
> 
> Thanks to Andy Wilkes, a contractor for LOCOG who gives us an inside peek of the construction on his blog Life Inside the London 2012 Olympic Park, we get daily updates.
> 
> One of 7000 people working on the Olympic Park, Wilkes manages to snap daily pics to post while working on the Olympic Stadium, Aquatics Centre (swimming), Veledrome (cycling), and other various bridges and structures.
> 
> Located in marshgate Lane in Stratford, the Stadium is the Olympic showcase during the Games and is the third largest stadium in the UK, behind Wembley and Twickenham.
> 
> Designed by architectural firm Populous specializing in the design of sports facilities and convention centers, the project was kicked off in November of 2007 with a 2011 completion date, obviously missed.
> 
> The Stadium will host the athletic events, as well as the Opening and Closing Ceremonies — no, Keith Moon of The Who won’t be playing, nor will the Sex Pistols. After the Olympics, it will be converted to a 60,000-seat permanent venue.
> 
> According to LOCOG, the Olympic Stadium will have a capacity of 80,000 during the Games: 25,000 permanent seats in its permanent lower tier, and a temporary lightweight steel and concrete upper tier holding a further 55,000 spectators that can be removed after the Games.
> 
> Facilities for athletes within the Stadium include changing rooms, medical support facilities and an 80m warm-up track. Spectator services, refreshments and merchandise outlets will be located outside the venue on a “podium” that will surround the Stadium, rather than being located within the Stadium itself.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnclarke/2012/04/13/sneak-peek-inside-londons-olympic-park/


----------



## PortoNuts

MartinLeRoy said:


> Wrap being attached now!


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

Spring update video.

http://www.london2012.com/videos/2012/spring-update-2012.php


----------



## SO143

> *2012 London Olympics: Greenest, ever*
> 
> BRITISH Minister of State Jeremy Browne described London’s excitement in hosting the Olympics and Paralympics in July with pride that his country will be leaving a legacy for hosting not just an event where people are “running and jumping,” but a global activity that will inspire change toward sustainable living.
> The countdown to the 100 days for Olympics starts on April 18, with some 100 British embassies joining global events in the run-up to the Olympics.
> 
> London’s hosting of the Olympics this year is historically significant as the Kyoto Protocol—a global commitment of rich countries to lower carbon emissions—is set to expire and new strategies are being mapped out to mitigate global impact of climate change.
> 
> This has inspired the British government to seek a lasting legacy for the United Kingdom by making the Olympic Park, a blueprint of sustainable living.
> 
> The Olympic Park, at the 246-hectare state property at Stratford, East London, highlights Britain’s commitment to adopt long-term and lasting solutions to the global impact of climate change.
> 
> The measures adapted on the park include energy- and water-resource management, infrastructure development, transport, locally seasonal food production, and carbon-impact mitigation and adaptation.
> 
> [....]


http://businessmirror.com.ph/home/green/25757-2012-london-olympics-greenest-ever


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

2012 London Olympics: Greenest, ever !

http://businessmirror.com.ph/home/green/25757-2012-london-olympics-greenest-ever


----------



## jerseyboi

from the mail.


----------



## moustache

This stadium is so sad ... 

I prefer the Barcelona olympiad stadium :


----------



## jerseyboi

^^ its not finished yet! also London has not got an old Stadium to renovate!

The design is simple - like a Kit - so it can be changed after the games, and fits the needs
of the current Olympic host.


----------



## SO143

*UK Royal Navy to put fleet on terror response test*

London, Apr 14 (ANI): A massive naval exercise to plan for emergencies such as a terrorist attack on the Olympics or to deal with unexpected events such as what happened in Libya, is being held next week in London.

"The flexibility of the fleet to deal with unexpected events such as Libya last year or provide security at the Olympics in London is to be put to the test," the Daily Star quoted a Royal Navy spokesperson as saying.

Over 8,000 personnel on board 30 warships across Europe and North America along with the Royal Navy crew members will be taking part in the Joint Warrior exercise, off the west coast of Scotland. (ANI)

http://www.newstrackindia.com/newsd...avy-to-put-fleet-on-terror-response-test.html


----------



## SO143

2012 Olympic Site by steve.woods4, on Flickr


2012 Olympic Site(2) by steve.woods4, on Flickr


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonknowhow/6933785820/sizes/o/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonknowhow/6933789000/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*Very* Large images of the Olympic Park* Have a look at London 2012*


----------



## SO143

^^ look at the amount of new construction, development, regeneration and skyscraper projects. WOW!


----------



## TohrAlkimista

As close as we are approaching the end of the works, we can easily say that these are turning into the poorest Olympics Games ever probably (in terms of Olympics Park). 

I cannot underestimate the results of the show, that might turn into a vibrant and successful event, but when it comes to talk about the site...oh gosh, it looks everything so cheap and poor. hno:


----------



## SO143

*The Olympic lane BMWs: First picture of the high-powered cars that will ferry VIPs across the capital*










This is the first picture of one of the high-performance cars – many of which cost more than £40,000 – that will whisk Olympic chiefs along London’s VIP-only routes during this summer’s Games.

The decision to assemble a fleet of 4,000 expensive BMWs has been criticised by green campaigners, who point out that spectators with tickets for Olympic events have been urged to reach venues using trains and buses.

At least 250 of the highest-ranking officials and politicians are expected to be assigned a chauffeur-driven car for their exclusive use for the entire two weeks of the Games.

[.....]

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...MW-cars-ferry-VIPs-capital.html#ixzz1s9fgKZgg


----------



## littleboxes

I think the finest Olympics in terms of architecture was the Munich Olympics. But it is so awful to remember what happened there. 
I think the Barcelona Olympic stadium as pictured above looks dreadful but the Games there were tremendous. People seem to confuse the success of an Olympic Games with the relative merits of the architecture. 
Please wait until the London Games are over before passing comment on how successful or otherwise they are. As the thing that stays in the mind for most people is not the architecture but a certain "magic" that is more a reflection of the whole of the experience. 
I know this is a place where architecture is discussed with passion so people bring all sorts of opinions here. The architecture of the London Olympics is for the most part functional in intent.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## PortoNuts

DarJoLe said:


> Loads more on the flickr stream.


:cheers2:


----------



## LondonFox

The Olympic park looks amazing! Very smart with plenty of green space. Not bad for an ex piece of derelict land.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Karen183

Read yesterday in some construction magazine that over 500 architects have registered designs for it with still 3 more weeks left to go!


----------



## jerseyboi

*London has entered the world spot light as the host city.*


----------



## SO143

^^ so *excited *


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Exciting times!


----------



## SO143

i don't really care about the architecture of the main stadium as it will be used for temporary. 

more important thing is to see plenty of colourful flowers, green plants, trees and various kinds of butterflies chilling around the park :nocrook:


*Top 10 budget restaurants around London's Olympic stadium* 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/20...don-restaurants-olympic-stadium?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

^^ 

construction cost 

beijing national stadium (olympic birds nest) - US$423 million

main olympic stadium, london - $777 million 

olympic aquatic centre, london - $430 million 

emirate stadium, london - $750 million 

the wembley stadium, london - $1.43 billion :nuts:


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> ^^
> 
> construction cost
> 
> beijing national stadium (olympic birds nest) - US$423 million
> 
> main olympic stadium, london - $777 million
> 
> olympic aquatic centre, london - $430 million
> 
> emirate stadium, london - $750 million
> 
> the wembley stadium, london - $1.43 billion :nuts:



Yeah, but we have to actually pay our workers wages.


----------



## Myster E

^^ So did they, obviously not as much as here. Not just China, this applies to all developing countries including Mexico, Indonesia etc.


----------



## LondonFox

Myster E said:


> ^^ So did they, obviously not as much as here. Not just China, this applies to all developing countries including Mexico, Indonesia etc.



Payed in magic beans clearly if the stadium construction of the birds nest cost less than the London one.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

woodgnome said:


> View of the Olympic Park looking west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cropped from picture taken on 16 April 2012 by Anthony Charlton for LOCOG._


omg!


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SO143

wawd said:


> walking across the bridge to Westfield is a real treat at night. the colours of the Olympic Park complete with the colours of the shopping centre, and of course the Shard:
> 
> love the colour changing lights on the windmill things:
> 
> Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr



:banana:


----------



## SO143

> *London Olympics 2012: real hurdles will be capital's transport system*
> 
> Test events reveal commuters and spectators will need extra time and face some of the toughest challenges of the Games
> 
> Muscles aching, sinews stretched, wowed by the scale of their own Olympic journey: spectators attending the London Games really are going to be pushed to breaking point this summer, at least if the raft of test events staged across the capital's venues on Wednesday are any kind of guide.
> 
> The events being staged this week, on and around the 100-days-to-go milestone, are a test not just of London 2012's organisational mojo but of the spectacle itself, the texture and tone of a London Olympics. Plus there is an everyday element. For those spectators lucky enough to have finagled a ticket or two out of the wonka-like distribution system, the coincidence on a single day of wheelchair rugby at the Stratford basketball arena, shooting at the Royal Artillery barracks in Woolwich and synchronised swimming at the aquatics centre represented a genuine test of the nuts and bolts of Olympic attendance, a measure of the groaning transport infrastructure that will be required to ferry the public about its high-cost playpark.
> 
> Set the task of commuting from event to event by tube and bus, how would this correspondent fare in real time? As they say on the news before Match of the Day: for those planning a similar sporting odyssey come August and September – look away now.
> 
> First up was the rugby in Stratford. It is rather unfortunate that the Olympic Park is serviced by the Jubilee line, an elephantine creature given to lengthy groaning, hissing sulks between platforms. On a pre-Olympic Wednesday a seven-station journey took a mere 20 minutes longer than advertised – and while Londoners are furiously resigned to this kind of thing, Olympic visitors may find it all a little more baffling.
> 
> Not, though, as baffling as trying to actually find the Olympic park at the other end. Stratford has been subjected to a violently aspirational makeover in the last seven years, creating a craning ziggurat of walkways and plazas, the vaulting glass shopfronts of the Westfield retail cathedral. It doesn't have any signs though. Nothing to say "Olympics this way" and precious few of the promised pink-jacketed stewards to ferry the test event lost souls towards the flimsy gated compound of the outer park perimeter.
> 
> .....


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/201...s-2012-hurdles-transport-system?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

*WELCOME TO LONDON 2012*


----------



## Steel City Suburb

The mens ties work very well with the London 2012 theme.


----------



## SO143

*London 2012: HMS Bulwark to test Weymouth Olympic security*

Security preparations for the 2012 Olympics begin off the Dorset coast on Monday with the arrival of HMS Bulwark.

The Royal Navy ship will be based 10 miles off Weymouth to support a test exercise ahead of sailing and windsurfing events this summer.

The assault ship will remain offshore for three or four days with police activity also set to increase around Weymouth Harbour.

Dorset Police will use the vessel as its command base during the Olympics.

Weymouth and Portland is the largest Olympic and Paralympic venue outside of London and hosts the only other full-time Olympic village.

Dorset Police's marine officers will take to the water to ensure the event's security on a variety of vessels including jet skis, inflatable boats and smaller craft.

They are expected to be supported by other forces from around the country as well as personnel from the Royal Navy, Army and Royal Air Force.

Capt Alex Burton, of HMS Bulwark, said: "The Olympics is a once in a generation event and it is a privilege that HMS Bulwark has been chosen to support the safety and security operation."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17869828


HMS Bulwark (L15) by atonfan, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

26th April 2012 3 by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


26th April 2012 36 by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *UK puts missiles on London rooftop to guard Olympics
> 
> Britain's military has told residents of an upscale apartment development near the Olympic Park in east London it is installing a missile battery on top of a tower within their housing complex to defend the 2012 Games this summer.*
> 
> The site is one of a number around the capital the army is considering as bases for surface-to-air missiles to protect the London games from an aerial attack, the Ministry of Defence said.
> 
> It is the first time such missiles have been deployed in London since the end of World War Two, shocking some residents at the Bow Quarter housing development, sited in a converted red-brick Victorian match factory.
> 
> "There was no consultation, no one knocked on the door," Brian Whelan, a 28-year-old journalist, told Reuters. "You just wake up one morning, there's a leaflet telling you they are going to put missiles on the roof."
> 
> The measure was excessive and had upset his girlfriend, he said. "I can't imagine the circumstances that would require you to fire missiles over a highly populated area."
> 
> Defence Secretary Philip Hammond first announced the plans in November, saying Britain would follow the precedent set by previous Olympics such as the Beijing games in 2008 where surface to air missiles were stationed a kilometre south of its showpiece stadiums.
> 
> The defence ministry said in a leaflet sent to occupants on Saturday it had chosen the former water tower in the Bow Quarter complex because it offered "an excellent view of the surrounding area and the entire sky above the Olympic Park."
> 
> The tower was in fact "the only suitable site in this area for the HVM (High Velocity Missile) system," it added.
> 
> The rooftop missile battery is one of a number of extraordinary measures Londoners can expect during the high-profile sporting festival, including restrictions on road lanes for Olympic use and a security bill of more than a billion pounds.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/04/29/uk-olympics-britain-missiles-idUKBRE83S00320120429


----------



## jerseyboi

*New London 2012 Website*

http://www.london2012.com/


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150715293972408.408350.259479457407&type=1


----------



## SO143

*London 2012: Birmingham Airport unveils Olympic rings*

Birmingham Airport has installed two sets of illuminated Olympic rings on its air traffic control tower to celebrate the London 2012 Games.

The two-metre diameter rings are visible from the road and the air.

Airport chief executive Paul Kehoe said he was proud to display them as "the Olympic Games are for the entire country, not just London."

The city will host Jamaican and US track and field teams and Coventry is hosting Olympic football competitions.

Mr Kehoe said: "The Midlands region will have a big role to play during the Olympic and Paralympic Games so we want everyone flying into Birmingham for the occasion to have a special welcome."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-17822273


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012: BBC launches Olympic torch relay trail*

See

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17867752


----------



## LondonFox




----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/olymp...on-olympics-7684689.html?action=gallery&ino=4


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

*The final test events are scheduled for this coming weekend:*

http://www.london2012.com/news/arti...st-final-london-2012-test-events-1254585.html


----------



## SO143

London Flight April 2012 61 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


London Flight April 2012 60 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


London Flight April 2012 21 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


*two bonus pics*


London Flight April 2012 52 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


London Flight April 2012 74 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *RAF Typhoon jets arrive in London to test Olympic security*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Air Force Typhoon jets have arrived at an airbase in London for a large-scale Olympic security exercise.
> 
> The aircraft will be based at RAF Northolt, taking part in eight days of training over London and the home counties until 10 May, as part of operation Exercise Olympic Guardian.
> 
> It is the first time fighter jets have been stationed at the west London site since WWII.
> 
> But anti-military campaigners warn the jets will create a "climate of fear".
> 
> The Typhoon jets, which can travel at up to 1,370 miles per hour, will put pilots through their paces, testing security in the skies ahead of their vital role during the 2012 Olympic Games, which start in July.
> 
> Military chiefs have alerted residents in south-east England about the operation, warning that they will notice an increase in often loud air activity, especially on 4 and 5 May.
> 
> [...]


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17922490


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES

*Si no lo vieron - if you did not see *


----------



## bgdrewsif

So what is the Argentinian video about? Some sort of jab at the UK over the Falklands War or something?


----------



## SO143

LED illuminated signage_12 by Octink, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## skyridgeline

40950267


----------



## SO143

*Military begins Olympic security exercises in London*










A large-scale exercise to test the military contribution to the Olympics security effort has been taking place.

Tests of air defence missile systems at six sites across London using dummy armaments have begun.

And Typhoon jets, based at RAF Northolt in west London, will take to the skies over south-east England with Lynx, Sea King and Puma helicopters.

Exercise Olympic Guardian, which goes on until 10 May, will also see HMS Ocean sail to Greenwich in the capital.

Military chiefs have warned residents of an increase in loud air activity.

The exercises are testing how RAF personnel, soldiers and sailors will intercept and communicate with aircraft breaching restricted airspace during the London Games, which start in July.

The Ministry of Defence said the operations were building on the air force's existing defence of UK airspace.

Under the Air Security Plan, 30-miles (48km) of airspace surrounding the Olympic Park would become a restricted flying zone.

On the ground, the RAF will provide mobile ground radar systems, while the Army deploys air observers and high-velocity missiles.

The observers would be placed at 14 sites to spot potential air threats using binoculars with thermal imaging detecting systems.

Helicopters with Royal Air Force regiment snipers could also be used to intercept aircraft that entered the restricted airspace without permission, the RAF said.

[...]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17934042


----------



## jerseyboi

*Move to the beat of London....*


----------



## Ngiks

What about the 2012 cauldron? is there any significant info about it?


----------



## RobH

Other than the fact that it's being designed by Thomas Heatherwick, we know nothing about it.


----------



## msl1

RobH said:


> Other than the fact that it's being designed by Thomas Heatherwick, we know nothing about it.


its about time we did! excited to see it!


----------



## jerseyboi

bbc

*The Olympic flame has been handed over to UK from Greece*


----------



## SO143

bojo got a new hair cut?


----------



## flotsam

*Someone mucking about with my settings?*



DarJoLe said:


> The entire brand design cost £400,000. It is more than just a logo. For an event on this scale this is peanuts for the amount of detailed work that has been put into it and which has lasted over the last five years and has raised over £400 million in sponsorship, the highest in Olympic history.
> 
> I don't see the school kids designing anything on the scale of the London 2012 brand.


As you will notice from my other posts I mentioned I did not write that. Just to clarify that there is obviously someone mucking about with my settings.
Jolly good, what ho and all that.


----------



## jerseyboi

*The Plane carrying Olympic flame has left for the UK, from Greece.*
BA2012


----------



## jerseyboi

*Olympic Flame Arrives in the UK.*


----------



## jerseyboi

*Olympic torch sets off on its 70-day journey
*

















Video http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18119893


----------



## jerseyboi

*Follow 2012 Torch relay here. Watch it live!









* http://www.bbc.co.uk/torchrelay/day1


----------



## jerseyboi

London is the first city to host Three times for the Olympic Summer games...Olympic touch has three sides - representing three times, and holes represent all the torch bearers.


----------



## RobH

I'm really enjoying watching this on BBC News channel. Cornwall is putting on a great show to start this off.


----------



## jerseyboi

Torch relay. bbc


----------



## SO143

Meanwhile, on the other side of the galaxy by Karva Javi, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## bananapotato

that photo is update or not?still 4 piece of wrap? hurmmm


----------



## SO143

taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## jerseyboi

bbc


----------



## bananapotato

As i know,this thread is about olympic park, rite? Not torch relay


----------



## jerseyboi

bananapotato said:


> As i know,this thread is about olympic park, rite? Not torch relay


Its on its way to the " 2012 Olympic park " the arrival of the fame to the " Olympic park will mark the first phase complete, and on to the next phase of "Legacy ".
Few images helps to show the significance of the torch to the park.


----------



## Jex7844

2 months to go...

Is everything ready to date or there's still some work to do...?

What about the '_Smarties_' around the stadium, they're not longer topical?


----------



## RobH

All permanant works finished a couple of months back as scheduled. But there's a lot of temporary overlay work currently still going on. As the London 2012 site points out:

*For London 2012, this [temporary overlay] includes more than 200,000 seats, enough tents to cover the whole of Hong Kong, and enough toilets to service the entire population of Malta...

...The Olympic Park represents a particular challenge due to its scale and complexity – around 60-70 overlay projects are required there to get it ready. *

So the temporary seating for events like Hockey, BMX is going up, toilets, tents, temporary studios for SKY, BBC and other brodcasters, food stalls, the huge hospitality tent, back of house operations etc.

Outside of the Olympic Park this means setting up temporary stands at Greenwich Park (happening as we speak) for the Equestrian, seating at venues like the sailing, rowing etc. and perhaps one of the biggest challenges: building the temporary beach volleyball venue in the short six weeks between the end of Trooping The Colour and the start of the Olympics.

And then of course there's decorating the Park, venues, roads anc city with flags, banners etc. and getting the venues decked out in all their colour.

A lot to do still, but everything on schedule.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlay_architecture


----------



## SO143

Splashing the cash: Zaha Hadid on her £267m Olympic pleasure dome

Zaha Hadid is the outspoken powerhouse behind the Aquatics Centre, London 2012’s most spectacular structure. The world’s foremost female architect talks empire building, modernism and making men suffer with Marcus Field

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifes...n-her-267m-olympic-pleasure-dome-7763058.html


----------



## SO143

The Olympic Site by EJ Images, on Flickr


The View Tube Family Day by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The River Bank Arena. Field Hockey. by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


The Arcelor Mittal Orbit Opening by Andy Wilkes, on Flickr


Cardiff City Hall Olympic Rings by DJLeekee, on Flickr


----------



## Angle42

Impressive! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## seabeeman

That orbit is really ugly!


----------



## Mickeebee

Love the Orbit...love the whole area


----------



## bananapotato

Orbit is very nice!


----------



## cristof

ahah biggest Mcdo in europe is looming lol ... dixit the Sun


----------



## Steveb

I love the Orbit, it's doing what it's supposed to do, splitting opinion & creating a talking point.


----------



## SO143

whether the orbit looks ugly or not, it is indeed an iconic and easily recognizable structure and this is what london needs.


----------



## RobH

Argghhhh, can people, news reporters, and London 2012 for that matter stop using that horrible word "iconic". I honestly don't know what _isn't_ iconic anymore, such is its overuse in the media these days.

Sorry, a little bugbear of mine that.


----------



## SO143

This is nothing to do with The Voice. He's actually carrying the Olympic Flame, and running through Taunton with it. Go Will! (Black Eyed Peas)



























http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/weird-celeb-news/william-carries-olympic-torch-through-843098

go will! :banana2:


----------



## Eastern37

His shoes!!!


----------



## BruinsFan

Kind of off topic , but what's up with all the towns in Southeastern Massachusetts being named after cities in England?

There's Taunton, Swansea, Dartmouth, Plymouth, Attleboro, Fairhaven, New Bedford, Somerset and much more that I can't think off the top of my head.


----------



## SO143

united states of america was founded by thirteen british colonies of the united kingdom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_United_States

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thirteen_Colonies


----------



## Hoskins

Yeah - Massachusetts is in New England which kinda gives a clue where the majority of the original colonists came from!


----------



## SO143

Access Lift for disabled people - London Aquatics Centre


----------



## Hania5

Its really very nice to see this info about Olympic buildings.


----------



## Dragoona

BruinsFan said:


> Kind of off topic , but what's up with all the towns in Southeastern Massachusetts being named after cities in England?
> 
> There's Taunton, Swansea, Dartmouth, Plymouth, Attleboro, Fairhaven, New Bedford, Somerset and much more that I can't think off the top of my head.


it might have something to do with the English settlers:lol:


----------



## Syndic

BruinsFan said:


> Kind of off topic , but what's up with all the towns in Southeastern Massachusetts being named after cities in England?
> 
> There's Taunton, Swansea, Dartmouth, Plymouth, Attleboro, Fairhaven, New Bedford, Somerset and much more that I can't think off the top of my head.


It's called "New England" for a reason, you know.


----------



## SO143

Champions League hero Didier Drogba mobbed by thousands of screaming fans as he carries the Olympic flame


----------



## Johnoo1

Anyone any pics of inside the Copper box?


----------



## SO143

by *Paul Raymond Photography*


----------



## SO143

London 2012 Olympic Park (Queen Elizabeth Park)


Light My Fire by EJ Images, on Flickr


Lots Of Building by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Orbit Sculpture by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Olympic Site by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Aquatic Centre by EJ Images, on Flickr


On My Way.... by EJ Images, on Flickr


Hotel, Motel.... by EJ Images, on Flickr


Are You Being Served? by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Olympic Village - Explored by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Olympic Fleet by EJ Images, on Flickr


BMW Lineup by EJ Images, on Flickr


Purple BMW by EJ Images, on Flickr


The Blue Carpet by EJ Images, on Flickr


Olympic Rings at Kew Gardens by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


London from above by -AX-, on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Park, April 2012 by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Park, April 2012 by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Park, April 2012 by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Velodrome & BMX Circuit, December 2011 by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Aquatics Centre by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Aquatics Centre by onehourleft, on Flickr


London 2012 Aquatics Centre by onehourleft, on Flickr


Artist impressions of how the Live Site at Leeds could look at Games time. by onehourleft, on Flickr


G-EUPC British Airways 'Firefly' by Ray McFadyen, on Flickr


G-EUOH British Airways Golden Dove by Ray McFadyen, on Flickr


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012


----------



## ferge

23rd picture down, now correct me if I'm wrong - but I'm certain that is Leeds. The torch hasn't been to Leeds yet, so they won't have done any events, I'd think it is safe to say that isn't a genuine photograph


----------



## Marcanadian

From Westfield Stratford City


Westfield Stratford City London Olympic Site by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Westfield Stratford City London Olympic Site by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Olympic Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## pagey17

Wow the transformation has been incredible kudos to all who have worked on the site.


----------



## jerseyboi

http://www.ciscolondon2012.co.uk/learn/cisco-house


----------



## jerseyboi

Croeso i Gymru / Olympic torch enters Wales.
http://www.visitwales.co.uk/


----------



## SO143

she looks weird :cripes:


----------



## jerseyboi

Wales welcomes the flame......


----------



## SO143

by *Marcanadian*


----------



## Сталин

Are those ugly white tents supposed to be an olympic consentration camp? Whats it doing there?


----------



## jerseyboi

bbc.


----------



## Hoskins

Сталин;91810789 said:


> Are those ugly white tents supposed to be an olympic consentration camp? Whats it doing there?


Unlike in certain countries, we like to look after our workforce. I'm guessing they're canteens etc. Looks smarter than the usual 'demountables'.

I suspect they'll be gone once all construction is finished.


----------



## RobH

Re: tents in the Olympic Park....

As I posted on the previous page....

*For London 2012, this [temporary overlay] includes more than 200,000 seats, enough tents to cover the whole of Hong Kong, and enough toilets to service the entire population of Malta...

...The Olympic Park represents a particular challenge due to its scale and complexity – around 60-70 overlay projects are required there to get it ready. *

This is no different from any past Games, and the TV cameras won't show them. A lot of the tents near the entrance will be for security checking as visitors enter...

Beijing, rows of tents:










Vancouver, rows of tents:










Here's a littel article on Vancouver's tents; http://specialtyfabricsreview.com/articles/0210_mk_tents.html


----------



## jerseyboi

bbc


----------



## Hoskins

Lots of great photos from the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-18239274


----------



## PAKONE

Fantastic quality photographs!


----------



## brummad

Mr_Andersonn said:


> I don't particularly find these shots of the opening ceremony to be very inspiring.
> 
> Farm yard animals and basically a green field on an island...
> 
> I am sure there is more to this than meets the eye....


there most certainly is!!


----------



## jerseyboi

IworkforLOCOG said:


>


kool


----------



## Eastern37

That's going to make the stadium look so much better!


----------



## jerseyboi

*Just 35 days to go.....and UK Welcomes the World.*


----------



## jerseyboi

New British Airways ad.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

eddyk said:


> Regent Street. The flag of every nation competing.


Usually these would just be Union Jacks, but this looks just as amazing.


----------



## jerseyboi

bangyuk said:


> The temporary stands are impressive!


kool


----------



## videovivaha

good amazing planning


----------



## TJinLondon

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Usually these would just be Union Jacks, but this looks just as amazing.


The Union flags were actually only up for the Diamond Jubilee, there usually aren't flags like this up on Regent Street at all. Oxford Street is the same, the flags there went up before the Jubilee, they aren't usually there.

The flags of the world really look good though  It's exciting to see the city getting ready for the Games


----------



## jerseyboi

tuten said:


>


Kool


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

TJinLondon said:


> The Union flags were actually only up for the Diamond Jubilee, there usually aren't flags like this up on Regent Street at all. Oxford Street is the same, the flags there went up before the Jubilee, they aren't usually there.
> 
> The flags of the world really look good though  It's exciting to see the city getting ready for the Games


I know that, the Union Jacks were also up for the Royal Wedding last year. I'm just emphasising that this is something new and different having the different flags flying.


----------



## jerseyboi

*The final push to finish the Olympic venues*
bbc video http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18606456


----------



## jerseyboi

A set of giant Olympic rings lowered over River Thames


----------



## jufovi1986

jerseyboi said:


> A set of giant Olympic rings lowered over River Thames


*Picture emblematic! Sydney did 12 years ago on the structure of the Harbour Bridge and now it is up to the turn of the eighteenth-century London Tower Bridge structure. London 2012 is real ...*


----------



## jerseyboi

*London a City that's influenced the world.....*


----------



## Lezuck

Engineering the Olympic Park


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## LondonFox

Amazing!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*London 2012 Velodrome, London*



> _Hopkins' completed Velodrome offers a world-class cycling venue for the London 2012 Olympics_ | Thursday 28 June 2012
> 
> The bicycle is an ingenious ergonomic and aerodynamic object which is honed to unrivalled efficiency. Hopkins wanted to apply the same design creativity and engineering rigour that this embodies to our building as a three-dimensional response to the functional requirements of a stadium. The resulting Velodrome contains 6,000 seats in both Olympic and Legacy modes and responds to both contexts in an appropriate manner with minimal transformation.
> 
> Hopkins Architects: http://www.hopkins.co.uk/l/


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20016






















































Main Image (c) Anthony Palmer, Image 1-4 (c) Richard Davies, Image 5 (c) Anthony Charlton


----------



## jerseyboi

By July 27th 2012


----------



## jerseyboi

New Medical Center - Images London 2012


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## persona753

Good job, everything is very nice, greetings from Barcelona!


----------



## Kris54Timo

the images.. or not?


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

potto said:


>


kool


----------



## Ngiks

the only mystery left is the 2012 cauldron.. so excited. keep posting jerseyboi, thanks


----------



## ferge

New images from the BBC/Jason Hawkes of the last venues under construction, along with aerials of the City and the Park itself..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18672165


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

RMB2007 said:


> From Pondspider on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7455542814/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7493609036/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7489799848/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7489784536/


----------



## luisgustavo

SO143 said:


> London 2012 Olympic Park (Queen Elizabeth Park)
> 
> 
> 
> The Orbit Sculpture by EJ Images, on Flickr


For me it´s an horrible structure. I don´t know if this structure will be iluminated at night.


----------



## SO143




----------



## eddyk




----------



## jerseyboi

thecityofgold said:


> Hell yeah.! :cheers:


kool


----------



## skyridgeline

^^

I think the "caldron" has to be attached to the stadium somehow.


----------



## SO143

The Shard by bart613, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Swimming Pool by Nick Treby, on Flickr


The Diving Pool by Nick Treby, on Flickr


The Aquatic Centre by Nick Treby, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/timcaynes/7508651242/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## LondonFox

Park looks amazing!!


----------



## archilover

cool but the park didnt turn out to be as green as the rendering..it still look industrial rather than green park and quite messy in term of planning..


----------



## jerseyboi

*Its nearly time London....*


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

RMB2007 said:


> *Coca-Cola*
> 
> Love it!
> 
> From oobrien on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/oobrien/7569578190/


kool


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## Good Karma

^^ Looks amazing!


----------



## Andre_idol

The wrap is such a nice touch on the stadium.


----------



## Kriativus

Once the games are over, what will the fate of Olympic Stadium be?


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 spectacle thrills crowds in London*
A one-day performance of a dazzling, action-packed spectacular iconic locations around London
to celebrate the count down to the Olympic Games in London.


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012 Olympics: athletes begin to arrive for Games*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...mpics-athletes-begin-to-arrive-for-Games.html


----------



## jerseyboi

All teams are Welcomed in the Athletes Village - in a Set designed area.




















The Truce Wall
The Truce Wall is a backdrop for the Team Welcome Ceremonies in London . The Wall was developed with architect Eleanor Rennie and features quotes and images from schoolchildren reflecting their feelings about the Olympic Truce.

The National Youth Theatre
The National Youth Theatre (NYT) will create, write, stage and perform the Team Welcome Ceremonies. The NYT inspires and trains diverse young talent from England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland. It works with approximately 20,000 of Britain’s most talented young people every year and specialises in epic ensemble performances.

The concept of the Team Welcome Ceremonies will be announced closer to the Games but the aim is to engage the athletes in a fun and interactive experience they won’t forget! Inspired by the key themes of London’s bid, the Ceremonies will ‘shine the light’ on the United Kingdom’s emerging directing, producing, performing and creative talent through the National Youth Theatre’s programme.

The national anthems
The London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games Ltd (LOCOG) has recorded more than 200 national anthems required for the London 2012 Victory Ceremonies and Team Welcome Ceremonies.

British composer, conductor and cellist Philip Sheppard created the arrangements for the anthems. A Professor at the Royal Academy of Music, he specialises in film and television soundtracks, large-scale theatre and events. 

The London Philharmonic Orchestra (LPO) recorded the anthems with a 36-piece orchestra at the world-famous Abbey Road Studios in May 2011. It took 60-plus hours to achieve this monumental task.


----------



## jerseyboi

London 2012 Olympics: National Youth Theatre rehearse Team Welcome Ceremonies
With the first London 2012 teams due to arrive to the Olympic Village, the National Youth Theatre puts the finishing touches to their Team Welcome Ceremonies performance. 

Contains video






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...Theatre-rehearse-Team-Welcome-Ceremonies.html


----------



## jerseyboi

Heathrow today


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## SO143

jerseyboi said:


> Heathrow today


nice tattoo!


----------



## SO143

coca cola olympic torch relay


Coca-Cola Beat bus 1 travels through Christchurch. Day 57 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay. by Share 2012, on Flickr


Coca-Cola Beat Bus 1 drives through Bournemouth. Day 56 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay. by Share 2012, on Flickr


Coca-Cola Beat Bus 1 drives through Bournemouth. Day 56 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay. by Share 2012, on Flickr


Coca-Cola Sponsor Stop at Tesco store Blandford Forum . Day 55 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay by Share 2012, on Flickr


Coca-Cola City Beats arrive at The Oxford Mini Plant . Day 52 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay by Share 2012, on Flickr


Day 49 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay by Share 2012, on Flickr


Beat Box 1 drives through Aldeburgh in Suffolk.. Day 48 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay by Share 2012, on Flickr


The Olympic Torch arrives in Sheffield, Day 38 of the London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay by Share 2012, on Flickr


Sponsors by rtginn, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Olympic Stadium and Orbit Tower by ResorTime.com, on Flickr


----------



## daniu79

Not crazy about the Olympics stadium. Looks a bit plain


----------



## SO143

the stadium is designed for temporary use and the chairs are removable as well. the current stadium will be demolished and a new football stadium will be constructed after the olympic games are over. i don't think london needs another big and permanent stadium which will cost above $1.5 billion at least.


----------



## acc521

It's all about the vibe, the fun factor, and London will have that in huge amounts, on top of all the existing iconic locations that were built well before the games.


----------



## Locke

Friend of mine was at the park the other day and took some pics of the ArcelorMittal Orbit Tower, tis a funny structure:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_callisto_/7581550502/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/_callisto_/7578647342/in/photostream


----------



## jerseyboi

*Australia team*



> Jul 17, 2012 5:20am
> Olympic Park in London is going to be amazing! The venues look great and finishing touches happening. On the 15th of July we had a quick look.


https://www.facebook.com/australianolympicteam


----------



## SO143




----------



## Mossy22

This stunning video with Kevin McCLoud, shows how amazing the park is . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=005WwR2U03g&feature=youtu.be

can someone embed this in a post for me, thanx!


----------



## Syndic




----------



## RobH

Syndic said:


> Everybody keeps talking about and posting pictures of these arenas for lesser sports, but the biggest part of the Summer Olympics is gymnastics. So, the big question I have is, where the heck is the gymnastics supposed to take place? And shouldn't it feature more prominently in the Olympic park?


The O2. Formally the Millennium Dome. And for the Olympics called the North Greenwich Arena. You're welcome.


----------



## Good Karma

8 Days to go, I can't wait! :banana:

Beautiful Olympic Village.


----------



## SO143

LONDON WELCOMES YOU TO THE 2012 OLYMPICS 


Aerial photo of the Olympic Park by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the Olympic Park by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the Olympic Park by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the Olympic and Paralympic Village by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Velodrome by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the Water Polo Arena by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the media centres by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of the Copper Box by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Eton Manor by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Basketball Arena by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Aquatics Centre by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial photo of Olmypic Park footbridge by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


HMS Ocean Begins Olympic Role With Impressive Rings Display by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


London's newest district by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Best of British expertise and innovation by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

SO143 said:


> ^ hey look, who's moving in after the olympic games?


Is this confirmed? Will they really make all those changes to the stadium once the games are over?


----------



## abuabu

That velodrome is SEXYYY


----------



## RobH

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Is this confirmed? Will they really make all those changes to the stadium once the games are over?


No. Read my post a few posts up. This was a failed proposal from Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

RobH said:


> No. Read my post a few posts up. This was a failed proposal from Tottenham Hotspur.


Ok, thanks for the info :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Tower Bridge Olympic Rings - Take 2/3 by chanshuikay, on Flickr


Tower Bridge Olympic Rings - Take 3/3 by chanshuikay, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Olympics To Give UK Economy £16.5bn Boost

The Olympics will deliver a £16.5bn ($26bn) boost to the UK economy by 2017 and help create the equivalent of 62,200 jobs, a new report has claimed.

The estimated benefits are from 2005, when the Games were awarded, to the five years after the Games finish, and will come mainly as a result of building Olympic sites and the boost to tourism, according to the study by Lloyds Banking Group.

Lloyds, whose Lloyds TSB is a London 2012 sponsor, said nearly a third of the gains - worth £5bn - will come over the five years following the event.

This will be when Olympic sites are converted to other uses and tourism continues to see a boost.

And there will also be a "happiness effect" as the Games boost the public mood and spark a rise in consumer spending.

Lloyds chief economist Patrick Foley said: "London 2012 is the most important sporting event the UK has ever staged.

"We've witnessed a construction project on an unprecedented scale, the economic ripples of which are being felt not only in the host city, but across the UK.

"As this study demonstrates, London 2012 will help support employment, tourism, consumer spending and living standards, not only this year, but for many years to come."

The Games are expected to attract 10 million visitors, including 1.2 million from overseas, but the country's tourism will continue to gain a knock-on effect over the next five years.

Games-related tourism will generate £2bn of gross domestic product (GDP) across England, Scotland and Wales.

But the lion's share of the GDP gains will come from construction, which will have contributed £13.5bn by 2017.

Some 57% of the overall boost stems from construction projects ahead of the Games, including building the Olympic Park and other sites across the UK.

And 24% of the total boost to GDP will come from further construction activity.

Building the Olympic Park has contributed £2.3bn to the economy and building the other main venues added £1.3bn.

London will get £6bn of the overall benefits but the rest of the UK will get £10.5bn.

http://news.sky.com/story/955358/olympics-to-give-uk-economy-16-5bn-boost


----------



## SO143

*First sustainable olympics ever*


----------



## skybluecity

Syndic said:


> Everybody keeps talking about and posting pictures of these arenas for lesser sports, but the biggest part of the Summer Olympics is _gymnastics_. So, the big question I have is, where the heck is the gymnastics supposed to take place? And shouldn't it feature more prominently in the Olympic park?


I know that the gymnastics is massive in the US, less so here and elsewhere. Anyhow, as somebody else has said, they will be staged in the O2 arena:


----------



## lezgotolondon

good.

the air photos are good but not as I expected, but there were all the organization structures for the olympic, I think after them it will be great!

Can't wait to see pic from the ground floor with real visitors in it!


----------



## jerseyboi

*Olympic Torch arrives at the Host city , London today.*

A Royal Marine Commando will abseil with the Olympic flame into the Tower of London today.

The torch will then be carried around the Tower by an athlete and a Tower of London-nominated torchbearer.

It will be welcomed by Mayor Boris Johnson and Lutfur Rahman, the mayor of Olympics host borough Tower Hamlets.

The torch will spend the night under guard at the 11th century Tower.


----------



## guy4versa

olympic park look mess..


----------



## jerseyboi

guy4versa said:


> olympic park look mess..


*7 days to go*


----------



## Steel City Suburb

guy4versa said:


> olympic park look mess..


Looks nothing like a mess.


----------



## guy4versa

its a huge mass....its fact,dont try to argue it...even i cant see which is street or road...the tent,cabin every where without proper arrangement...lol...i love olympic in london,but i cant hide my concern..


----------



## LondonFox

ramendu.ganguly said:


> It's a big shame that they developed such an underwhelming stadium for a spectacle as grand as the olympics. Even countries hosting the commonwealth games, asian games, or pan american games have developed far more impressive stadiums.
> 
> It must be said, this is probably the most shameful stadium developed in modern times since the Atlanta and Barcelona olympics, and even more shameful considering we are now well into the 21st century.




Oh yes, such a shame we didn't build a vanity project birds nest stadium like in Beijing and then after the games finish have zero use for it.

I went to Beijing earlier this year... the olympic stadium and surrounding areas were like ghost towns. No people, no shops.. they were all closed.. no point! All of that money for nothing, absolutely zero legacy from the entire thing.

In London however, we would rather actually turn the park into a proper green space and business area when the games finish to make sure that our money is well spent and the surrounding areas actually benefit from the games.

It was the single most important part of the whole planning process.


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

Steel City Suburb said:


> Its a largely temporary stadium. London has too many as it is.
> 
> Unlike most of the games you've listed, London have considered and prioritised Legacy (what happens after the games) over the games itself. It is a sensible approach.
> 
> The stadium site is constrained on 3 sides.
> 
> This isn't a shameful stadium, its actually really well thought out and does everything it needs to do. London doesn't have to make any statement through architecture.


The whole point of bidding for and winning the games is to make a statement. You don't pour that many billions into infrastructure and stadiums because it makes financial sense, the money they generate through the games is nothing close to what it all costs

Going through all the effort to get the games and then spending all those billions of pounds in preparations really doesn't make sense if in the end you're aiming for nothing

all this rubbish about "legacy" can't be used as an excuse to build something so pathetic for an event with the magnitude of an Olympics.


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> In London however, we would rather actually turn the park into a proper green space and business area when the games finish to make sure that our money is well spent and the surrounding areas actually benefit from the games.
> 
> It was the single most important part of the whole planning process.


quite!



> London legacy: hi-tech hub is hive of speculation
> 
> *The legacy corporation is moving towards a decision about the Olympic Park's proposed future business district, but a lot could still change*
> 
> Just what is going on with the Olympics Media Centre? Reports yesterday seemed to indicate that iCity was to be proposed as preferred bidder over and above the rival bid from the UK Fashion Hub at next Tuesday's London Legacy Development Corporation board meeting. I find this incredible beyond belief...
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/d...3/london-olympic-park-press-broadcast-centres


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

LondonFox said:


> Oh yes, such a shame we didn't build a vanity project birds nest stadium like in Beijing and then after the games finish have zero use for it.
> 
> I went to Beijing earlier this year... the olympic stadium and surrounding areas were like ghost towns. No people, no shops.. they were all closed.. no point! All of that money for nothing, absolutely zero legacy from the entire thing.
> 
> In London however, we would rather actually turn the park into a proper green space and business area when the games finish to make sure that our money is well spent and the surrounding areas actually benefit from the games.
> 
> It was the single most important part of the whole planning process.


Whether you build a crappy underwhelming stadium or something impressive doesn't have anything to do with how you utilize it afterwards. China doesn't have the sporting capacity to make use of their stadium (Significant football league or any other sport which will draw crowds). 

England does. (EPL, other football events, rugby, cricket etc.)

Legacy is more of an excuse than anything else. This stadium is symbolic of the changing times. Just like the stadiums in Beijing and the one being built in Rio are symbolic of their countries' self image and ambitions, the stadium here in Statford is also symbolic of the self-image of 21st century England.


----------



## SO143




----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

ramendu.ganguly said:


> symbolic of the self-image of 21st century England.


Yes, because England _really_ needs another iconic stadium...:|:|:|


----------



## SO143

wembley ($1.5bn)


Wembley Stadium by DaveWilliams, on Flickr


emirate ($750m)











twickenham (8,2000 capacity)


London GB - Twickenham Stadium TiltShift by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


olympic stadium ($755m)











chelsea proposed the world's most expensive stadium (£1bn) 

http://sport.topnewstoday.org/sport/article/2173360/


----------



## cyberurban

It's interesting.


----------



## sgroutage

ramendu.ganguly said:


> Whether you build a crappy underwhelming stadium or something impressive doesn't have anything to do with how you utilize it afterwards. China doesn't have the sporting capacity to make use of their stadium (Significant football league or any other sport which will draw crowds).
> 
> England does. (EPL, other football events, rugby, cricket etc.)
> 
> Legacy is more of an excuse than anything else. This stadium is symbolic of the changing times. Just like the stadiums in Beijing and the one being built in Rio are symbolic of their countries' self image and ambitions, the stadium here in Statford is also symbolic of the self-image of 21st century England.


Oh dear, what an absolute load of nonsense!


----------



## Bandit

SO143 said:


> because the chinese used HD cameras? :tongue2:
> 
> 
> here's a vid of how london welcomed the world and 2012! you'll be totally blown away!


I've seen better fireworks in the US on the Fourth of July.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Bandit said:


> I've seen better fireworks in the US on the Fourth of July.


I've seen better trolls.


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## cardiff

First events in Cardiffs Millennium stadium!!!!


P7254921 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7254896 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7254846 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

As to the arument over the olympic stadium, i think it is a very sleek and simple design, not ugly not spectacular. As london and the UK already have alot of truely great stadia, the idea it can be reduced in size to make it a more viabally used facility is an exceptional idea, it seems stupid it hasnt been thought of before! i think it would be a national disgrace if it sat around not being used, as was the case with the millennium Dome (which is thankfully now in use), and many other previous olympic venues around the world. To critasise its design just shows how ignorant to the idea of what london 2012 is trying to achieve, and how ignorant of what makes up modern Britain that would rather spend its money on health care and education than flashy unused architecture. If you dont like the design for the budget then say so, if you dont like the budget then you dont get the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

You're proving my point exactly right. Twickenham is rather ordinary, but if England has the capacity to build a stadium like Wembley(I'm not sure if it still does), it should for an event like the olympics. The whole point of the olympics is for it to be spectacular, not dull and ordinary


----------



## acc521

Yeah you're right. It makes complete sense to build a massive additional stadium for 4 weeks only.


----------



## Vanguard

ramendu.ganguly said:


> You're proving my point exactly right. Twickenham is rather ordinary, but if England has the capacity to build a stadium like Wembley*(I'm not sure if it still does)*, it should for an event like the olympics. The whole point of the olympics is for it to be spectacular, not dull and ordinary


Are you for real? :lol:


----------



## SO143




----------



## LondonFox

ramendu.ganguly said:


> Whether you build a crappy underwhelming stadium or something impressive doesn't have anything to do with how you utilize it afterwards. *China doesn't have the sporting capacity to make use of their stadium (Significant football league or any other sport which will draw crowds).*



If that is the case, then they shouldn't be allowed to host the event.




ramendu.ganguly said:


> Legacy is more of an excuse than anything else.



An excuse for what exactly? Making sure people get the most from their money... ensuring that the park will be used and create success long after the games whether sporting or business?





ramendu.ganguly said:


> This stadium is symbolic of the changing times. Just like the stadiums in Beijing and the one being built in Rio are symbolic of their countries' self image and ambitions, the stadium here in Statford is also symbolic of the self-image of 21st century England.



I guess you might have a point on this... China and Rio have everything to prove of themselves... England, as an established, developed, leading nation... doesn't.


----------



## JimB

ramendu.ganguly said:


> You're proving my point exactly right. Twickenham is rather ordinary, but if England has the capacity to build a stadium like Wembley(I'm not sure if it still does), it should for an event like the olympics. The whole point of the olympics is for it to be spectacular, not dull and ordinary


You seem to have completely misunderstood both the purpose and the spirit of the Olympic Games.

It is not an architectural dick measuring contest.

The London Olympic stadium looks like it does because it was originally intended to be largely deconstructed after the Games. Politicians subsequently performed a u-turn and it was decided, long after construction had begun, to make the venue permanent.

No one claims that it is, aesthetically, the best ever Olympic stadium. But it will do the job very well. In many respects, in fact, it will do the job better than the Birds Nest. The London Olympic stadium is a far more intimate venue. Yet it is also lighter and airier. In other words, it is far more fan friendly.


----------



## JimB

ramendu.ganguly said:


> Just like the stadiums in Beijing and the one being built in Rio are symbolic of their countries' self image and ambitions, the stadium here in Statford is also symbolic of the self-image of 21st century England.


Err, the "one being built in Rio" is a pre existing stadium, the capacity of which is merely being increased by 15,000 seats to 60,000 (making it 20,000 smaller than London's). Rio has, rightly, chosen a far cheaper and far more sensible option than making the kind of superfluous architectural statement that you insist that London should have made.

You see, ensuring legacy will be the priority for Olympic host cities henceforward. You will see ever fewer architectural statements, and future white elephants, like the Birds Nest. The IOC don't want that kind of bad publicity. Host cities don't want that kind of financial burden.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Watching the Opening Ceremony? Join 4 billion*

*IOC has announced that they will provide the livestream on YouTube for 64 territories in Asia and Africa.*

full details http://www.ibtimes.co.in/articles/3...mpics-2012-opening-ceremony-live-coverage.htm


----------



## SO143

olympic torch goes to sheakspears globe theatre


----------



## SO143

Patriotic Mandeville by gary8345, on Flickr


Speaker Wenlock by gary8345, on Flickr


Wenlock at the Olympic Park by gary8345, on Flickr


Inside the Olympic Park - 5 by gary8345, on Flickr


Inside the Olympic Park - 2 by gary8345, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London 2012 Olympic media building set to be turned into cloud computing centre

The £295 million ($465 million/€380 million) Olympics media centre looks set to be turned into a cloud computing centre after iCity were today selected as the preferred bidder by the London Legacy Development Corporation (LDDC). 

The announcement had been widely expected following the decision of the only other bidder, the UK Fashion Hub consortium, which had planned to turn it into a centre for the UK's fashion and textile industries, withdrew.

They pulled out, claiming that the process had not been transparent, following reports that the LDDC favoured the iCity proposal for them to become long-term tennants on a 99-year lease.

The iCity bid is backed by data centre manager Infinity and property company Delancey and its proposal fits with British Prime Minister David Cameron's vision for London's East End to become a technology centre to rival California's Silicon Valley.

Delancey had earlier partnered with Qatari Diar, the property branch of Qatar's sovereign wealth fund, to buy the Olympic Village for £557 million ($871 million/€710 million)

The Main Press Centre and International Broadcast Centre, which is set to accommodate more than 20,000 members of the world's media during the Olympics and Paralympics, contains over 31,000 square metres of office space and includes such facilities as 1,300 internet ports with fibre optic cabling. 

http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...-set-to-be-turned-into-cloud-computing-centre


----------



## SO143

Tatton RHS149_jul2012 by apblpll, on Flickr


Mc Meadow by diamond geezer, on Flickr


2012-07-19 Wild flowers in front of the Basketball Arena by Pondspider, on Flickr


2012-07-19 Flowers in front of the Olympic Stadium 2 by Pondspider, on Flickr


2012-07-19 Living wall of the northern head house 1 by Pondspider, on Flickr


2012-07-19 Wetlands on the Olympic Park - low res by Pondspider, on Flickr


2012-07-19 Westfield Shopping Centre and the spotty bridge from the top of the temporary TV tower by Pondspider, on Flickr


2012-07-19 The biggest McDonalds in the world by Pondspider, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London Opens The World's Biggest McDonald's


The World's Biggest McDonald's by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


Mc Meadow by diamond geezer, on Flickr

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ide-Olympic-Stadium-fast-food-restaurant.html​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

SO143 said:


> London 2012 Olympic media building set to be turned into cloud computing centre
> 
> The £295 million ($465 million/€380 million) Olympics media centre looks set to be turned into a cloud computing centre after iCity were today selected as the preferred bidder by the London Legacy Development Corporation (LDDC).


This is great news! This is what these Olympics will be all about ''Legacy''. A lasting economic footprint which will help London develop after the games are over and all of the Olympic infrastructure will be incorporated into the city's economy instead of staying as white elephants in the background :cheers:


----------



## SO143

^ the organizers are very smart. things are built not only to be used during the olympics but after the games. (for the long term)


----------



## SO143

LONDON OFFICIALLY WELCOMES THE WORLD


----------



## RobH

briker said:


> I fully second that. If London planned all along to go stingy on the Olympics, it should never have put in a bid. The stadium is cheap and it looks it- a pathetic attempt, not worthy of hosting an Olympics. South Africa FWC 2010 & Poland's Euro 2012 stadia put London to shame.


Either you're not fully aware of what London has done for these Games, or you've let Beijing go to your head. London has built a £6bn Olympic Park for these Games - basically created a new city within a city. In no world other than the one some people have created in thie own heads post-Beijing 2008 is that "stingy" for a two month festival.

I do worry about what effect Beijing has had on the Olympic movement when I read the second most expensive Games in history is "stingy".

And I wouldn't watch Rio 2016 with their 40k extented to 60k Olympic Stadium in four years either - you're bound to be massively dissapointed by that. There's nothing architecturally speccial about their athletics stadium, but that's fine, because the Olympics is about sport not about architecture, and afer the Olympics they'll have the infrastructure that's right for their city - just like London.

Here's some more pictures of how stingy London has been to the World....how terrible of us....please forgive us for bidding. :lol:



RMB2007 said:


> From Pondspider on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7642624472/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7617313664/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7617330658/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/7610406432/


----------



## 11001001

I was lucky enough to go to last night’s dress rehearsal and whilst the main stadium isn’t going to take your breath away with a gasp of wow, it has a simplistic elegance to it that I found impressive none the less. The design is very user friendly with an entry/exit system that is quick and easy to use and even though I was sat close to the top, it felt as if I was right next to the action and this is what it’s all about, the sport! For the spectators, what is happing on the inside a far more important then what it looks like on TV and I personally think that people will leave very impressed by the intimacy of an 80,000 seat stadium that got them next to the action and will not be that worried that it never made an architectural statement.


----------



## ramendu.ganguly

LondonFox said:


> If that is the case, then they shouldn't be allowed to host the event.


Whether a country has a thriving sporting league or not has nothing to do with whether or not it should be allowed to host an event. South Africa doesn't have a good football league, but they hosted the World Cup. So Great Point. 





LondonFox said:


> I guess you might have a point on this... China and Rio have everything to prove of themselves... England, as an established, developed, leading nation... doesn't.


Stop mixing national pride and sentiment into the debate. Britain may have been all those things you mentioned, but the world is changing, and europe is losing its ascendancy to other developing nations


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

ramendu.ganguly said:


> Stop mixing national pride and sentiment into the debate. Britain may have been all those things you mentioned, but the world is changing, and europe is losing its ascendancy to other developing nations


Nonetheless, we are taking here about the Olympic games and the fact that London has hosted them 3 times and has nothing to prove to anyone. As I said, they could take the dick measuring road that Montreal and Beijing took during the Olympics game and end with useless white elephants or go the way Barcelona used and completely integrated the infrastrcuture to the city's economy.


----------



## miami305

jerseyboi said:


> *Tv viewing of the Opening Ceremony estimate*
> 
> 4 billion are expected to watch the opening ceremony tomorrow of London
> 2012 games.


I will be watching tomorrow night...congrats London...:cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

ramendu.ganguly said:


> For comparisons sake, lets look at what other nations built for events that are of much smaller magnitude than the olympics


Not sure if you are playing dumb or simply don't understand.

The Beijing show was out of this world as well as the whole Olympic installations.

The point of the Beijing games was to show China to the world since this were the first Olympic games in China and it simply had to be BIG! Unfortunately after the games, the majority of the installations became white elephants, which are still yet to be integrated in the city's economy either through sport events or other activities. Most of the countries you posted that was their point as well. 

The London 2012 Olympics will be the 3rd to be hosted in the city. London has nothing to prove to anyone, it is well ranked among the world's top cities. The more important part of the London Olympics is the Legacy. London has already been developping its Tech City (London Silicon Roundabout) initiative in East London for some years and the Olympic park is the continuation of this economic revival of city's eastend. There are already plans for the post-games for many of the installations such as the Olympics media centre which will be transformed into a cloud computing centre and some other buildings around which will become tech incubators.

I have lived in two cities which have hosted the Summer Olympics and I can tell you that there is a huge difference between Montreal, which completly failed at integrating the Olympic infrastructure into the city's economy (or did it over two decades after the games) and Barcelona which did a great job and was able to fully utilize the infrastructure either for sports events or other activites.

Basically, my point is London should not try to overdue Beijing because it will fail. 

It should rather concentrate at creating a lasting legacy after the games and use them for future economic development.



ramendu.ganguly said:


> The whole point of bidding for and winning the games is to make a statement. You don't pour that many billions into infrastructure and stadiums because it makes financial sense, the money they generate through the games is nothing close to what it all costs


There is truth in what you say, that the Olympic games are for show, but it is also a way to help develop regions in the host city which lacked this development prior. 

This was the case with the Francophone East end of Montreal in 1976 which ultimately resulted in plenty of infrastructural development in the neighborhood and later on in residential, commercial and office developments in the vincity of the Olympic parc. The same can be said about the Barcelona games in 1992 which boosted infrastructure all around the city helped with traffic congestions, made accessible plenty of new touristic places in the city, modernized airports etc...

The difference between the two is that Barcelona was able to utilize the sports infrastructure almost right after the games, while in Montreal, most of it stayed empty for years and years. Even the Montreal Olympic Stadium which was rented to the Montreal Expos Baseball team, was not enough to pay for the costs of the stadium until 2006 (30 years), while the Barcelona Olympic Stadium is paid a long time ago because it was only a renovation. Same goes for many of the other olympic buildings from Montreal, which are unused or only got a purpose 2 decade after the games as compared to Barcelona's buildings.


----------



## 11001001

With London 2012 all set to begin, Guinness World Records has announced a series of world records relating to the Games of the XXX Olympiad.










http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/summer-of-champions/news/2012/7/london-2012-olympics-makes-history-with-a-series-of-new-guinness-world-records-43693/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Just to add to the Legacy point of the London 2012 Olympic games. I think that these games will set the standard in terms of legacy planning for future Olympic games, to forward think about how to fully and properly utilize the Olympic infrastructure :cheers:



> *The £295 million ($461 million/€376 million) Olympics media centre looks set to be turned into a cloud computing centre after iCity were today selected as the preferred bidder by the London Legacy Development Corporation (LDDC).*
> 
> "London couldn't be in a better position to stage the best Games ever with everything ready to go and our legacy plans in great shape," said London Mayor Boris Johnson.
> 
> "With *the future for six out of the eight Olympic Park facilities are already secured*, it is now particularly encouraging to see on top of that a substantial bid for the Press and Broadcast Centres that we hope will act as a spring board for major job creation and new opportunities for local people.
> 
> "No other host city has been this far advanced with its legacy planning before even the first starting gun has been fired."


http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...-set-to-be-turned-into-cloud-computing-centre


----------



## d_rk

guys.. anywhere to watch the opening ceremony live on internet.. ? i searched Google and get some links.. but they are not active.. i hope they will livestream when the ceremony starts... is the official homepage have live streaming service.. ? 

appreciate your answers...


----------



## mogwai83

YouTube will be running live streams of the OC to 64 countries, though I'm not sure which ones...

http://www.digitaltrends.com/intern...stream-live-olympic-coverage-to-64-countries/



> EDIT: found a list...
> 
> Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Brunei, Bhutan, Cambodia, East Timor, India, Indonesia, Iran, Laos, Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritius, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Vietnam, Angola, Benin, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad, Comoros, Democratic Republic of Congo, Republic of Congo, Côte d’Ivoire, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Kenya, Lesotho, Liberia, Madagascar, Malawi, Mali, Mozambique, Namibia, Niger, Nigeria, Rwanda, São Tomé and Príncipe, Senegal, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Swaziland, Tanzania, Togo, Uganda, Zambia and Zimbabwe.


----------



## d_rk

mogwai83 said:


> YouTube will be running live streams of the OC to 64 countries, though I'm not sure which ones...
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/intern...stream-live-olympic-coverage-to-64-countries/


^^
Thanks man.. !!!


----------



## testdrive

This is primarily for the U.S. but I suppose it works for any country by using a proxy server that allows you direct access without censorship. The advice is to go with a subscription fee one that provides you with more protection . The fee is is usually very small. Go here and it will explain how to do it . It is legal.........at least it is in the U.S. http://www.komonews.com/news/consumer/Alternative-ways-to-watch-Olympics-online-163964046.html


----------



## SO143

@londonfox please keep this thread clean!


----------



## jerseyboi

*FINAL COUNT DOWN*









*The torch began its final leg in London at 6.55am at Bushey Park and has been carried through Hampton Court Palace
It boarded the royal barge Gloriana and was carried by Olympic gold-medal winning rower Matthew Pinsent.
*
Olympic flame is traveling down the Thames River to Tower Bridge


----------



## wjfox

I've deleted several posts.

@ ramendu.ganguly

Your trolling won't be tolerated here. Please stop these city vs city fights.


----------



## jerseyboi

Torch relay is slowing heading towards tower bridge today - moving up the river.
Flame is on a Royal barge.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

It's finally here :banana:


----------



## Steel City Suburb

SO143 said:


> bojo is so hilarious lol!


London is ready. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, take your seats.


----------



## jerseyboi

by tuner101


----------



## LondonFox

5 and a half hours to go!!!


----------



## Steel City Suburb

The gates have opened for tonight!


----------



## Сталин

The logo says Zion 2012.


----------



## jerseyboi

Less than 3 hours to go to the Opening Ceremony!!
The Stadium is filling up -the park is open.


----------



## jerseyboi

Сталин;93659446 said:


> The logo says Zion 2012.


logo represents the energy of London.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Сталин;93659446 said:


> The logo says Zion 2012.


The logo says 2012.


----------



## msl1

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Steel City Suburb said:


> The logo says 2012.


----------



## ferge

Well surely if it said anything it'd say ZOIN, the English language is not read up and down.

Some people could look at a blank piece of A4 paper and still find 'hidden meanings'.


----------



## SO143

The Queen welcomes world leaders to Olympics


----------



## SO143

120723-2204-216 by Snappist, on Flickr


120725_2121-220 by Snappist, on Flickr


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

WOW..  Spectacular!! More pictures please... Thank you.. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

HAPPY & GLORIOUS


----------



## Cloud92

that looks amazing, thanks to nbc I cant watch the olympics live its really irritating i think the usa is the only nation not getting live video feed


----------



## gunslinger

A spectacular show for a spectacular city!


----------



## SO143

London Olympics Opening Ceremony by multimediaimpre, on Flickr


APTOPIX London Olympics Opening Ceremony by multimediaimpre, on Flickr


London Olympics Opening Ceremony by multimediaimpre, on Flickr


----------



## PFarrey

A truly amazing master class by Danny Doyle. I'm so proud to be a Londoner tonight.


----------



## tonttula

Loved it. Actually "fun" Olympic opening.
Great job by Doyle and all who made it possible indeed.


----------



## SO143

James Bond escorts The Queen to the London 2012 Olympic Games


----------



## chipz

Where ccan I see photos of countries teams from the Opening ceremony ?


----------



## SO143

chipz said:


> Where ccan I see photos of countries teams from the Opening ceremony ?


pictures will be uploaded on several websites later on. many different teams and athletes are still being welcomed to the main stadium at the moment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive


----------



## SO143

red arrows fly past over the olympic park


APTOPIX London Olympics Opening Ceremony by multimediaimpre, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

since when is this trash with tin shade almost touching the heads of top tier is considered iconic. hno:hno:hno:



DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Yes, because England _really_ needs another iconic stadium...:|:|:|


----------



## dydyusa

SO143 said:


> red arrows fly past over the olympic park
> 
> 
> APTOPIX London Olympics Opening Ceremony by multimediaimpre, on Flickr




French team ?! ^^


----------



## LukaszWizla

The show was absolutely brilliant. Thank You London !


----------



## Good Karma

*WELL DONE LONDON!!!!*

That was a great show and much more human then Beijings ceremony and especially the rural land to the industrial revolution ending with the Olympic Rings on fire had so much soul. Almost brought a tear to the eye. It was very emotive and you felt part of it all. The Cauldron lighting was AMAZING so elegant, emotional and clever with the legendary Olympians passing on their torch to the new generation to light the cauldron. The Cauldron was brilliant and the guy who designed it deserve a great amount of praise. The individual small cauldrons and they way they all rose up was mesmerising. I thoroughly enjoyed and laughed at the Queens parachute jump and Mr Bean :lol: Loved it!

Bravo, a great show! I Preferred it to Beijing's strict regimented show. This was much more fun and seems more like the people's games rather then te governments games as it seemed like with Beijing. You guys should all be so proud. I wish I was there!

:dance:


----------



## SO143

definitely the greatest show on earth!


----------



## SO143

Great Britain fires up the world: London gets the 2012 Games under way with the Greatest Show On Earth


----------



## Good Karma

SO143 said:


> James Bond escorts The Queen to the London 2012 Olympic Games


Better then Beijing! Just Briliant


----------



## Andre_idol

Amazing show :cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

:banana: AMAZING CEREMONY, Thank's London!


----------



## acc521

Brilliant ceremony. God I miss London.

Loved that they had all the construction workers forming the guard of honour.


----------



## Texas_giant

A true London style ceremony! I don't think even America could have created something so magnificent


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

:eek2:


----------



## jerseyboi

*The Isles of Wonder..*


----------



## jerseyboi

Time for a commercial break









its on itunes!


----------



## Steel City Suburb

The industrial scene and the forging of the rings was spectacular.


----------



## jerseyboi

Steel City Suburb said:


> The industrial scene and the forging of the rings was spectacular.


----------



## jerseyboi

Flame on its way to the Olympic Stadium


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/367795/20120728/london-opening-ceremony-2012-summer-olympics.htm


----------



## SO143

Obama "London opening ceremony was more human"


----------



## essjaybee

Hindustani said:


> since when is this trash with tin shade almost touching the heads of top tier is considered iconic. hno:hno:hno:


You must be bloody tall if your head is at risk of touching the roof at the back of the top tier at Wembley! Having sat right at the back, I can assure you there is plenty of headroom, and the view is fantastic. It truly is an iconic stadium.

If you have been to Wembley, please let me know if you disagree. If you haven't been, please don't.


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

London 2012 by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


London 2012 by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Stadium by msdeegan, on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Stadium by msdeegan, on Flickr


Fireworks at the Olympics stadium by jzakariya, on Flickr


Olympic Park in its Glory by Qurban_Mohebi, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium (and the Orbit) at night by almost witty, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Olympics Opening Fireworks London 2012 by MAMUN AL KABIR, on Flickr


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## Surminga

Was in the Olympic village the other day before the games and it has all been cleaned, I was more amazed at the Westfield shopping centre than the park itself - also the Stadium is very nice to look at


----------



## PortoNuts

The fireworks were top notch. :cheers2:


----------



## jerseyboi




----------



## jerseyboi

great bit - fireworks going around Orbit.


----------



## Metroguy78

I was part of the opening ceremony as one of the volunteers in the industrial revolution. So glad that most of you people enjoyed it and got the britishness (always my worry about how it would work on the world stage).

Has been a life changing experience and will miss the people and rehearsals I have been doing for the past 3 months.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Number one across the world..*

The soundtrack of the Olympics opening ceremony has stormed to the top of the charts, taking four No 1 slots across Europe.

The album, which went on sale as a download minutes after Friday's ceremony ended, is topping the iTunes album chart in the UK, France, Belgium and Spain.

It reached Number Five in the US, and was Number Five on the overall British album chart less than two days after its release.

Slumdog Millionaire director Danny Boyle's spectacular opening ceremony was a celebration of British music.

His Isles Of Wonder extravaganza depicted a Britain wrenched from its rural past by the Industrial Revolution before being thrust into a fast, exciting new world - all propelled by the throb of homegrown music.


----------



## jerseyboi

*London 2012: What the world thought of the opening ceremony
The world watched as the London 2012 Olympic Games opened with director Danny Boyle's ode to England, but what did they think? 
*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...he-world-thought-of-the-opening-ceremony.html


----------



## Gerardogt

I'd liked the ceremony as much as the ArcelorMittal Orbit tower and the logo...
:?:?:?:?:?:?

The soundtrack is amazing (but just the soundtrack)!


----------



## jerseyboi

High on the list of technologies that delivered such a memorable and moving London 2012 opening ceremony were the ‘pixels’ that turned every seat in the Olympic Stadium into part of a giant video screen. These were used for colour effects – such as a Union Flag when the Queen and James Bond apparently parachuted into the stadium; for video – including rippling effects during a section related to the sea; and animated graphics, such as displaying song lyrics.

Each seat was equipped with a tablet containing a 3x3 array of LEDs. These – all 70,500 of them – were manufactured by Tait Technologies, using the Barco FLX platform. Fitted with handles, the tablets could be removed from their holders and held by hand – as happened during a section of audience participation paddles were waved to produce a shimmering effect.

The tablets measure 134mm square, and the pixel pitch is 50mm. Each pixel is individually programmable. The viewing angles are 180º both horizontally and vertically.

Although the pixel tablet is part of Tait’s rental inventory, the set-up at the Olympic Stadium, for the eight-week duration of the Olympics and Paralympics, was treated as a permanent installation. Some 370km of cabling were installed by a local ten-person crew over five weeks. In all, the system installation took ten weeks with five technicians and six local crew members.


----------



## Bigcat

The LED pads made the opening ceremony for me. What an absolutely fantastic addition, whoever came up with the idea is a genius. 

I'm surprised that they haven't been mentioned more as I can't remember seeing them before.


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

Bigcat said:


> The LED pads made the opening ceremony for me. What an absolutely fantastic addition, whoever came up with the idea is a genius.
> 
> I'm surprised that they haven't been mentioned more as I can't remember seeing them before.


Wouldn't it be great if they were somehow utilised in legacy mode.


----------



## Bigcat

It would be great if they were utilised in my living room! Although they might lose some of their grandeur


----------



## Andre_idol

Indeed those LED panels were fantastic...was fun in the first moments trying to figure out from where all that awesomeness came from!


----------



## SO143

Olympics 2012 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Olympics 2012 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


2012 Olympics by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

scoll >>









by Simen S, on Flickr


----------



## red_eagle_1982

jerseyboi said:


>


Finally! A daylight shot of the cauldron (I've been searching for one since the Opening Ceremonies).

Again, brilliant cauldron design, London! Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## red_eagle_1982

London makes the case for repeat hosts. So classy. So refined. Brilliant!


----------



## PortoNuts

Lots of life all around the Olympic Park. :cheers2:


----------



## Tiago_20

The olympic park looks amazing!


----------



## jerseyboi

*London an inspiration - “wonderful and unforgettable”. *



> Mr Putin described the event directed by Danny Boyle as “wonderful and unforgettable”.
> The Opening Ceremony, which featured workers overcoming the oppression of Victorian landlords and a section devoted to the National Health Service, was described by some as too “socialist.”
> But it appeared to have gone down well with the Russian president, a former KGB agent.
> He said: “I would like to thank the distinguished Prime Minister for the invitation to come to London to meet him, and to attend the Olympic Games.
> “I would like to start my statement with congratulations to the United Kingdom, all the nationals of the UK, the distinguished Prime Minister, with regard to the wonderful and unforgettable opening ceremony of the Olympic Games.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/944...ing-Ceremony-is-an-inspiration-to-Russia.html


----------



## anacleta

*The 'ghost town' Games: Businesses pay the price for deserted streets as 1.5m workers stay at home to stop London seizing up *

Experts warn stayaway policy by civil service and blue-chip firms could inflict damaging blow on capital's economy 

Economists say staff will be less productive while working from home, particularly with temptation of Games on TV 

Ticket agent reports a 40% slump in sales for West End shows since the Olympics Opening Ceremony on Friday 

Market stall holder: 'There is nobody about. There were too many messages warning people to stay away' 

'For years it's been: Olympics, Olympics, Olympics, but now its here it's turned out to be a flop,' says restaurateur

'Exhausted' mime artist considers quitting after having to work four days to make what he used to in 24 hours


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ome-stop-London-seizing-up.html#ixzz22SpZtWSD


*Deserted London 2012: Shops, theatres and businesses all empty as visitor levels fall by a THIRD over fears of Games travel chaos*

Games have pulled 100,000 foreign tourists into the capital, much lower than the 300,000 expected in a typical summer 

Leading London attractions see visitor numbers fall by 35 per cent 

Hotel bookings in London 'very substantially down'

Businesses near sailing venues in Weymouth and Portland say this year's summer tourist season is the worst in half a century


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...D-fears-Games-travel-chaos.html#ixzz22SpxySPA


----------



## SO143

*Olympic Stadium, London*

From Tristan Appleby on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7711630580/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7711622758/

From nuttallp on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/djsosumi/7704066180/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/djsosumi/7704069592/

From p_a_h on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/pahudson/7700531374/


----------



## aleochi

The Venues of London 2012 are amazing. And the city is doing very well in all the aspects. Thank you guys!


----------



## city_thing

I really don't like the 'official' font of the London Olympics. It just looks a bit tacky and cheap.

You can see it here saying "Park Live"



>


The television coverage of the games here in Australia has been so bad that a lot of people aren't bothering to watch it either.


----------



## essjaybee

Don't worry - you're not winning anything


----------



## xlchris

city_thing said:


> The television coverage of the games here in Australia has been so bad that a lot of people aren't bothering to watch it either.


Seriously? It's vivid over here in the Netherlands. It's everywhere.


----------



## jerseyboi

isaidso said:


> Is that red thing going to remain?


Yes London Orbit.......its a art Sculpture....

45900729


----------



## Talbot

Man, I miss the Olympics already! I think that these 2012 games were some of the best I have seen, and the Olympics Park is just beautiful! 

I can't wait to see the development afterwards now.


----------



## LondonFox

Went the other day.

The park is incredible!


----------



## RobH

What happens next:

http://www.noordinarypark.co.uk/when


----------



## Mr_Andersonn

RobH said:


> What happens next:
> 
> http://www.noordinarypark.co.uk/when


Here is the link for the latest planning application for the Olympic Stadium.

I am sure that this will be subject to change again.

http://planningforms.newham.gov.uk/...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=M7GGSXSZ01L00


----------



## jerseyboi

*Olympic Park undergoing transformation*

Olympic Park transform the Olympic site into the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2012-09-27/olympic-park-undergoing-transformation/


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking forward to see how it'll turn out. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

DarJoLe said:


> Two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rights reserved by Marina in Edinburgh


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Transformation of London's Olympic Park gets under way*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19620741


----------



## Int'l

It's a joke, right?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The man in charge of the Olympic Park's next incarnation*
> 
> *Dennis Hone, interim chief executive of the London Legacy Development Corporation, on the future of the Olympic Park*
> 
> The Spanish basketball team "trashed their apartments" after losing to the USA in the final and a Moroccan athlete took out a sprinkler system that crashed through several floors by playing with a remote control aircraft.
> 
> But, all in all, London got away lightly in terms of damage to the Athletes Village traditionally incurred by host Olympic cities, according to the man responsible for putting it right.
> 
> The Olympic Delivery Authority still has to complete £150m worth of work on the Olympic Village to make the apartments ready to be handed over to developers Qatari Diar and Delancey. But it is the London Legacy Development Corporation, of which the ODA chief executive, Dennis Hone, is also interim chief executive, that is taking up most of his time.
> 
> Chiefly, the knotty question of what to do about the Olympic Stadium, amid ongoing negotiations with West Ham over the cost of the modifications the football club require. While football would attract large crowds on a regular basis, Hone said that, aside from the stadium conversion, there were also attendant costs in terms of the stewarding and transport considerations.
> 
> "We've had discussions with all of the bidders. The difficulty is that we're balancing the adaptations we have to make to the stadium against the proposals that have come in and the benefits – financial and otherwise – that those proposals bring. If it was a knockout [verdict] it would be an easy decision, but it's not," said Hone.
> 
> The decision, which has already been subject to endless delays, could now be put back beyond the deadline of the end of the month. Once the main tenants have been decided, a stadium operator will be appointed to manage a programme of concerts and other sporting events around the 20 days of athletics and community use already guaranteed.
> 
> Some at City Hall believe that, with the already iconic stadium having proved its worth as a concert and sporting venue during the Olympics, the LLDC should press on without football. But others, including the London mayor, Boris Johnson, believe that West Ham still offer the most sustainable long-term solution while wanting to ensure that the deal is beneficial to taxpayers.
> 
> Hone, dismissed West Ham's concerns that the stadium would not feel like their own. "You've got Milan and Inter. You've got Lazio and Roma," he said. "They can dress the stadium between games so that everyone feels like it's their home ground. That's absolutely doable."
> 
> But aside from that pressing issue, which has dogged discussions about the Olympic legacy since before the bid was made, Hone is keen to emphasise the progress that has been made in planning for the future of a Park through which more than 10m ticketholders passed during both Games.
> 
> Hone was parachuted in as the chief executive of the LLDC following the controversial ousting of his predecessor, Andrew Altman, who together with the former chair, Margaret Ford, conceived the 20-year masterplan on which the development is based.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/oct/10/olympic-park-next-incarnation-dennis-hone


----------



## iranair777

I really envy people who managed to visit/work at the park. I was supposed to work as a security guard but because G4S screwed up so badly I didn't get the chance hno:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^How so if initially there was a shortage of security?


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*It's a winner, so give our Olympic stadium the Stirling Prize*

-- _Link to London Evening Standard article_ --

*The Stirling Prize, Britain’s most important annual award for a work of architecture, is presented by the Royal Institute of British Architects on Saturday in Manchester. This has been an Olympic year of unprecedented British sporting achievement, and the Olympic Stadium in Stratford is shortlisted, alongside five other buildings.* 

With the inevitability of Bradley Wiggins winning the Tour de France, or Andy Murray a major, it has to win. It probably will. What else is architecture for, if not to bring people together, to provide a setting for the expression of common values, and make a dignified backdrop for the best of human activity?

It may seem obvious to us but the jury (architects Nicholas Grimshaw, Joanna van Heyningen and Hilde Daem, with broadcaster Naomi Cleaver and former V&A director Mark Jones) finds itself damned either way as it picks a winner. Does it give the prize to the stadium (and a £20,000 cheque that the architect, hugely successful stadium specialist Populous, doesn’t need), and heap further approval on a building that has been the epicentre of a year-long national self-esteem-building exercise? Or does it insist that while the country might have enjoyed itself in the stadium, there are architectural values more important than mere popularity and functional success? Either the jury makes a pointlessly obvious choice or rewards some nuance of architectural quality that only a certain cultural cadre will understand.

In this respect, the Stirling Prize is a synecdoche of the dilemma of architecture in this country. Much of the British public seems to hate architects for their perceived arrogance and their supposed ignorance of ordinary daily life. On the other hand, architects risk putting themselves out of a job if they don’t insist that there’s some special quality of “space” and its organisation to which only they hold the key. This is why many architects have such a problem with things that are genuinely popular. They see their work as transcending The X Factor, McDonald’s, Ikea and video games and getting drunk on a Friday night and, particularly, historical decoration on buildings. Many of them feel the need to separate themselves from the popular to maintain their guardianship of universal values.

The other buildings on this year’s Stirling shortlist are, for the record: The Hepworth Gallery in Wakefield by David Chipperfield Architects, Stanton Williams’s Sainsbury Laboratory in Cambridge, the Belfast Lyric Theatre by O’Donnell & Tuomey, and two from Rem Koolhaas’s OMA practice, New Court Rothschild Bank in London and Glasgow’s Maggie’s Cancer Centre. All of these are the outcome of architect and client in private and productive embrace, resulting in works of architecture that focus on the universals of art, beauty, science, theatre, responsible capitalism and dignity in death. Stratford’s stadium is about some of these things but stays in the memory more for the Mobot, Bolt and Blake camping it up, giant fluffy Wenlocks, Segway-mounted cameramen, Danny Boyle’s dancing nurses, Fatboy Slim in a giant Octopus. Of course it was designed by Populous, but it’s also part of a process beyond anybody’s control.

I’m not sure whether it complicates or simplifies the Stirling jury’s decision that, as architecture, the Olympic Stadium is a really good stadium. It’s a Meccano set of lightweight white-painted steel set on top of the great earthwork of the lower tiers of seating: a modern celestial/chthonic division perfect for a festival with its roots in pre-Socratic Greece. Pretty much any big stadium standing alone in a landscape looks monumentally cool (think of Twickenham, which is no oil painting yet looks great from the A316), but at Stratford it’s the choreography of your journey from landscape to building that is the big success. Because the field of play and the lower tiers of seating are in a bowl hollowed out of the earth, the ground level at which you enter is above the first 25,000 seats. When you wander through and emerge from the dark undercroft of the stands into the stadium proper, these lower tiers fall away and you are hit by the drama of the 80,000-capacity arena. It’s the only stadium I’ve seen where the best view is from ground level. Speaking as someone who has filed up and down the concrete stairs of West Ham United’s Upton Park, the lightness and economy of the Olympic Stadium is a pleasure.

The RIBA’s prize for lifetime achievement, the Royal Gold Medal, was also announced just two weeks ago. A jury (of all architects — Peter Clegg, Yvonne Farrell, Adrian Forty, Niall McLaughlin and Sarah Wigglesworth) gave it (with bludgeoning inevitability) to Peter Zumthor, the 69-year-old designer of last year’s Serpentine Pavilion, who works in a small office he designed for himself in a mountain village in Switzerland. He’s a great architect but has benefited his entire career from the exceptionally conducive conditions in Switzerland for making good architecture, mainly in contexts that do not demand the compromises that public housing or schools or indeed any really useful building type demands. He represents the architect as ascetic, devotee of the mysteries.

Populous and Zumthor are both architects, yes, but they are engaged in wholly different, almost opposite, activities. One is an apolitical service provider, rolling with the punches of the system, taking compromise as its starting point and toeing the client’s party line about “legacy” and so on. The other is an artist/priest who really doesn’t know or care about the way you live or the things you find entertaining.

In the end, in architecture, every building finds someone to praise it. There are hundreds of architecture awards, mostly not very financially profitable for the winners (but exceedingly so for the organisers, who make a packet from entry fees and sponsorship), and architects’ careers are rammed full of opportunities to be honoured or ignored. There’s the Wood Awards, Brick Awards and Copper Awards, awards for the youthful or elderly architect, awards for architects specialised in housing or hospitals or public lavatories, or those with regional biases. And if all else fails, there’s always the Hot Dip Galvanizing Association Awards (the criteria for which I’m not too sure about), who would probably give you a trophy if you just agree to turn up on the night and eat the rack of lamb.

Google-Image search any of these and you’ll find tuxedoed men (usually) with difficult glasses, gurning for the camera as they receive a priapic trophy in the windowless banqueting hall of a Hilton hotel somewhere. They’re like graduation ceremonies but recurring every year, preserving the eternal youth of the profession (another myth nurtured by architects that I don’t have space to go into right now) from a fountain of bland but high-alcohol-content red wine.

I’m a London partisan but I still think the stadium should win the Stirling Prize this weekend, not because Populous should be admitted to the brotherhood of great artists but to emphasise another side of architecture: one where the setting defers to the event in glorious fashion.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Channel 5 is front-runner for Olympic media centre*
> 
> *Channel 5 is in talks to move to the Olympic media centre, the Standard can reveal. The television company is being lined up as one of the tenants of the £330 million base, which was home to 20,000 journalists during the Games.*
> 
> Owned by Richard Desmond, Five is currently in nearby Lower Thames Street and is thought to be the front-runner among several broadcasters eyeing a move to the Olympic Park.
> 
> They would be tenants of the “iCITY” consortium, which has won the bid to take over the media centre to establish a “digital cluster”. Hackney Community College and Loughborough University are signed up to move in when it opens in autumn next year with the creation of 4,500 jobs.
> 
> iCity, which is owned by property developer Delancey and “data centre” specialist Infinity, said it was in talks with Five as well as several other major broadcasters.
> 
> The media centre comprises an office block and a vast broadcast centre the size of a Canary Wharf skyscraper. Five was not available for comment.


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/channel-5-is-frontrunner-for-olympic-media-centre-8216511.html


----------



## Сталин

What does this look like now, after the olympics?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Olympian Tower, Stratford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26 storey mixed use tower immediately adjacent to Stratford bus and underground Stations as well as Eurostar international terminal.*
> 
> The site is a strategic gateway site between the existing Stratford Town and the forthcoming Stratford City. It not only has immediate access into the Central line, Jubilee line, DLR and the national rail network but it is only a stone’s throw from the Olympic site which, is set to radically regenerate this part of East London.
> 
> The scheme has been designed by award winning architects Allies & Morrison who have created a stunning 26 storey elliptical tower. It comprises 5,531 sq ft of retail on the ground floor with approximately 45,345 sq ft of offices over the next 5 storeys. The remaining 20 storeys are residential and will provide 260 flats in total, comprising 1-bed and 2-bed flats. There is parking provision for 62 cars, 18 motorcycles and 280 bicycles. Planning consent has now been granted.


http://www.theunexgroup.co.uk/projects/olympic_tower.htm


----------

